# FreeBSD Screen Shots



## CodeBlock (Nov 16, 2009)

Going to try to start a trend here , if this belongs in another subforum (like window managers), mods feel free to move it .

I'm a member of the ArchLinux forums (used Arch before coming to FreeBSD) and monthly they have a screenshots thread which is neat because it gives everyone a chance to see some new window managers, configs, styles, themes, etc.

Basically what they do is post a screenshot (thumbnail usually linked to a bigger image) of their desktop, and usually talk about the config a bit. Some of them are quite interesting .

So instead of our 17 or so window-manager specific screenshot threads, why not combine them into one, monthly?

Here is mine taken earlier today:




My config (dotfiles) on Github

Basically I'm using xmonad + xmobar with urxvt, weechat, mpd/ncmpcpp, and vim with ir_black.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 16, 2009)

@CodeBlock

Nice, what is the font used in terminals?

Here is mine (recently switched to *openbox*).


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 16, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @CodeBlock
> 
> Nice, what is the font used in terminals?



Inconsolata


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 16, 2009)

The screenshots of Fluxbox and Openbox look really nice. I think I should try them out since I've been using GNOME for too long.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 16, 2009)

@dennylin93

You can use them with GNOME, just create ~/.gnomerc file with WM of your choice:


```
% cat ~/.gnomerc 
export WINDOW_MANAGER=/usr/local/bin/pekwm
```

It will just replace *metacity*, all the rest will remain the same (desktop/toolbars/...).


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 16, 2009)

@vermaden, didn't know it's so easy to change metacity to other WM


----------



## vermaden (Nov 16, 2009)

@killasmurf86

I also was surprised, most people that switch the default WM in GNOME generally choose openbox here, dunno why


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey are there any chances you know how make gome not to manage desktop?
If that would be possible I'd consider using gnome, after i switch default WM to fvwm.

I need this because I'm used to get meny by right clicking on dekstop


----------



## expl (Nov 17, 2009)

My fresh November desktop:


----------



## mickey (Nov 17, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Hey are there any chances you know how make gome not to manage desktop?



The part of gnome, that manages the desktop is _nautilus_. So if you could somehow convince gnome-session, to not start nautilus as part of your session, you could probably go without desktop icons and stuff. Not sure though, how much the other bits of gnome would like that


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, I forgot name of nautilus...
Nautilus have command line option not to manage desktop....

Perhaps if I can modify options passed to nautilus in session manager, then I could turn desktop off


----------



## vermaden (Nov 17, 2009)

@killasmurf86

I use *nautilus* with *openbox* like that: nautilus --no-desktop --browser


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 17, 2009)

yes, that's exactly what I mean.
Perhaps it's possible to add this option to gnome session manager


----------



## Dru (Nov 17, 2009)

killasmurf86,

I was running gnome-session on Openbox, if you go into configuration editor, you can change the behavior of Nautilus and the desktop. That way you shouldnt have to run the no desktop command.

Ive slept since then, but Im almost 100% postive I was opening Nautilus through a terminal, without it screwing up my desktop, before I removed gnome-session from autostart. I did use gnome-session for my wallpaper at the time though, and Openbox menu still worked normally.


btw, expl.

 Thats pretty nice, I like your desktop.

CodeBlock,

 Thats cool also, I have been debating a bit on setting my system up like that in a way.

And mine...Edit: updated.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 18, 2009)

I sure love the gnome default background...

The theme itself is based on an unused ubuntu theme (Dust). I modified it a bit to get rid of the brown 





I am gonna push to get this theme included with Eric's GhostBSD


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 18, 2009)

I've uploaded some more screenshots
http://picasaweb.google.com/killasmurf86/Screenshots18112009#
and added some explanations


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 18, 2009)

Aw, I can't see most of them because the image hosting services are blocked by my school; I'll look later when I get home, but keep them coming . Let's do a screeny thread every month, it could be pretty interesting .


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 19, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> My config (dotfiles) on Github
> 
> Basically I'm using xmonad + xmobar with urxvt, weechat, mpd/ncmpcpp, and vim with ir_black.



I like your idea about placing dotfiles on github....
he he he I placed (some, will place more later) mine on Google code....
I'm more used to svn

http://code.google.com/p/killasmurf86-dotfiles/source/browse/#svn/trunk


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 19, 2009)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> I am gonna push to get this theme included with Eric's GhostBSD



To increase your chances. You can put a dead body on that coloured couch. :e


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 30, 2009)

*December 2009 Screenshots*

Here's my screenies for December. I might do something more Christmas-y later, but for now this works. Swiped the background from someone on the ArchLinux forums.

Here's mine; xmonad + xmobar, urxvt, on.. you guessed it, FreeBSD.
Stole the background from somewhere on last month's thread, or was the month before...not sure.

Clean:




Dirty:




6 hours early. Oh well it's december in some parts of the word. 

Ping color provided by sysutils/cw


----------



## expl (Dec 1, 2009)

Same layout new skins:


----------



## alie (Dec 1, 2009)

@CodeBlock: Can you please share ur wallpaper  Thanks


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 1, 2009)

expl said:
			
		

> Same layout new skins:



ooh I likey the console font, what is that?

And @alie, sure 
Here you go - Like I said I got it off of someone on the ArchLinux forums, who, in-turn, got it from DeviantArt.


----------



## Voltar (Dec 1, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> @CodeBlock: Can you please share ur wallpaper  Thanks



Seconded, and thanks.


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 1, 2009)

Repasting from two posts up:

Here you go - Like I said I got it off of someone on the ArchLinux forums, who, in-turn, got it from DeviantArt.


----------



## pkhtut (Dec 1, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> Here's my screenies for December. I might do something more Christmas-y later, but for now this works. Swiped the background from someone on the ArchLinux forums.
> 
> Here's mine; xmonad + xmobar, urxvt, on.. you guessed it, FreeBSD.
> Stole the background from somewhere on last month's thread, or was the month before...not sure.
> ...



Hi codeblock,
your desktop style is very attractive to me.
Do you need to install Gnome behind this?
Could you explain me spoon feed how to for that?

Thanks


----------



## Voltar (Dec 1, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> Repasting from two posts up:
> 
> Here you go - Like I said I got it off of someone on the ArchLinux forums, who, in-turn, got it from DeviantArt.



I saw it, just expressed my interest in it also and said thanks. Probably could have worded that better, it's late :\


----------



## roddierod (Dec 1, 2009)

@expl

What is the skin you are using for XMMS, looks like a winamp skin, either way I'd like to use it.


----------



## expl (Dec 1, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> ooh I likey the console font, what is that?



Its "edges" from x11-fonts/artwiz-aleczapka




			
				roddierod said:
			
		

> What is the skin you are using for XMMS, looks like a winamp skin, either way I'd like to use it.



Its http://www.winamp.com/skin/s2-high-end/145386 I just GIMPed it to look better with the grayish theme I had in mind (removed most of blue from it).


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 1, 2009)

pkhtut said:
			
		

> Hi codeblock,
> your desktop style is very attractive to me.
> Do you need to install Gnome behind this?
> Could you explain me spoon feed how to for that?
> ...



About Gnome, not at all, that was made using xmonad (a tiling window manager) and feh to set the background. Terminals are rxvt-unicode.

I'm trying out WMII right now though, I like it so far.


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 1, 2009)

At the moment my desktop is a still taken from the Battlestar Galactica episode Exodus part 2 where the Pegasus crashes into a cylon basestar.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2009)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> At the moment my desktop is a still taken from the Battlestar Galactica episode Exodus part 2 where the Pegasus crashes into a cylon basestar.



Show me..... I'm Huge sci-fi fan
My wallpapers are almost always something related with space... 
except 2 wallpapers...


My config haven't changed much visually from last screenshots

But I've made some big difference in how I start apps, where and how i configure these apps etc...
I made my config more linux compatible... it would now run on linux without big modifications


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 1, 2009)

Here you go, http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/File:Pegaus_Ram_(3).jpg
That on a HD 28in monitor is pure awesome, especially when you took it from a HDDVD  One of the best episodes ever.


----------



## alie (Dec 2, 2009)

My new KDE4.3 desktop with yakuake


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

Hm, I'll have to post my WMII screeny in a few days, I just tried it out, and now I love it but need to finish configuring it. It's really nice though. No Haskell config (while I love xmonad, that's a bit evil), and no config syntax that changes every other release (sorry AwesomeWM).


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

expl said:
			
		

> Its "edges" from x11-fonts/artwiz-aleczapka



Can you paste your .Xdefaults too? I can't seem to make the font work with urxvt.


----------



## expl (Dec 2, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> Can you paste your .Xdefaults too? I can't seem to make the font work with urxvt.



I am using Eterm as my terminal emulator so I do not have (or need) a .Xdefaults configuration.

You should to look into /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en/fonts.dir to get the font names in right format for .Xdefaults. That is if xorg loaded the artwiz fonts already.

Edit:

Keep in mind that artwiz fonds do not scale.


----------



## Dru (Dec 3, 2009)

Havent had much time for further tweaking lately, but I removed the minimize buttons from the title bars..werent needed, and then changed the title bars so there the same color, active or not. The text just changes color. Havent themed it up for the Holiday yet, but soon. Been stuck on this for a couple weeks now.

Still want to try an even more minimal window manager someday, just havent gotten around to it.

Also had to remove the version number from Conky, didnt like the look of the "8". So I just made the FreeBSD, and Beastie bigger.




.


----------



## klanger (Dec 3, 2009)

First post here, so HALLO to you all FreeBSD users 

This is my today's screenshot thanks to CodeBlock...


----------



## vermaden (Dec 4, 2009)

My brand new setup


----------



## jrick (Dec 4, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> My brand new setup



CDE on FreeBSD?!! Oh wait...


----------



## rbelk (Dec 4, 2009)

jrick said:
			
		

> CDE on FreeBSD?!! Oh wait...



That's an older version of XFCE.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 4, 2009)

@rbelk,jrick

I may disappoint you both, but this really is CDE on IBM AIX 6.1


----------



## jrick (Dec 4, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @rbelk,jrick
> 
> I may disappoint you both, but this really is CDE on IBM AIX 6.1



Yeah, I saw the uname output.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 4, 2009)

@Vermaden

What are you running AIX on? I'd kind of like to and a IBM PowerPC to my collection, but never got around to it.


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 4, 2009)

I must admit, I do like CDE. I use it with Solaris 10 rather than the Java Desktop (gnome) whenever I can.

The closest you can get on FreeBSD is using MWM (from openmotif port)


For FreeBSD I am thinking of installing a really old version of gnome to get that speed boost


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 4, 2009)

I heard gtk1 is slower than gtk2....


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 4, 2009)

id kill for cde on freebsd.


----------



## expl (Dec 4, 2009)

No killing is needed, just buy it from Xi Graphics .


----------



## vermaden (Dec 5, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> @Vermaden
> 
> What are you running AIX on? I'd kind of like to and a IBM PowerPC to my collection, but never got around to it.



My company is running Oracle database on one LPAR and Tivoli Storage Manager on other LPAR, but POWER5/POWER6 boxes are not cheap unfortunelly.


----------



## SPlissken (Dec 6, 2009)

My current desktop on eeePC 701 4G with NetBSD


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Dec 6, 2009)

SPlissken nice wallpaper, got a link?


----------



## pkhtut (Dec 7, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> About Gnome, not at all, that was made using xmonad (a tiling window manager) and feh to set the background. Terminals are rxvt-unicode.
> 
> I'm trying out WMII right now though, I like it so far.



Hi CodeBlock,

last night, I was trying xmonad, I installed xmonad, xmobar, vim on my clean install new freebsd8 and even git to fetch your dotfiles to replaces your configuration. but no luck, xmonad never come up to desktop. 
I don't know what I'm missing. Could you help me some more few steps to get on xmonad running? houuuu :x


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 7, 2009)

At the moment I just changed all the ones in my shop to the evolution of the cylon from Toaster to caprica 6, mmm yummy.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 7, 2009)

pkhtut said:
			
		

> Hi CodeBlock,
> 
> last night, I was trying xmonad, I installed xmonad, xmobar, vim on my clean install new freebsd8 and even git to fetch your dotfiles to replaces your configuration. but no luck, xmonad never come up to desktop.
> I don't know what I'm missing. Could you help me some more few steps to get on xmonad running? houuuu :x



Please start a topic in the relevant sub-forum:
http://forums.freebsd.org/forumdisplay.php?f=31


----------



## SPlissken (Dec 7, 2009)

Saint0fCloud said:
			
		

> SPlissken nice wallpaper, got a link?



It s here , from french RedBull website
My actual wallpaper

It could be very slow


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Dec 8, 2009)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> It s here , from french RedBull website
> My actual wallpaper
> 
> It could be very slow



Thanks


----------



## joel@ (Dec 8, 2009)

Saint0fCloud, what are you using to show all those colors, wm, uptime, kernel etc?


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 8, 2009)

Saint0fCloud said:
			
		

> Thanks



Can I get your .Xdefaults?


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Dec 8, 2009)

joel@ said:
			
		

> Saint0fCloud, what are you using to show all those colors, wm, uptime, kernel etc?



just a little shell detail script that I wrote piped through cw. Most of the commands should be self explanatory (i.e. uname -ri, uptime etc etc...). The window manager part and the color theme part is still a little buggy but it's a good exercise . The script for displaying the colors is just a generic colors.sh that I found on the internet 



			
				CodeBlock said:
			
		

> Can I get your .Xdefaults?



Sure, but they're just Taters'


```
*foreground: #DDEEDD
*background: #1C1C1C

!black
*color0: #1C1C1C
*color8: #4d4d4d
!red
*color1: #D81860
*color9: #F00060
!green
*color2: #B7CE42
*color10: #BDE077
!yellow
*color3: #FEA63C
*color11: #FFE863
!blue
*color4: #66AABB
*color12: #AACCBB
!magenta
*color5: #B7416E
*color13: #BB4466
!cyan
*color6: #5E7175
*color14: #A3BABF
!white
*color7: #DDEEDD
*color15: #6C887A
```


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 12, 2009)

openbox
tint2
wbar
aterm.


----------



## alie (Dec 12, 2009)

FreeBSD wallpaper:





Let me know if you want another resolution


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2009)

It looks very nice



			
				alie said:
			
		

> FreeBSD wallpaper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please post it also here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=403

also, try white font... It might look better.
also Do you mind creating 1x 1280x1024 and one 1280x800.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mickey (Dec 12, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> also Do you mind creating 1x 1280x1024 and one 1280x800.



Please add 1x 1600x1200 to the list, thanks.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 13, 2009)

Since I made these wallpapers today and posted them in the call for artwork thread, I figured I'd post a screenshots thread.

I'm going for the dark minimalist look lately.





OpenBox
Tint2
Opera, Claws-Mail, Thunar (all shaded)


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

@ roddierod << is that conky on top of screen?


----------



## oliverh (Dec 13, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I heard gtk1 is slower than gtk2....



Well, it is kind of a paradox. It's maybe slower on modern machines (in benchmarks), but ways faster on older machines.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 13, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> @ roddierod << is that conky on top of screen?



yes


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 13, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Since I made these wallpapers today and posted them in the call for artwork thread, I figured I'd post a screenshots thread.
> 
> I'm going for the dark minimalist look lately.
> 
> ...



hey can you post your conkyrc please?


----------



## roddierod (Dec 13, 2009)

```
background no
use_xft yes

xftfont Consolas :size=14

update_interval 0.5

total_run_times 0

double_buffer yes

own_window yes
own_window_type desktop
own_window_transparent yes
own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager

minimum_size 480 5

draw_shades no
draw_outline no
draw_borders no

alignment top_left

gap_x 35
gap_y 5
no_buffers yes
uppercase no

TEXT
${color yellow}MEMORY ${color}$memperc% ($mem)  |  ${color yellow}SWAP ${color}${swap}/${swapmax}  |  ${color yellow}/USR ${color}${fs_free 
/usr}/${fs_size /usr}  |  ${color yellow}/MISC ${color}${fs_free /mnt/misc}/${fs_size /mnt/misc} | ${color yellow}/DATA_DRIVE 
${color}${fs_free /DATA_DRIVE}/${fs_size /DATA_DRIVE} | ${color yellow}NETWORK ${color}${totaldown bge0}/${totalup bge0} |
```

The font comes from another OS and and you can download it from their developers website.


----------



## expl (Dec 14, 2009)

When migrated to 8.0, switched over to openbox


----------



## joel@ (Dec 14, 2009)

expl: Got a link to that wallpaper?


----------



## expl (Dec 14, 2009)

I made it with GIMP.

Here it is.

If someone need higher resolution than 1680x1050, write me a PM and Ill render it.


----------



## Intelligence (Dec 14, 2009)

expl said:
			
		

> When migrated to 8.0, switched over to openbox



Is that ( panel ) tint2 ?


----------



## expl (Dec 15, 2009)

Intelligence said:
			
		

> Is that ( panel ) tint2 ?



Correct.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 20, 2009)

Current Screen


----------



## dh (Dec 20, 2009)

Pretty.. share your details.sh


----------



## alie (Dec 21, 2009)

dh said:
			
		

> Pretty.. share your details.sh



and share your wallpaper hahah  looks so sweet and nice


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 21, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> and share your wallpaper hahah  looks so sweet and nice



Sure no problem

Just follow the link for the wallpaper. Checkout other stuff from the author. There are quite a lot of great walls.

http://kano89.deviantart.com/art/Aurora-Borealis-96322647

As far as the BSD-tans go, you can find them here at the following page

http://c-quel.deviantart.com/art/BSD-Group-Picture-FINAL-105065590


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 21, 2009)

dh said:
			
		

> Pretty.. share your details.sh



if you have looked closely, details script is nothing more than a sequence of mundane unix commands like uname, df, cal, etc. But I think it might be the issue ascii that you might be interested in. i will post it tonight.


----------



## Oxyd (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like it's back to Xfce for me.









Xfce and GTK theme is New Wave -- just discovered it -- and I think I love it already.


----------



## alie (Dec 22, 2009)

FreeBSD 8.0 with KDE 4.3.4

http://alietan.com/snapshot3.png
http://alietan.com/snapshot1.png
http://alietan.com/snapshot5.png
http://alietan.com/snapshot6.png


----------



## hermit (Dec 22, 2009)

it smells kde fan...P


----------



## mickey (Dec 22, 2009)

FreeBSD 8.0, Gnome-2.28, compiz-fusion 0.84


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 25, 2009)

FreeBSD 8.0, XFCE.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 25, 2009)

My desktop for December:

http://twitpic.com/upbm5

FreeBSD 8 stable, Openbox, tint2, xsnow (started every year with a cron job), urxvt


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 25, 2009)

@oliverh - that is cute.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 2, 2010)

May be this thread should simply be renamed as "Post your Screenshots". So we don't need a new thread every month, unlike various linux forums, where Screenshot threads get pretty populated in a month.

Anyway this is my first screen this year. FreeBSD8+fvwm2 on a brand new Samsung E20 Aura Laptop with nvidia g105m.





WM - Fvwm2 (Minor mods to one of the default configs)
Apps - Vim, mc, rexima, ncmpc. 
Dockapps - wmclock, and wmweather
Wallpaper - http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glowing+Stripes+2?content=117689


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 2, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> May be this thread should simply be renamed as "Post your Screenshots". So we don't need a new thread every month, unlike various linux forums, where Screenshot threads get pretty populated in a month.



Yeah, I agree. Threads merged to "FreeBSD Screen Shots", and relocated to the general X.org section. DE/WM-specific screenshots can still be posted under the existing screenshot topics in their sub-forums.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is my screenshot. A bit dry... How do I resize this thingy in a post?


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 4, 2010)

Just resize the image with your image software ( like what comes in Fedora 11 ) and save the smaller file to your photo host . . .

looks good tho.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd post a shot of my main desktop, but it's so NSFW that someone would be in trouble.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 10, 2010)

Eponasoft said:
			
		

> I'd post a shot of my main desktop, but it's so NSFW that someone would be in trouble.


You could post it a link along with a nsfw warning. Anyway this is my current desk.


----------



## mdg583 (Jan 10, 2010)

I am a proud gnome user, and am glad for the work that has gone into gnome 2.28 - it works pretty well.





I changed the icon theme (Dropline Neu), which really made the desktop look nicer.

I also modified metacity so that alt-tab always brings up the non-thumbnail window switcher, even if compositing is on.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 10, 2010)

mdg583 said:
			
		

> I am a proud gnome user, and am glad for the work that has gone into gnome 2.28 - it works pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the name of your gtk theme?


----------



## expl (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## mdg583 (Jan 11, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> What's the name of your gtk theme?



It is Clearlooks


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 11, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> *snip



nice prompt. Any chance of getting it? 

Current Screen. FreeBSD+fvwm


----------



## expl (Jan 11, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> nice prompt. Any chance of getting it?




```
setprompt () {
    ###
    # Need this so the prompt will work.

    setopt prompt_subst

    ###
    # See if we can use colors.

    autoload colors zsh/terminfo
    if [[ "$terminfo[colors]" -ge 8 ]]; then
    colors
    fi
    for color in RED GREEN YELLOW BLUE MAGENTA CYAN WHITE; do
    eval PR_$color='%{$terminfo[bold]$fg[${(L)color}]%}'
    eval PR_LIGHT_$color='%{$fg[${(L)color}]%}'
    (( count = $count + 1 ))
    done
    PR_NO_COLOUR="%{$terminfo[sgr0]%}"

    ###
    # See if we can use extended characters to look nicer.

    typeset -A altchar
    set -A altchar ${(s..)terminfo[acsc]}
    PR_SET_CHARSET="%{$terminfo[enacs]%}"
    PR_SHIFT_IN="%{$terminfo[smacs]%}"
    PR_SHIFT_OUT="%{$terminfo[rmacs]%}"
    PR_HBAR="_"
    PR_ULCORNER="_"
    PR_LLCORNER="\\"
    PR_LRCORNER="<"
    PR_URCORNER="_"

    ###
    # Decide if we need to set titlebar text.

    case $TERM in
    xterm*)
        PR_TITLEBAR=$'%{\e]0;%(!.-=*[ROOT]*=- | .)%n@%m:%~ | ${COLUMNS}x${LINES} | %y\a%}'
        ;;
    screen)
        PR_TITLEBAR=$'%{\e_screen \005 (\005t) | %(!.-=[ROOT]=- | .)%n@%m:%~ | ${COLUMNS}x${LINES} | %y\e\\%}'
        ;;
    *)
        PR_TITLEBAR=''
        ;;
    esac

    ###
    # Decide whether to set a screen title
    if [[ "$TERM" == "screen" ]]; then
    PR_STITLE=$'%{\ekzsh\e\\%}'
    else
    PR_STITLE=''
    fi

    ###
    # APM detection

    if which ibam > /dev/null; then
    PR_APM='$PR_RED${${PR_APM_RESULT[(f)1]}[(w)-2]}%%(${${PR_APM_RESULT[(f)3]}[(w)-1]})$PR_LIGHT_BLUE:'
    elif which apm > /dev/null; then
    PR_APM='$PR_RED${PR_APM_RESULT[(w)5,(w)6]/\% /%%}$PR_LIGHT_BLUE:'
    else
    PR_APM=''
    fi

    ###
    # Finally, the prompt.

    PROMPT='$PR_SET_CHARSET$PR_STITLE${(e)PR_TITLEBAR}\
$PR_CYAN$PR_SHIFT_IN$PR_ULCORNER$PR_BLUE$PR_HBAR$PR_SHIFT_OUT(\
$PR_GREEN%(!.%SROOT%s.%n)$PR_BLUE@$PR_GREEN%m$PR_BLUE:$PR_MAGENTA%d\
$PR_BLUE)$PR_SHIFT_IN$PR_HBAR$PR_CYAN$PR_HBAR${(e)PR_FILLBAR}\
$PR_SHIFT_IN$PR_HBAR$PR_CYAN$PR_URCORNER$PR_SHIFT_OUT\

$PR_CYAN$PR_SHIFT_IN$PR_LLCORNER$PR_BLUE$PR_HBAR$PR_SHIFT_OUT(\
%(?,$PR_LIGHT_GREEN%?,$PR_RED%?)\
${(e)PR_APM}\
$PR_LIGHT_BLUE:%(!.$PR_RED.$PR_WHITE)%#$PR_BLUE)$PR_SHIFT_IN=$PR_SHIFT_OUT\
$PR_CYAN$PR_SHIFT_IN>$PR_SHIFT_OUT\
$PR_NO_COLOUR '

    RPROMPT=' $PR_CYAN$PR_SHIFT_IN$PR_CYAN$PR_LRCORNER$PR_SHIFT_OUT$PR_NO_COLOUR'

    PS2='$PR_CYAN$PR_SHIFT_IN$PR_HBAR$PR_SHIFT_OUT\
$PR_BLUE$PR_SHIFT_IN$PR_HBAR$PR_SHIFT_OUT(\
$PR_LIGHT_GREEN%_$PR_BLUE)$PR_SHIFT_IN$PR_HBAR$PR_SHIFT_OUT\
$PR_CYAN$PR_SHIFT_IN$PR_HBAR$PR_SHIFT_OUT$PR_NO_COLOUR '
}
```

I might change it, it needs manual call to "clear" when ever terminal window is resized to format correctly atm.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 11, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> nice prompt. Any chance of getting it?
> 
> Current Screen. FreeBSD+fvwm



Glad to see people like my small FreeBSD banner


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 13, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> *snip



Thanks man. Much appreciated.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 13, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Glad to see people like my small FreeBSD banner



That's an ace banner mate. Thanks again.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 13, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> nice prompt. Any chance of getting it?
> 
> Current Screen. FreeBSD+fvwm



I really like this. Can you post your fvwm configuration and where to get the fonts for the menu and that wallpaper.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 14, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I really like this. Can you post your fvwm configuration and where to get the fonts for the menu and that wallpaper.



Thanks roddie. I will package them and post them right here over the weekend. There are a lot of issues that need ironing out as far as the configs are concerned. I got hold of the configs from someone else and currently in the process of removing stuff that i don't like.

As far as the font goes, yes i will package the font along with the configs as well.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 17, 2010)

I've changed my desktop a bit inspired from some of your screenshots [mostly chonky]

As you see, when I start PC I have almost empty desktop 
In the bottom right corner you see x11/trayer and net-im/psi in it
in the middle it's sysutils/conky




After thread about Why we should use Opera I tried it again. It turned out that I like it [I've been using it in past] I just love how much can you customize it.




Here you see my main menu 




I use x11/rxvt-unicode as terminal, and shells/mksh as default user shell. Pretty much everything you see running in top is what I usually run. This is one of reasons I don't like kde.... you can't see end of top there 
You can also see here app menu, I use this to switch between apps quickly. I used to use extra 2 buttons on my mouse to switch between desks quickly, but that mouse died suddenly 




I can switch languages using menu, i have also custom shortcuts for this. I can also get this language menu, by simply pressing menu button on keyboard [The one between right win key and right ctrl key] this way i can switch very fast between languages with simple tools 




Netbeans, I just lauched it to show how do minimized apps look in next screenshot




Netbeans minimized 





If anyone is interested in my config, it's available here [mini icons aren't included]

EDIT:
oh and if you wonder how long i've been configuring this desktop.... Well for about 2-3 years, ever since I started using fvwm, I tweak/change something almost every month.... however most of hard work [theme and basic configuration] is finished long time ago.
My desktop is extremely customized {actually I wrote everything from zero], and I'm very used to it.


----------



## kolbycrouch (Jan 18, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> nice prompt. Any chance of getting it?
> 
> Current Screen. FreeBSD+fvwm
> 
> *snipped



May I ask how you have that menu and dropdown info?
and maybe the config for it? :e


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Jan 19, 2010)

awesome-wm


----------



## SPlissken (Feb 21, 2010)

My actual desktop , let's scrot for uptime before reboot this evening.


----------



## LeFroid (Feb 22, 2010)

KDE 4.3.4 desktop

http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/5857/desktopuda.png


----------



## steve_s (Feb 25, 2010)

This one is sort of a joke...the WinXP computer my son uses periodically (the one right next to me) has been crashing, so I set a new user on this FreeBSD box then tricked out the xfce4 desktop to look just like his XP desktop, down to the wallpaper...:e

...don't worry: the login _I use_ is "real" xfce complete with all the bells and whistles, but just thought it would be fun to mutate the guest login to look like xp...


----------



## cynical (Feb 27, 2010)

> Here you see my main menu



Gorgeous menu. I'm very much attached to xfce4, but if I ever get annoyed with it I'll need to play around with fvwm some.


----------



## thuglife (Feb 27, 2010)

KDE 4.4


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Mar 29, 2010)

Resurrect the thread!


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kinda fancy, if you ask me*

He cried in a whisper at some image, at some visionâ€”he cried out twice, a cry that was no more than a breathâ€”"The size!  The size!"


----------



## paldepind (Mar 30, 2010)

Saint0fCloud said:
			
		

> Resurrect the thread!


What is the name of that FreeBSD update notifier thing?


----------



## klanger (Mar 31, 2010)

I think you should not use nautilus - try thunar or pcmanfm.


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Mar 31, 2010)

paldepind said:
			
		

> What is the name of that FreeBSD update notifier thing?



There is no name, it's just a really simple lua widget I wrote


----------



## ivanchow1987 (Apr 1, 2010)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> openbox
> tint2
> wbar
> aterm.




Got a link to that wallpaper?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 6, 2010)

I Really like very much sixtydoses wallpaper with dark wood daemon.Can anyone tell me where to find this wallpaper?


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 7, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I Really like very much sixtydoses wallpaper with dark wood daemon.Can anyone tell me where to find this wallpaper?



Hmm.. it was supposed to be in my computer.. but I couldn't find it. I regimp today, prolly not 100% the same though. I don't remember exactly how I gimped last time.

Original creepy wood background:
http://uribaani.deviantart.com/art/Creepy-Wood-Wallpaper-pack-77537613?offset=10


----------



## edwtjo (Apr 18, 2010)

*it like living in a fbsd commercial*

Pretty excessive...
1280x800

Wallpaper here


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 18, 2010)

edwtjo said:
			
		

> Pretty excessive...
> 1280x800



Very beautiful desktop.
I just love it... it's so clean. Very nice colors


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 18, 2010)

What is app on left side?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 20, 2010)

*fluxbox*

Here is my screenshot:http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/3641/screenshotfvb.jpg
You can download the wallpaper here:http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6226/atmosphere1600x1200.jpg
You can download Fluxbox theme here:http://fc03.deviantart.net/files/theme/fluxbox/biohazard.tar.bz2
I am running urxvt & aterm terminals,conky & ipager
Aterm's window decoration is removed simply by write this 2 lines on /home/******/.fluxbox/apps

```
[app] (aterm)
[Deco] {NONE}
```
Aterm is running htop


----------



## edwtjo (Apr 21, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> What is app on left side?



Well both the right side and the left side run /usr/ports/sysutils/conky


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2010)

edwtjo said:
			
		

> Well both the right side and the left side run /usr/ports/sysutils/conky



are you running two chonkies?
Do you use double buffering? And if so, doesn't it glich (or something like that) for you?


----------



## graudeejs (May 5, 2010)

While I'm not having any big difference in screenshots since last time, I wanted to share my new experience with FVWM

for last 2 days I've been playing with FvwmM4 module, and I'm amazed.
I rewrote my entire config so it's now preprocessed with FvwmM4 and then loaded in Fvwm, this way I can make more portable (and easier to port) configuration, replace lots of sh, with m4, speed up, loading/reloading.

If all that sounds great, then check this out:
my config, can adjust to different screen sizes without need of editing it. All parameters are calculated with m4 during load/reload :d

It even calculates size for terminal, when you want to run it across entire screen

http://github.com/killasmurf86/ks86-dotfiles/blob/master/.fvwm/config.m4

to use this config, in ~/.xinitrc you need to change

```
[B]exec fvwm[/B]
```
to

```
[B]exec fvwm -cmd "FvwmM4 -m4-prefix-defines config.m4" > $HOME/.fvwm/log 2>&1[/B]
```
like this 

you can check out my entire config at http://github.com/killasmurf86/ks86-dotfiles

NOTE: it's still pretty new config, it probably have bugs, and is not well tested on different shapes and sizes of monitors, but it should work.

NOTE: to test FvwmM4  generated fvwm2rc result, press *super_l+shift+mouse1* on desktop (super_l is the one with windows icon), and pick *Check m4 result*
NOTE on NOTE: for some PC's it might not work, because Editor (in my case vim) doesn't wait for Fvwm4M to finish, but on my pc so it happens, that by the time vim loads the file, it's already fully generated 

Fvwm Rocks

EDIT:
oh, and if you think that my current fvwm config is big, (1173 lines) it used to be much bigger and uglier (1431 lines)


----------



## cajunman4life (May 6, 2010)

*My simple screenshot*

This is mine. Pretty simple. Openbox + tint2. Can't recall where I got the wallpaper, but everybody likes looking at a tropical paradise.

Screenshot


----------



## ckt1g3r (May 7, 2010)

hi , here is mine , FreeBSD-8.0_RELEASE_p2 + xfce-4.6.1

http://i40.tinypic.com/2v1szkn.png


----------



## kpedersen (May 7, 2010)

cajunman4life said:
			
		

> ... but everybody likes looking at a tropical paradise...



I look at the tropical paradise and think to myself,

"Gah! It will take me ages to do a portupgrade with the obviously slow internet connection that that island offers!"

http://www.photoeverywhere.co.uk/west/usa/san_francisco/city_skyline_skyscrapers5912.jpg

This is more like it... Lots of open / WEP wifi to mooch off!


----------



## expl (May 7, 2010)

Screen
Playing around with compose on openbox.


----------



## ckt1g3r (May 7, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> Screen
> Playing around with compose on openbox.



hi , can you tell me where I can find that wallpaper?


----------



## graudeejs (May 7, 2010)

ckt1g3r said:
			
		

> hi , can you tell me where I can find that wallpaper?



he made it yesterday....


----------



## swa (May 7, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64
xfce-4.6.1
GLX-Dock (Cairo-Dock with OpenGL)
compiz-fusion-0.8.4

http://i44.tinypic.com/bfs67p.png


----------



## expl (May 8, 2010)

ckt1g3r said:
			
		

> hi , can you tell me where I can find that wallpaper?



http://kostas.islanderas.org/blue-light-blaze_bsd.png


----------



## ckt1g3r (May 8, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> http://kostas.islanderas.org/blue-light-blaze_bsd.png



hi , thank you very much


----------



## Saint0fCloud (May 10, 2010)

ScrotWM


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (May 14, 2010)

@c!oud
nice one man.

An update. Thanks to expl by the way. This is from a few days back.


----------



## expl (May 14, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> ...



Its so cruel what you did to that penguin.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2010)

Saint0fCloud & Daisuke_Aramaki what tools run on the left window?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (May 14, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> Its so cruel what you did to that penguin.



Daemons love to eat penguins! :e


```
cowsay -f tux-stab ---
```


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (May 14, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Saint0fCloud & Daisuke_Aramaki what tools run on the left window?



You mean the details script? It's nothing more than a combination of mundane commands in a script that would give you information about the system.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2010)

i loved the terminal icons  and i was curious had to do that!
Also where i can find Saint0fCloud's wallpaper?


----------



## purgatori (May 16, 2010)

@SaintOfCloud: Nice, very nice. Makes me wish I could actually get scrotwm working on PC/BSD... it's the one thing I miss since leaving Linux (well, that, and zsh+rxvt working properly together).


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (May 16, 2010)

purgatori said:
			
		

> @SaintOfCloud: Nice, very nice. Makes me wish I could actually get scrotwm working on PC/BSD... it's the one thing I miss since leaving Linux (well, that, and zsh+rxvt working properly together).




You kidding me? Scrotwm works absolutely fine on my FreeBSD box, and so do zsh and rxvt. Looks like you screwed setting them up.


----------



## Saint0fCloud (May 16, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> i loved the terminal icons  and i was curious had to do that!
> Also where i can find Saint0fCloud's wallpaper?



http://alexander-gg.deviantart.com/art/Classique-104098737

@purgatori, as Daisuke said, there's no reason why any of that stuff shouldn't work in *BSD


----------



## purgatori (May 17, 2010)

@Guys: I wasn't saying that either rxvt or scrotwm don't work on Free/BSD, period -- but rather, they don't work for me. I encountered the same bug that others have encountered with the scrotwm port where the key-bindings don't work and, unlike others, the suggested fixes/workarounds haven't worked for me. Likewise, the suggested fixes/workarounds for another problem concerning the HOME + END keys, and key-combinations such as CTRL+R in rxvt+zsh have not resolved the problem on my machine. Obviously something is wrong somewhere in my config -- I just haven't been able to figure out where. So please, don't fly off the handle.

Anyway, I'm now using Xmonad, which behaves enough like scrotwm to keep me happy:





I'm also using mksh now instead of zsh, since the combination of rxvt+mksh doesn't seem to lead to the same error I encountered with rxvt+zsh.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (May 17, 2010)

@purgatori

If using scrotwm is your priority, don't you think going the xmonad route is far fetched, with the haskell dependency and all? Dwm would have been a better choice.

Anyway you just mention that you encountered a bug using rxvt and zsh, related to only keybindings? 

mksh is always a great choice though.


----------



## purgatori (May 17, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> @purgatori
> 
> If using scrotwm is your priority, don't you think going the xmonad route is far fetched, with the haskell dependency and all? Dwm would have been a better choice.
> 
> ...



The Haskell dependency and config file is certainly less than ideal, but the configuration method in dwm certainly isn't great (for a user like me, at least), either. At least with xmonad, it behaves almost identically like scrotwm by default anyway, so I don't really have to do much configuration in order to get it to do what I want. 

And yep, it's just a keybinding issue with rxvt+zsh. Rxvt with other shells is fine, and zsh with other terminal emulators is fine as well... but, for some reason I've been unable to determine, they don't play nice together on my system  But like you say, mksh is a nice shell anyway, and I'm really starting to like it, even though my zsh config (which I got from you, actually  ) was pretty sweet.


----------



## xa (May 20, 2010)

My awesome wm screenshot:




Portupgrade with title hack and calendar.


----------



## SPlissken (May 22, 2010)

Here is my new one

Almost clean




Dirty


----------



## hedgehog (May 22, 2010)

KDE 4.4.3, mostly basic setup. nothing special :]

desktop&(c|k)onsole




cube


----------



## tingo (May 23, 2010)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> Here is my new one
> 
> Almost clean


Interesting and nice. What's that weather-thingy you got there?


----------



## SPlissken (May 24, 2010)

tingo said:
			
		

> Interesting and nice. What's that weather-thingy you got there?



Widget "TouchtheSky" for Opera browser


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 26, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki page: 4
The best fvwm theme i have ever seen!
Where i can find this theme & icons theme?
I use dwm but i want to try fvwm a lot of months now!
It worths or keep dwm?
What is the "best" of this 2? Just i want some opinions


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jun 1, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Daisuke_Aramaki page: 4
> The best fvwm theme i have ever seen!
> Where i can find this theme & icons theme?
> I use dwm but i want to try fvwm a lot of months now!
> ...



love both fvwm and dwm. for tiling i always go either the dwm way or scrotwm way. fvwm is an incredible beast that will take a while to get used to. but after that u will be amazed by what u can do with fvwm.

Anyhoo, first one from my side this month. Old school!


----------



## cajunman4life (Jun 1, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Anyhoo, first one from my side this month. Old school!



Love the CDE look


----------



## joel@ (Jun 1, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> love both fvwm and dwm. for tiling i always go either the dwm way or scrotwm way. fvwm is an incredible beast that will take a while to get used to. but after that u will be amazed by what u can do with fvwm.
> 
> Anyhoo, first one from my side this month. Old school!


Where can I get that wallpaper?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jun 1, 2010)

joel@ said:
			
		

> Where can I get that wallpaper?



Sure Joel. Get the xpm right here.

http://omploader.org/vNGgycw

@cajunman4life

Thanks mate.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jun 18, 2010)

Taking a break from the CDE look.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 19, 2010)

During last week I had big breakthrough in playd.sh (currently multimedia/playd, I requested to rename it to playd.sh)

I added few features, fixed gazillion bugs, and resolved issues related to file names with special characters. This work inspired me to fix one of my very old sh scripts for fvwm - musicmenu.sh

After spending many hours, yesterday at about 2-3am, I finished rewriting it.

Here are screenshots of fvwm music menu generated by musicmenu.sh script:



 



in screenshots 1 you can see, that Down-Low albun It Ain't over is using backquote which is special character not only in sh but in fvwm as well. To avoid problems, I used quotes (single where possible, double otherwise) and encoded some characters with sed, later, when i needed real file path, I decoded arg1, again with sed
I think that this script is pretty nice sh-fvwm hack

Previously I used static menus for radio stations, but since few days ago playd can recognise different kinds of playlists, now I can use musicmenu.sh to also generate radio menu same way I make music menu  To add new radio station, I just need to download playlist, and place it in /files/radio folder (or subfolders) 

To achieve portability and flexibility musicmenu.sh doesn't call music player directly. Instead it calls Fvwm functions, *PlayerPlay* and *PlayerAppend* and pass them one argument (file or directory)

fvwm config: http://github.com/killasmurf86/ks86-dotfiles/tree/master/.fvwm/
musicmenu.sh: http://github.com/killasmurf86/ks86-dotfiles/blob/master/.fvwm/bin/musicmenu.sh

if someone is interested in more details, let me know


----------



## expl (Jun 19, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Taking a break from the CDE look.



Very good! Perfect combination of the GTK, icons and flux themes.


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 20, 2010)

Did someone say... CDE?

http://devio.us/~kpedersen/screenshots/3.png



My desktop, although it is a little hostile because not a whole lot works yet


----------



## avkhatri (Jul 25, 2010)

A screenshot of my desktop . Running conky, upgrading some ports, using scrot to take the screen cap.


----------



## drp (Jul 30, 2010)

http://a.imageshack.us/img265/53/screenshotpq.png


----------



## tenq (Jul 30, 2010)

like this





full-size pic

kde-3.5.10_4
compiz-0.8.4_4
mplayer-1.0.r20100117_2 
gnome-terminal
etc...


----------



## fx4 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the setup I've been running for the past two months.

Xfce, 8-STABLE, zfs + amd64 on a T61.

Everything works great.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2010)

Check out how I customized opera


----------



## tenq (Aug 14, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Check out how I customized opera



Yeah nice looking. The tabs like in chrome.


----------



## drp (Aug 18, 2010)

http://a.imageshack.us/img841/4708/snapshot1u.png
I switched to KDE 4.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 18, 2010)

drp said:
			
		

> http://a.imageshack.us/img841/4708/snapshot1u.png
> I switched to KDE 4.



use `$ switch2` from x11/gtk-theme-switch2 to change GTK theme


----------



## drp (Aug 18, 2010)

There's no way to have GTK programs use the QT theme in use? I've been searching for a way to do it.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 18, 2010)

Not sure how well it works

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/url.cgi?ports/x11-themes/gtk-qt-engine/pkg-descr


----------



## Yampress (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## chmiels (Aug 18, 2010)

Wmii 3.6 + Rumai, Chrome and Gvim


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 18, 2010)

chmiels said:
			
		

> Wmii 3.6 + Rumai, Chrome and Gvim



What's the name of vim plugin at right?


----------



## zspider (Aug 19, 2010)

This is my desktop

Running OpenCDE 0.2.6. Its not as flashy as some of the other ones but its a very young software project from kpenderson and it works for me and I like it  the panel colors do not match because I set the theme of GTK2 to be the one that looks like Solaris and the color is hardcoded into OpenCDE.






http://omploader.org/vNTlzZg

sorry about the not exactly easy to use link it insists on posting a huge pic on the forums if I do.


----------



## chmiels (Aug 19, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> What's the name of vim plugin at right?



It's taglist.vim from http://github.com/jc00ke/taglist.vim.git, I'm also using GNU global for source code index and gtags.vim plugin.

My configuration is available on github at http://github.com/skirge/dotfiles


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 20, 2010)

chmiels said:
			
		

> It's taglist.vim from http://github.com/jc00ke/taglist.vim.git, I'm also using GNU global for source code index and gtags.vim plugin.
> 
> My configuration is available on github at http://github.com/skirge/dotfiles



Wow... vimperopera (in your configs).... that sound interesting (I've been using vimperator before I switched to opera again)

I suggest to move ~/.opera/vimperopera.ini to ~/.opera/keyboard/vimperopera.ini now it will appear at *Preferences -> Advanced -> Shortcuts* with other opera shortcuts


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 20, 2010)

zspider said:
			
		

> This is my desktop Running OpenCDE 0.2.6.



Looking good 



			
				zspider said:
			
		

> Its not as flashy as some of the other ones...



CDE was originally designed to be ugly as hell! lol



			
				zspider said:
			
		

> color is hardcoded into OpenCDE.



SSSh!


----------



## zspider (Aug 22, 2010)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Looking good




thanks eagerly awaiting those clock and calender pieces, hopefully with a changeable background so I can complete the CDE look.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 28, 2010)

Finally (accidentally) I figured out how to make my browser (Opera in this case) use Full Screen, and still keep toolbars, tabs and sstatusbar.... 
In picture above you see screenshot of my entire screen.... The magical line as

```
Style Opera EWMHMaximizeIgnoreWorkingArea
```
All other Apps respect 16px offset at botton, while Opera is allowed to use absolutely Entire Screen 

This is especially nice on Laptops and Netbooks.

I wanted this feature for a Long time, Finally I have it

http://aldis.git.bsdroot.lv/fvwm-bluth/
http://aldis.git.bsdroot.lv/dotfiles/
http://aldis.git.bsdroot.lv/vim-config/

P.S.
My currenc config automatically detects screen width and height  {The power of sh}


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2010)

direct-link

Free-BSD with e17 from source:
http://www.bendug.org/howto:build_e17_from_source_on_freebsd_8
A few modules loaded (ibar,ibox, pager, taskbar)

I use xfce4 or kde4 more now, but just tried e17 once again, and thought it might be worth a shot.


----------



## purgatori (Aug 31, 2010)

*Dirty*




*Clean*




*Opera*

Info: Free/PCBSD 8.0, Xmonad, zsh, urxvt, irssi, R, etc.


----------



## rstrcogburn (Sep 13, 2010)

This is my new setup on FreeBSD.  This is my personal take on lyrae's blackwhite theme. Built from acyl icons, tartans fvwm pack, john wayne wall, fixed 9 fonts, gtkstrict gtk, thayer colors.. all heavily modded of course!


----------



## demo (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is my desktop (running XFCE) 



Gnome-colors Human Icons
Crash Gtk Theme

My bash PS1:

```
PS1='\[\e[0;31m\][\[\e[0;37m\]\u\[\e[0;31m\]@\[\e[0;37m\]\h \W\[\e[0;31m\]]\$\[\e[0m\] '
```

Not much config to talk about :e


----------



## SPlissken (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is my current Desktop

Almost clean




Dirty with Opera page Speed Dial page


----------



## Oxyd (Sep 19, 2010)

My current one. KDE 4.5. I like it sorta.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 20, 2010)

My new fresh install with xfce4 desktop 




http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/take.php


----------



## rbelk (Sep 20, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> My new fresh install with xfce4 desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sk8harddiefast, where did you get the wallpaper? I'd like to add it to my FreeBSD Wallpaper Collection.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 20, 2010)

Rbelk i found it here: http://www.sven-hein.com/uploads/media/freebsd_flames_red_2560x1600.png
I was not knowing that FreeBSD Wallpaper Collection was yours! I have almost all wallpapers!!!!


----------



## rbelk (Sep 20, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Rbelk i found it here: http://www.sven-hein.com/uploads/media/freebsd_flames_red_2560x1600.png
> Also i was not knowing that FreeBSD Wallpaper Collection was yours! I have almost all wallpapers!!!!



Thanks for the link! The wallpapers are not mine, I just collect them and provide a site for users to download them. If you have any I don't have please PM me. Thanks...


----------



## rstrcogburn (Oct 7, 2010)

*FVWM all the way these days!*





The October desktop if finally coming together for this ole' marshall.  I started off with the new Mikado colors taken from Mikado program music vinyl cover.  Then created a new dark flat gtk+ theme for the icon set.  Then made a new pixel tatami .xpm tile.  (anyone who wants it just ask)  The tatami is made entirely out of 1px brush in GIMP using Mikado colors so naturally it complements.  Got the ole' Japanese True Grit poster, hued and saturated it just a tad.  Fonts are ProFont size 8 or 11px.


----------



## roddierod (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice Pilgrim! Love the user name!


----------



## rstrcogburn (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks.  I absolutely love John Wayne if you can't tell.  Cheers


----------



## zeroseven (Nov 8, 2010)

Trying to keep it really simple with wmii.


----------



## Nollo (Nov 14, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> nice prompt. Any chance of getting it?
> 
> Current Screen. FreeBSD+fvwm



Very very beautiful !

Could you tell me how you have the top bar at left ?


----------



## vermaden (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 15, 2010)

@Nollo You mean the FreeBSD button?
I uploaded here: http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/314/fbsd.png
but I also found this if you like it: http://terrible.webatu.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/freebsd.png


----------



## h0itm (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello in gnome or XFCE, how to tranparent panel.


----------



## Nollo (Nov 15, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> @Nollo You mean the FreeBSD button?
> I uploaded here: http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/314/fbsd.png
> but I also found this if you like it: http://terrible.webatu.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/freebsd.png



nonono sorry.

I mean the top bar of terminals. If you look at them, you can see that at left side, you have the bar with title, and buttons ( min, max, close ).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 15, 2010)

@hoitm xfce panel cannot be transparent. But I think there is a patch somewhere on internet for that. May google help you


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 15, 2010)

XFCE panels can most certainly be (made) transparent.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Nov 15, 2010)

Been a while. This is scrotwm on my EEE1000H. Runs OpenBSD4.8.

Clean





Busy


----------



## klanger (Nov 15, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Been a while. This is scrotwm on my EEE1000H. Runs OpenBSD4.8.
> 
> Clean
> 
> ...



Tiling wm are great for small netbook screens. Nice screenshot


----------



## ckester (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's my current setup:





Custom wallpaper.  It's a simple gradient fill with the FreeBSD logo superimposed.
Window manager is x11-wm/musca.

I'm currently working on updating the x11/fbpanel port to 6.1.  That's it running at the top of the screen.  Menu and launchbar on the left, taskbar buttons in the middle, the tray and various monitors & plugins (network, memory, cpu, battery, volume, tclock) on the right.  I usually don't like to have those monitors cluttering up the screen and typically have only the volume and tclock to the right of the tray.  But as I said, I'm currently working on the port and therefore have everything going.

Beastie start button courtesy of eponasoft.  





Musca supports both tiled and overlapped window arrangements.
Here you see two instances of x11/roxterm and deskutils/osmo in overlapped or "stacked" mode.  That's audio/mcplay running in the foremost roxterm.





Here's a tiled desktop.  Osmo again, and mcplay in the lefthand pane.  At the lower right is pyradio, which is not yet in ports.

In both tiled and overlapped mode, a red border indicates the active pane.

As you can see, I like lighter colors.  Also, since my eyesight isn't as good as it once was, a fairly large black font against a light background.  I find it easier to discriminate between the letter shapes that way, while light text on a dark background often takes more effort to read.  (I've been meaning to hack pyradio to change its color scheme.)


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Nov 18, 2010)

klanger said:
			
		

> Tiling wm are great for small netbook screens. Nice screenshot



Indeed they are. Anyway an update. Went back from proggytiny font to Monaco.

Clean





Busy


----------



## nORKy (Nov 18, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Busy



Can I ask you how you set this color in your urxvterm ?
Did you choose yourself ? or its a "theme" find somewhere ?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 18, 2010)

My latest screenshots....

config:
http://hg.bsdroot.lv/pub/aldis/dot.fvwm - fvwm config
http://hg.bsdroot.lv/pub/aldis/dot.files - ~/ dotfiles
http://hg.bsdroot.lv/pub/aldis/dot.vim - vim config
http://hg.bsdroot.lv/pub/aldis/dot.mutt - mutt config


EDIT:
If you click on thumbnail in this site, it will open smaller image (than I posted):
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=acyidi


----------



## heidar (Nov 18, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Indeed they are. Anyway an update. Went back from proggytiny font to Monaco.
> 
> Clean
> 
> ...



Your desktops always amaze me, work of art that is!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2010)

Tonight I compilled fvwm2-devel with unoficial patches





smaller picture


----------



## Nollo (Nov 21, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Indeed they are. Anyway an update. Went back from proggytiny font to Monaco.
> 
> Clean
> 
> ...



Very beautiful !

Finally you switched from FreeBSD to OpenBSD on your EEE ?


----------



## vermaden (Dec 10, 2010)

*GTK vs QT* (openbox)


----------



## alie (Dec 11, 2010)

My new desktop with KDE 4.5.4 *blush*


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 12, 2010)

@vermaden
Great one mate.

@alie
Nice wallpaper mate. Can you post it here? Thanks in advance

As for me, its same old story.

Busy





Clean


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 12, 2010)

Running Fluxbox: http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/2472/screenshot2qd.jpg
The theme is created by me and you can find it here
Download wallpaper here
Font: Monofur. Download here


----------



## vermaden (Dec 13, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> @vermaden
> Great one mate.



Thanks mate, I remember You used FreeBSD and now You are using OpenBSD, can You share what things made You move for OpenBSD?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2010)

OpenBSD is just great!!! I always love it. Just have no so much packages. When I wanted to move to BSD, OpenBSD was my first thought but I wanted a desktop computer and FreeBSD is more for Desktop and do not come with DE . OpenBSD also can be a destop but is more for servers / firewalls etc.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2010)

The exact same goes for FreeBSD. The fact that there are more options to build WMs/DEs on FreeBSD doesn't take away from the fact that it's _primarily_ a server operating system. FreeBSD 'can also be a desktop', yes, but that's about it. FreeBSD is not 'more for desktop' -- there's more desktop software ported to FreeBSD. But that's a very different thing.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2010)

An Operating system is only as good for something as you configure it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2010)

> The exact same goes for FreeBSD. The fact that there are more options to build WMs/DEs on FreeBSD doesn't take away from the fact that it's primarily a server operating system. FreeBSD 'can also be a desktop', yes, but that's about it. FreeBSD is not 'more for desktop' --there's more desktop software ported to FreeBSD. But that's a very different thing.



Well I agree. That I was trying to say with my words


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 13, 2010)

*I know it's probably too cluttered.  Sorry.*

http://franklinwpierce.tumblr.com/post/2304182460/my-insanely-cluttered-desk-top


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> http://franklinwpierce.tumblr.com/post/2304182460/my-insanely-cluttered-desk-top



Wow, where did you get that wallpaper?
Is it Malevich - "Black Square"?

(j/k)


----------



## dh (Dec 14, 2010)

Same wallpaper and openbox theme for 4 years!!


----------



## alie (Dec 15, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> @alie
> Nice wallpaper mate. Can you post it here? Thanks in advance



http://alietan.com/ice_cream_1920x1200.png


----------



## rbelk (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope you don't mind Alie, I uploaded the wallpaper to my FreeBSD Wallpaper site.


----------



## alie (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont mind  as great FreeBSD community we should share


----------



## kyau (Dec 21, 2010)

Current Desktop: http://privatebox.deviantart.com/art/FreeBSD-10-12-21-190382781


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 22, 2010)

> Current Desktop: http://privatebox.deviantart.com/art...2-21-190382781


Two questions!
1)Where you found this amazing wallpaper?
2)How big is your monitor screen?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 22, 2010)

kyau said:
			
		

> Current Desktop: http://privatebox.deviantart.com/art/FreeBSD-10-12-21-190382781



Excellent mate.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 22, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Two questions!
> 1)Where you found this amazing wallpaper?



You are supposed to read in his DA entry page. He has even linked the wallpaper.

http://taenaron.deviantart.com/art/any-direction-181608816


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 22, 2010)

@vermaden

Better wireless support was the primary reason why I went for OpenBSD. Almost all of my notebooks and netbooks are powered by OpenBSD. FreeBSD still runs on a couple of my desktops and my office desk.

Another screenshot. I cannot imagine that I never used cwm before. It's been fantastic. I think I have attained my window manager nirvana.

Clean





Busy





Details:
Wallpaper





Apps: conky, dclock, feh, supercat, vitunes.

Font: Proggyoptis

Hope i didn't forget something.


----------



## kyau (Dec 22, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Two questions!
> 1)Where you found this amazing wallpaper?
> 2)How big is your monitor screen?



1. DeviantART
2. Screens are both 22" running 1680x1050 native (3360x1050 twinview desktop).


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2010)

kyau said:
			
		

> 2. Screens are both 22" running 1680x1050 native (3360x1050 twinview desktop).



You make me cry................... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Only 1 screen 1280x1024


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 23, 2010)

Well. I have not two but I have this one! http://www.iiyama.com/gb_en/products/prolite-e2607ws-1/#specification I think 26'' is big enough


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2010)

Stop teasing me!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2010)

Imagine that, a laptop with a 26" screen.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm debating on getting a 27" or 32" HDTV so I can have picture in picture and watch tv and use FreeBSD at the same time.

And just to stay on topic...a screenshot


----------



## vermaden (Dec 24, 2010)

@roddierod

Pretty ASSome wallpaper 

Here is my workstation at work:


----------



## scip (Dec 24, 2010)

*my FreeBSD desktop*

Here is my desktop. Openbox, tint, idesk, conky.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 24, 2010)

> Imagine that, a laptop with a 26" screen.


Should be, just.... huge!


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 26, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I'm debating on getting a 27" or 32" HDTV so I can have picture in picture and watch tv and use FreeBSD at the same time.
> 
> And just to stay on topic...a screenshot



wow! Imagine those butts on a 32" screen! 

Anyway, here's more to cwm.

Clean





Busy


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 26, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki where you find this wallpaper? Is the best wallpaper I have ever seen!


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 27, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Daisuke_Aramaki where you find this wallpaper? Is the best wallpaper I have ever seen!



Sorry about the delay mate. Here you go.

Bladerunner meets Cyberengine


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 29, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay mate. Here you go.
> 
> Bladerunner meets Cyberengine


Nice picture,thank you for sharing.


----------



## expl (Dec 30, 2010)

My wide 22 inch screen fried , had to switch to my old 19 inch.


----------



## BrainDamage (Dec 30, 2010)

Clean and simple ...


----------



## vermaden (Dec 30, 2010)

@BrainDamage

Nice wallpaper, link DO WANT please


----------



## BrainDamage (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are some more of them 

http://www.thinkatheist.com/photo/albums/think-atheist-wallpaper


----------



## purgatori (Dec 31, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.1 + Scrotwm


----------



## vermaden (Jan 2, 2011)

BrainDamage said:
			
		

> Here are some more of them
> 
> http://www.thinkatheist.com/photo/albums/think-atheist-wallpaper



Thanks man, some of them are absolutely great


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 3, 2011)

I love you FreeBSD


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 3, 2011)

Agree with you vermaden. Those are some killer walls. Thanks BrainDamage.

First screen this year. Just an update from my EEE. scrotwm.

Clean





Busy


----------



## ckt1g3r (Jan 4, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I love you FreeBSD



hello, can you share the gkrellm theme?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeap. of course


----------



## ckt1g3r (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks


----------



## skardanaario (Jan 8, 2011)

expl said:
			
		

> My wide 22 inch screen fried , had to switch to my old 19 inch.


Hello, just registered to the forum. Any change for a link to this wallpaper? Love to colors. 

Oh, and greetings from the cold and icy Finland. ï¿½e


----------



## rbelk (Jan 8, 2011)

Skardanaario, I did have it on my FreeBSD Wallpaper site but for some reason it's not there anymore. In fact a lot are missing, I'll re-upload the ones that are missing this weekend.


----------



## skardanaario (Jan 9, 2011)

Cheers rbelk.


----------



## expl (Jan 9, 2011)

I "GIMPed" this one about half a year back or so. Enjoy


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 10, 2011)

My current setup. Same crap.

Clean





Busy


----------



## JokerBoy (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 16, 2011)

Same old!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2011)

Window Maker rocks!!!


----------



## klanger (Jan 18, 2011)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Same old!




I'm a big fan of your setups


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2011)

*You wana piece of me!*

*1, 2, 3, ...*
:beergrin


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 18, 2011)

@Seeker what is this font on terminal and the window toolbar (open, close, minimize)?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2011)

It is a Terminus font. (available in ports tree)
I use compiz WM, paired with it's emerald decorator. (which has to be themed)


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 20, 2011)

Till now I have ben using KDE4, but I see your desktops are much better than it. How long does it take for a newbie who has never used any DE besides GNOME and KDE to configure WM? Also, what do you recommend? There's quite a lot of WMs out there. Last question, is there any way of cleaning FreeBSD of all the unwanted dependencies besides removing them manually?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 20, 2011)

Do NOT use desktop enviroments!
Go step by step, firstly setup X
Then setup drivers (I am lucky with nvidia)

Only now choose Window Manager. Here I've choosen compiz as I wana eye candy. Select it's independent emerald window decorator. (which has to be themed) 
Now go for task/icon bar/panel/menu, here I went for cairo-dock.

Here, critical decision was to go with GTK2, so here be prepared to setup THE THEME via ~/.gtkrc-2.0! and icon theme, as ALL gtk apps you install, will share and have THAT feel and look!

Get a good file manager -> thunar -> part of xfce and dev is a FreeBSD guy.
Start installing apps via ports (if GUI try to always pick GTK based) and their binaries should be added to cairo dock to summon them on a click ...

You add apps you WILL use, so forget bloated desktop enviroments.

This is a FreeBSD's way and a point at which I stopped ATM ...

For me FreeBSD is used as a server (not even X there) and as a EyeCandy GUI on a Laptop (soon to be dev machine and control unit of my servers)


But I'm still studying all this ...


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 20, 2011)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Do NOT use desktop enviroments!
> Go step by step, firstly setup X
> Then setup drivers (I am lucky with nvidia)
> Only now choose Window Manager. Here I've choosen compiz as I wana eye candy. Select it's independent emerald window decorator. (which has to be themed)
> Now go for task/icon bar/panel/menu, here I went for cairo-dock.


Quite obvious, I was doing it every time I installed FreeBSD (I'm also lucky to have a NVIDIA GPU). But are you sure there's no other way than reinstalling whole OS? Is there no way to clean all the KDE dependencies and configuration files? I really don't want to go through the whole setup process...



			
				Seeker said:
			
		

> Here, critical decision was to go with GTK2, so here be prepared to setup THE THEME via ~/.gtkrc-2.0! and icon theme, as ALL gtk apps you install, will share and have THAT feel and look!


Is it possible for QT applications to look as if they were GTK? It's possible to make GTK software look like QT. And I really like some QT applications, e.g. VLC



			
				Seeker said:
			
		

> Get a good file manager -> thunar -> part of xfce and dev is a freebsd guy.
> Start installing apps via ports(if GUI try to always pick GTK bassed) and theirs binaries should be added to cairo dock to summon them on a click ...


I'm not sure if switching to parts of Xfce is a good idea (Thunar is Xfce's file manager, right?) since Xfce has just become unsupported on *BSD. Are you sure Nautius is not better?



			
				Seeker said:
			
		

> You add apps you WILL use, so forget bloated desktop enviroments.
> 
> This is a FreeBSD's way and a point at which I stopped ATM ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Beastie (Jan 20, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> But are you sure there's no other way than reinstalling whole OS? Is there no way to clean all the KDE dependencies and configuration files? I really don't want to go through the whole setup process...


Sure, just uninstall everything with a *pkg_delete -a* or specify which port/package you want to remove. Some files created after the original installation may be left.
If you really don't need any of it but still want to preserve your FreeBSD base system, just *rm -r* the port/package database under /var/db and the entire /usr/local hierarchy.



			
				pkubaj said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if switching to parts of Xfce is a good idea (Thunar is Xfce's file manager, right?) since Xfce has just become unsupported on *BSD. Are you sure Nautius is not better?


I've tried almost all available file managers and have always preferred Thunar (the one before it, xffm, was good too).
Thunar is still the lightest and, even though it lacks some features I'd like it to have, it still makes for a very efficient file management.
I'll try the new version when it's ported and I don't expect it not to work well. The supposed incompatibility introduced in Xfce 4.8 will pretty much make automatic mounting impossible and I've never needed that to begin with.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 20, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> Is there no way to clean all the KDE dependencies and configuration files? I really don't want to go through the whole setup process...


Use *pkg_info -Ia* to list installed ports and *pkg_delete $PORT*, to delete it.
Read ports section of handbook.


			
				pkubaj said:
			
		

> Is it possible for QT applications to look as if they were GTK? It's possible to make GTK software look like QT. And I really like some QT applications, e.g. VLC


If you find theme that exists for both, GTK and QT


			
				pkubaj said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if switching to parts of Xfce is a good idea (Thunar is Xfce's file manager, right?) since Xfce has just become unsupported on *BSD. Are you sure Nautius is not better?


Don't look at it as a PART of xfce, but as a standalone app.
Same goes for gnome.
For app, look is it GTK and use qt app only if there is no alternative.


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey don't treat me as if I didn't know anything. I know how to delete ports. But I asked for some automated way since KDE has many dependencies and deleting everything manually would be painful. Generally, I want to find an app that looks for all the ports and displays not depended on software.


----------



## JokerBoy (Jan 21, 2011)

[CMD=""]portmaster -s[/CMD] should help in some way..


----------



## bes (Jan 21, 2011)

@pkubaj
You might want to try:
ports-mgmt/pkg_cleanup
ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves
ports-mgmt/pkg_rmleaves


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2011)

Discussions about deleting ports and dependencies do not belong in this thread. We have an entire sub-forum for that, where the issue has been addressed, let's say: quite frequently. So back on topic, please.


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope it's not OT since I'm sending my screenshot.





I also hope you can help me in setting my desktop (it's my 1st time with bare WM, I've been using GNOME and KDE only earlier). I want to put Conky on the top of the screen and autostart xterm (or other terminal emulator on the bottom). I would also like to set the wallpaper permanently. I've downloaded a sample .fvwm/config file and modified it. Menu is now modified quite heavily, still, I can't set the wallpaper and can't find anything on autorunning programs and positioning it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 25, 2011)

@pukabj

You should post the thumbnail code from imageshack here. Not the direct image link. It should be done this way





Please edit your post again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2011)

I made the edit and copied your link over, D. I don't think poster will still have the page with the original upload open to copy the thumbnail link from


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 25, 2011)

Ready for a bastardized desktop environment? 

For my login manager I use ddm (dynamic display manager) which is basically a maximized xterm && (modified)dwm running 'login' (of my own creation)





Just after login and a few erroneous commands it looks like this... (on ttyx1)





And so day to day work (with tmux and vim) looks like this...





Notice the xcalc which can be placed overlaying the terminal? Quite handy if you *need* to run X apps whilst using a terminal (like the googly eyes widget). Basically everything other than the original terminal "floats".

So any security risks with root running xterm running 'login'? Probably 

It basically functions the same as if the computer was running a high resolution framebuffer console, but since it is infact running X11, it has the added benefit of running GUI software and is as simple as


```
#gdm_enable="YES"
ddm_enable="YES"
```

The whole thing also looks great on my theoretical 9999 inch widescreen monitor. (Which admittedly my theoretical GeForce X9999 does struggle with, but I blame Nvidia's poor theoretical driver support lol)

But most importantly.. Who wants my wallpaper?


----------



## roddierod (Jan 25, 2011)

I like the green.

How do you move the X apps around the screen? Or do they just pop up where ever?


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 26, 2011)

Since all the displays are managed by dwm, I can move windows around with the usual ALT-Mouse1. I can resize windows with ALT-Mouse2 etc...

Unless the windows give hints as to where they want to appear (such as firefox), then they just pop up in the top left corner.

The underlying dwm also allows me to use ALT-1,2,3 etc... to switch to a different ttyx# (Basically another xterm running 'login'). GUI windows can also be moved to the different ttyx screens so to avoid clutter.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 28, 2011)

Pfff  @Seeker I cannot find this emerald theme 
Anyone who knows where I can find it?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Pfff  @Seeker I cannot find this emerald theme
> Anyone who knows where I can find it?


Because it's not in a ports tree and it's not just an emerald theme, as it applies only to header of windows(min, max, close, etc ...), but is paired with non-ported gtk2 theme.


----------



## Nollo (Jan 29, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Pfff  @Seeker I cannot find this emerald theme
> Anyone who knows where I can find it?



It looks like A New Hope theme => http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Divergence+IV+-+"A+New+Hope"?content=133892


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, *Divergence IV*, but I've had to manually edit it.
Icon set is *FaenzaDark*
And emerald theme is *The-Empire-Strikes-Back*

And you must install x11-themes/gtk-murrine-engine

Now when you know it all ..., who is gona port it?!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 29, 2011)

This is my new desktop running KDE 3.5 and compiz. Well in reality conky is transparent! Also Thanks to @Seeker for the emerald theme.


----------



## expl (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 18, 2011)

New fresh install with Blackbox wm.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 26, 2011)

Here are my new screenshots with xmonad



 



Oh, ye I have bigger screen now


----------



## woomia (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is OpenCDE on FreeBSD 8.2. I love CDE.


----------



## dns (Mar 4, 2011)

F8.1


----------



## fossala (Mar 5, 2011)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> My current setup. Same crap.
> 
> Clean
> 
> ...



How do you get the colour in uname and other programs in OpenBSD?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 6, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.2 + fluxbox + bbpager + conky


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 6, 2011)

dns said:
			
		

> F8.1



Hmm, reckon I could grab a copy of that wallpaper? I don't normally like space pictures but this one looks really nice.

Cheers!


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Mar 15, 2011)

fossala said:
			
		

> How do you get the colour in uname and other programs in OpenBSD?



Sorry about the delay mate. I use colorwrapper for command output coloring. Just search for colorwrapper(cw) in google. FreeBSD has a port(cw) under sysutils. OpenBSD has no port, but building it should be no problem at all.

My current screenshot. Apart from new colors, the setup is very similar to my recent screens. CWM on OpenBSD 4.8.

Clean




Busy


----------



## purgatori (Mar 17, 2011)

Scrotwm + other stuff.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 20, 2011)

*gnome with xearth on dual display*

I been wanting to check this look out for a while. Its was difficult finding the right settings to use. The last thing I needed to do was shift the xearth to the right in one display.


```
gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager false 
gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
gconftool-2 -s --type bool /desktop/background/draw_background false
gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/background/active false
```


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 31, 2011)

For those who are interested in using DWM as a login manager (i.e rather than xdm, gdm or kdm) then I have finally got round to uploading the source of ddm to my devio.us account (port 22 was blocked) (screenshots are above)

http://devio.us/~kpedersen/distfiles/ddm-0.5.3.tar.gz

Since this is tailor made to FreeBSD, it is very simple to install even though it isn't a port (though a port can follow)


```
# tar -xf ddm-0.5.3.tar.gz
# cd ddm
# make
# make install
```

To start it up, you can either run as root (make sure no X11 is running)

```
# ddm
```

Of you can add to /etc/rc.conf:-

```
ddm_enable="YES"
```

To change settings, just have a browse through /usr/local/etc/ddm.conf
Here you can change the number of virtual terminals too.

To change to a different tty, hold ALT and press a number key. (e.g <ALT>-3 to go to ttyx3)

The only issue I know of with ddm is that the first time it is ever run, it takes about 10 seconds (presumably whilst it generates fonts). Every time after that it starts up quickly. Even after reboots.


----------



## klanger (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool idea!

Will have to try that since I use terminal to login as user + startx

Thanks.


----------



## purgatori (Mar 31, 2011)

FVWM Crystal; just for fun.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 31, 2011)

klanger said:
			
		

> Cool idea!
> 
> Will have to try that since I use terminal to login as user + startx
> 
> Thanks.



No problem. Let me know if you have any problems with it.

It was created for a pretty similar reason, in that whilst developing OpenCDE, I couldn't easily use any X login managers whilst testing, so always had to login and then run startx from the terminal which was a pain.. Not to mention startx faffed around for at least 10 seconds before actually displaying something each time lol.

Now the only thing that needs to be run each time is tmux (Which could be added as my default shell, but meh!)


----------



## vinkler (Apr 1, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.2_64, openbox, conky, tint2, wbar, xterm, VirtualBox.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Apr 1, 2011)

vinkler said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8.2_64, openbox, conky, tint2, wbar, xterm, VirtualBox.



That could make my day. Great job


----------



## nestux (Apr 2, 2011)

My FreeBSD 8.2 with Fluxbox...


----------



## grigorovl (Apr 2, 2011)

vinkler said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8.2_64, openbox, conky, tint2, wbar, xterm, VirtualBox.



epic. I am taken.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 2, 2011)

FreeBSD + OpenCDE + putty FreeNAS
http://img218.imageshack.us/f/screenshotar.jpg/


----------



## grigorovl (Apr 3, 2011)

*vinkler*, can you share tint2rc please?


----------



## vinkler (Apr 3, 2011)

Here it is:


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 7, 2011)

This is a rack that I create. Is not finished yet. I must set a rackable UPS, a rackable server running pfsense, make the patchpanel work and a lot of other things. Now is running FreeNAS 
This are some screenshots 

http://img821.imageshack.us/f/54457625.jpg/
http://img64.imageshack.us/f/35740909.jpg/
http://img28.imageshack.us/f/22099985.jpg/
http://img858.imageshack.us/f/90121894.jpg/
http://img135.imageshack.us/f/12639831.jpg/


----------



## DemoDoG (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is my netbook running 8.2 with dwm, nothing too fancy. 

http://postimage.org/image/1outgvyp0/


----------



## purgatori (Apr 9, 2011)

Back to scrotwm.... uhmmm, urxvt, mplayer, aumix, dillo2, Ultima Online (wine)...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 11, 2011)

http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7940/screenshotv.jpg


----------



## DemoDoG (Apr 11, 2011)

purgatori said:
			
		

> Back to scrotwm.... uhmmm, urxvt, mplayer, aumix, dillo2, Ultima Online (wine)...



Wow people still play Ultima Online??


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 12, 2011)

Here are my latest screenshots



 

 

 

 



While they look similar to previous screenshots, I've implemented some new ideas that I got after using awesome and xmonad window managers 

This time I made ready to use config if you want to try out my fvwm config:
http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/screenshots/desktop/2011.04.12/killasmurf86-fvwm-config-2011.04.12.tar.xz

If you like it, I suggest you clone my dot.fvwm mercurial repository (http://hg.bsdroot.lv/aldis/dot.fvwm/) and customize config.sh, because config.sh is used to rebuild config every time fvwm is restarted.

.Xdefaults, .xinitrc and other files are available at dot.files repository (http://hg.bsdroot.lv/aldis/dot.files/)

I'm pretty happy I finally managed to make conky run with composition the way I want 

When you minimize window (Super_L + double right click on app) it uses my Magick.sh script to make screenshot of app. Magick.sh is wrapper to ImageMagick and GraphicsMagick


----------



## YZMSQ (Apr 13, 2011)

vinkler said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8.2_64, openbox, conky, tint2, wbar, xterm, VirtualBox.


Wow! So beautiful! :e


----------



## bbzz (Apr 16, 2011)

vinkler said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8.2_64, openbox, conky, tint2, wbar, xterm, VirtualBox.



Any chance for that really slick wallpaper ?  and conkyrc at the bottom


----------



## purgatori (Apr 16, 2011)

FVM Crystal + dillo + emacs-w3m + mplayer...


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice one DemoDog.

Been a while. OpenBSD+cwm.

Clean




Busy


----------



## vinkler (Apr 20, 2011)

*bbzz*
wallpaper:
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/288/3/5/openbox_wallpaper_by_ed1w2ard-d30tv1l.jpg
conky_bottom:


----------



## Aeongenesys (Apr 21, 2011)

Wallpaper:
http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/3845/mydesktopc.png

Here's my FreeBSD Desktop. I'm still configuring it to my liking. I'm beginning to think awesome is awesome ;-) I haven't been using FreeBSD for too long but I think tiling window managers are much quicker and usable.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 24, 2011)

Another xfce4.8 screenshot 

http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/5830/screenshottq.jpg


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 25, 2011)

Check this screenshot (and read text) with my latest desktop feature 





The scripts:
http://hg.bsdroot.lv/aldis/dot.fvwm/file/tip/bin/man_cache.sh
http://hg.bsdroot.lv/aldis/dot.fvwm/file/tip/bin/man_menu.sh

FVWM config:
http://hg.bsdroot.lv/aldis/dot.fvwm/

EDIT:
added support (untested but should work) for OpenBSD, NetBSD, DragonflyBSD, GNU/Linux, Minix


----------



## bbzz (Apr 26, 2011)

@killasmurf86
What are reasons one might want to switch to fvwm? I see you like it lots. Also where do you get all those space-theme pics? 

Here's mine very simple, openbox, tint2, conky...got all I need.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 26, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> @killasmurf86
> What are reasons one might want to switch to fvwm? I see you like it lots. Also where do you get all those space-theme pics?
> 
> Here's mine very simple, openbox, tint2, conky...got all I need.



Customization....
Control of behaviour
and I just can't quit config that I work on for many years....
Here's my screenshots form 2008:
http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=4037369348bdb662173c8&p=screen
http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=14829984148b9978910e17&p=screen



About wallpapers:
I use google to search for "Space wallpaper", "Eve online wallpaper" etc
Some links to nice wallpaper sites can be found here: https://linx.bsdroot.lv/wallpaper


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 26, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> @killasmurf86
> What are reasons one might want to switch to fvwm? I see you like it lots.



Fvwm allows me to implement some crazy ideas, like one I just had (grouped-desks feature)
More info: http://hg.bsdroot.lv/aldis/dot.fvwm/rev/e70b8b8411da

NOTE: I don't have typical fvwm config file, I use !/bin/sh as preprocessor that generates my config file 
This makes it even more flexible


----------



## purgatori (Apr 28, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Customization....
> Control of behaviour
> and I just can't quit config that I work on for many years....
> Here's my screenshots form 2008:
> ...



In theory, I like the customizability of FVWM as well, but damn... there is *so* much to learn, that it's extremely daunting. I quite like fvwm-crystal for this reason, even though I don't really like the theme itself. I would prefer something like the CDE theme available in the fvwm-themes package, but using this theme also means using the behaviors it comes with; unless you can figure out how to change them, without simply breaking things.

In short, I think it's a great wm for people who really know what they're doing, but it's not so great for slobs like me.

==================================================

@Daisuke Aramaki

What DE/WM are you using here?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 28, 2011)

purgatori said:
			
		

> In theory, I like the customizability of FVWM as well, but damn... there is *so* much to learn, that it's extremely daunting. I quite like fvwm-crystal for this reason, even though I don't really like the theme itself. I would prefer something like the CDE theme available in the fvwm-themes package, but using this theme also means using the behaviors it comes with; unless you can figure out how to change them, without simply breaking things.
> 
> In short, I think it's a great wm for people who really know what they're doing, but it's not so great for slobs like me.



We all are noobs until we start to read manual


----------



## purgatori (Apr 28, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> We all are noobs until we start to read manual



True enough -- although in FVWM's case, it's more of a 'library', than a mere 'manual.' 

===============================================================================

My latest:



 



Scrotwm + emacs + urxvt + zsh + aumix + conkeror + mplayer.


----------



## thuglife (Apr 28, 2011)

Gnome 3
http://imgur.com/a/AEKh0#bWnYj


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 28, 2011)

Really beautiful! I want to try it!


----------



## cra1g321 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice Screenshots, thuglife


----------



## Oxyd (Apr 30, 2011)

KDE 4.6.2 -- I'm fairly happy with it!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome wallpaper and I think is the first time that I see a KDE user to set the bar on top  Why not


----------



## purgatori (May 9, 2011)

FVWM, rox-panel/desktop, emacs, conkeror, & other stuff.


----------



## teckk (May 9, 2011)

http://ompldr.org/vOG1tbQ/screenshot.jpg


----------



## SPlissken (May 29, 2011)

Double uname -a

ScientificLinux Live CD 6.0 running from VirtualBox under FreeBSD


----------



## purgatori (May 31, 2011)

LXDE, Conkeror, Emacs.


----------



## bbzz (Jun 1, 2011)

Talk about getting distracted alot...what's up with all the girls?


----------



## purgatori (Jun 1, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Talk about getting distracted alot...what's up with all the girls?



I happen to like them; strange as that may seem.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

Finally I felt way too lazy to control windows by myself, so I've picked up my very-old ion3 config and installed it. Also, dynamic tiling window managers like dwm and xmonad - just suck at usability.


----------



## woomia (Jun 2, 2011)

I never understood the fascination with tiling window managers. But many people like them so maybe it's just me. Great screenshots.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

> I never understood the fascination with tiling window managers



For me its just laziness. Both KDE3 and Ion3 do not need configuration to use as for me (e.g. install it and run it). First one because it was just usable out of box, second one - cause ive configured it years ago  I could set up KDE to do the thing, but hell, I've need to configure it which Im to lazy to do. Any kind of fvwm, *box, awesome, xmonad or so need to be configured to have sane usability.


----------



## bbzz (Jun 2, 2011)

purgatori said:
			
		

> I happen to like them; strange as that may seem.


No, not at all, au contraire, that's exactly why it's distracting..


----------



## purgatori (Jun 9, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> No, not at all, au contraire, that's exactly why it's distracting..



Fair enough, and hard to deny ]I never understood the fascination with tiling window managers. But many people like them so maybe it's just me. Great screenshots.[/QUOTE]

They make very good use of available real-estate on large screen, and dual screen, setup. The advantages become apparent the first time you're looking up reference material in one app (say, your browser), and coding in another -- the two can coexist side-by-side, without one having to spend time manually resizing them. They also tend to be light on resources, and keyboard-friendly.

Note: this not evangelism, I don't care who uses what (I haven't been using a tiling wm myself lately (though I make use of tiling _within_ Emacs)), I'm just pointing out some reasons why people might be 'fascinated' with this breed of wm.

Onto my latest:



 



Maybe next time I'll take some shots of my ratpoison setup instead


----------



## tyr_5B (Jun 12, 2011)

Nothing too fancy.



 | 



OpenBox + fbpanel, sysutils/xosview, etc...


----------



## vermaden (Jun 13, 2011)

INGREDIENTS: openbox/tint2/dzen2/wbar

DZEN2 CONFIG: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=137284&postcount=122


----------



## cra1g321 (Jun 13, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> INGREDIENTS: openbox/tint2/dzen2/wbar
> 
> DZEN2 CONFIG: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=137284&postcount=122



Nice desktop, like the layout you have chosen for everything.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 14, 2011)

cra1g321 said:
			
		

> Nice desktop, like the layout you have chosen for everything.


Huh?


----------



## cra1g321 (Jun 14, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Huh?



The way you have the dock on the left for shortcuts, then having the tint2 panel along the top with dzen.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 15, 2011)

cra1g321 said:
			
		

> The way you have the dock on the left for shortcuts, then having the tint2 panel along the top with dzen.


Ahh, that you say, well, dzen2 is here for the first time, it was always conky's job


----------



## bbzz (Jun 15, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Ahh, that you say, well, dzen2 is here for the first time, it was always conky's job



So you replaced conky with dzen2? I'm having occasional issues with conky; it freezes, disappears, etc.
In the spirit of sharing, any chance for your dzen2 setup please?


----------



## vermaden (Jun 15, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> So you replaced conky with dzen2?
> I'm having occasional issues with conky; it freezes, disappears, etc.


That is why I got rid of that unstable piece of shit.



			
				bbzz said:
			
		

> In the spirit of sharing, any chance for your dzen2 setup please?


Of course, it's even on the screenshot in the right terminal window 

But here is the latest verison: http://pastebin.com/2dJGW2Vj

USAGE: put these into ~/.xinitrc or elsewhere:

```
while sleep 2
do
  echo -n ' '
  dzen.sh
done | dzen2 -fn '-*-fixed-medium-*-*-*-*-100-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2' -bg "#333333" -ta l -x 1 -y 1 -h 9 -w 1438 &
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 15, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> That is why I got rid of that unstable piece of shit.
> 
> 
> Of course, its even on the screenshot in the right terminal window
> ...



If you want, you can adopt this script:
http://hg.bsdroot.lv/aldis/dot.xmonad/file/tip/bin/colorload.sh
to get colorful PC load

You can see screenshots in this post (Top left)


----------



## bbzz (Jun 15, 2011)

@vermaden
Thanks; really nice and simple. Too bad for conky but it's just broken (damn I've spent so many hours writing perfect conky setup).
Oh, please share script for nic bandwidth upload/download, or anything that will same me from writing that stuff again. :e

Xmonad vs Openbox...hmmm. I'm not sure I can part with all *box goodies.

Oh, another thing. What would be the easiest way to setup different timer for specific function (without adding new instance). Basically, I have this python script that checks for gmails, but I'd like it to be on a longer timer than default, something like 5 min.
I see people recommend 'dmplex' extension to dzen, but I don't think it's part of FreeBSD ports?


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 15, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> @vermaden
> Thanks; really nice and simple. Too bad for conky but it's just broken (damn I've spent so many hours writing perfect conky setup).
> Oh, please share script for nic bandwidth upload/download, or anything that will same me from writing that stuff again. :e
> 
> ...



You can write _if then_ with counter in your loop, so your script can be executed once every 5 (or any other number) cycles in vermaden's script


----------



## bbzz (Jun 15, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> You can write _if then_ with counter in your loop, so your script can be executed once every 5 (or any other number) cycles in vermaden's script



I tried that, but it ends up overwriting whatever is inside dzen bar already; text ends up alternating in bar. I'm not sure if I'm doing it right. There must a more elegant way to specify many different timers without resorting to this?


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 15, 2011)

You probably have newline at the end of output of that line, you should remove it with *tr* like vermaden did in other parts of script.


----------



## bbzz (Jun 15, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> You probably have newline at the end of output of that line, you should remove it with tr like vermaden did in other parts of script.



Yeah, that was it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 16, 2011)

.... and back on-topic please


----------



## woomia (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's a config of Fvwm I did today to kill some time.

It's pretty basic. Button bar in upper left for commonly used applications, a basic root menu and a taskbar like icon manager. I launch lesser used applications via an xterm or grun.







Larger image here:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9102829/fvwm-woomia.png


----------



## vermaden (Jun 17, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> @vermaden
> Oh, please share script for nic bandwidth upload/download, or anything that will same me from writing that stuff again. :e



Similar situation is with I/O measuring, You have to 'measure' it at least for a second, so You will put ifstat or systat -if 1 in the background to write to some file under /tmp and then cat that file parsed for only needed data under dzen, same for I/O (iostat).


----------



## vermaden (Jun 30, 2011)

I gave up on fighting with DZEN2 that supposed to be a 'better CONKY' but thanks to *killasmurf86* who showed me the XMOBAR (XMONAD little brother) I managed to 'port' my recent DZEN2 config to XMOBAR and viola!


----------



## Beastie (Jun 30, 2011)

What's this Unix thing? A chocolate brand? :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 30, 2011)

That thing above looks like a poor man's version of a Twix bar. Instead of two pieces of chocolate, you get one: hence *Un*ix.

http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/otherunix.html


----------



## vermaden (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, its TWIX based


----------



## purgatori (Jul 5, 2011)

As threatened, here is my Ratpoison setup:


----------



## roddierod (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantamos...nice! But what is with the cow chair, that is distracting


----------



## randux (Jul 6, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> That is why I got rid of that unstable piece of shit.



You mean conky? I run 1.7.2 of conky 24 hours a day on my Slackware boxes and have zero problems. I wonder why the FreeBSD version is no good...


----------



## vermaden (Jul 6, 2011)

randux said:
			
		

> vermaden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, conky.

I recently messed with *dzen2* and *xmobar*, I was quite comfortable with *xmobar* ... but the *ghc* and all dependencies needed to only stary plain *xmobar* is ... about 800MB :/ Dunno if OpenOffice.org takes that much.

... so I tried a different aproach with *conky* this time, I always created 'conky rules' like ${cpu ...} and ${mem ...} and so, but that ended in unstable *conky *behaviour, random crashes after some time of usage etc.

So now I the only 'conky variables' that I use are ${color ...} and ${execi ...} to execute my commands as I did with *dzen2/xmonad* ... and this seems to be working as it works flawlessly at the moment.

Conky is generally known to have various memory leaks (like with ${io ...} option) and is generally not that stable as *torsmo *once was.


----------



## randux (Jul 6, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Yes, conky.
> 
> Conky is generally known to have various memory leaks (like with ${io ...} option) and is generally not that stable as *torsmo *once was.



Here is the configuration from my main Linux desktop that runs all week with no memory leaks. I've used more or less the same one for about the last 5 years.

```
background		no
use_xft			yes
xftfont			Courier:size=12
double_buffer		yes
update_interval		2
alignment		top_right
gap_x			10
gap_y			10
no_buffers		yes
minimum_size 		365x500
pad_percents		3

TEXT
${color #ffff00}${alignc}Uptime: $uptime
${alignc}$utime UTC

${color #ff0000}Slackware-13.0 with $kernel kernel
Mobo:  ${platform w83627ehf.2576 temp 2}C   Fan: ${platform w83627ehf.2576 fan 2} RPM
$entropy_avail bits of entropy avail. in $entropy_poolsize bit pool
$entropy_bar

${color #ffff00}${exec uname -p}
${cpubar cpu1}
CPU0:  ${platform coretemp.0 temp 1}C ${cpu cpu1}% used
CPU1:  ${platform coretemp.1 temp 1}C ${cpu cpu2}% used
${cpubar cpu2}
${cpugraph}

${color #ff0000}Memory: $mem in use of $memmax avail.
${membar 8}
Swap: $swap in use of $swapmax avail.
${swapbar 8}

Disk Status:
/       ${fs_used /} in use of ${fs_size /} avail.${alignr}${fs_used_perc /}%
${fs_bar 8 /}
/home   ${fs_used /home} in use of ${fs_size /home} avail.${alignr}${fs_used_perc /home}%
${fs_bar 8 /home}
/tmp   ${fs_used /tmp} in use of ${fs_size /tmp} avail.${alignr}${fs_used_perc /tmp}%
${fs_bar 8 /tmp}
/usr/local   ${fs_used /usr/local} in use of ${fs_size /usr/local} avail.${alignr}${fs_used_perc /usr/local}%
${fs_bar 8 /usr/local}
/var/spool   ${fs_used /var/spool} in use of ${fs_size /var/spool} avail.${alignr}${fs_used_perc /var/spool}%
${fs_bar 8 /var/spool}

${color #ffff00}Network Status:
eth0 download: ${downspeedf eth0} KB/sec ${alignr}${totaldown eth0} total
${downspeedgraph eth0}
lo download: ${downspeedf lo} KB/sec ${alignr}${totaldown lo} total
${downspeedgraph lo}
${color #ff0000}eth0 upload: ${upspeedf eth0} KB/sec ${alignr}${totalup eth0} total
${upspeedgraph eth0}
lo upload: ${upspeedf lo} KB/sec ${alignr}${totalup lo} total
${upspeedgraph lo}

${color #ffff00}Process          PID     %CPU    %MEM
-------------------------------------
${top name 1} ${top pid 1}  ${top cpu 1}  ${top mem 1}
${top name 2} ${top pid 2}  ${top cpu 2}  ${top mem 2}
${top name 3} ${top pid 3}  ${top cpu 3}  ${top mem 3}
${top name 4} ${top pid 4}  ${top cpu 4}  ${top mem 4}
${top name 5} ${top pid 5}  ${top cpu 5}  ${top mem 5}
```


----------



## vermaden (Jul 6, 2011)

randux said:
			
		

> Here is the config from my main Linux desktop that runs all week with no memory leaks.



I do not see there the ${io ...} option used.


----------



## randux (Jul 6, 2011)

My config is useful for me without that. Is that the only variable that causes memory leaks? Because you said "like with ${io ...}".

I didn't like torsmo so I settled on conky. I'm not saying something else isn't better, only posting my config that works and doesn't cause problems for me. Maybe somebody can use it. If not, not. I didn't mean to argue with you, if that's what you thought I apologize.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 6, 2011)

@randux

No problem mate, no offence from me either, I remember the ${io...} option to be problematic and caused the the leaks on my box, don't know about other options that also are problematic, I would like to use *torsmo* ... but it does not have exec/execi/execp options


----------



## randux (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I specifically avoid those options (exec etc.) because of the CPU churning although in theory I guess it wouldn't be expensive. I don't like the idea of stuff that runs all the time using up CPU when I am not doing anything. I found some screensavers drive my box harder than my normal workload! For example I hardcoded Slackware instead of using exec with *uname -a* because that kind of data doesn't change. Obviously if you have data that does change or some other reason, it probably is good to use exec.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 6, 2011)

randux said:
			
		

> Oh, I specifically avoid those options (exec etc.) because of the CPU churning although in theory I guess it wouldn't be expensive.


That depends what you run there of course 



> For example I hardcoded Slackware instead of using exec with uname -a because that kind of data doesn't change.


You need info on what OS you are running currently? 

Also always amazed me why people display Linux kernel version with conky-like utilities, does it change so often that you need to monitor it? 



			
				randux said:
			
		

> Obviously if you have data that does change or some other reason, it probably is good to use exec.


All the things that I display in exec changes, here it is: http://pastebin.com/kC3Mq1DD


----------



## randux (Jul 6, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> That depends what You run there of course
> 
> 
> You need info what OS You are running currently?



Yes because I used to have so many machines and so many VMs I couldn't keep track of where I was!



			
				vermaden said:
			
		

> Also always amazed me why people display Linux kernel version with conky-like utilities, does it change so often that You need to monitor it?



No, but I can't always remember it because I used to have many multiboot systems (not as many now since I have more machines now and less VMs and less multiboots) and if I make screenshots or try to help people or get help, it's good if the system info is available on the screen


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 6, 2011)

randux said:
			
		

> if I make screenshots or try to help people or get help, it's good if the system info is available on the screen



I keep info about FreeBSD release as FreeBSD advertisement, when I make screenshots


----------



## randux (Jul 6, 2011)

What a great ambassador! Between you and Vermaden, no other OS has a chance!


----------



## vermaden (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## jrm@ (Jul 14, 2011)

*my very bland setup*

https://picasaweb.google.com/104346...authkey=Gv1sRgCLLpot29mficyAE&feat=directlink


----------



## YZMSQ (Jul 21, 2011)

This is my desktop, I use Xfce4.8 currently: 
http://postimage.org/image/efdlm6zo/


----------



## vermaden (Jul 22, 2011)

@YZMSQ

Where did You got that wallpaper?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jul 22, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @YZMSQ
> 
> Where did You got that wallpaper?



Follow the link vermaden.

http://my.opera.com/community/opera/wallpapers/info/?id=1604


----------



## vermaden (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## fonz (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's what my netbook (hence the small screen!) currently looks like. I didn't bother firing up a whole bunch of apps just to show off though, there's an aterm and that's about it.







Fonz


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 2, 2011)

Lately I've been using more and more xmonad, however fvwm is still more flexible.
However playing with xmonad provided me with new ideas and inspiration.

So for my fvwm config to keep up, I implemented these ideas.
Some of them turned out to work better on fvwm, than on xmonad 

Ladies and gentleman, hold your breath:

Notice how opera takes almost entire screen (this works for any app on www desk):




However on any other desk, any app will not cover pager, when maximized.
This feature is implemented in pretty simple manner, when you switch to desk, fvwm function check desk number and then sets basestruts accordingly



On second screenshot you I also explain my xmobar data.
I had suddenly good idea, how to make fvwm communicate with xmobar (to use xmobars stdinreader). I wrote function that formats string for xmobar stdinreader and pipes it to fifo. When I start xmobar I start it with `$ tail -f fifo | xmobar`.
Works pretty well 

App execution path, is one of many things I got inspired from xmonad (XMonad.Layout.WorkspaceDir module), Whit dmenu (3rd screenshot) I can select some directory, in which all apps will be executed.

For this to work, I set environment variables in fvwm, using FvwmCommand, I then have function, that reads these env variables, cd to them, and execute commands.
App execution paths are set per desk. This excellent feature for developing 






in 4th screenshot you see dmenu as app launcher. I liked this concept in xmobar so much, that I almost ereased my fvwm app menus. However I decided to hold my horses for a while.
Note: now I rarely use fvwm menu to start apps.





Switching between xmonad and fvwm made me want to make both look and act same, so I started new repository called wmscripts. Here I add scripts, that I share between WMs

fvwm config: http://hg.bsdroot.lv/aldis/dot.fvwm/
wmscipts (required): http://hg.bsdroot.lv/aldis/wmscripts/
I also move lots of app starting from WM to .xinitrc

If anyone is interested in my config or have any questions, send me post mail


----------



## nekoexmachina (Aug 4, 2011)

http://funkyimg.com/viewer.php?img=/2/603/057/kde3.png
This was originally for the guys from linux.org.ru site, shouting all around like 'KDE3 RIP' and 'BSD RIP'. 

*fonz*, looks cool. Shame im too lazy to configure all that fluxbox and fvwm2 stuff.


----------



## fonz (Aug 5, 2011)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> Shame im too lazy to configure all that fluxbox and fvwm2 stuff.


There are ready-to-go configs to be found all over the Web. I didn't write the Blackbox config for the screenshot above from scratch, I found it somewhere and I think the font even came with it, too. All I had to do was adding the background image (wallpaper in Windows speak), which I also found somewhere on the Web.

The Fvwm2 config on my main machine is much more handmade and I'll post both a screenshot and the corresponding config file when I've finished it.

Regards,

Fonz


----------



## nekoexmachina (Aug 5, 2011)

*fonz* That ready-to-use configs will not be comfortable for me and still will need some polishing and reconfiguring, which Im to lazy to do. Its not that interesting as any of other activities I could use my time for.
The only reason Im using KDE3 now is that I've lost my ion3 config while having .kde backuped about a year ago with all needed things configured.


----------



## ikreos (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm using IceWM. Since I don't really care for all the eye-candy I'm just going to post a link to my wallpaper which is exactly what my desktop looks like.

http://boards.openpandora.org/index.php?/topic/3257-show-us-your-pc-laptop-desktop/page__view__findpost__p__78966

The link will take you to a forum post I made on a similar topic at http://boards.openpandora.org/ which is a nice handheld gaming computer if anyone is interested. Their main site is http://www.open-pandora.org/


----------



## fossala (Aug 5, 2011)

[offtopic]I have wanted a pandora for ages now, there just out of my price range.[/offtopic]


----------



## ikreos (Aug 5, 2011)

Been waiting since February 2009 for mine.


----------



## dh (Aug 6, 2011)

ikreos - can't see your screenshot there, the board needs signup to view attachments.


----------



## ikreos (Aug 6, 2011)

dh said:
			
		

> ikreos - can't see your screenshot there, the board needs signup to view attachments.



Doh! Okay I think this is where I got it from, it's the same size as the one I'm using.

http://www.videogamesblogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/meracle-star-ocean-the-last-hope-wallpaper.jpg

It took a lot of searching to find a high quality version.


----------



## alie (Aug 8, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.2 with Kde 4.6.5 





snapshot1 by e_zy_clie, on Flickr


----------



## cra1g321 (Aug 9, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8.2 with Kde 4.6.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool desktop, that wallpaper is awesome :h


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Aug 23, 2011)

It's been a while. My current FreeBSD screen. WM is Xmonad with a pretty minimal config.

Clean





Busy


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Sep 14, 2011)

My EEE screenshot. OpenBSD 4.8.





As usual, I have a companion post on my blog about the screen. Follow the link


----------



## vermaden (Sep 14, 2011)

Latest change of PYPANEL in favor of much better and flicker-free LXPANEL:


----------



## nakal (Sep 14, 2011)

I have almost the same setup:

= Openbox, Conky, lxpanel

- Nautilus (don't want)

Instead:

+ xfe
+ hsetroot
+ automounter
+ xlockmore

(advantage: most Gnome dependencies are not needed; don't need the whole poettering software and Gnome session crap; replaced gdm by slim to accomplish this)

+ gtk-murrine-engine
+ Orta GTK2 theme (downloaded manually)


----------



## vermaden (Sep 14, 2011)

> + xfe


Maybe functional, but its so ugly that it rips my eyes off my face 
(I have tried using its themes but they all look the same)



> + hsetroot


I use *feh* for that as *feh* is dual-head aware, dunno about *hsetroot*.



> + xlockmore


+1


----------



## crankyadm1n (Sep 14, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Latest change of PYPANEL in favor of much better and flicker-free LXPANEL:



Could I grab your rc files please?


----------



## vermaden (Sep 14, 2011)

crankyadm1n said:
			
		

> Could I grab your rc files please?



Sure, here they are: http://strony.toya.net.pl/~vermaden/tmp/verrc.tar.gz


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's my latest experiment:





This is x11-wm/wmii-devel configured and controlled with ruby19 (Current config is here)

I must admin, that I like wmii more than xmonad. I love stacking windows feature 
I wrote my Ruby config from scratch (wmiirc is ugly) with some peaking at original ruby config.

I'm most sattisfied with fact, that I managed to implement per desk (tag, view... whatever you call it) workdir  (i.e. apps are launched from this dir)

This tilling WM supports floating windows better than any other I've tried.


----------



## coyote_sprit (Sep 18, 2011)

My Openbox, I'm still working on it.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Sep 18, 2011)

coyote_sprit said:
			
		

> My Openbox, I'm still working on it.
> *snip



Playbill is an excellent theme.


----------



## nakal (Sep 19, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Maybe functional, but its so ugly that it rips my eyes off my face
> (I have tried using its themes but they all look the same)



Yes, that's true. What makes it look better is when you use TrueType fonts. But it stays ugly because of the design.

I've even been thinking about writing my own FM, because everything sucks very badly or needs some heavy-weight dependencies around it. I don't like nautilus because it pulls in half of Gnome and stuff which I don't like at all, like GVFS and HAL.

I also realized that it is getting increasingly difficult for people to use something else than the large desktop environments on FreeBSD. There is some work to be done about it in the FreeBSD ports collection.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 19, 2011)

I recently started using (rarely) x11-fm/worker, it's quite good


----------



## vermaden (Sep 19, 2011)

nakal said:
			
		

> Yes, that's true. What makes it look better is when you use TrueType fonts. But it stays ugly because of the design.
> 
> I've even been thinking about writing my own FM, because everything sucks very badly or needs some heavy-weight dependencies around it. I don't like nautilus because it pulls in half of Gnome and stuff which I don't like at all, like GVFS and HAL.
> 
> I also realized that it is getting increasingly difficult for people to use something else than the large desktop environments on FreeBSD. There is some work to be done about it in the FreeBSD ports collection.



There is also *pcmanfm* which is currently in the process of total rewrite, I also can not live without *thunar* mass file renaming feature.


----------



## expl (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 for thunar, best gtk+ file manager.


----------



## alie (Sep 21, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE+awesome+urxvt


----------



## vermaden (Sep 21, 2011)

@alie

What happened to the fonts in Your terminals?:q


----------



## alie (Sep 21, 2011)

I set it to terminus 10, whats wrong with the font ? is it ugly ?  any recommended settings ?


----------



## Crivens (Sep 21, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> I recently started using (rarely) x11-fm/worker, it's quite good



+1 for worker, which is easy to like when you started out using DirectoryOpus.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Sep 21, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> I set it to terminus 10, whats wrong with the font ? is it ugly ?  any recommended settings ?



The picture is blurry to make out anything conclusive properly. However, the font definitely doesn't look like Terminus. What do you have in your Xdefaults or Xresources file?


----------



## alie (Sep 21, 2011)

my Xresources


```
!!!Cursor!!!

Xcursor.theme: Vainilla-DMZ-AA Xcursor.size: 22

!!!Color!!!

!color0 = 30m 
!color8 = 1,30m
!color1 = 31m
!color9 = 1,31m
!color2 = 32m
!color10 = 1,32m
!color3 = 33m
!color11 = 1,33m
!color4 = 34m
!color12 =1,34m
!color5 = 35m
!color13 = 1,35m
!color14 = 36m
!color6 = 1,36m
!color7 = 37m
!color15 = 1,37m

*color0:       #151515
*color8:       #8b8f93
*color1:       #a82200
*color9:       #ff3300
*color2:       #086870
*color10:      #0eb8c7
*color3:       #a86500
*color11:      #ff9900
*color4:       #30569c
*color12:      #4B86F3
*color5:       #655799
*color13:      #9e88f0
*color6:       #4ca4a8
*color14:      #73f7ff
*color7:       #888888
*color15:      #e1dddd


!!!Config Urxvt!!!

!URxvt.depth: 32
!URxvt.background: rgba:1500/1500/1500/ffff

*background:   #151515
*foreground:   white
URxvt.font: xft: Terminus:pixelsize=10:antialias=false
URxvt.geometry: 80x20
URxvt.scrollBar: true
Urxvt.secondaryScroll: true
URxvt.scrollBar_right: true
URxvt.scrollBar_floating: true
URxvt.scrollstyle: plain
URxvt.scrollColor: #252525
URxvt.cursorColor: #404040
```


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't have problems with a similar definition. For what it's worth, try defining your font like this, without extra knobs for pixelsize and aliasing etc.


```
URxvt*font: -*-terminus-medium-r-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
```

Can you post a better screenshot where the original resolution can be seen? Use omploader.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 22, 2011)

The *Openbox 3.5.0* supports icons in the menu.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 22, 2011)

The best menu is x11/dmenu with custom script (https://github.com/graudeejs/wmscripts/blob/master/menu.sh)
Very fast, very efficient


----------



## vermaden (Sep 22, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> The best menu is x11/dmenu (...)



There is no such thing as 'the best menu' mate 



			
				graudeejs said:
			
		

> Very fast, very efficient



Same with Openbox's menu.


----------



## ah7013 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is my laptop with x11-wm/enlightenment. Enlightenment config is pretty much default at the moment since I have only just started using Enlightenment but I am going to spend some more time configuring it.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## roddierod (Sep 22, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> The *Openbox 3.5.0* supports icons in the menu.




I've been playing with this since it hit the ports. I wish you could put a logo next to the menu title.

What icon set are you using?


----------



## YZMSQ (Sep 22, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> The *Openbox 3.5.0* supports icons in the menu.


It's so fancy to see that openbox can support menu icons!


----------



## ramonovski (Sep 23, 2011)

scrotwm:


----------



## vermaden (Sep 23, 2011)

roddierod said:
			
		

> What icon set are you using?



Most of them are from here:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=126012

... but for many of them its like _'lets check google images for that, then little resizing/croping at gimp and viola!, next ...'_


----------



## expl (Sep 23, 2011)

ramonovski said:
			
		

> scrotwm:



Impressive choice of colors.


----------



## aragon (Sep 23, 2011)

ramonovski said:
			
		

> scrotwm:


Nice!  What are you using for your system stats in the top right?


----------



## ramonovski (Sep 23, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> Nice!  What are you using for your system stats in the top right?



A bash script "piped" to x11/dzen2.

Yo can found the script I use in Linucks at: https://github.com/ramonoid/dotfiles/blob/master/.scripts/dzenstat.sh (Need to push the one I am using in FreeBSD).


----------



## cra1g321 (Sep 23, 2011)

ramonovski said:
			
		

> scrotwm:



Wow ! the wallpaper, the minimalism of everything, im jealous :e

Awesome desktop :beer


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Sep 26, 2011)

@ramonovski

Good to see you here man. Welcome to the Dark Side! 

XMonad+FreeBSD8.2





Companion post on my blog as usual.


----------



## alie (Sep 27, 2011)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> I didn't have problems with a similar definition. For what it's worth, try defining your font like this, without extra knobs for pixelsize and aliasing etc.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Here's the shot:


----------



## alie (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone have i3 wm ? if yes, please share ur screenie


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 27, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> Anyone have i3 wm ? if yes, please share ur screenie



Some quick screens (i3 v4 [Not in ports] screems are there as well)
https://picasaweb.google.com/105578805161081445084/GraudejsBlogo


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Sep 27, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> Here's the shot:
> /*snip*/



Looks good. That is Terminus of course. So what was wrong earlier?


----------



## alie (Sep 27, 2011)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Looks good. That is Terminus of course. So what was wrong earlier?



I forgot to install Terminus font lol. Btw OOT: anyone know how to resize any window with mouse on awesome-wm ?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Sep 27, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> I forgot to install Terminus font lol. Btw OOT: anyone know how to resize any window with mouse on awesome-wm ?



I see. Mod4+Middle Button?


----------



## alie (Sep 28, 2011)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> I see. Mod4+Middle Button?



Thanks!, it works


----------



## roddierod (Sep 29, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> Anyone have i3 wm ? if yes, please share ur screenie




I have a couple here
http://www.rodperson.com/i3/i3.html


----------



## dave (Sep 30, 2011)

ramonovski said:
			
		

> scrotwm:



What game are you playing in the lower right?


----------



## ramonovski (Sep 30, 2011)

dave said:
			
		

> What game are you playing in the lower right?



games/Nethack. Addictive as hell, I suck though.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 30, 2011)

ramonovski said:
			
		

> games/Nethack. Addictive as hell, I suck though.



you can use games/nethack34. It will link to FreshPorts :D port" href="http://www.freshports.org/ tag for ports simply typing *games/nethack34* between port tags. Like this games/nethack34. It will link to FreshPorts :D"> tag for ports simply typing *games/nethack34* between port tags. Like this games/nethack34. It will link to FreshPorts :D


----------



## ramonovski (Sep 30, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> you can use games/nethack34. It will link to FreshPorts :D port" href="http://www.freshports.org/ tag for ports simply typing *games/nethack34* between port tags. Like this games/nethack34. It will link to FreshPorts :D"> tag for ports simply typing *games/nethack34* between port tags. Like this games/nethack34. It will link to FreshPorts :D




Thank you. Actually I wrote a question to @moderator in my previous post asking for that "feature" (at the same time I was looking in the FAQ section for that solution, with no lucky as you can see) but then I erase it expecting someone else correct my post, and finally I was going to edit my post and watch the trick :P


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 30, 2011)

ramonovski said:
			
		

> Thank you. Actually I wrote a question to @moderator in my previous post asking for that "feature" (at the same time I was looking in the FAQ section for that solution, with no lucky as you can see) but then I erase it expecting someone else correct my post, and finally I was going to edit my post and watch the trick



It's all here.


----------



## YouriBSD (Oct 21, 2011)

ramonovski said:
			
		

> scrotwm:



wow really good scrotwm  i'm trying to use it, i switched from fluxbox to it.
Any chance to get the info.sh ?




			
				Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> @ramonovski
> 
> Good to see you here man. Welcome to the Dark Side!
> 
> ...



Wow, i must say you have impressive desktops   i have a problem i cant get cope to work properly...


----------



## purgatori (Oct 24, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.1 & Ratpoison


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 25, 2011)

Got a nice setup of Windows 7 plus FreeBSD/notion on my office desktop/laptop.
VNC + eye-friendly Windows style.
http://ompldr.org/vYXl3bw/FreeBSD+Windows.png


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 25, 2011)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> Got a nice setup of Windows 7 plus FreeBSD/notion on my office desktop/laptop.
> VNC + eye-friendly Windows style.
> http://ompldr.org/vYXl3bw/FreeBSD+Windows.png



What font do you use for terminal?


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 25, 2011)

```
krutov-m$ grep font ~/.Xdefaults
*.font: -xos4-terminus-bold-r-normal--18-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
```


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 25, 2011)

That doesn't look like terminus. Terminus font have almost no (if at all) difference between O and zerro (0)


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 25, 2011)

> That doesn't look like terminus. Terminus font have almost no (if at all) difference between O and zerro (0)


It's terminus from ports with all of the options checked.
also http://ompldr.org/vYXowbw/terminus.png


----------



## ramonovski (Oct 26, 2011)

YouriBSD said:
			
		

> wow really good scrotwm  i'm trying to use it, i switched from fluxbox to it.
> Any chance to get the info.sh ?



Sure: http://pastie.org/2761787


----------



## woomia (Oct 31, 2011)

Sawfish, Rox Filer and BeOS decor and icons.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bbzz (Nov 3, 2011)

^ That looks refreshing!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 5, 2011)

My new desktop  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/232/screenshotbo.png/
In my desktop,transparency works just fine. I don't know why in screenshot is black  If anyone could explane me why..


----------



## redhead88 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Kde 3.5.4_1*

here is my screen shot of 8.2-RELASE with kde-3.5 stable and Chromium brwser.

This system was built over two weeks.


----------



## ramonovski (Nov 6, 2011)

redhead88 said:
			
		

> here is my screen shot of 8.2-RELASE with kde-3.5 stable and Chromium brwser.
> 
> This system was built over two weeks.



Â¿Where's the shot?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 6, 2011)

He forgot to set the link


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 6, 2011)

nah, I don't think, he can post links yet


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 6, 2011)

A new one from me  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/screenshotfs.png/
Wallpaper is my creation with gimp


----------



## alie (Nov 7, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> A new one from me  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/screenshotfs.png/
> Wallpaper is my creation with gimp



Looks great, please share your configurations


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeap. Of course 
I use xfce4.8 with xpad, orange, cairo-clock and conky
Cairo-clock theme found here
Conky config is here
Font is Monofur and located here
Icon theme is Cartoon Redux
Gtk2 theme located here
Xfwm4 theme
Finally I upload wallpaper here


----------



## Dru (Nov 8, 2011)

sk8harddiefast, I had sent you the message asking if that was Conky, but I should have just asked if you were using any external scripts. I almost swear last time I had Conky working, and my Nvidia card temp/info displaying, by manually enabling the Nvidia support, and the weather was working without a script also. But that's been some years back, and Ive slept since then.

Here is my current desktop, still need to add some fonts to the system, and finish my Conky layout, but I had to hop back over to Windows this week, to get some 3D work done, for some whiners, so I haven't had much time lately.

Clicky for a big view.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 8, 2011)

Dru said:
			
		

> sk8harddiefast, I had sent you the message asking if that was Conky, but I should have just asked if you were using any external scripts. I almost swear last time I had Conky working, and my Nvidia card temp/info displaying, by manually enabling the Nvidia support, and the weather was working without a script also. But that's been some years back, and Ive slept since then.
> 
> Here is my current desktop, still need to add some fonts to the system, and finish my Conky layout, but I had to hop back over to Windows this week, to get some 3D work done, for some whiners, so I haven't had much time lately.
> 
> Clicky for a big view.



Nice wallpaper. Where did you get it?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 8, 2011)

Stupid ImageShack. I can't see any image hosted there without passing through a proxy.

I've seen that city somewhere. Blade Runner?



			
				Dru said:
			
		

> I had to hop back over to Windows this week


I noticed there was something wrong in the screenshot. :e


----------



## alie (Nov 8, 2011)

Dru said:
			
		

> sk8harddiefast, I had sent you the message asking if that was Conky, but I should have just asked if you were using any external scripts. I almost swear last time I had Conky working, and my Nvidia card temp/info displaying, by manually enabling the Nvidia support, and the weather was working without a script also. But that's been some years back, and Ive slept since then.
> 
> Here is my current desktop, still need to add some fonts to the system, and finish my Conky layout, but I had to hop back over to Windows this week, to get some 3D work done, for some whiners, so I haven't had much time lately.
> 
> Clicky for a big view.



I can't open ur full image, it redirects to http://imageshack.us/img/blocked_login.jpg


----------



## Beastie (Nov 8, 2011)

alie, see my post right above. Search for "web proxy" and use one to access the image.


----------



## Dru (Nov 8, 2011)

graudeejs, the wallpaper is found here: Clicky

I have no clue whats its off, or related to, if anything, had came across it just using a Google image search for "dual monitor wallpaper" using my desktop res. as the image search size specifications. Sometimes that's a bit easier than visiting 25 or individual websites, and flipping through all their junk.

lol, Beastie.  If only I could get 3DS Max to run on FreeBSD, I would be rid of that mess. Gotta learn Blender.

Speaking of Windows...dual monitor/head support sure is crappy, compared to FreeBSD. One of the many things I missed.

ImageShack does suck, sorry about that. I'll try to find a better host, I had noticed some of my old screenshots were missing, and then realized my old big picture site is gone. Its slightly tough to find a decent free image host, for large stuff.

Added a little x11-wm/transset-df sweetness to my Conky, will post some more once I get this system better sorted.


----------



## tyr_5B (Nov 10, 2011)

Window manager is x11-wm/matwm2. Seems pretty much unheard of, found it looking through the ports tree. Seems very nice though, really simple but lots of nice features. The menu is x11-wm/ratmen (matwm2 doesn't have it's own menu). Taskbar/panel x11/tint, although it's typically hidden.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Nov 11, 2011)

Impressive tyr_5B.

Current Screen. Using Xmonad at the moment.

Clean





Busy


----------



## Dru (Nov 16, 2011)

Getting everything close to sorted. Its really nice there is a port of graphics/blender, but I'm seriously hating the switch from Max, which I am fairly proficient in.

Don't have my GTK2 icons done yet, is just the Gnome set for a fill in.

Hopefully the image is viewable this time, if you visit the site I linked the thumbnail from, you can clicky, and make it bigger, or copy image location from bayimg, then view.




Direct clicky


----------



## freethread (Nov 16, 2011)

Dru said:
			
		

> Getting everything close to sorted. Its really nice there is a port of graphics/blender, but I'm seriously hating the switch from Max, which I am fairly proficient in.



Max doesn't works in a VM (virtualbox or similar)?


----------



## bbzz (Nov 17, 2011)

@Daisuke_Aramaki 

What font are you using?
Also, got bored with scrotwm ?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 20, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/f/85/screenshot112011034915.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/screenshot112011040609.png/


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 20, 2011)

I like the nimbus theme, it is a shame it is gonna be killed off by the Gnome 3 virus 

Enjoy it whilst you can!


----------



## woomia (Nov 23, 2011)

"Gnome 3 virus" that's pretty funny (and apt).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2011)

My rack becomes better and more powerfull 
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAWs/7lZy-K9rcmw/s800/IMG_20111213_133832.jpg
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAW4/a4PWbCa3Jzo/s800/IMG_20111213_133842.jpg
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAXI/2_ZsgYUajVE/s800/IMG_20111213_133850.jpg
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAXA/AH2Kc2mAf3I/s800/IMG_20111213_133858.jpg


----------



## dh (Dec 14, 2011)

Wrong thread? This is screenshots not hardware photos.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok. Then is screenshots of hardware photos  They run BSD man  This is the continue of the previous photos on the same section of forum.


----------



## cra1g321 (Dec 23, 2011)

coyote_sprit said:
			
		

> My Openbox, I'm still working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice openbox desktop, can I get a link to the wallpaper?

Thanks


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 23, 2011)

This is the same just no in red color


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 29, 2011)

It's been a while. My last one this year.

Clean





Busy


----------



## bbzz (Dec 30, 2011)

@Daisuke

What font are you using in there?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 30, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> @Daisuke
> 
> What font are you using in there?



That would be Envy Code R, size 8.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks.
Is that one in FreeBSD ports?
How does your urxvt font configuration look like if you don't mind please. 
I've been looking for a terminus font replacement.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 2, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> Is that one in FreeBSD ports?
> How does your urxvt font configuration look like if you don't mind please.
> I've been looking for a terminus font replacement.



Envy Code R is not in ports. However, it is a free font. You can get it here

DPI, hinting settings are defined in my .Xdefaults in the following way.


```
Xft.dpi: 96
Xft.antialias: true
Xft.hinting: true
Xft.hintstyle: hintfull
Xft.rgba: rgb
```

Cairo, freetype2 and libXft are all default builds, devoid of any patches for hinting, lcd etc.

Envy Code R looks good only with full hinting on my machine. Play around with the settings. 

If you want the so called "smooth" fonts, globally, you can rebuild the aforementioned packages with multiple patches.

Hope that helps.


----------



## j4r3ck (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm using fvwm2 and FreeBSD 8.2. Just minimalistic desktop: no disturbing elements, only wallpaper and gkrellm.


----------



## alie (Jan 5, 2012)

j4r3ck said:
			
		

> I'm using fvwm2 and FreeBSD 8.2. Just minimalistic desktop: no disturbing elements, only wallpaper and gkrellm.



Your thumbnail is not click-able


----------



## bbzz (Jan 5, 2012)

Tried something new, it's still simple.


----------



## j4r3ck (Jan 5, 2012)

alie said:
			
		

> Your thumbnail is not click-able



Oh, sorry, probably I screwed up it when I pasting the image.
Here's full-size screenshot


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 5, 2012)

j4r3ck said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, probably I screwed up it when I pasting the image.



Nice one. What is your terminal font?


----------



## alie (Jan 6, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Tried something new, it's still simple.



May I know your recipes?


----------



## bbzz (Jan 6, 2012)

alie said:
			
		

> May I know your recipes?



Sure; everything is on screenshot 

WM is x11-wm/enlightenment

Theme is on http://e17-stuff.org/content/show.php/A-Revolution?content=110281

Theme contains wallpaper as well. Easy to install.


----------



## Dru (Jan 6, 2012)

Slightly old, but only recently have I found a decent host for huge desktop shots. (Or atleast they appear to be decent so far.)

Damn I sure love x11-wm/openbox. Not only does it work well, but by being able to right click anywhere, and get my menu, it saves mouse movements back and forth to a taskbar/application menu. Have been in motorcycle wrecks over the years, etc, and my right arm/hand just hurts a lot of the time anymore.

You can also set up x11-wm/transset-df with x11-wm/openbox to be able to ctrl+scroll the titlebar and set the transparency on windows individually. In 3Ds Max, sometimes a person will set an image on a plane, and use the line tool to trace it. I can just open an image in graphics/mirage and drop it behind my emulators/virtualbox-ose window with a slight transparency, and trace it that way. Saves time, and I can flip through images easier, rather than setting up multiple planes, or going back into the material editor each time.

Put together a tiny script, and inserted it in my .config/autostart.sh to overclock my Nvidia card. Normally runs at 500/800, am running at 601/1001. Temps and info shown in sysutils/conky. Without the script, the overclock isn't persistent across reboots.

Recently went in and redone my /etc/X11/xorg.conf, x11/nvidia-xconfig had originally set up my monitors for 1080P, and I was having to overscan to get a fill. Set the modeline, and a few other things, getting dot to dot now.

Random, but if youre buying a LCD TV for PC use, make sure it supports 4:4:4 Chroma. Am loving my new dual 40"s, but I'm not bragging, and I rarely spend cash on myself, was my Christmas present to me.

But most of all, I love FreeBSD! It just works so well, and after how smooth the recent updates/upgrades to 9.0-RELEASE went, am very pleased. Posted awhile back about upgrading, and thought I might not bother, but I think it was the jump from 7.2-8.0 which gave me a little trouble last time.

Clicky for large.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 6, 2012)

Dru said:
			
		

> But most of all, I love FreeBSD! It just works so well, and after how smooth the recent updates/upgrades to 9.0-RELEASE went, am very pleased. Posted awhile back about upgrading, and thought I might not bother, but I think it was the jump from 7.2-8.0 which gave me a little trouble last time.



Nice shot Dru. Upgrades worked out flawlessly in my case as well. Things work absolutely fine here as well.


----------



## cra1g321 (Jan 6, 2012)

Dru said:
			
		

> Clicky for large.



Nice desktop, looks like a very productive desktop (unlike mine  )

Think I might give freeBSD another try this weekend, now that the 9.0 is out.


----------



## Dru (Jan 7, 2012)

Daisuke, thank you. I have always admired your screenshots, every since back when I joined. Glad your upgrades went well also.

cra1g321, thank you too. Somedays I wonder about the productivity, though.


----------



## j4r3ck (Jan 7, 2012)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Nice one. What is your terminal font?



The terminal font is "Clean".


----------



## aragon (Jan 8, 2012)

Dru said:
			
		

> Not only does it work well, but by being able to right click anywhere, and get my menu, it saves mouse movements back and forth to a taskbar/application menu.


x11/dmenu is a great companion to Openbox. 

I recommend the Xft patch for it.  Hopefully it'll be a simple build option in FreeBSD soon...


----------



## rstrcogburn (Jan 9, 2012)

After some absence I'm back taking my FreeBSD medicine on this new HPiece XD
FreeBSD is great on these corporate HP nc6400 laptops.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 9, 2012)

rstrcogburn said:
			
		

> After some absence I'm back taking my FreeBSD medicine on this new HPiece XD
> FreeBSD is great on these corporate HP nc6400 laptops.



Hey, nice to see you here man. I have to thank FreeBSD for my new job, starting this March.


----------



## rstrcogburn (Jan 10, 2012)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Hey, nice to see you here man. I have to thank FreeBSD for my new job, starting this March.



Congrats on your new job PK.  Have you recovered from that appendicitis yet?  Nice batman screenie BTW.  Yeah, I'm a little wet behind the ears around the FBSD FreeBSD forums.  I was using FBSD FreeBSD exclusively until December of 2010 then switched to Debian with a job.  LOL, funny how that works.  Besides you and Vermaden, I don't know anyone else around here so, thanks for the shoutout.  Peace.:h


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't posted a screenie for quite some time:-

http://devio.us/~kpedersen/bunix/mdm.png

Basically it is a modified Motif Window Manager which displays it's minimized windows in a bar (which only shows when the mouse is over so doesnt get in the way of tmux etc...) rather than the icon boxes which don't look so good because the icons never fit these days.
An xterm is used as the desktop background rather than a picture 

This thing also comes with a login manager so it pretty much emulates logging into a raw tty except it is actually running inside X.

Anyone can try it out here: `svn export [url=svn://public.sanguinelabs.co.uk/mdm]svn://public.sanguinelabs.co.uk/mdm[/url]`

I really want to update the window manager part of it to use a lite version of metacity but is going to be a massive job reducing the dependencies metacity has on... everything.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 11, 2012)

@rstrcogburn
Thanks mate. Yes, I feel much better now. You will get to know people around here eventually. So just hang around. Nice Bebop avatar.

@kpedersen

Awesome coincidence! I was talking to my colleague about raii just this afternoon. Nice one by the way. I will give mdm a test run.


----------



## SNK (Jan 11, 2012)

Saint0fCloud said:
			
		

> awesome-wm



Could you share some of your configuration? It looks great.

Here I could only get similar widgets working using Vicious, not using bashets.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2012)

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5643/screenshot011712174432.png


----------



## bbzz (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 17, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5643/screenshot011712174432.png



May you please post your Conky setup? Also, how were you able to get hardware temps working? Haven't been able to find much info on it. Nice SS though!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2012)

My .conkyrc
Extract .scripts folder into /home/user folder


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 17, 2012)

Using Solarized Palette for a while. Fluxbox.





Theme and other details available on my blog.


----------



## woomia (Jan 18, 2012)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> I haven't posted a screenie for quite some time:-
> 
> http://devio.us/~kpedersen/bunix/mdm.png
> 
> ...



Thats pretty awesome.


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 18, 2012)

woomia said:
			
		

> Thats pretty awesome.



Cheers 

Whilst working on OpenCDE I kinda got used to the command line for *everything*.

The same look can kinda be achieved with a tiling WM but then it is pretty useless for developing GUI applications. At least MWM adheres to (and pioneered) most of the unix desktop WM standards.


----------



## woomia (Jan 18, 2012)

I got it running on Ubuntu. I don't understand all that is going on but it works OK>


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 18, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> My .conkyrc
> Extract .scripts folder into /home/user folder



Thank you very much, you've made my conky even better! Will post a screenshot when I got everything just perfect.


----------



## woomia (Jan 19, 2012)

If you want use anything but Mwm I'd go with Sawfish or OpenBox. Both are well maintained.


----------



## woomia (Jan 19, 2012)

One question, is there a way to not have an xterm running as the background at startup? Say if I wanted a picture instead?


----------



## Beastie (Jan 19, 2012)

woomia said:
			
		

> One question, is there a way to not have an xterm running as the background at startup? Say if I wanted a picture instead?


Are you still talking about OpenCDE or something else?

The Xorg port includes *xsetroot* which can set plain colors and images. Surely there are other applications.

But this has nothing to do with Xterm running in the "background". If Xterm is running every time you're starting X, then you must have included it in ~/.xinitrc or similar, or you're not using any configuration file and X is falling back to its default which runs TWM, Xclock and Xterm IIRC.


----------



## woomia (Jan 19, 2012)

I was talking about Mdm. A little off topic ;-)


----------



## yoxter (Jan 19, 2012)

My first time on freebsd FreeBSD.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 19, 2012)

@yoxter where you found this wallpaper?
Also... jdownloader?

```
ember /usr/ports $ make search name=jdownloader
```
return me nothing. Your lights please


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 19, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> return me nothing. Your lights please



Correct me if I am wrong, if Jdownloader is a standard Java app, shouldn't it work on FreeBSD if you have java installed on your machine? I personally have never used it, but I am just curious.


----------



## yoxter (Jan 19, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> @yoxter where you found this wallpaper?
> Also... jdownloader?
> 
> ```
> ...



the wallpaper http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/8472/9903e2ff45a4f1e438af98d.png

to run jdownloader just install openjdk and run java -jar JDownloader.jar


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 19, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> @yoxter where you found this wallpaper?
> Also... jdownloader?
> 
> ```
> ...



I'm not sure, but I believe I saw this wallpaper on 4chan on w/


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 19, 2012)

@sk8harddiefast

One more thing. In case of images, if you are lucky, you might find a hit on tineye. It is a revers image search engine. Look at the results below for possible links for the picture on yoxter's desktop.

http://www.tineye.com/search/6eb59b7414fad155eef461e75fe9fbd6fd7b394f/


----------



## bbzz (Jan 28, 2012)

clean





fake work


----------



## woomia (Jan 31, 2012)

New OpenCDE build with new background and temporary icons:






[/url]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 1, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/f/834/screenshot020112165804.png/


----------



## vinkler (Feb 1, 2012)

In my, without changes to ...
Classic OpenBox.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 1, 2012)

How you made your progressbar on conky?


----------



## vinkler (Feb 2, 2012)

Install conky+lua:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=90146&postcount=3
use my file attachment


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 2, 2012)

Many thanks! I always had problem with conky and lua and was not working! Now is working!


----------



## aragon (Feb 3, 2012)

vinkler said:
			
		

> In my, without changes to ...
> Classic OpenBox.


I'm curious to know what hardware status app is running horizontally at the bottom of your screen?

And what are those quotes below it?


----------



## bbzz (Feb 3, 2012)

You mean cpu, ram, etc?
It's conky. It appears he is running two instances.


----------



## estrabd (Feb 4, 2012)

*9.0 Release on Dell Poweredge 1750*

Here you go, about as much of a screen shot as you'll get from me. :stud


----------



## purgatori (Feb 11, 2012)

From Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.


----------



## yoxter (Feb 21, 2012)

*M*y new desktop with KDE:

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-pFmdp3Rb8fk/T0QJdeTAYCI/AAAAAAAAAWw/ejv7xY2ZpNk/s800/2.png


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 22, 2012)

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-p...pNk/s800/2.png
Wallpaper please


----------



## yoxter (Feb 23, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-p...pNk/s800/2.png
> Wallpaper please



http://www.mmodomination.com/Anime/SoulEater2.jpg


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 24, 2012)

Your first thanks


----------



## whoracle (Feb 27, 2012)

vinkler said:
			
		

> In my, without changes to ...
> Classic OpenBox.



Could you please tell me how to get a desktop like yours from scratch ?


----------



## ChalkBored (Feb 28, 2012)

whoracle said:
			
		

> Could you please tell me how to get a desktop like yours from scratch ?


It's not my desktop so I can't give you the config files or anything, but this should get you started, at least.

The WM is x11-wm/openbox
The taskbar at the bottom-center is x11/tint
The quicklaunch bar to the left is most likely x11/wbar
Just above that, and also to the right (including the clock) is sysutils/conky

Openbox doesn't set the background for you, so you'll have to set it using something like sysutils/nitrogen

You'll probably want to use x11-wm/obconf to configure Openbox.
And x11-wm/obmenu for editing the menus.

The wiki at http://openbox.org does a decent job of describing how to set it up.


Conky has a wiki at http://wiki.conky.be/index.php
But the best way to start that is to find a config file for something you like and modify it to your tastes. Google is your friend there. There are plenty of forums with "show your conky config" threads. There's probably one here,too.


----------



## whoracle (Feb 29, 2012)

@ChalkBored thank you for the answer.

The quicklaunch interested me most, didn't know it's name.

I will make a fresh install and install openbox.


----------



## bbzz (Mar 1, 2012)

:stud


----------



## YouriBSD (Mar 15, 2012)

http://ybeastie.deviantart.com/#/d4su910

FreeBSD and XMonad. been working on it for a long time 

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/074/4/b/freebsd___xmonad_by_ybeastie-d4su910.png


----------



## fonz (Mar 16, 2012)

YouriBSD said:
			
		

> http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/074/4/b/freebsd___xmonad_by_ybeastie-d4su910.png


Obvious question: what city is that?

Fonz


----------



## Felasife (Mar 16, 2012)

*FreeBSD 9.0 + Kde4.7.4*
Pencere tema: Oxygen
Plasma tema: nowardev
Ä°kon setleri: Reflektions | kAwOken | oxyTablets
Fare tema: LCD Colors (Toxic)
Fontlar: Jura | Plaster | Eater | google.com/webfonts
Duvar resmi: Ford Mustang RTR X

TÃ¼rkiyeden sevgiler. 
(I do not know English  )


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2012)

> (I do not know English  )



Sorry, but if you do not know English you cannot post here. We only allow posts in English.


----------



## Felasife (Mar 16, 2012)

No problem, Ok.


----------



## whoracle (Mar 19, 2012)

My new Openbox desktop, without wallpaper:

http://i.imgur.com/4O1ve.png


----------



## lme@ (Mar 22, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Sorry, but if you do not know English you cannot post here. We only allow posts in English.



But we still approve your fancy screenshots!


----------



## athos (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all!

Been using spectrwm... (in my heart it will forever be scrotwm )

Having fun

http://ompldr.org/vZDRnZg

Showing my ncmpcpp XD

http://ompldr.org/vZDRnZQ

Hope you like it... ^^


----------



## bbzz (Mar 24, 2012)

^ On a side note, new spectrwm adds more empty space on its status bar, which wasn't the case with scrotwm. Same configuration file, so I don't know what's up. Anyway, I like my new wallpaper, for the time being.


----------



## purgatori (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Zare (May 22, 2012)

Windowmaker with compositing + NeXTstep GTK2 theme


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 6, 2012)

Xfce4.10 and my New car 
http://imageshack.us/f/845/xaxay.png/
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6518/tataxj.png


----------



## bbzz (Jun 6, 2012)

That looks quite nice! Especially car, gratz. 
Could you share icons and the rest of setup, I might give it a try.

p.s. get a shave.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 6, 2012)

> p.s. get a shave.


xaxaxaxa 
Faenza Icons
Atolm theme includes xfwm4
My conky setup
Scripts (Some of them, need nvidia-settings from ports)


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 6, 2012)

Sexy icons


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jun 6, 2012)

Posting a shot after ages. Long story short, went crazy, got diagnosed with Schizophrenia.

Clean





Busyish


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 9, 2012)

I usually use Fluxbox but after trying out yakuake for the first time may start using KDE on my laptop.

Harvester of Eyes


----------



## YouriBSD (Jun 12, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Xfce4.10 and my New car
> http://imageshack.us/f/845/xaxay.png/
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6518/tataxj.png



This looks good! Can I have that FreeBSD icon, please?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 12, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img213/314/fbsd.png


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 12, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img213/314/fbsd.png



My baby


----------



## YouriBSD (Jun 12, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img213/314/fbsd.png





			
				graudeejs said:
			
		

> My baby



Thanks a lot, it's perfect


----------



## AASoft (Jun 12, 2012)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

>


What font is that?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 13, 2012)

I think that is part of artwiz fonts. Install artwiz-aleczapka and artwiz-fonts from ports.
Artwiz fonts preview


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jun 13, 2012)

AASoft said:
			
		

> What font is that?


That should be Montecarlo. You could install it from ports, I believe.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jun 14, 2012)

VT 220 inspired. OpenBSD 5.1+ScrotWM

One





Two


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 14, 2012)

@Daisuke_Aramaki,

That looks cool.

What font are using in the terminal? I notice it has very small lines going through it giving quite a cool nostalgic effect.

Edit:
I think I found it at: http://sensi.org/~svo/glasstty/
Very nifty, unfortunately it doesnt look nearly as cool on Windows :/


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jun 15, 2012)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> @Daisuke_Aramaki,
> 
> That looks cool.
> 
> ...



Sorry about that. Yes, it is Glass TTY VT220 font. What size did you try? I think in the website it was written that 15 is probably good on Windows, whereas 20 is the optimum on MacOs and Linux. Did you fiddle around with the settings?

Thanks mate.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 26, 2012)

A screenshot of my laptop using hackedbox.

I decided I like fluxbox best after all.


----------



## YouriBSD (Jul 8, 2012)

Everyday use computer. WM is CTWM, apps are Nautilus, Dclock, Steam(wine), Conky, URxvt. FreeBSD logo made by graudeejs on this forum.


----------



## purgatori (Jul 15, 2012)

Workstation, running PCBSD 9.0, with Ratpoison as the window-manager:






Laptop, running Ubuntu 12.04, with Unity as the desktop manager:






Same setup (on Workstation), mostly; different wallpaper, browser (Conkeror) and GTK theme:






... though after seeing that NexStep GTK theme above, I think I might be switching again


----------



## roddierod (Jul 16, 2012)

John Zorn...nice!

What terminal are you using? I tried rxvt, both normal and dev and urxvt and I can get the transparency to work, at least with i3, the terminal starts for me, then crashes after about 5 seconds. No core or messages.


----------



## purgatori (Jul 17, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> John Zorn...nice!
> 
> What terminal are you using? I tried rxvt, both normal and dev and urxvt and I can get the transparency to work, at least with i3, the terminal starts for me, then crashes after about 5 seconds. No core or messages.





I'm actually using unicode-rxvt myself, and I haven't had it crash on me... ever, really :-S What settings are you using in your .Xdefaults?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm using eterm for a transparent console. It has native transparency, the ability to use a custom image as a background, and hide scrollbar through the taskbar.







http://i50.tinypic.com/11jvs5f.jpg


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jul 17, 2012)

@Trihexagonal

Could you please post a thumbnail?

Anyway, something from my end.

Shot 1





Shot 2


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 17, 2012)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> @Trihexagonal
> 
> Could you please post a thumbnail?



The bottom link in my post will take you to a full-sized screenshot and should serve the same purpose.

Here's a link to the background I'm using. I made it with a fractal program when I was using Windows, you're welcome to use it if you like. You just need to stretch it to fit.

The fluxbox theme is a custom too.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 17, 2012)

purgatori said:
			
		

> I'm actually using unicode-rxvt myself, and I haven't had it crash on me... ever, really :-S What settings are you using in your .Xdefaults?





```
*background:            #002b36
*foreground:            #839496
*fading:                40
*fadeColor:             #073642
*cursorColor:           #657b83
*pointerColorBackground:#fdf6e3
*pointerColorForeground:#002b36
Xcursor.theme: chameleon-darkskyblue-large

Xft.hinting:            1
Xft.hintstyle:          hintfull
Xft.antialias:          1
Xft.rgba:               rgb

Rxvt*termName: rxvt
Rxvt*color0:      #000000
Rxvt*color1:      #A80000
Rxvt*color2:      #00A800
Rxvt*color3:      #A85400
Rxvt*color4:      #5555AA
Rxvt*color5:      #A800A8
Rxvt*color6:      #00A8A8
Rxvt*color7:      #FFFFFF
Rxvt*color8:      #545054
Rxvt*color9:      #F85450
Rxvt*color10:     #50FC50
Rxvt*color11:     #F2FC50
Rxvt*color12:     #5054F8
Rxvt*color13:     #F854F8
Rxvt*color14:     #50FCF8
Rxvt*color15:     #F8FCF8
Rxvt*urgentOnBell:  true
Rxvt*visualBell:    true
Rxvt*fading:           50
Rxvt*scrollBar_right:	false
Rxvt*scrollBar:	false
Rxvt*borderLess:	true
!Rxvt*inheritPixmap:	true

!Rxvt.depth: 32
!Rxvt.background: rgba:1111/1111/1111/dddd

Rxvt*geometry:		84x24
!Rxvt*tint:		white
Rxvt*background:  #000000
Rxvt*foreground:  #A8A8A8


## xterm config
xterm*termName: xterm
xterm*background: #000000
xterm*foreground: #A8A8A8
```

Here it is...but I just tried eterm and it too crashes after 2 or 3 seconds.


----------



## bbzz (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't give up scrotwm and dzen.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 17, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> ...but I just tried eterm and it too crashes after 2 or 3 seconds.



I've been using eterm continuously for the past month or so, with at least 2 terminals open at all times, and it hasn't crashed once.


----------



## purgatori (Jul 18, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> ```
> *background:            #002b36
> *foreground:            #839496
> *fading:                40
> ...



Hmmm.... the correct commands to enable and control transparency are:


```
URxvt*transparent:true
URxvt*shading:30
```

... but since eterm is also crashing, it doesn't seem like your .Xdefaults could be the source of the problem. Have you tried rxvt-unicode, and running them under different window managers?


----------



## YouriBSD (Jul 18, 2012)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> @Trihexagonal
> 
> Could you please post a thumbnail?
> 
> ...




Nice, this looks very good as usual. Could you share this batman ascii code ?


----------



## roddierod (Jul 18, 2012)

purgatori said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... the correct commands to enable and control transparency are:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



My problem seems to have something to do with tiling WMs. As all the terminals work in OpenBox, but I get the crash with i3 and awesome.


----------



## purgatori (Jul 18, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> My problem seems to have something to do with tiling WMs. As all the terminals work in OpenBox, but I get the crash with i3 and awesome.



In that case, I think it's something to do with the way that the WMs in question are resizing the terminals. Try the aforementioned rxvt-unicode (which, apparently, features more sophisticated resizing than rxvt) and see if that helps.

===========


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2012)

athos said:
			
		

> I'm using OpenBSD 5.1


You do realize this is a FreeBSD forum?


----------



## athos (Jul 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You do realize this is a FreeBSD forum?



Hello SirDice,

Yes, I do realize...

Is it forbidden to upload OpenBSD Screenshots here?
If so, my apologies...and I'll delete my post.

Usually there is no problem with uploading a screenshot of one OS in another OS forum, so I thought I could upload it here.

PS: Anyways, I just deleted, it, I don't want to cause any trouble, all that OpenBSD art doesn't fit here.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't really mind but it is a thread about "FreeBSD screenshots" on a FreeBSD forum.


----------



## YouriBSD (Jul 28, 2012)

i3 and FreeBSD-9

http://paste.xinu.at/Sd8tJ/

Mcwm.


----------



## purgatori (Jul 30, 2012)

^ I love the MCWM one.


----------



## purgatori (Aug 7, 2012)

FVWM-Crystal:






Stumpwm:


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 8, 2012)

@purgatori, the first one is fvwm-crystal


----------



## purgatori (Aug 8, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> @purgatori, the first one is fvwm-crystal



I didn't think that the distinction was really significant, but I made the correction.


----------



## YouriBSD (Aug 27, 2012)

mcwm full of patches I made


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 31, 2012)

smallbang

FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE with fluxbox.


----------



## purgatori (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 18, 2012)

fullsize image

You have the right to remain silent.


----------



## nickednamed (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is my current setup. It's nothing special but I thought I'd join in 

FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE + Spectrwm 2.0.2 + Conky - Showing vim [editing .spectrwm.conf], ncmpcpp, top and vifm on 1024x768 monitor.






Or the URL if you prefer: http://imageshack.us/a/img40/8347/201209182258491024x768s.png

Enjoy!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 22, 2012)

Kung_Fu_Theatre

A fresh build of FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 with fluxbox, Eterm, gkrellm2 and vlc on my PC. The other shots are of my laptop.


----------



## taz (Oct 8, 2012)

FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE,openbox,wbar,titn2,urxvt.


----------



## alie (Oct 9, 2012)

taz said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE,openbox,wbar,titn2,urxvt.



Looks nice but the wallpaper looks scaled un-proportional.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Oct 9, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> *snip
> 
> A fresh build of FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 with fluxbox, Eterm, gkrellm2 and vlc on my PC. The other shots are of my laptop.



Wallpapaer asap! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 10, 2012)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Wallpapaer asap! Thanks in advance.



Here you go. It originally came from bestfreewallpapers.net but I didn't see it right away so I uploaded it for you:

The_Serenity_of_Buddha

They have a lot of really nice wallpapers, including some classy FreeBSD themed ones.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is one of the FreeBSD wallpapers available at bestfreewallpapers.net. FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASEp3 showing fluxbox, gkrellm2, xfe, Eterm, and vlc.

Fullsized_image


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Oct 10, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> Here you go. It originally came from bestfreewallpapers.net but I didn't see it right away so I uploaded it for you:
> 
> The_Serenity_of_Buddha
> 
> They have a lot of really nice wallpapers, including some classy FreeBSD themed ones.



Thanks Trihexagonal. Much appreciated.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 11, 2012)

My first screenshot after vacations 
http://imageshack.us/a/img17/5661/98226500.png


----------



## ruthr (Oct 14, 2012)

FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT r241361 : amd64


----------



## bbzz (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## cra1g321 (Oct 15, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

>



Very cool looking desktop, nice work :beer


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 24, 2012)

Fun with ASCII featuring: 

/astro/weatherspect, /games/asciiquarium, and /games/cowsay on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASEp3, with fluxbox, Eterm, xfe, and gkrellm.

Fullsized_image


----------



## athos (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow @trihexagonal... awesome scrot!!!

Could you share the wallpaper, please??

@bzz: Awesome .Xresources those colors are great.

@sk8harddiefast: Great setup, I like that icons at the top, but just "too much bloat" for me


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 25, 2012)

athos said:
			
		

> Wow @trihexagonal... awesome scrot!!!
> 
> Could you share the wallpaper, please??



Enjoy.

Digital_Perspective

That weatherspect program is pretty cool. The overall scene is supposed to change with the weather outside if it rains, snows, etc. Beastie was done with cowsay and there are a lot of other figures too.


----------



## athos (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you Trihexagonal 

This will be a nice change after using "xsetroot -mod 16 16 -bg black -fg (insert hexadecimal color here)" 

(It's the same, but in 3D!!!)


----------



## purgatori (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 30, 2012)

Inside my laptop running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3, fluxbox. Eterm, xfe, and gkrellm.

Fullsized_image

I turned this into a FreeBSD wallpaper, feel free to use it if you like:

FreeBSDigital


----------



## athos (Oct 31, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> I turned this into a FreeBSD wallpaper, feel free to use it if you like:
> 
> FreeBSDigital



Many thanks for the wallpaper!!


----------



## miggir (Nov 2, 2012)

An attempt to give my desktop a Deus Ex game style with Openbox and urxvt, which i'll try again harder in a future. Bottom console window is always kept under any other and shell prompt changes accordingly to the IP of the computer.









And later using games/xdesktopwaves for rain effect. Not heard, audio/mpg321 looping through stormy rain sound, with script to start/stop it all.


----------



## alie (Nov 2, 2012)

My new KDE desktop compiling www/hiawatha on BeagleBone thru SSH.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 2, 2012)

miggir said:
			
		

> An attempt to give my desktop a Deus Ex game style with Openbox and urxvt, which i'll try again harder in a future. Bottom console window is always kept under any other and shell prompt changes accordingly to the IP of the computer.



Deus-Ex - my favorite game.
I think you can reassemble Deus-Ex UI in Enlightenment.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 2, 2012)

@alie

Awesome daemon 
Please share daemon svg source


----------



## Markand (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's mine :






Apps : conky, wbar, pcmanfm, urxvt, mirage and bsdinfo as the terminal application.


----------



## purgatori (Nov 10, 2012)

Stumpwm, Conkeror, Urxvt, Emacs, Emacs-w3m, PCBSD, and a wallpaper from _Dead Island: Riptide_.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 26, 2012)

FreeBSD-RELEASE-p3 with fluxbox, xfe, gkrellm2, Eterm, and xmms.

Fullsized_image


----------



## htutt (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is mine.





FreeBSD 9.1-RC3: playing Music with audio/moc, updated ports by ports-mgmt/portsnap.

Proud to be one of FreeBSD Users! ï¿½e


----------



## Disturbo (Nov 29, 2012)

pekwm


----------



## Disturbo (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I like the gold better.


Spoiler


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 29, 2012)

This is mine. A simple clean xfce4 desktop witch conky, cairo clock, cheser icon theme and wow gtk theme
Also I use comfortaa font. Download
http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/9346/screenshot113012014529.png


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 9, 2012)

This is a new one. Maybe my best conky config and a very nice theme!
http://oi50.tinypic.com/3447deb.jpg


----------



## bart (Dec 10, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> This is a new one. Maybe my best conky config and a very nice theme!
> http://oi50.tinypic.com/3447deb.jpg



Very nice, what's your WM and conky's config ?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 10, 2012)

I use xfce4.
Theme Download
You will need a little hack. Because panel image is very small and will look bad with "panel row size" over 20 (This is an option of panel settings on xfce4), on panel folder into gtk theme make panel-bg18-9b.png bigger.
My conky config
Conky's fonts Download:
http://www.dafont.com/pizzadude-bullets.font
http://www.dafont.com/style-bats.font
http://www.dafont.com/weather.font
Conky scripts Download


----------



## bbzz (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I think I dig dark solarized again, great scheme. Light background seems to work well on my AsusEEE, but too bright otherwise.


----------



## nrgmilk (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm using default gnome desktop environment 
I desire USB2.0 support for VirtualBox OSE.


----------



## dh (Dec 29, 2012)

Long time no screenshot. I converted from openbox to i3 about a month ago. Here's the result:





Running i3 4.3 (not from ports), using i3bar and my own script for generating items for it, dmenu for executing commands, cmus music player, xterms. Dual monitor setup, most of the action happens in right side, I use left side mostly for movies or as a programming reference/"sticky" screen.
FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 30, 2012)

DWM Desktop :e


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## graudeejs (Dec 31, 2012)

sk8harddiefast, how do you get nvidia temperature in your conky config?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 31, 2012)

With this shell script.

```
nvidia-settings -q gpucoretemp |grep '):' | cut -d ' ' -f 6,6 | sed -e 's/.\{1\}$//'
```
You must also install nvidia-settings from ports.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## redw0lfx (Dec 31, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

>



This wallpaper tripped me out for a bit as I scrolled past it.  Looked like the image was auto-enlarging. Do you happen to have the url of it?


----------



## fonz (Dec 31, 2012)

redw0lfx said:
			
		

> This wallpaper tripped me out for a bit as I scrolled past it.  Looked like the image was auto-enlarging.


Same here. I don't know whether it looks as good in reality as it does in that screenshot, but that was one mean desktop background. Maybe the effect was exacerbated because I'm on a netbook (small screen), but for a second there I honestly thought Opera was tripping on me.

Fonz


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 1, 2013)

I found the wallpaper here:
http://www.knowledgehi.com/Sciences...s_1920x1200_wallpaper_9087/download_2560x1600


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 1, 2013)

I remember the strange scroll effect also happened with screenshots of Solaris 11.

edit: ...Just noticed that the background is 99% identical to Solaris 11. Now we know where Oracle stole it from 

http://toastytech.com/guis/sol11desktop.png


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 2, 2013)

Is Solaris wallpaper. I always loved Solaris colors and defaults wallpapers
http://nexenta.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/di-elliptical-blue.png
http://nexenta.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/di-scurve-blue.png


----------



## fonz (Jan 2, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I found the wallpaper here:
> http://www.knowledgehi.com/Sciences...s_1920x1200_wallpaper_9087/download_2560x1600


For what it's worth: I think it also looks pretty cool in graphics/xv's _symmetrical mirrored_ root mode.

Fonz


----------



## bufo333 (Jan 13, 2013)

*9.1 openbox, cmus,conky.irssi,pypanel*

Here is my current setup


----------



## Disturbo (Jan 14, 2013)

*FBSD-9-RELEASE - pekwm*

Trying to get RAM usage as low as possible while still running a usable GUI.


Spoiler








There must be more things I can do to lower RAM use?


----------



## SNK (Jan 15, 2013)

Why would you want to minimize RAM usage?


----------



## athos (Jan 15, 2013)

Disturbo said:
			
		

> There must be more things I can do to lower RAM use?



I think that there are little things left to do, but for instance, you can try to stop using python and get a C based file manager, like vifm, for instance. You could also stop using htop and get the real top, wich uses less ram. 

And (I'm not quite sure about this): Does xombrero use less RAM in minimal mode? I do think so, since then there are no GTK thingies there.

For a "reference" of using xombrero in its most minimal form you could see this:
https://opensource.conformal.com/fluxbb/viewtopic.php?id=626

That's how I'm currently using xombrero.

Oh, one last thing, what terminal emulator are you using? I use urxvt, but if you wanted EVEN less RAM usage, you could use the ol' xterm.


----------



## ChalkBored (Jan 15, 2013)

If you wanted less ram usage, you'd use /x11/sterm.

Since this is a screenshot thread, I present one of the most boring looking desktops ever.


----------



## fonz (Jan 15, 2013)

athos said:
			
		

> like vifm, for instance.


I don't normally use file managers a lot, but misc/vifm might change that. I installed it, took it for a spin and I like it. Thanks for pointing it out.

Fonz


----------



## freebuser (Jan 15, 2013)

My only freebsd is a headless server, so here is mine...


Have a good day..


----------



## athos (Jan 16, 2013)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> If you wanted less ram usage, you'd use /x11/sterm.



Wow, didn't know that suckless had a term emulator! Thanks!

@fonz, you're welcome! vifm is actually a neat FM ^^

@freebuser: Epic screenshot!


----------



## Disturbo (Jan 16, 2013)

SNK said:
			
		

> Why would you want to minimize RAM usage?



Since my puny little netbook has only 1GB RAM, I like to be frugal.


----------



## freebuser (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's my actual server, sitting inside a bookself cupboard...

http://album.escix.com/picture.php?/8937/category/305


----------



## redw0lfx (Jan 17, 2013)

freebuser said:
			
		

> Here's my actual server, sitting inside a bookself cupboard...
> 
> http://album.escix.com/picture.php?/8937/category/305



I wanted to place my server inside a cabinet but was concerned of the heat.  Any problems keeping the inside of the cabinet cool enough?


----------



## freebuser (Jan 17, 2013)

If you look at the photo, there is a small circuit between server and the UPS, this is actually a fan controller for a couple of GELID silent fans mounted on top of the door (if you look at the other photos on the album http://album.escix.com/picture.php?/9184/category/305 ).

When the temp inside goes above 29C the fans will start to work. The temp control is optional, as you can have the fans running 24/7.

One thing I noticed though the UPS put out more heat than the HP Microserver, I am looking at the option of either replacing UPS or moving the UPS to a suitable location.


----------



## redw0lfx (Jan 18, 2013)

freebuser said:
			
		

> When the temp inside goes above 29C the fans will start to work. The temp control is optional, as you can have the fans running 24/7.
> .



Saw the fans, had just wondered if they provided enough ventilation/cool.


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't use FreeBSD on my desktop and instead use ArchLinux. My Servers run FreeBSD but have no GUI's so there is no point showing console screenshots.

Here's my ArchLinux box as it is today (some stuff blurred out or removed for privacy)Â· Sorry about the compression.




Running HerbstluftWM, with Dzen2, Dmenu, urxvt and various programs. My theme is based on solarized.


----------



## segfault (Jan 30, 2013)

Somewhat disappointed that it's an Arch screen shot instead of FreeBSD , but cool theme.
.....and happy one year anniversary of being a FreeBSD-Forum-ite!


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Jan 30, 2013)

segfault said:
			
		

> Somewhat disappointed that it's an Arch screen shot instead of FreeBSD , but cool theme.
> .....and happy one year anniversary of being a FreeBSD-Forum-ite!



Thanks.

If it was strictly a workstation then I'd probably use a *BSD on it. However I use it for a bit of everything.


----------



## zspider (Feb 3, 2013)

It's been a long time coming, realCDE on new laptop.  FreeBSD 9.1. Special thanks to the CDE team.


----------



## ch (Feb 21, 2013)

*I know this is old, but...*



			
				Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> nice prompt. Any chance of getting it?
> 
> Current Screen. FreeBSD+fvwm



Any chance you still might be able to post your config used in the above shot? It's gorgeous!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## kpedersen (Feb 21, 2013)

sk8harddiefast,

I like that. It looks like Gnome 1 

zspider,

Have you ported your OpenCDE America dtlogin theme to CDE yet?


----------



## bkouhi (Feb 21, 2013)

This is my desktop  Link


----------



## segfault (Feb 22, 2013)

Very slick. I like that.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 22, 2013)

> sk8harddiefast,
> 
> I like that. It looks like Gnome 1



Is bluecurve gtk2 and icon theme. I like it a lot :beer


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 24, 2013)

I have just fixed the CDE dtwm code so that a colored box isn't displayed around the workspace buttons when the toolbar is a different color (green in this pic like in IBM's AIX) 

So thought I should share the final screenshot.





http://oi49.tinypic.com/205a15c.jpg


----------



## vermaden (Feb 26, 2013)

Just got *tint2* from SVN with launcher option, so *lxpanel* is no longer needed (but it served very well).

The rest is: *openbox/feh/tint2/conky/slurm/nautilus/screen/urxvt*

... for the record, earlier setup with *lxpanel*:


----------



## multix (Feb 26, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> It's been a long time coming, realCDE on new laptop.  FreeBSD 9.1. Special thanks to the CDE team.



Really cool! I loved CDE and Motif on proprietary Unix workstation. I think it had a few weak spots, but also quite good points. I suppose though that there is no new development in updating parts of the finder or the control panels... or integrating apps into CDE?

And despite being said "fat", I ran it on 20Mhz POWER machines ith 32 or 40MB of ram


----------



## multix (Feb 26, 2013)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> I have just fixed the CDE dtwm code so that a colored box isn't displayed around the workspace buttons when the toolbar is a different color (green in this pic like in IBM's AIX)
> 
> So thought I should share the final screenshot.
> 
> ...


Superb. NOw run this beast on PowerPC instead of x86 and you start feeling at home!


----------



## multix (Feb 26, 2013)

*GNUstep*

Being a GNUstep developer, I run GS and GAP applications (directly from sources) on my laptop. Here displayed on a gorgeous 22" screen instead of the internal monitor!

An administrator session, WindowMaker as WM, showing GWorkspace with its desktop and dock, GAP's battery monitor and Terminal:





And here instead a developer session using ProjectCenter and actual Graphos code (http://gap.nongu.org/graphos/index.html:






Riccardo


----------



## zspider (Feb 26, 2013)

multix said:
			
		

> Really cool! I loved CDE and Motif on proprietary Unix workstation. I think it had a few weak spots, but also quite good points. I suppose though that there is no new development in updating parts of the finder or the control panels... or integrating apps into CDE?
> 
> And despite being said "fat", I ran it on 20Mhz POWER machines ith 32 or 40MB of ram



Thanks,

Right now development is slow, still bugs to be quashed, It would be really cool if people would make more applications for CDE(example: a conky like system monitor in motif) and icons made in the traditional fashion. Other then some of the annoying bugs, it's been working pretty well, I just hope they don't drop the ball on development.


----------



## multix (Feb 27, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> 
> Right now development is slow, still bugs to be quashed, It would be really cool if people would make more applications for CDE(example: a conky like system monitor in motif) and icons made in the traditional fashion. Other then some of the annoying bugs, it's been working pretty well, I just hope they don't drop the ball on development.


Everything on Motif is slow nowadays. Personally all my dev. time is devoted to GNUstep.
But I remember working on my IRC client (check nebula-irc on sourceforge) and finding the exact tricks and bits to make Motif blend in into CDE or SGI's IndigoMagic! Too cool.

Or also make Mosaic CDE.friendly


----------



## protocelt (Mar 1, 2013)

Now that I'm comfortable with FreeBSD, I've decided to make it my full time desktop operating system. Here is my minimal little desktop. Not as flashy or "jaw dropping" per say as some other screenshots in this thread, but functional and very fast!


----------



## bbzz (Mar 2, 2013)

What WM is that? Any chance you'd like to share those configs (minus the conky).

Here's me, very busy. New background looking good.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 2, 2013)

My simple and efficient desktop...here.


----------



## jwele (Mar 6, 2013)

Openbox + Tint2 + Wbar

You can click the link to expand it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## CurlyTheStooge (Mar 6, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ...



Very nice desktop. Which Gnome icon theme?

Regards.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 6, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

>



VMware fan? 
http://www.virtual-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/Screen-Shot-2012-02-07-at-15.54.48.png


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 6, 2013)

> Very nice desktop. Which Gnome icon theme?


xfce4 with rodent icon theme


> VMware fan?


No. NetBSD fan 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-7oGvmVsYEuw/UOHCMq2CLTI/AAAAAAAAo24/am1vUIn0D4I/s1600/NetBSD.png
But I like this color difference :beer


----------



## bbzz (Mar 6, 2013)

ch said:
			
		

> Any chance you still might be able to post your config used in the above shot? It's gorgeous!



Agree. Maybe he's still around.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 9, 2013)

click the image to see it on fullscreen.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Sylhouette (Mar 12, 2013)

@sk8harddiefast

Can you provide a link to the offcourse it runs FreeBSD wallpaper,

gr
Johan


----------



## adripillo (Mar 12, 2013)

Last version of Enlightenment.

I left the link because does not work.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/shot20130312095627.jpg


----------



## segfault (Mar 12, 2013)

Cool to see some E17 in use! Been meaning to give this another try recently and see if I couldn't hack together an animated wallpaper of my own. Always liked the idea of that.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 12, 2013)

@Sylhouette see here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=38055 on page 2


----------



## zspider (Mar 12, 2013)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> sk8harddiefast,
> 
> I like that. It looks like Gnome 1
> 
> ...



Yes I have now, still fine tuning the login screen message though. I'll put up a screenshot when it's ready.


----------



## Sylhouette (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, got it.

Regards,
Johan


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## zspider (Apr 6, 2013)

Redid the interiors this evening. I had to say goodbye to CDE, because it's basically become abandonware. The lack of modernity did not reflect the modern operating system underneath either.So, I put XFCE4 back on(successor of CDE) and dressed it up. I like it. 





I also found out how to hack the XScreensaver logo from an article and got rid of that hideous picture and replaced it with the traditional logo. 

Also thank you whoever ported ResidualVM, you did it just in time, because I just went looking for a way to play GRIM-E games on FreeBSD.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## phrac (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is my setup.

This is my FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE desktop, triple monitor with two Nvidia cards.

Window manager is x11-wm/dwm with x11/dzen2 and sysutils/conky providing the status bar on the middle screen. Everything is using solarized-dark theme.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 25, 2013)

@phrac,

Your screenshot is really awesome!

Can you show your config.h?


----------



## hiv_ (Apr 25, 2013)

Indeed, it's a very nice desktop. 

I would like also to know the desktop's configuration.


----------



## phrac (Apr 26, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> @phrac,
> 
> Your screenshot is really awesome!
> 
> Can you show your config.h?



Thanks for the compliments guys!

You can get all my configuration files at https://github.com/phrac/dotfiles. Let me know if you need help with anything or if anything seems to be missing.


----------



## protocelt (Apr 30, 2013)

@phrac,

Nice desktop! I love the Solarized color palette.

I'm giving x11/kde4 a spin while I fix my config for x11-wm/awesome that seems to break on me every port update. Here is a screenshot of my current desktop.


----------



## YouriBSD (May 1, 2013)




----------



## tzoi516 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re:*

OK, my turn to finally show something. It's not the greatest, but it is mine.


----------



## tzoi516 (Nov 25, 2013)

OK, that was a quick update.


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Nov 29, 2013)

That's my working laptop screenshot:


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2013)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> OK, that was a quick update.


Nice wallpaper.


----------



## protocelt (Nov 30, 2013)

My x11/awesome desktop. I'm liking this Window Manager more and more.


----------



## segfault (Nov 30, 2013)

_I l_ove your status bar at the top, _I've_ been trying to get something similar in i3 but no luck. _I'm t_hinking of going back to awesome. Would you mind sharing your configurations?


----------



## protocelt (Dec 1, 2013)

segfault said:
			
		

> Love your status bar at the top, been trying to get something similar in i3 but no luck. Thinking of going back to awesome. Would you mind sharing your configs?



 If you're referring to to my screenshot, thanks and sure. Just give me a bit to clean up the configuration file(s) and I'll post a link. I've had zero exposure to scripting or programming until a week ago when I just decided to say "why not" and dive in head first so the configuration file is shall we say "a bit horrid looking" at the moment.

EDIT: Had a bit of time to clean up the configuration file. Be forewarned my scripting skills are lacking horribly yet  . Here you go.


----------



## Ph4nt0mBSD (Dec 24, 2013)

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...cer_aspire_m3420____by_ipodpunker-d6yfikc.png

Here's my FreeBSD 10.0-RC2 Desktop running MCWM  using xmobar for the top status bar and conky for the bottom status bar.


----------



## Ph4nt0mBSD (Dec 24, 2013)

protocelt said:
			
		

> segfault said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wondering where u you got the freebsd FreeBSD logo icon for the awesome menu icon, pretty neat.


----------



## Ph4nt0mBSD (Dec 24, 2013)

http://ipodpunker.deviantart.com/

I have a[ ]lot of screenshots of FreeBSD and other OS'es, but mainly FreeBSD. *B*ut it doesn't matter what OS im I'm using since it*'*s all in Xorg anyhow, right 


*S*o check them out. *I* have some nice shots 


Cheers!
Gary


----------



## protocelt (Dec 24, 2013)

> hey just wondering where u got the freebsd logo icon for the awesome menu icon pretty neat.



Just the official icon with a little _GIMP-foo_ added for taste.


----------



## Ph4nt0mBSD (Dec 24, 2013)

protocelt said:
			
		

> > hey just wondering where u got the freebsd logo icon for the awesome menu icon pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> Just the official icon with a little _GIMP-foo_ added for taste.



*Y*eah, *I* figured that out last night  gimp and colourize it


----------



## jrushford (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,

I just finished building a FreeBSD 10-RC3 desktop using a mirrored ZFS zroot.  I loaded x11/xorg, x11-wm/xfce4, x11/slim, x11/slim-themes, deskutils/cairo-dock, deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins, Chrome, LibreOffice and some other X11 applications that I use all from ports.  It's just minimal stuff that I use, no Gnome or KDE stuff.  I'm pretty happy with FreeBSD 10, just waiting for AMD support in bhyve.

Here are my screen shots showing the Xfce desktop with cairo-dock and the Slim login manager using the FreeBSD theme.  All from ports. The desktop screen shot is clickable.

https://sites.google.com/site/myfreebsd10desktop/

regards
John


----------



## BSDBernd (Jan 28, 2014)

protocelt said:
			
		

> My x11/awesome desktop. I'm liking this Window Manager more and more.



Wow, that looks great. What themes and additions did you use for your setup? If I want to use a simple tiling WM, I usually use i3 because i like the way tiling is done in i3. How is tiling in Awesome these days?


----------



## protocelt (Jan 30, 2014)

BSDBernd said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks great. What themes and additions did you use for your setup? If I want to use a simple tiling wm, I usually use i3 because i like the way tiling is done in i3. How is tiling in Awesome these days?



Thanks . I posted a link to the configuration I was using a few posts earlier. Awesome uses dynamic tiling, unlike i3's manual tiling. It works well enough for my needs right now. It's the only thing I wish was an option in Awesome.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, I really enjoy my FreeBSD environment and considering that I'm almost using FreeBSD for one year now I suppose I could share a quick peek into one of my servers as well:


```
smtp2:/usr/ports $ uname -a
FreeBSD smtp2.xxxx.com 9.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p2 #2 r258858: Wed Dec  4 23:53:05 CET 2013     peter@smtp2.xxxx.com:/usr/obj/usr/src92/sys/SECKERNEL  amd64
smtp2:/usr/ports $
```
This server is scheduled to be upgraded to FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p3 tomorrow evening 

(I know it's a bit of a silly joke, but I honestly do take a bit of pride in my customized environment )


----------



## jdmssmkr (Jan 31, 2014)

protocelt said:
			
		

> My x11/awesome desktop. I'm liking this Window Manager more and more.



Amazing!


----------



## protocelt (Feb 1, 2014)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Well, I really enjoy my FreeBSD environment and considering that I'm almost using FreeBSD for one year now I suppose I could share a quick peek into one of my servers as well:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I'm sorry but uname output of secure mail servers is not allowed in this thread. Of course an exception can be made for brief access to your private keys. (I'm kidding of course in case that wasn't apparent.) 



			
				jdmssmkr said:
			
		

> protocelt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 21, 2014)

More tweaking.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 22, 2014)

MATE DE with Blueprint theme (Sun's Solaris official theme):


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 26, 2014)

Having nearly avoided a lawsuit from @protocelt ( :beergrin ) _and_ having messed about with both VirtualBox and FreeBSD 10 I sort of lost quite some sleep this evening (FreeBSD is one of those operating systems which truly fascinates and excites me). But I did it 

I now got myself a fully customized FreeBSD 10 running within a VirtualBox environment. This time _with_ a GUI which is powered by X.Org and Xfce4. Further applications currently available here are SeaMonkey, Geeqie and NetBeans. At the time of the screenshot graphics/gimp and net/samba36 are currently still building (the FreeBSD base system was, obviously, built using the source tree and all other applications have been built using the Ports collection).






A better, but perhaps slightly _not safe for work_ ("NSFW") snapshot can be found here. But you have been warned; personally I like that background better (I set Xfce4 to rotate between three wallpapers).

In case you're wondering: all wallpapers are focussed around _Ghost in the Shell_, my all time favourite Anime/Manga (there's little material which I don't have; from the official Manga's (both in Japanese and translated in English) to most of the movies (the 'official' ones and _Stand Alone Complex_ "spin offs")  ).

Edit: _Edited too many times to fix typo's and silly syntax mistakes._


----------



## vermaden (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 26, 2014)

What are you using for your links and PDFs? Thanks.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 3, 2014)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> What are you using for your links and PDFs? Thanks.


Links is just a generated HTML file from a LINKS file:

```
% generate_links_html.sh 
usage: generate_links_html.sh LINK_FILE > generated.htm

  LINK_FILE format:
  | begin: CATEGORY
  |   http://link.com LINK_NANE
  |   begin: SUBCATEGORY
  |     http://site.net SITE_NANE
  |     info -- separator --
  |     http://blog.org BLOG_NANE
  |   end
  | end
```

The PDF viewer is GNOME's deafult one - Evince.


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 9, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> MATE DE with Blueprint theme (Sun's Solaris official theme):
> _[removed large image from quote -- mod.]_



Wow that is a nice theme. I tried to find it on the Internet  (maybe I didn't search hard enough), could you provide a link? I also use MATE and will post my desktop setting here too. I use the 'BSM simple' theme which is also beautiful.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 9, 2014)

`cd /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/`
`sudo make install clean.`
That's all


----------



## fonz (Mar 9, 2014)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> A better, but perhaps slightly _not safe for work_ ("NSFW") snapshot can be found here.


I like it. Any chance you can share it?


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 9, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> `cd /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/`
> `sudo make install clean.`
> That's all



Thank you very much for your reply. It seems that I have to install the ports collection because this seems not to be available as binary: 


```
bernd@FreeBSD-Home ~ % pkg search blueprint           
bernd@FreeBSD-Home ~ %
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 9, 2014)

Yep. There is no package for this but there is no problem if you mix ports and packages. In reality packages are rebuilt ports just for weak machines on which compiling is very hard and takes a lot of time. So feel free to install it from ports  If you have no ports on your system do: `sudo portsnap fetch extract`. This will fetch the latest snapshot of the ports tree and will automatically extract automatically the folder ports into /usr. Then you are just ready to install the theme


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 9, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Yep. There is no package for this but there is no problem if you mix ports and packages. In reality packages are rebuilt ports just for weak machines on which compiling is very hard and takes a lot of time. So feel free to install it from ports  If you have no ports on your system do: `sudo portsnap fetch extract`. This will fetch the latest snapshot of the ports tree and will automatically extract automatically the folder ports into /usr. Then you are just ready to install the theme



Thank you. I have installed it and must say that this is really a beautiful engine.


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 13, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> `cd /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/`
> `sudo make install clean.`
> That's all



The blueprint theme seems not to be complete yet. The panel icons, some parts of the panel, and some icons in general seem to be not from the original theme at the moment. Did you manage to solve that? I love this theme, I predict that using this, I will never get bored. I will stop thinking how to arrange and set up my desktop and do more important things with FreeBSD, doing my work, installing more interesting and helpful software etc. 

There should be an official FreeBSD theme for MATE. Why not make a competition among art students to make an official FreeBSD theme? I hear that computer science students contribute to FreeBSD, why not also art students , as a part of their studies?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes. I know about panel handles missing and I tried to find a fix for that but I haven't found one until now. This theme works differently. A handle for example is not one image. It is a combination of two different images and the GTK file combines them in one single image. I read the gtkrc file but didn't make it to solve the way that acts.

Now for a theme. FreeBSD doesn't support any DE. It doesn't even support ports! When I say support, I mean that it Is not in the base. It's third-party. If you install ports, FreeBSD cannot guarantee security for example. So it is very logical that FreeBSD developers will never go create a theme for FreeBSD just because the GUI is not in the base and their first priority. If students will do it, I don't know. But all of us, we pick a theme and we just change it a little to make it look like we want. Also there are plenty of themes on this forum, especially in this thread


----------



## protocelt (Mar 16, 2014)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Having nearly avoided a lawsuit from @protocelt ( :beergrin ) _and_ having messed about with both VirtualBox and FreeBSD 10 I sort of lost quite some sleep this evening (FreeBSD is one of those operating systems which truly fascinates and excites me). But I did it
> 
> 
> In case you're wondering: all wallpapers are focussed around _Ghost in the Shell_...



:beergrin. It is hard not to lose sleep sometimes learning, working and playing with FreeBSD. By the way, I love "_Ghost in the Shell_"!

My desktop is still a work in progress, although most of the graphical aesthetics are done. I think...





Full resolution


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 23, 2014)

What window manager and what theme and wallpaper is this? Can you please post them all?


----------



## protocelt (Mar 24, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> What window manager and what theme and wallpaper is this? Can you please post them all?



The wallpaper is modified from here. I don't have the original wallpaper artist's permission right now so I won't post it, at least not yet. The theme and configuration are my own and not finished yet. I uploaded the configuration and theme it is based off of here however, if interested. The window manager is x11-wm/awesome.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank's a lot 

Here is a screenshot of my laptop witch is under heavy development. I reinstalled MATE. The classic Bluecurve theme. Quite old but still beautiful*.*
http://s11.postimg.org/4z85b1qy9/Screenshot.png


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 28, 2014)

protocelt said:
			
		

> ShelLuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, nice desktop. What terminal font are you using? It looks great. By the way: does someone here use some additional font rendering, I mean the Infinality patches or the Ubuntu font patches? Infinality seems not to be standard in most Unix systems at the moment. But since I have also a Mac, I know how good fonts are looking in Mac OS X (in my case Lion) and it seems that Infinality can emulate the situation in Mac OS X.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 30, 2014)

BSDBernd said:
			
		

> Wow, nice desktop. What terminal font are you using? Looks great. By the way: Does someone here use some additional font rendering, I mean the infinality patches or the ubuntu font patches? Infinality seems not to be standard in most unix systems at the moment. But since I have also a mac, I know how good fonts are looking in Mac OS X (in my case Lion) and it seems that infinality can emulate the situation in Mac OS X.



Thanks. The font is Pragmata. I don't ever remember seeing Infinality patches for FreeBSD. If they exist, I'm not aware at least.


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 30, 2014)

This is my desktop (i use MATE with the blueprint theme) at the moment. There is a lot to do I will absolutely admit. I use the Monaco font for my terminal (it is the MATE-terminal) which is not bad. I would like to use Dejavu Sans Mono 9 but this gets not rendered perfectly enough or not as perfect as when one e.g. uses the Ubuntu patches additionally to freetype2 (these patches seem to be freely available and they contain examples and instructions for general Unix users as it seems; I cannot believe that I wrote this , I am a complete beginner when it comes to patches and things like that; i just googled that information). For anyone wondering: The color themes in the terminal are the famous Novel theme and the Ocean theme from iTerm2.


----------



## Toast (Apr 28, 2014)

Keeping it simple. 
x11-wm/dwm, x11/rxvt-unicode, sysutils/tmux, x11-fonts/terminus-font.



Click to enlarge.


----------



## no1msd (May 14, 2014)

My current workstation.


----------



## BSDBernd (May 15, 2014)

no1msd said:
			
		

> My current workstation.


Wow, this is a very nice setup. What window manager do you use?


----------



## no1msd (May 15, 2014)

BSDBernd said:
			
		

> Wow, this is a very nice set up. What window manager do you use?


It's Xfwm with the Axiom theme.


----------



## vermaden (May 15, 2014)

no1msd said:
			
		

> My current workstation.


What is the bottom bar/launcher?


----------



## no1msd (May 15, 2014)

vermaden said:
			
		

> What is the bottom bar/launcher?



It's plank from elementary os's pantheon desktop environment. It's not in ports, I've found a custom repo but it didn't work for me, ended up compiling it by hand. It depends on Ubuntu's BAMF that's also not in ports. Worth checking it out though, it's a really great dock, simple, fast, polished. I'm using it with a theme called Darktheon.


----------



## retrogamer (May 25, 2014)

I'm stealing a page from @ShelLuser and posting a safe for work desktop shot here, and my real (pseudo nsfw, but not really) desktop via link, plus another showing an open window.  I'm using x11/kde4 with x11-wm/compiz-fusion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My real desktop - http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p49 ... 2264f7.png
With an open window - http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p49 ... 6cf017.png


----------



## jdonaghy (May 27, 2014)

Not a whole lot to see here. Just installed, and I prefer to keep things simple.


----------



## segfault (May 27, 2014)

jdonaghy said:
			
		

> Not a whole lot to see here. Just installed, and I prefer to keep things simple.



Is that i3wm? I like the little command line in the bottom left corner.


----------



## jdonaghy (May 27, 2014)

Nah. It's evilwm.


----------



## byuu (May 28, 2014)

(click for full resolution.)

Xfce 4.10 with Clearlooks-Phenix theme and Cursor-Dmz theme. Lots of fonts.conf overrides for anti-aliasing. I usually prefer Audacious in the GTk interface mode, but the lack of a progress bar is a bit annoying. A customized Seamonkey is my escape plan once the next Firefox-ESR goes full-Australis (you never go full-Australis.) Tried to target as many GTk+2 non-GNOME apps as possible. Few exceptions on both. ja-ibus-mozc is the only Qt application. If only Anthy had an IME pad.


----------



## ghii (May 30, 2014)

nice


----------



## vermaden (May 31, 2014)

no1msd said:
			
		

> vermaden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You.

Maybe You will be able to create a port from it?


----------



## jdonaghy (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## qzxcvbnm (Jun 24, 2014)

After a day of installation and configuration... Although it's not my main system, but I like it.


----------



## BSDBernd (Jun 25, 2014)

The in my view beautiful dock you are seing there is plank that is used f.e. in elementary os. A brilliant user named @olivierd has plank in his ports tree and seems to be working on ports for other software that is also used in elementary os, f.e. the pantheon terminal. To install plank at the moment, you have to download a certain library from the gnome project and you have to compile it (in fact I had to download and compile two files, but the second seems not to be necessary if one uses @olivierds ports tree), so currently this library is not in the ports tree yet. If you want plank and other software that @olivierd is porting to become regular ports, please help to convince the FreeBSD gnome team to port that special library file.
See https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=45229&start=25 and especially @olivierds comments for details on this subject.


----------



## no1msd (Jun 25, 2014)

BSDBernd said:
			
		

> The in my view beautiful dock you are seing there is plank that is used f.e. in elementary os. A brilliant user named @olivierd has plank in his ports tree and seems to be working on ports for other software that is also used in elementary os, f.e. the pantheon terminal. To install plank at the moment, you have to download a certain library from the gnome project and you have to compile it (in fact I had to download and compile two files, but the second seems not to be necessary if one uses @olivierds ports tree), so currently this library is not in the ports tree yet. If you want plank and other software that @olivierd is porting to become regular ports, please help to convince the FreeBSD gnome team to port that special library file.
> See https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=45229&start=25 and especially @olivierds comments for details on this subject.



Yep, Plank is really good. Goes well with XFCE. I hope it makes it's way to ports.


----------



## BSDBernd (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow you have a very nice configuration. What Xfce-theme do you use, especially concerning the top pannel (Edit: Oh, then answer is in your photo, it is the simplix theme)?  I should also invest more time to beauty up things . At the moment everything is standard in my setting. We should all convince the FreeBSD gnome group to port the things @olivierd needs.


----------



## no1msd (Jun 26, 2014)

BSDBernd said:
			
		

> Wow you have a very nice configuration. What Xfce-theme do you use, especially concerning the top pannel (Edit: Oh, then answer is in your photo, it is the simplix theme)?  I should also invest more time to beauty up things . At the moment everything is standard in my setting. We should all convince the FreeBSD gnome group to port the things @olivierd needs.



Yes, I'm using the simplix GTK theme with x11-themes/numix-theme icons + app icons from a pack called plex, and the numix WM theme, patched to match the gray of simplix. (I had to patch xorg-server too, there is a bug that prevents 1px window borders to display correctly with xfwm right now...) The top bar consists of three overlapping panels, one to provide the gray background, one for the clock plugin that's always centered and one for the application drawer + status icons. The status icons from left to right are: a custom patched version of audio/xfce4-mixer, two custom sysutils/xfce4-genmon-plugin scripts for Dropbox and network traffic, mail/xfce4-mailwatch-plugin, and the action buttons plugin. I put the systray to the bottom right on a transparent panel so the colored icons can't screw up my black-and-white top bar.  I'm also using a small python script to provide a 60px margin on the bottom, so maximized windows wouldn't overlap with plank / the systray. The widget on the desktop is sysutils/conky with the Google Now config patched to work on FreeBSD. Oh, and the Dropbox client is actually running on a remote Linux server and I'm net/unison for two-way synchronization with that folder. A near-perfect solution without any hacky linuxulation.


----------



## BSDBernd (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow, *I* am even more impressed now. Great setup.


----------



## doa379 (Jul 4, 2014)

Goodness me BSD makes Linux look tame.
A nice system which I am trying desparately hard to make it work for me.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 4, 2014)

Bigger.
http://s29.postimg.org/z9t4motvp/Screenshot.png
Of course plank too. Plank always!


----------



## BSDBernd (Sep 7, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Bigger.
> http://s29.postimg.org/z9t4motvp/Screenshot.png
> Of course plank too. Plank always!


Wow, a really nice setup. What icons are you using?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 7, 2014)

A personal combination of numix-icon-theme and numix-icon-theme-circle. That I made was to use as base the numix-icon-theme and replace all apps folders with this of numix-icon-theme-circle. (Need some hacking on index.theme and on scalable folder).

My GTK theme is named Siva and can be found here: http://nale12.deviantart.com/art/Siva-Flat-1-3-0-353499016

Finally the dockbar is the famous Plank dock (Can be found in ports).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 8, 2014)

Another one with a very cool conky. I think one of my best setup.



http://s28.postimg.org/8wk7nfm2k/Screenshot.jpg

This is my conky setup:


```
use_xft yes
xftalpha 0.8
xftfont Raleway:size=10
update_interval 1
default_color 000000
color1 000000
use_spacer right
draw_outline no
draw_shades no
double_buffer yes
no_buffers yes
gap_x 0
gap_y 0
alignment middle_middle
minimum_size 600 300
maximum_width 600
own_window yes
own_window_type override
own_window_transparent yes
own_window_hints undecorate,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager,below
#own_window_argb_visual yes
#own_window_argb_value 0
#border_margin 0
#border_inner_margin 0
#border_outer_margin 0
override_utf8_locale yes
imlib_cache_size 0

TEXT

#---Clock+Date---#
\
\
${font Raleway:weight=Light :size=100}${alignc}${time %H}${alignc}:${alignc}${time %M}
${font Raleway:weight=Light:size=32}${voffset -60}${alignc}${time %A %d %B %Y}\

${font Raleway:weight:size=20}${alignc}CPU: $cpu%    ${alignc}Memory: $memperc%    Swap: $swapperc%    HDD: ${fs_used_perc /}%
```


----------



## 7i4ng (Sep 13, 2014)

That's mine.


----------



## vcore (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## mveety (Sep 19, 2014)

vcore said:
			
		

>


What are you using for that setup? It looks totally dope.


----------



## vcore (Sep 20, 2014)

mveety said:
			
		

> vcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont  understand
i am from moscow
sorry(((


----------



## Marbles (Sep 20, 2014)

This is from my laptop Marbles. I am new to FreeBSD, so I went to this site: 
http://blog.ataboydesign.com/2013/12/28/freebsd-10-rc4-installation-and-configuration-for-openbox/ 
and followed the directions.
EDIT: I forgot to ask last time I posted. How do you take a screenshot without using something like GIMP. Preferably from the command line for example? Thanks in advance for answering.


----------



## abishai (Sep 21, 2014)

mveety said:
			
		

> What are you using for that setup? It looks totally dope.


Looks like x11-wm/openbox x11/tint sysutils/conky x11-fm/pcmanfm


----------



## Marbles (Sep 21, 2014)

It is exactly that. If you go to the website that I posted, it will list all of those.


----------



## phantomssl (Sep 22, 2014)

vcore said:
			
		

> i dont  understand
> i am from moscow
> sorry(((


скрин у тебя ужасен, что тут непонятного?


----------



## nakal (Sep 22, 2014)

I am still addicted to Xmonad.  

The powerful and flexible configuration and the scare of floating windows (resulting from the layouts and the automatisms I am adapted to) has kept me on Xmonad for more than a year now. It looks quite simple, but many things the WM handles are optimized for my daily work. The entire desktop configuration is versioned and fully transferable without a big hassle.


----------



## destreza (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks to you forums I got it up and running


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 20, 2014)

Fluxbox. Simple and clean


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2014)

And another one even cleaner. I forgot a 'c' on Accessories but never mind.


----------



## Vipin Kumar (Nov 12, 2014)

And folks here is my current desktop, though in Virtualbox FreeBSD rocks!

Check out more @ http://vipinkt06.deviantart.com/gallery/.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 22, 2014)

GNOME 3!


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 24, 2014)

My notebook, newly installed, running my (WIP) C64 Demo, built using cc65 on the same machine


----------



## tomsb (Jan 3, 2015)

Finally settled on i3 after realizing i don't need all the stuff that most Desktop Environments provide. Still need to fix some colors, find a better font and add a bit more useful information to i3bar.


----------



## olivierd (Feb 28, 2015)

Xfce 4.12 has been released!


----------



## fernandel (Mar 19, 2015)

After 10+ years back to GNOME...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2015)

You can tell it. Is just amazing. Gnome 3 is the BEST desktop environment ever made!


----------



## Crivens (Mar 20, 2015)

No, all you can tell is that his (fernandel) bikeshed needs some painting!


----------



## protocelt (Mar 26, 2015)

fernandel, nice screen shot.  Crivens, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## mvatten (Mar 26, 2015)

Chromium, plan9port's rio wm and acme editor, and a simple port of Plan 9's clock.

Usually, I put acme and chromium on virtual screens of their own.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 26, 2015)

I was going to post mine as I've used it for years and am very fond of it. However, a verbal description takes up less bandwidth.  I use KDE with a single colour (currently an easy-on-the-eyes green) and nothing else except a very thin control bar down the left side. Since I've never understood the minimizing thing I just use 10 desktops as that's easier for my simple mind to understand. Anyway, picture a plain green screen with nothing on it.


----------



## User7 (Apr 2, 2015)

```
Display Menager: KDE
icons: Simply Elegant based on Lastic Grey Icon
window: Radial
Wallpaper: http://tnij.org/fv8hzv0
Conky config: http://pastebin.com/bCSrswCR
```
Machine is Dell 1950 but I use it as desktop after restriction speed cooler, it has a PCIe x8 and it is cheap and good


----------



## roper (Apr 2, 2015)

>[FONT=verdana]Anyway, picture a plain green screen with nothing on it.[/FONT]

Your father's monochrome monitor. This is the interface of a Sysadmin.
Not as clumsy or random as an emulator; an elegant interface for a more civilized age.
For over several decades the Sysadmins were the guardians of peace and justice on the old servers.
Before the dark times... before the Internet.


But really, I'm with you on the uncluttered desktop. Mine is just a basic black background.


----------



## User7 (Apr 2, 2015)

You're use translator?


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 4, 2015)

sk8harddiefast said:


> My new fresh install with xfce4 desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that is tricked out.  What else do I need to know?


----------



## digital-freak (May 6, 2015)

My current FreeBSD desktop:




It Openbox with x11/tint-devel, x11/yeahconsole, sysutils/conky and some other useless pieces...
Config files and scripts for conky on top-right of the screen you can find in my GitHub repo: https://github.com/digital-freak/conky-hw-monitor


----------



## olivierd (May 16, 2015)

Currently I'm working on new famous desktop , calls Pantheon shell (from Elementary OS project).

Below screenshot taken from my Xfce session, with elementary themes (icons and GTK). It shows the switchboard About plugin (deeply modified).

Enjoy


----------



## BSDBernd (May 16, 2015)

olivierd said:


> Currently I'm working on new famous desktop , calls Pantheon shell (from Elementary OS project).


Brilliant!


----------



## abishai (May 16, 2015)

olivierd said:


> Below screenshot


What audio mixer plugin you are using? xfce devs deprecated gstreamer0 plugins and yours looks unfamiliar.


----------



## olivierd (May 16, 2015)

abishai said:


> What audio mixer plugin you are using? xfce devs deprecated gstreamer0 plugins and yours looks unfamiliar.



I use audio/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin.


----------



## abishai (May 17, 2015)

olivierd said:


> I use audio/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin.


I suppose, this one can't control the volume if software directly communicating with OSS ?


----------



## Herzl (Jun 4, 2015)

View attachment 2588

Native Steam for Linux run on FreeBSD 11.


----------



## shepper (Jun 4, 2015)

x11-wm/openbox, x11/tint with audio/volumeicon, x11/yad tray applets and x11/wbar with a custom bar.  Simple wallpaper delivered by graphics/feh.  Shamelessly based on Thread 35308.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice and clean


----------



## vermaden (Jun 26, 2015)

Update ...


----------



## protocelt (Jun 27, 2015)

vermaden said:


> Update ...


Nice clean desktop . Also nice to see your working on updating your sysutils/automount script.


----------



## protocelt (Jul 24, 2015)

Just because.


----------



## jdakhayman (Jul 24, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Just because.



I've tried to figure out what windows manager this. If I may, what is the window manager in use here?


----------



## protocelt (Jul 24, 2015)

jdakhayman said:


> I've tried to figure out what windows manager this. If I may, what is the window manager in use here?


It's x11/kde4


----------



## jdakhayman (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the response!!

jda


----------



## brahmann (Aug 1, 2015)

x11-wm/xfce4 + x11/slim, net-im/psi and devel/geany on systray, nothing special, last two years this is my work laptop desk, Fluxbox was before without any icons as well.
Theme x11-themes/greybird-theme


----------



## BSDBernd (Aug 6, 2015)

brahmann said:


> x11-wm/xfce4 + x11/slim, net-im/psi and devel/geany on systray, nothing special, last two years this is my work laptop desk, Fluxbox was before without any icons as well.
> Theme x11-themes/greybird-theme



Looks good! As for your console font: Do you know Courier Code: http://openfontlibrary.org/de/font/courier-code  ? I love it ...


----------



## brahmann (Aug 6, 2015)

BSDBernd said:


> Looks good! As for your console font: Do you know Courier Code: http://openfontlibrary.org/de/font/courier-code  ? I love it ...



Thank you, yeah i saw this font but i used to Courier New in term long time ago already, and in system alltime mixed Tahoma + Verdana + Courier New  = this fonts look good on my 14'' laptop screen for work.


----------



## Luca79 (Aug 16, 2015)

Nobody like Lumina?
I using it in VM and I like it.

I'm new at FreeBSD, but I already used Linux before, and I think Mate and XFCE are very good DEs.
Not liked so much x11/gnome3 and x11/cinnamon. Dislike KDE


----------



## mzperx (Sep 20, 2015)

cwm + conky


----------



## protocelt (Sep 25, 2015)

KDE Plasma 5 on the Workstation


----------



## vermaden (Sep 25, 2015)

protocelt said:


> KDE Plasma 5 on the Workstation




Could You post *PS1*, *zsh* and *screen/tmux* config?
Thanks.


----------



## protocelt (Sep 25, 2015)

vermaden said:


> Could You post *PS1*, *zsh* and *screen/tmux* config?
> Thanks.


I'm using prezto for my Z Shell configuration. This is the specific prompt theme I'm using in my post above.

For tmux(1), I'm using tmuxline.vim in conjunction with my tmux.conf file, which you can find here.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 28, 2015)

protocelt said:


> I'm using prezto for my Z Shell configuration. This is the specific prompt theme I'm using in my post above.
> 
> For tmux(1), I'm using tmuxline.vim in conjunction with my tmux.conf file, which you can find here.


Thank You.


----------



## olivierd (Nov 28, 2015)

New desktop environment, LXQt


----------



## protocelt (Dec 1, 2015)

Had a few hours during the weekend to tinker with my workstation desktop.


----------



## bart (Dec 2, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Had a few hours during the weekend to tinker with my workstation desktop.
> View attachment 2814



Nice and clean!
What is it? Can you post your config?

Thanks.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 2, 2015)

bart said:


> Nice and clean!
> What is it? Can you post your config?
> 
> Thanks.


It's a heavily customized version of the Awesome Window Manager(x11-wm/awesome). The configuration isn't really finished yet and I'll do some work on it here and there going forward as I find the time until I feel satisfied. It's quite tailored to my machine setup so unless your familiar with Lua programming and don't mind hacking on it, the configuration won't work for you as is. Not that I mind posting the configuration anyway when it's finished if your interested. It's really just the excuse I'm using to learn how to code as I don't have a programming background. Need to start somewhere and once I'm comfortable I'll move on to C.


----------



## CUQHfarJ (Dec 2, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Had a few hours during the weekend to tinker with my workstation desktop.
> View attachment 2814


Awesome is awesome!
You can post more screenshots? browser, filemanager...


----------



## Crivens (Dec 2, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Need to start somewhere and once I'm comfortable I'll move on to C.



That means x11-wm/dwm, does it not?


----------



## protocelt (Dec 2, 2015)

Crivens said:


> That means x11-wm/dwm, does it not?


I was thinking more along the lines of a more BSD focused project such as x11/lumina.  

IIRC, x11-wm/awesome was originally forked from x11-wm/dwm so much of the core C code is probably similar/the same though I don't know that for a fact as I haven't really used DWM so am not familiar with it.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Dec 12, 2015)

protocelt said:


> IIRC, x11-wm/awesome was originally forked from x11-wm/dwm so much of the core C code is probably similar/the same though I don't know that for a fact as I haven't really used DWM so am not familiar with it.



That stopped being true a loooong time ago. Like, years ago. Awesome basically started when someone looked at dwm and said "Yeah, that's cool, but you know what would make it cooler? If we made it. like, the opposite of what it is now." Then they forked the code and proceeded to do all the things the dwm developers deliberately avoided and add all the features the dwm designers deliberately left out. 

Lots of people do give dwm a try as a way to improve their C skills, though, since the code is tiny and simple, and hacking the source code is part of the configuration.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks Crivens and ANOKNUSA, I'll keep x11-wm/dwm in mind.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 31, 2016)

Running rio (The Plan 9 "window manager"). On *nix this is based on 9wm.

Nice and simple stacking window manager. Kinda got used to it when using Plan 9 and actually like the way that windows can be drawn on the screen rather than dragged into place.

In the bottom terminal you can see the commands needed to build rio (without needing to build the whole of plan9port).


----------



## fernandel (Apr 20, 2016)

I start to use Xfce4 with Cairo dock and I like it...


----------



## ryuuji (May 3, 2016)

kde4


----------



## roddierod (May 19, 2016)

Nothing too exciting, I was just happy to get the newest version of ActiveState's Komodo IDE running on FreeBSD that I took a screenshot!


----------



## srobert (May 19, 2016)

For my laptop with a 1280x800 screen, I've moved to a minimalistic xmonad layout. It simply has 2 black dzen bars with a trayer in between at the top.  The one on the right just grabs conky info. I've avoided many bitmaps or pixmaps on the bars. I know from the colors what numbers mean.  Up/Down Wifi speed. Battery, cpu usage, audio volume. etc.






The following ports (or packages) are needed for this setup. One could make various substitutions.
x11-wm/hs-xmonad
x11-wm/hs-xmonad-contrib
x11/dmenu
sysutils/conky
lang/python
x11/dzen2
x11/trayer
x11/rxvt-unicode
x11-wm/compton
x11-fonts/liberation-fonts-ttf
shells/bash
The installation of hs-xmonad will also bring in lang/ghc

I'm not really a haskell programmer, but nevertheless managed to cobble together a usable ~/.xmonad/xmonad.hs configuration:


```
import XMonad
import System.IO
import System.Exit
import XMonad.Util.Run
import XMonad.Actions.CycleWS
import XMonad.Actions.NoBorders
import XMonad.Actions.FloatKeys
import Data.Ratio ((%))
import XMonad.Hooks.ManageDocks
import XMonad.Hooks.ManageHelpers
import XMonad.Hooks.DynamicLog
import XMonad.Hooks.EwmhDesktops
import XMonad.Layout.NoBorders (noBorders)
import XMonad.Layout.MouseResizableTile
import qualified XMonad.StackSet as W
import qualified Data.Map as M

main = do
    dzenLeftBar <- spawnPipe myXmonadBar
    dzenRightBar <- spawnPipe myStatusBar
    trayBar <- spawnPipe myTrayer
    comPositor <- spawnPipe myCompositor
    xmonad (ewmh defaultConfig)
      { terminal            = myTerminal
      , workspaces          = myWorkspaces
      , logHook             = myLogHook dzenLeftBar
      , manageHook          = myManageHook
      , layoutHook          = myLayout
      , modMask             = mod4Mask
      , keys                = mykeys
      , normalBorderColor   = "grey15"
      , focusedBorderColor  = "grey42"
      , borderWidth         = 1
      , handleEventHook     = handleEventHook defaultConfig <+>
                              fullscreenEventHook
      }

myXmonadBar = "pkill dzen2; dzen2 -x '0' -y '0' -h '24' -w '610' -ta 'l'" ++
              " -fg 'yellow' -bg 'black' -fn xft:'liberation sans':size=11" ++
              ":style=bold:antialias=true:hinting=true"
myStatusBar = "pkill conky; conky -c /home/robertss/.xmonad/conky_dzen | " ++
              "dzen2 -x '660' -y '0' -h '24' -w '620' -ta 'r' -bg 'black'"
myTrayer = "pkill trayer; trayer --edge top --align left --distancefrom left" ++
           " --distance 610 --widthtype pixel --width 50 --transparent true " ++
           "--alpha 0 --tint 0x000000 --expand true --heighttype pixel " ++
           "--height 24"
myCompositor = "pkill compton; compton -b -o 0 -m 1 -D 0"
myTerminal      = "urxvtc"
myWorkspaces  = ["1","2","3","4 "]
myLogHook h = dynamicLogWithPP $ defaultPP
    {
        ppCurrent           =   dzenColor "red" "black" . pad
      , ppVisible           =   dzenColor "white" "black" . pad
      , ppHidden            =   dzenColor "green" "black" . pad
      , ppHiddenNoWindows   =   dzenColor "#7b7b7b" "black" . pad
      , ppUrgent            =   dzenColor "black" "red" . pad
      , ppWsSep             =   ""
      , ppSep               =   " | "
      , ppLayout            =   dzenColor "yellow" "black" .
                                (\x -> case x of
                                    "Full"           -> " "
                                    "MouseResizableTile"  -> "|"
                                    "Mirror MouseResizableTile"  -> "-"
                                    _                ->      x
                                )
      , ppTitle             =   (" " ++) . dzenColor "grey" "black" . dzenEscape
      , ppOutput            =   hPutStrLn h
    }

myManageHook = composeAll
    [
      resource  =? "SmFloatTerm" -->
                                (doRectFloat $ W.RationalRect 0.4 0.4 0.58 0.58)
    , resource  =? "LgFloatTerm" -->
                                    (doRectFloat $ W.RationalRect 0 0.03 1 0.96)
    , manageDocks
    ]

myLayout = avoidStruts $ noBorders Full ||| layout3 ||| layout2
            where layout2 = mouseResizableTile
                            { draggerType = FixedDragger 0 3 }
                  layout3 = mouseResizableTileMirrored
                            { draggerType = FixedDragger 0 3 }

myLauncher = "dmenu_run -fn 'liberation sans':size=14:style=bold:" ++ 
             "antialias=true:hinting=true"
                                      
toggleFloat = withFocused (\windowId -> do
                              { floats <- gets (W.floating . windowset);
                                if windowId `M.member` floats
                                then withFocused $ windows . W.sink
                                else do
                                keysResizeWindow (-240,-100) (4%5,2%3) windowId
                              }
                          )

mykeys conf@(XConfig {XMonad.modMask = modMask}) = M.fromList $
    [ ((modMask .|. controlMask,    xK_Return   ), spawn $ XMonad.terminal conf)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_c        ), kill)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_space    ), sendMessage NextLayout)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_n        ), sendMessage ToggleStruts)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_r        ), refresh)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_Tab      ), windows W.focusDown)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_j        ), windows W.focusDown)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_k        ), windows W.focusUp  )
    , ((modMask .|. controlMask,    xK_j        ), windows W.swapDown)
    , ((modMask .|. controlMask,    xK_k        ), windows W.swapUp)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_Return   ), windows W.swapMaster)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_t        ), toggleFloat)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_b        ), withFocused toggleBorder)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_h        ), sendMessage Shrink)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_l        ), sendMessage Expand)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_u        ), sendMessage ShrinkSlave)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_i        ), sendMessage ExpandSlave)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_comma    ), sendMessage (IncMasterN 1))
    , ((modMask,                    xK_period   ),
                                                  sendMessage (IncMasterN (-1)))
    , ((modMask,                    xK_Right    ), nextWS)
    , ((modMask .|. controlMask,    xK_Right    ), shiftToNext)
    , ((modMask .|. mod1Mask,       xK_Right    ), shiftToNext >> nextWS)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_Left     ), prevWS)
    , ((modMask .|. controlMask,    xK_Left     ), shiftToPrev)
    , ((modMask .|. mod1Mask,       xK_Left     ), shiftToPrev >> prevWS)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_p        ), spawn myLauncher)
    , ((modMask,                    xK_Home     ), spawn 
                                                   "urxvtc -name 'SmFloatTerm'")
    , ((modMask .|. controlMask,    xK_Home     ), spawn
                                                   "urxvtc -name 'LgFloatTerm'")
    , ((modMask,                    xK_f        ), spawn "firefox")
    , ((modMask,                    xK_m        ),
                                          spawn "thunderbird; xmonad --restart")
    , ((modMask,                    xK_v        ), spawn "vlc")
    , ((modMask,                    xK_g        ), spawn "geany")
    , ((modMask .|. controlMask,    xK_f        ), spawn "xfe")
    , ((0,                          xK_Print    ), spawn
                                              "scrot -e 'mv $f ~/screenshots/'")
    , ((0,                          0x1008ff11  ), spawn "mixer -s vol -2")
    , ((0,                          0x1008ff13  ), spawn "mixer -s vol +2")
    , ((modMask,                    xK_w        ), spawn "xmonad --restart")
    , ((modMask,                    xK_q        ),
                                 spawn "xmonad --recompile && xmonad --restart")
    , ((modMask .|. controlMask,    xK_q        ),
                                                      io (exitWith ExitSuccess))
    ]
```
(I actually use a variant of the above with the keyboard section mapped for the dvorak layout.)

This works in conjunction with sysutils/conky with the configuration file ~/.xmonad/conky_dzen

```
background no
out_to_console yes
out_to_x no
update_interval 2.0
use_spacer none

TEXT
^fn(xft:liberation sans:size=11:style=bold:antialias=true:hinting=true)| \
^fg(green) ^i(/home/robertss/.xmonad/dzen2/net_down_03.xbm)${downspeed wlan0} \
^fg(magenta)^i(/home/robertss/.xmonad/dzen2/net_up_03.xbm)${upspeed wlan0}^fg() | \
^fg(blue)${exec sysctl hw.acpi.battery.life | egrep -o '[0-9]{1,3}' }%  \
^fg(orange)${cpu}% \
^fg(cyan)${exec mixer vol | grep -o ':[0-9]*' | egrep -o '[0-9]{1,3}' }%^fg() |\
${execi 1800 /home/robertss/.xmonad/mail-notify} \
^fg(yellow)^fn(liberation sans:size=12:style=bold italic:\
antialias=true:hinting=true)${time %a  %m/%d/%Y  %R }
```

The ~/.xmonad/mail-notify:

```
#! /usr/local/bin/bash
gmail=$(python /home/robertss/.xmonad/gmail.py)
if [ $gmail -eq 0 ]; then
  echo ""
elif [ $gmail -gt 0 ]; then
  echo "^fg(magenta)Email: $gmail^fg() |"
else
  echo "^fg(red)Net Down?^fg() |"
fi
```
,which in turn calls a python script ~/.xmonad/gmail.py (below) to get a mail count from Gmail. (substitute your own username and password).

```
#!/usr/bin/env python
def gmail_checker(username,password):
  import imaplib,re
  i=imaplib.IMAP4_SSL('imap.gmail.com')
  try:
  i.login(username,password)
  x,y=i.status('INBOX','(MESSAGES UNSEEN)')
  messages=int(re.search('MESSAGES\s+(\d+)',y[0]).group(1))
  unseen=int(re.search('UNSEEN\s+(\d+)',y[0]).group(1))
  return (messages,unseen)
  except:
  return False,0
messages,unseen = gmail_checker('gmail_user@gmail.com','password')
print "%i" % (unseen)
```

My ~/.xinitrc/ is invoked from x11/slim and brings up the urxvtd daemon with

```
urxvtd -q -f -o
exec xmonad
```
And that's pretty much it.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 5, 2016)

FVWM with x11/lxpanel and  x11-wm/plank












Here is my .fvwm2rc
(move windows with Super key + left click, resize with Super key + middle click, right click on window while holding Super key - window options menu (or Super+Return aka Enter, or right click title bar/window border), shade on tittlebar middle click, show desktop with Ctrl+Alt+D, scroll workspaces with Super+mouse wheel (PgUp/PgDown), Ctrl+Alt+ left\middle\right click to minimize\maximize\close, tiling: Super+left arrow, Super+right arrow ...) --


Spoiler: ~/.fvwm2rc





```
###################.fvwm2rc by ILUXA

ImagePath $HOME/.fvwm/pixmaps/:/usr/local/share/fvwm/pixmaps/

AddToFunc StartFunction
 + I Module FvwmCommandS
# + I Module FvwmBanner
 + I Module FvwmEvent FE-StartOps
# add taskbar and pager
# + I Module FvwmTaskBar
# + I Module FvwmPager 0 3
AddToFunc InitFunction
 + I Exec [ -f $HOME/.xinitrc-fvwm ] && sh $HOME/.xinitrc-fvwm
#AddToFunc RestartFunction
# + I Exec ...

IgnoreModifiers L25
DesktopSize 1x1
Emulate Fvwm
HideGeometryWindow Always
OpaqueMoveSize unlimited
# Working area : left right top bottom (33)
#EwmhBaseStruts 0 0 0 49
BugOpts RaiseOverUnmanaged off
DefaultFont "xft:Cantarell:pixelsize=14"
DefaultColors #FFFFFF #313434

Style * NoIcon
Style * ClickToFocus
Style * ResizeOpaque
Style * MwmFunctions
Style * MwmDecor
Style * OLDecor
Style * !StippledTitle
Style * DecorateTransient
Style * EWMHUseStackingOrderHints
Style * BorderWidth 3, HandleWidth 3
Style * SnapAttraction 13 SameType Screen
Style * Font "xft:Cantarell:pixelsize=14:Bold"
Style * ForeColor darkgray, BackColor #313434
Style * HilightFore white, HilightBack #313434

CursorStyle ROOT left_ptr
CursorStyle TITLE left_ptr
CursorStyle DEFAULT left_ptr
CursorStyle SYS left_ptr
CursorStyle MENU left_ptr
CursorStyle WAIT left_ptr
BusyCursor DynamicMenu True, Read True

MenuStyle * Fvwm
MenuStyle * Hilight3DOff
MenuStyle * SeparatorsLong
MenuStyle * BorderWidth 1
MenuStyle * VerticalMargins 10 10
MenuStyle * Font "xft:Cantarell:pixelsize=15"
MenuStyle * Foreground white, Background #313434
MenuStyle * ActiveFore white, HilightBack #215D9C
MenuStyle * VerticalItemSpacing 4 6, VerticalTitleSpacing 0 4

TitleStyle ActiveUp solid #313434 -- Flat
TitleStyle ActiveDown solid #313434 -- Flat
TitleStyle Inactive solid #313434 -- Flat
TitleStyle Centered Height 20

BorderStyle Inactive -- HiddenHandles NoInset
BorderStyle Active -- HiddenHandles NoInset

ButtonStyle 1 Pixmap close.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 3 Pixmap min.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 5 Pixmap max.png -- Flat

ButtonStyle 1 Inactive Pixmap unfocused.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 3 Inactive Pixmap unfocused.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 5 Inactive Pixmap unfocused.png -- Flat

ButtonStyle 1 ActiveDown Pixmap close-press.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 3 ActiveDown Pixmap min-press.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 5 ActiveDown Pixmap max-press.png -- Flat
##########Titlebar buttons
Mouse 1 1 A Close
Mouse 1 3 A Iconify
Mouse 1 5 A Maximize
##########Titlebar actions: move, raise and focus with single click, maximize with double click.
DestroyFunc MaximizeOrMove
AddToFunc MaximizeOrMove
 + I Raise
 + I Focus
 + D Maximize
 + M ThisWindow (Maximized, !Shaded) Maximize False
# + M TestRc (Match) Move 50-50w 50-50w
 + M TestRc (Match) WarpToWindow 50 1
 + M Move

Mouse 1 T A MaximizeOrMove
# Shade on titlebar middle click
Mouse 2 T A WindowShade
##########Options menu: Super+right click window/ right click titlebar or border/
Super+Space
# Toggle OnTop with Lower
DestroyFunc LowerTo4
AddToFunc LowerTo4
 + I Layer 0 4
 + I Lower
# Move function
DestroyFunc MyMove
AddToFunc MyMove
 + I ThisWindow (Maximized) Maximize False
# + I TestRc (Match) Move 50-50w 50-50w
 + I WarpToWindow 50 1
 + I Move

DestroyMenu WindowOptions
AddToMenu WindowOptions
+ "    Lower" LowerTo4
+ "    On Top" Layer 0 6
+ "" Nop
+ "    Minimize" Iconify
+ "    Maximize" Maximize
#+ "" Nop
#+ "    Move" MyMove
#+ "    Resize" Resize Direction SE
+ "" Nop
+ "    Always on Visible Desk    " Stick
+ "" Nop
+ "    Move to Desk 1" MoveToDesk 0 0
+ "    Move to Desk 2" MoveToDesk 0 1
+ "    Move to Desk 3" MoveToDesk 0 2
+ "    Move to Desk 4" MoveToDesk 0 3
+ "" Nop
+ "    Close" Close

Mouse 3 W 4 Menu WindowOptions mouse -1p -1p
Mouse 3 TS A Menu WindowOptions mouse 0p 0p
Key Space A 4 Menu WindowOptions
##########Desktop: empty left click, right click -- desktop menu
DestroyMenu RootMenu
AddToMenu RootMenu "     FVWM     " Title
+ "  &Identify" Module FvwmIdent
+ "" Nop
+ "  &Console" FvwmConsole
+ "" Nop
+ "  &Config" Exec xterm -e $EDITOR $HOME/.fvwm2rc
+ "" Nop
+ "  &Restart" Restart
+ "" Nop
+ "  &Quit" FvwmForm FvwmForm-QuitVerify

Mouse 1 R A Nop
Mouse 3 R A Menu RootMenu mouse -1p -1p
##########Show desktop with Ctrl+Alt+D
DestroyFunc ShowDesktop
AddToFunc   ShowDesktop
 + I All (CurrentPage, !Iconic) Iconify

Key D A CM ShowDesktop
##########Move windows with Super+left mouse click
DestroyFunc FocusWhenMove
AddToFunc FocusWhenMove
 + I Raise
 + I Focus
 + M ThisWindow (Maximized) Maximize False
# + M TestRc (Match) Move 50-50w 50-50w
 + M TestRc (Match) WarpToWindow 50 10
 + M Move

Mouse 1 WST 4 FocusWhenMove
##########Resize windows with Super+middle mouse click
DestroyFunc FocusWhenResize
AddToFunc FocusWhenResize
 + I Raise
 + I Focus
 + I Resize Direction Automatic

Mouse 2 WST 4 FocusWhenResize
##########Scroll Desks with:
# Ctrl+Alt+mouse wheel
Mouse 4 A CM Desk -1 0 0 3
Mouse 5 A CM Desk +1 0 0 3
# Ctrl+Alt+PgUp\PgDn
Key Prior A CM Desk -1 0 0 3
Key Next A CM Desk +1 0 0 3
##########Show 1-4 Desk with Super + F1-F4
Key F1 A 4 GotoDesk 0 0
Key F2 A 4 GotoDesk 0 1
Key F3 A 4 GotoDesk 0 2
Key F4 A 4 GotoDesk 0 3
##########Move window to 1-4 Desk with Super + 1-4
Key 1 A 4 MoveToDesk 0 0
Key 2 A 4 MoveToDesk 0 1
Key 3 A 4 MoveToDesk 0 2
Key 4 A 4 MoveToDesk 0 3
##########Ctrl+Alt+ left\middle\right click to minimize\maximize\close
#Mouse 1 W CM Iconify
#Mouse 2 W CM Maximize
#Mouse 3 W CM Close
##########Alt+Tab
Key Tab A M WindowList Root c c NoGeometry, NoCurrentDeskTitle, IconifiedAtEnd
##########Tiling:
# Super + Left arrow
DestroyFunc TileLeft
AddToFunc TileLeft
 + I ThisWindow (!Shaded, !Iconic) Maximize 50 100
 + I ThisWindow (Maximized, !Shaded, !Iconic) Move 0 0

Key Left A 4 TileLeft
# Super + Right arrow
DestroyFunc TileRight
AddToFunc TileRight
 + I ThisWindow (!Shaded, !Iconic) Maximize 50 100
 + I ThisWindow (Maximized, !Shaded, !Iconic) Move 50 0

Key Right A 4 TileRight
##########Other key bindings
# Unmaximize or  minimize
DestroyFunc UnmaximizeIconify
AddToFunc UnmaximizeIconify
 + I ThisWindow (Maximized) Maximize False
 + I TestRc (!Match) Iconify

#Keyname      Context  Modifiers    Function            Description
Key Up            A      4          Maximize True       #Super+Up arrow -- maximize
Key Down          A      4          UnmaximizeIconify   #Super+Down -- unmaximize or minimize
Key M             A      4          MyMove              #Super+M -- move
Key R             A      4          Resize Direction SE #Super+R -- resize
Key H             A      4          Iconify             #Super+H -- minimize
Key Q             A      4          Close               #Super+Q -- close
Key R             A     C4          Restart             #Ctrl+Super+R -- restart FVWM
# Keyboard shortcuts for apps
Key X             A     CM          Exec xkill                        #Ctrl+Alt+X -- xkill
Key KP_Multiply   A      C          Exec mixer vol mute               #Ctrl+Num* -- volume mute
Key KP_Subtract   A      C          Exec mixer vol -7                 #Ctrl+Num- -- volume -
Key KP_Add        A      C          Exec mixer vol +7                 #Ctrl+Num+ -- volume +
Key F2            A      M          Exec gmrun                        #Alt+F2 -- gmrun
Key L             A     CM          Exec xscreensaver-command -lock   #Ctrl+Alt+L - lock screen
##########FVWM Modules
# FVWM banner
*FvwmBanner: NoDecor
*FvwmBanner: Pixmap Logo.png
# FVWM Identify app from desktop menu
Style FvwmIdent WindowListSkip, NeverFocus, !Title
*FvwmIdent: Font "xft:Cantarell:pixelsize=13"
*FvwmIdent: Fore white
*FvwmIdent: Back #313434
*FvwmIdent: MinimalLayer 6
# FVWM quit dialog
Style FvwmForm-QuitVerify  WindowListSkip, !Title
*FvwmFormDefault: Font "xft:Cantarell:pixelsize=13"
*FvwmFormDefault: ButtonFont "xft:Cantarell:pixelsize=13"
*FvwmFormDefault: TimeoutFont "xft:Cantarell:pixelsize=13"
*FvwmFormDefault: Fore white
*FvwmFormDefault: Back #313434
*FvwmFormDefault: ItemFore white
*FvwmFormDefault: ItemBack #313434
# FVWM taskbar
Style "FvwmTaskBar" Sticky, WindowListSkip, CirculateSkip \
EWMHIgnoreStackingOrderHints, StaysOnTop, !Title \
NeverFocus, FixedPosition
*FvwmTaskBar: Geometry "+0-0"
*FvwmTaskBar: UseSkipList
*FvwmTaskBar: WindowButtonsLeftMargin 8
*FvwmTaskBar: Back #313434
*FvwmTaskBar: Fore white
*FvwmTaskBar: IconBack #242626
*FvwmTaskBar: IconFore #DADADA
*FvwmTaskBar: Font "xft:Cantarell:pixelsize=15"
*FvwmTaskBar: SelFont "xft:Cantarell:pixelsize=15"
*FvwmTaskBar: StatusFont "xft:Cantarell:pixelsize=15"
*FvwmTaskBar: StartCommand Popup RootMenu rectangle \
    $widthx$height+$left+$top 0 -100m
*FvwmTaskBar: StartName FreeBSD
*FvwmTaskBar: StartIcon bsd.xpm
*FvwmTaskBar: ClockFormat %D   %H:%M
*FvwmTaskBar: Action Click3 Iconify true, Lower
# FVWM desk switcher
Style FvwmPager Sticky, WindowListSkip, CirculateSkip, !Title, NeverFocus
*FvwmPager: Geometry 300x100-0+0
*FvwmPager: Rows 1
*FvwmPager: Columns 4
*FvwmPager: Font "xft:Cantarell:pixelsize=15"
*FvwmPager: Back #DADADA
*FvwmPager: Hilight #215D9C
*FvwmPager: Label 0 1
*FvwmPager: Label 1 2
*FvwmPager: Label 2 3
*FvwmPager: Label 3 4
##########Apps
Style Plank UnManaged
Style gvolwheel EWMHIgnoreStackingOrderHints, StaysOnTop
Style panel NeverFocus, EWMHIgnoreStackingOrderHints, StaysOnTop, FixedPosition
Style lxpanel EWMHIgnoreStackingOrderHints, StaysOnTop
Style Gmrun WindowListSkip, !UsePPosition, StaysOnTop, PositionPlacement Center
Style XTerm MiniIcon mini.x.xpm, ResizeHintOverride
Style Nautilus NoDecorHint, NakedTransient
Style File-roller NoDecorHint, TitleFormat %c
Style Totem NoDecorHint, TitleFormat %c
Style Evince NoDecorHint, TitleFormat %c
Style Gnome-screenshot NoDecorHint, TitleFormat
Style chromium-browser NoPPosition
Style Python NoDecorHint
# Wine games focus fix
Style *.exe FPLenient
##########Start options per app (set the window position, start maximized, etc)
DestroyModuleConfig FE-StartOps: *
*FE-StartOps: add_window FuncStartOps

DestroyFunc FuncStartOps
AddToFunc   FuncStartOps
# Web browsers start maximized
#+ I ThisWindow ("Firefox") Maximize
#+ I ThisWindow ("Seamonkey") Maximize
#+ I ThisWindow ("Midori") Maximize
#+ I ThisWindow ("chromium-browser") Maximize
# Stjerm position fix
+ I ThisWindow ("Stjerm") Move 0 0
```




"Pixmaps" (window buttons) you can downlad here, extract them into your $ImagePath (~/.fvwm/pixmaps/)
For better integration use Maya GTK2/3 theme  (Maya1.zip, attached to this post).

If you want to use FVWM taskbar




and pager,




uncomment 
	
	



```
AddToFunc StartFunction
# add taskbar and pager
 + I Module FvwmTaskBar
 + I Module FvwmPager 0 3
```
lines in config.

As a volume indicator for lxpanel I'm using  audio/gvolwheel, as a clipboard manager -- deskutils/clipit, as a composite manager -- x11-wm/compton (nice compton config), as a notification daemon -- sysutils/dunst, as a wallpaper setter -- graphics/hsetroot.
By default, ~/.xinitrc-fvwm  is a startup script.


Spoiler: my ~/.xinitrc-fvwm





```
#!/bin/sh
# add "~/.local/bin" to $PATH
PATH=${PATH}:~/.local/bin; export PATH

# enable GTK apps sound notifications (libcanberra & libcanberra-gtk3 should be installed)
GTK_MODULES="canberra-gtk-module"; export GTK_MODULES

xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults
setxkbmap -layout us,ru -option grp:caps_toggle -option grp_led:scroll -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp -option compose:ralt

# set your resolution & stop tearing (nvidia)
#nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="1280x1024 +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"

# resolution for other video cards
#VGA_out="$(xrandr -q | grep -m 1 '\<connected\>' | cut -d ' ' -f1)"; export VGA_out
#xrandr --output $VGA_out --mode "1280x1024"

# set your wallpaper
#hsetroot -fill /home/user/picture.jpg

xscreensaver -nosplash &
compton -b
conky &
stjerm &
lxpanel &
clipit &
gvolwheel &
plank &

# restart FVWM to apply new resolution
#sleep 5 && FvwmCommand Restart
```




For correct plank work, install Maya-FVWM plank theme (just because it's nice ) (extract it to ~/.local/share/plank/themes)
and enable "Hide Dock" option in plank settings.


By the way, for now, latest version in ports tree pkg repository is  an outdated 2.6.5 version,
but I was able to successfully build and install latest 2.6.6 release (released on 15 March) from source,
just apply patches from /usr/ports/x11-wm/fvwm2/files/
Also I created a bug report with a request for update to 2.6.6.
("Bug" was fixed and FVWM was updated , so now you can install FVWM 2.6.6 from ports).


----------



## r0g3r (Sep 4, 2016)

Xfce4


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 4, 2016)

x11-wm/windowmaker with x11-fm/nautilus as a desktop handler, with x11/stjerm as a drop down terminal and with x11/xterm as a terminal emulator (I'm using sysutils/tmux as a terminal multiplexer).
Also I'm using x11-wm/compton compositing manager and x11-wm/devilspie window manipulation tool.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 14, 2016)

Supporting Lumina Desktop  A usual day on my computer. Playing games and listen music


----------



## vermaden (Sep 21, 2016)

Laptop with FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE using Openbox WM.

Other utilities are:
 - tint2
 - conky
 - plank
 - feh (used to set background)
 - caja
 - galculator
 - deadbeef
 - xterm
 - geany
 - skippy-xd


----------



## aragats (Sep 21, 2016)

I use DWM in my ThinkPad T430. A couple of days ago I installed the old CDE just for fun. It works great!


----------



## fernandel (Sep 23, 2016)

aragats said:


> I use DWM in my ThinkPad T430. A couple of days ago I installed the old CDE just for fun. It works great!


I love CDE (memories) and I think to install it. Is it possible to get 2560x1440 (16:9) resolution, please?


----------



## aragats (Sep 23, 2016)

fernandel said:


> I love CDE (memories) and I think to install it. Is it possible to get 2560x1440 (16:9) resolution, please?


Since I don't have a corresponding monitor I just started Xvfb(1) with 2560x1440x24 resolution, here is the screenshot:
http://files.ara-ler.com/freebsd/scr-hires.png


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 19, 2016)

aragats said:


> I use DWM in my ThinkPad T430. A couple of days ago I installed the old CDE just for fun. It works great!



What's the port name? I couldn't find it.


----------



## aragats (Nov 19, 2016)

PacketMan , it's not an official port yet: https://github.com/MikaelUrankar/cde .
Everything is straight forward, I've built it without any issue.


----------



## Christian Bettinger (Nov 19, 2016)

My setup using x11-wm/jwm with phono-theme (https://github.com/cbettinger/phono-theme) and x11-wm/xcompmgr:


----------



## topcat (Nov 20, 2016)

x11-wm/windowmaker with x11-wm/compton:


----------



## Christian Bettinger (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice setup. I like the wallpaper image. Can you post a link to the image?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 16, 2016)

Christian Bettinger said:


> Nice setup. I like the wallpaper image. Can you post a link to the image?



Search on Google Images "material landscape wallpaper"
I don't know if you will find this specific wallpaper but you are going to find a lot similar


----------



## Seagate (Jan 13, 2017)

fernandel said:


> I start to use Xfce4 with Cairo dock and I like it...
> 
> View attachment 3047 View attachment 3048


wow very very nice, sir !


----------



## r0g3r (Feb 24, 2017)

FreeBSD 11.0 with herbstluftwm running luakit and cmatrix


----------



## zhl (Mar 9, 2017)

protocelt said:


> My x11/awesome desktop. I'm liking this Window Manager more and more.


The greatest thing since bread came sliced! Probably the best screenshot  in this thread.


----------



## Handy92 (Mar 18, 2017)

Windows10 with Disable telemetric and another shit stuff woring *Verry MUCH* better. T.Y.!


----------



## teo (Mar 19, 2017)

ILUXA said:
			
		

>



Whish  is the wallpaper? The home icon (logotype of FreeBSD) where download?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 19, 2017)

teo said:


> Whish  is the wallpaper? The home icon (logotype of FreeBSD) where download?





 


FreeBSD icon was found somewhere on the web…
Wallpaper is an edited version of one of the GNOME 3.16 (or 3.14) default wallpapers pack,
Inscription at the bottom left says "Om Namah Shivaya" on Sanskrit.

By the way, now I use the same desktop as ~6 months ago —










A volume indicator — is an audio/osdmixer, you can easily customize its source code to satisfy your needs.


As a desktop handler & file manager I use x11-fm/pcmanfm, it is the most stable GUI FM for FreeBSD IMO.


----------



## teo (Mar 20, 2017)

ILUXA said:
			
		

> By the way, now I use the same desktop as ~6 months ago —


 Elegant system finish , maybe you have any guide personalized  of this model of presentation system with this  graphical desktop on english?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 22, 2017)

Maу be I'll create it one day, somewhere here, on FreeBSD forums...
Thanks, teo, I'm glad you like it. 

There is nothing difficult,  after x11-wm/windowmaker installation,
just configure it with /usr/local/GNUstep/Applications/WPrefs.app/WPrefs,
search for some nice dock apps with `% pkg search -c dockapp`,
install your favourite software, ???, PROFIT! 

To change dock background, also use WPrefs, 
use 64x64 images, you can create them with graphics/gimp for example, here is mine:




As a composite manager use x11-wm/compton,
My ~/.config/compton.conf:


Spoiler: compton.conf





```
backend = "xrender";
vsync = "opengl";
xrender-sync = true;
dbe = false;
paint-on-overlay = true;
glx-no-stencil = true;
detect-transient = true;
sw-opti = true;
detect-rounded-corners = true;
detect-client-opacity = true;
detect-client-leader = true;
mark-wmwin-focused = true;
mark-ovredir-focused = true;
dbus = true;

frame-opacity = 1;
inactive-opacity = 1;

shadow = true;
clear-shadow = true;
no-dnd-shadow = true;
no-dock-shadow = true;
shadow-ignore-shaped = true;
shadow-radius = 5;
shadow-opacity = 1;
shadow-offset-x = -8;
shadow-offset-y = -8;

shadow-exclude = [
        "class_g *?= 'Fvwm'",
        "class_g *?= 'Conky'",
        "class_g %= '*.exe'",
        "class_g = 'Mate-notification-daemon'",
        "class_g = 'Notification-daemon'",
        "class_g = 'Gnome-screenshot'",
        "class_g = 'Wine'",
        "class_g = 'Firefox' && argb",
        "class_g = 'Seamonkey' && argb",
        "class_g = 'Thunderbird' && argb",
        "class_g = 'Plank'",
        "_GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS@:c"
];

fading = true;
fade-delta = 5;
no-fading-openclose = false;
fade-in-step = 0.03;
fade-out-step = 0.03;

fade-exclude = [
        "class_g = 'Altyo'",
        "class_g = 'Wine'"
];

wintypes:
{
        tooltip = { fade = false; shadow = true; opacity = 0.9; };
        popup_menu = { fade = false; shadow = true; };
        dropdown_menu = { fade = false; shadow = true; };
};
```




As a file manager/desktop handler, use  x11-fm/pcmanfm,
to start desktop automatically, add "`pcmanfm --desktop`" to autostart.

If I'm missing something, just ask me.


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 23, 2017)

(In home)
Clean and simple, x11-wm/fvwm as window manager

x11/terminator as main terminal emulator

x11-fm/caja as file manager



 





forgot..Lilyterm for scripts and "fast init response needed tasks"


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 24, 2017)

my another desktop, this is for music...

Audacious with eq modified from source


----------



## RandomUser (May 13, 2017)

Lot of time but finally _I Am Windows,_ nobody expect 





http://ipleak.com/
https://amiunique.org/fp
https://ipleak.net/
http://dnsleak.com


----------



## George_ember (May 19, 2017)

Simple things. Fluxbox with xcompmgr with xfce4-panel and xfce4-terminal following dark pastel palette

Setup can be found here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60991/
Wallpaper uploaded here: https://s16.postimg.org/erbczq4g3/kace-rodriguez-85845.jpg


----------



## teo (Jun 11, 2017)

George_ember said:
			
		

> Simple things. Fluxbox with xcompmgr with xfce4-panel and xfce4-terminal following dark pastel palette


 Excellent, as achievement customize and configure as you see that cute Fluxbox window manager? Try it many times and I could not with the little information of FluxBox on the internet. You have available the procedures that you did for the stop as well?


----------



## George_ember (Jun 11, 2017)

teo said:


> Excellent, as achievement customize and configure as you see that cute Fluxbox window manager? Try it many times and I could not with the little information of FluxBox on the internet. You have available the procedures that you did for the stop as well?



My Εnglish is not very good but If I understood right you want to learn how to configure Fluxbox?


----------



## teo (Jun 11, 2017)

George_ember said:


> My Εnglish is not very good but If I understood right you want to learn how to configure Fluxbox?


Yes, as you customize and configure FluxBox as shown in the picture? Perhaps you have noted all the steps you did to stop that as well.


----------



## George_ember (Jun 11, 2017)

teo said:


> Yes, as you customize and configure FluxBox as shown in the picture? Perhaps you have noted all the steps you did to stop that as well.



To configure the Menu: http://fluxbox.org/help/man-fluxbox-menu.php
Τo set a wallpaper you should use graphics/feh

set something similar to your *.xinitrc* file

```
exec feh --bg-scale /home/user/Pictures/picture.png
```

To change themes (styles as they called in Fluxbox) put the themes into */home/user/.fluxbox/Styles
*
To configure the theme on gtk apps use x11-themes/lxappearance

For lock screen application I use x11/xtrlock/

Finally if you want to change font or font size etc on Fluxbox, you should change it on every style on font section


----------



## corrosion (Jun 30, 2017)

sk8harddiefast said:


> A personal combination of numix-icon-theme and numix-icon-theme-circle. That I made was to use as base the numix-icon-theme and replace all apps folders with this of numix-icon-theme-circle. (Need some hacking on index.theme and on scalable folder).
> 
> My GTK theme is named Siva and can be found here: http://nale12.deviantart.com/art/Siva-Flat-1-3-0-353499016
> 
> Finally the dockbar is the famous Plank dock (Can be found in ports).


Please would you be so kind to share your numix icon package? Thanks!


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jul 1, 2017)

corrosion said:


> Please would you be so kind to share your numix icon package? Thanks!



That's a pretty old post, so you're not likely to get an answer from the original poster. But finding the Numix icon theme is easy enough. It's got its own website and GitHub repository, and can be downloaded from about a half-dozen places at this point.


----------



## George_ember (Jul 2, 2017)

corrosion said:


> Please would you be so kind to share your numix icon package? Thanks!



From then I even changed hdd (to ssd)! Sorry to be late to answer! (sk8harddiefast was my previous account). I would like to share it but I didn't kept it


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 17, 2017)

My FreeBSD 11.0 RELEASE-p9 Gateway/Acer clone running Fluxbox, Gkrellm, Eterm, Xfe and xmms.


----------



## Minbari (Jul 17, 2017)

My FreeBSD machine: R-11.0-p11
_ urxvt as a terminal
_ conky
_ i3wm as a Window Manger


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 19, 2017)

My trusty 10 year old Sony Vaio running FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p9 with Fluxbox, Gkrellm, Eterm, Xfe, and xmms.


----------



## mrclksr (Jul 19, 2017)

WM:
x11-wm/fluxbox​Panel:
x11/tint​Terminal:
x11/sakura​Mixer:
audio/dsbmixer​Storage device management:
sysutils/dsbmc​


----------



## wolffnx (Jul 19, 2017)

I shed a tear for the remembered XMMS


----------



## rufwoof (Jul 20, 2017)

FreeBSD 11.0 RELEASE-p9. MATE. Brightside (hot corners) with mouse into top left corner set to toggle show/hide desktop. Installed as a dual-boot alongside Debian oldstable (Jessie). Acer 3201 desktop, AMD Phenom x4, 2GB, Nvidia GT8600GT. 32" 720p TV as monitor.




(clickable thumbnail)

gkrellm system monitor with theme from http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/nav.php3?node=gkrellmall&sort=name


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 20, 2017)

juan9182 said:


> I shed a tear for the remembered XMMS



Dry your eyes for xmms 1.2.11 is still available in multimedia/xmms with hundreds of skins in multimedia/xmms-skins-huge.


----------



## wolffnx (Jul 20, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Dry your eyes for xmms 1.2.11 is still available in multimedia/xmms with hundreds of skins in multimedia/xmms-skins-huge.


yes,i know that still today is very popular but make me remember that old days when i use it in Mandrake..Red hat And Debian


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 20, 2017)

juan9182 said:


> yes,i know that still today is very popular but make me remember that old days when i use it in Mandrake..Red hat And Debian



That's back in the day when I first started using it. I do use Audacious on my other BSD boxen but only because it isn't available.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 21, 2017)

I like to mimic old Windows with xfce4. I like to really keep it simple.


----------



## George_ember (Jul 21, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> View attachment 3824 I like to mimic old Windows with xfce4. I like to really keep it simple.



How old?

Windows XP gtk theme --> https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1015645/
Windows 95 gtk theme --> https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1012363/


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 21, 2017)

"My Network" icon on the desktop would be cool. Show my NFS mounts and shares.


----------



## George_ember (Jul 21, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> "My Network" icon on the desktop would be cool. Show my NFS mounts and shares.



Here you are: https://s13.postimg.org/d1p1ywb9j/gnome-mime-x-directory-smb-workgroup.png

And the original: https://s11.postimg.org/g55zcudg3/gnome-mime-x-directory-smb-workgroup.png


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 22, 2017)

My Thinkpad X61 with 4:3 screen ratio running Fluxbox, Gkrellm2, Eterm, Xfe, and XMMS.

A bit constrained for my liking at that screen ratio but sweet none the less.


----------



## rufwoof (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm not normally one for dark themes, but seeing yours Trihexagonal I loaded up FreeBSD Mate black theme and its one of the best dark themes I've seen.





Usually controls go missing (difficult to see) with such dark themes, but Mate seem to have it about right and all of the control boxes and ticks etc. I've looked at so far (in Libre Calc ...etc.) have all been visible.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 23, 2017)

That Mate theme does appeal to me, it's clean looking. I've seen it before on a Linux box.


----------



## rufwoof (Jul 23, 2017)

I did find one barely visible control in Libre Calc when the Draw toolbox is opened. The bottom left there's two line draw options ... one to draw just the line another to draw a line with a arrow ... that with that Mate Black theme isn't easily visible until you mouse over the control. The Caja (nautilus based file manager) did have black text on a dark background, however that was easily resolved by using the edit preference colour option to drag a white background to the panel (as in the image I posted).

The nice thing about Mate is its easy to get good functionality up and running relatively quickly in FreeBSD. Once you have the cli command line, just a matter of pkg install xorg mate mate-desktop ... and after a lot of downloading and installing its pretty much set to go after some editing of /etc/rc.conf I used the guidelines as per here (note that xf86-video-fbdev wasn't installed/available, but it all installed fine).

I suspect that installation was quicker and easier than had I opted for TrueOS.


----------



## rufwoof (Jul 23, 2017)

I haven't added much to the mate install. Brightside was a nice addition (hot corners) as I set brightside-properties top left corner to toggle show/hide desktop. So now when another program is full screen I can just mouse into the top left corner to reveal the desktop icons and launch whatever I need. A bit like taking Mate gnome2 and adding a element of gnome3 on top, but where the displayed programs when you top left are arranged as and  where you prefer. One thing missing is having different icons on different desktops ... as that way you could use desktop switching to present different groups of icons (perhaps for instance desktop 4 for system icons, desktop 3 for multi-media, desktop 2 icons for personal files/folders and desktop 1 icons for your favourite icons).






Wow that animated gif worked  Created a ogv file using recordmydesktop and tried creating a animated gif with openshot but couldn't figure a way to do that ... so instead I used https://ezgif.com/ to upload and convert. Then posted to postimage and linked that here.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 23, 2017)

I am currently in the process of fixing the Nimbus Gtk2 port for a personal project.

This is what it looks like on the Mate desktop:
http://imgur.com/a/babWM

The dark and light variants of it look pretty terrible but the default is still one of the nicest themes I have seen. If anyone here is interested in using it, I will put in a port update request and get it committed to the tree.


----------



## George_ember (Jul 24, 2017)

kpedersen said:


> I am currently in the process of fixing the Nimbus Gtk2 port for a personal project.
> 
> This is what it looks like on the Mate desktop:
> http://imgur.com/a/babWM
> ...



Nimbus was always one of the best! This and Blueprint!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 27, 2017)

FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE in all its glory.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 9, 2017)

My new T61 with a fresh build of FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE.

I know I'm not the only one with a FreeBSD desktop...


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 11, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 3871
> 
> My new T61 with a fresh build of FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE.
> 
> *I know I'm not the only one with a FreeBSD desktop...*



you're right


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 11, 2017)

juan9182 said:


> you're right



Point being, why am I the only one posting screenshots these days? Let's see 'em! 

You've managed to do what so many others seem to think "requires too much effort", show them why.

I suppose since I just updated all 4 of mine to FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 I could post new ones... 

But I keep the same configuration so the only thing that ever changes on mine is the wallpaper, and that not so often anymore.


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 11, 2017)

well..here is mine (today)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 11, 2017)

Now that's what I'm talking about!

I like www/seamonkey a lot but isn't it marked as vulnerable?


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 11, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!
> 
> I like www/seamonkey a lot but isn't it marked as vulnerable?



yes, but i have no problems using it, and firefox is too heavy for daily use


----------



## aimeec1995 (Aug 13, 2017)

Many of these image links don't even work.
CodeBlock, your links redirect to LocalHost.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 13, 2017)

aimeec1995 said:


> Many of these image links don't even work.
> CodeBlock, your links redirect to LocalHost.


 
The posts made by CodeBlock on the first page are from 2009. The site in which he posted images to http://hexinary.net/ does not even appear to exist anymore.

Do you have a screenshot to post or only criticism?


----------



## aimeec1995 (Aug 14, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> The posts made by CodeBlock on the first page are from 2009. The site in which he posted images to http://hexinary.net/ does not even appear to exist anymore.
> 
> Do you have a screenshot to post or only criticism?



Sorry. I did not realize how old the thread was.


----------



## teo (Aug 14, 2017)

juan9182 said:


> well..here is mine (today)
> 
> View attachment 3874


FluxBox custom with the help of XFCE and Slim?


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 14, 2017)

teo said:


> FluxBox custom with the help of XFCE and Slim?



no, Fvwm with Wbar and Conky
And Slim, yes,only in my notebook


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 15, 2017)

FVWM Vertex theme






1. Install GTK Vertex theme:
`# pkg install automake autoconf pkgconf gtk-murrine-engine`
`% git clone https://github.com/horst3180/vertex-theme --depth 1 && cd vertex-theme`
`% ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr/local`
`# make install`

2. Install x11-themes/lxappearance and choose Vertex theme.

3. Download attached zip archive (fvwm.zip) and extract .fvwm/ dir to your home dir (~/.fvwm).

4. Install and start FVWM: `# pkg install fvwm`, `% startx /usr/local/bin/fvwm2`.




5. Enjoy!

Button pixmaps were tacken from original Vertex gtk theme.

*NOTE:*
To change localization to yor native language — change "_LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8; export LANG_" to "_LANG=<your_locale>.UTF-8; export LANG_" in ~/.fvwm/autostart. To list all available localizations, execute `% locale -a`.


----------



## teo (Aug 15, 2017)

ILUXA said:
			
		

> FVWM Vertex theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That such is the operation of the system in files ZSH?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 15, 2017)

teo said:


> That such is the operation of the system in files ZSH?


What do you mean?


----------



## teo (Aug 15, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> What do you mean?


The file system that you are using, for example ZFS or UTF.


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 15, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> FVWM Vertex theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one ILUXA , check my shutdown script if you like it https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/61990/


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 15, 2017)

teo said:


> The file system that you are using, for example ZFS or UTF.


ZFS


----------



## teo (Aug 15, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> ZFS


With ZFS file is of a higher performance and a better of system? It is more robust the system with the greatest flexibility type ex4t, Btrfs or XFS of Linux?


----------



## tankist02 (Aug 15, 2017)

ZFS is definitely more robust and flexible, but probably not as performant as, say, ext4.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Aug 16, 2017)

Would anyone know what is used in this screenshot? I should like to replicate it.
I should note that this is not my screenshot.


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 16, 2017)

aimeec1995 said:


> Would anyone know what is used in this screenshot? I should like to replicate it.


That's GNOME 2 or MATE.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Aug 16, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> That's GNOME 2 or MATE.


I realize that. But it looks so different? I've never used a compositor or tried to extensively theme before but this is the first time i've wanted to.


----------



## macondo (Aug 16, 2017)

IceWM Firefox 55


----------



## teo (Aug 16, 2017)

aimeec1995 said:


> Would anyone know what is used in this screenshot? I should like to replicate it.


Are you using OpenBox?


----------



## aimeec1995 (Aug 16, 2017)

teo said:


> Are you using OpenBox?


That's not my screenshot.


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 16, 2017)

Dyson SunOS with OpenIndiana desktop and Conky (illumos based)


----------



## Minbari (Aug 16, 2017)

aimeec1995 said:


> Would anyone know what is used in this screenshot? I should like to replicate it.
> I should note that this is not my screenshot.



It's Gnome 2.x on top of OpenIndiana Hipster/Gnome (formerly OpenSolaris).


----------



## aimeec1995 (Aug 16, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> Dyson SunOS



That was the default desktop for Dyson?
I will have to track down and iso and extract its theme.


----------



## r0g3r (Aug 18, 2017)

stumpwm


----------



## aimeec1995 (Aug 19, 2017)

Anyone here using TWM?
Would be cool to see screenshots and maybe config files.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 20, 2017)

aimeec1995 said:


> Anyone here using TWM?
> Would be cool to see screenshots and maybe config files.



Graham's TWM Page!

I prefer x11-wm/fluxbox, it seems more polished, but he has managed to make several nice config files to tweak it.


----------



## macondo (Aug 20, 2017)

ratpoison, mirage, qterminal


----------



## aimeec1995 (Aug 20, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Graham's TWM Page!
> 
> I prefer x11-wm/fluxbox, it seems more polished, but he has managed to make several nice config files to tweak it.



Yeah I've been there but he doesn't post his own config that I can see..


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 20, 2017)

aimeec1995 said:


> Yeah I've been there but he doesn't post his own config that I can see..



Look toward the bottom of the page. He outlines several aspects of a ~/.twmrc file, along with the themes he lists.


```
There are other setting within your .twmrc you might want to change.
I tend to group together and comment settings so thats it easier to identify
what does what when you come back weeks later to change something.
Other items effecting the 'Look and Feel' are as follows :-

# Settings effecting window borders etc ------------------------------------------

BorderWidth 1             # Number of pixels for border around entire window
FramePadding 1             # Number of pixels between titlebar buttons & frame
TitleButtonBorderWidth 0     # Number of pixels for button border
TitlePadding 2             # Number of pixels around title buttons
ButtonIndent 0             # Larger seems to squash buttons together
MenuBorderWidth 1         # Number of pixels for menu border
NoMenuShadows             # No shadow behind the menu

# Title bar buttons

IconDirectory "/home/admin/.twm/icons" # Directory for non default icons
LeftTitleButton "resize.xbm"=f.resize
RightTitleButton "minimize.xbm"=f.iconify
RightTitleButton "maximize.xbm"=f.fullzoom
RightTitleButton "close.xbm"=f.delete
```

Here's the man TWM page:

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi....2-RELEASE+and+Ports&arch=default&format=html

I try to spend as little time as possible in TWM so I've never made my own. 

If you use `startx` as root from the login terminal it should generate one that you could edit.


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 21, 2017)

...


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 24, 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 24, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> Screenshots are for my Debian version. Prior to those edits I had been running near identical desktops on both that and my FreeBSD desktop. Off now to reflect those changes into the FreeBSD desktop.



I was under the impression that the FreeBSD screenshot thread had always been for posting screenshots of FreeBSD only.


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 25, 2017)

I see a familiar face in the upper left corner background of that top screenshot. 

That's what I like in a screenshot, too. For it to show different programs and what it looks like when you actually use it.


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 25, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I was under the impression that the FreeBSD screenshot thread had always been for posting screenshots of FreeBSD only.


I've mirrored it now also onto my FreeBSD desktop. Just a single visual difference that distinguishes the two. The key point of the post being the manner/method to get a borderless/title free desktop terminal session (Eterm and jwm commands/parameters).

If you want to be pedantic then your own last posting is more of a IBM desktop, and any screenshot of base FreeBSD would be a cli.


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 25, 2017)

kuroneko said:


>


Is that a Xfce base?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 25, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> I've mirrored it now also onto my FreeBSD desktop. Just a single visual difference that distinguishes the two. The key point of the post being the manner/method to get a borderless/title free desktop terminal session (Eterm and jwm commands/parameters).
> 
> If you want to be pedantic then your own last posting is more of a IBM desktop, and any screenshot of base FreeBSD would be a cli.



Mods have warned people who posted OpenBSD screenshots in the past that this thread was for posting screenshots of FreeBSD desktops only. Yours isn't even a shot of a BSD desktop, it's a Linux desktop and a continuation of your promotion of Debian in a FreeBSD forum.

My screenshot is of FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE with an IBM Thinkpad wallpaper due to it being a Thinkpad T61. You do know the difference in a wallpaper, computer and a computer Operating System, don't you?

Not to mention a FreeBSD and Debian forum.


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 25, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> Is that a Xfce base?


It's XFCE4 that I customized.


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 25, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Mods have warned people who posted OpenBSD screenshots in the past that this thread was for posting screenshots of FreeBSD desktops only. Yours isn't even a shot of a BSD desktop, it's a Linux desktop and a continuation of your promotion of Debian in a FreeBSD forum.
> 
> My screenshot is of FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE with an IBM Thinkpad wallpaper due to it being a Thinkpad T61. You do know the difference in a wallpaper, computer and a computer Operating System, don't you?
> 
> Not to mention a FreeBSD and Debian forum.


I've made it perfectly clear I multi boot different choices of desktop systems, and for evaluation purposes have set up two to look identical. You do know what identical is don't you? They are even more identical now as I had been running OpenOffice in the Freebsd version, versus LibreOffice in the other, whereas they're both now using the same choice of Office.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 25, 2017)

"Debian GNU/kFreeBSD and ubuntuBSD are not FreeBSD derivatives, they are a FreeBSD kernel with GNU/Linux userland. No FreeBSD developers or programmers are involved in these products. Topics about Debian GNU/kFreeBSD and ubuntuBSD should not be posted on these forums. We will only deal with the FreeBSD kernel in combination with the FreeBSD userland."

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/7290/

I would assume "Topics about Debian" includes posting Linux screenshots in a thread that is clearly titled "FreeBSD Screen Shots", but I'm not a Mod and will let them decide what is and is not acceptable in a FreeBSD forum. 


I do, however, have the option to put you and your posts promoting Debian on ignore.


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 25, 2017)

I agree with Trihexagonal. The title of this thread is FreeBSD Screen Shots so it should be about FreeBSD, not debian. Even if you made it look the same with the same desktop environment or window manager. This would be like if I talked about pizza in a thread about dessert. They are both food but they are different.


----------



## -Snake- (Aug 25, 2017)

I love FreeBSD with i3wm and PF.


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 25, 2017)

-Snake- said:


> I love freebsd with i3wm and PF.


I used i3 for a while, I like it and also Serial Experiment Lain is a good anime.


----------



## Minbari (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## rufwoof (Aug 26, 2017)

Base FreeBSD install



(had to install from outside of that in order to grab a screenshot).


----------



## UnixRocks (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't have just one workspace. Plus shutter is broken on 11.0-RELEASE right now. So, I built a script with bash, xdotool, and maim to capture all of them. Then ran the captures through ImageMagic montage to stitch them all together. Unfortunately the result is HUGE. Much too large to upload here. So, I put it on my file share site:






If you expand that here, you will have to pan it with scroll bars.  The URL to the file is: https://files.eracc.org/uploads/workspaces.png


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 30, 2017)

I guess I'm rembering old stuff, but here is an older screenshot of the FreeBSD console with customized colors (based on Zenburn) and Gallant as font:







rufwoof said:


> Base FreeBSD install
> 
> 
> 
> (had to install from outside of that in order to grab a screenshot).


Is this satire?


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 2, 2017)

> is this satire?



$ ?

Open a terminal and ... 
telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl


----------



## aimeec1995 (Sep 2, 2017)

Anyone want to post their conky configs and screenshots?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Sep 4, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 3829
> 
> My Thinkpad X61 with 4:3 screen ratio running Fluxbox, Gkrellm2, Eterm, Xfe, and XMMS.
> 
> A bit constrained for my liking at that screen ratio but sweet none the less.



Man, you made it, so cool, yet so light and comfortable




ILUXA said:


> FVWM Vertex theme
> 1. Install GTK Vertex theme:
> `# pkg install automake autoconf pkgconf gtk-murrine-engine`
> `% git clone https://github.com/horst3180/vertex-theme --depth 1 && cd vertex-theme`
> ...



Thank you very much for the detailed walkthrough, you made me curious, I think I'll give FVWM a try as soon as I can

Anyway, I've always been using  JWM, Mate XMonad or Cinnamon since Gnome 3 release (awful in my opinion).
Mate is probably the one I use more often, followed by JWM. Here's a screenshot of a Mate Desktop I've just set up on a recently custom-built Desktop (i5 7500 as you can see, 250 Gb M.2 SSD, Nvidia Geforce 1060, enough to eat up my all of my savings). I edited the ./.xinitrc file in order to make xorg launch xclock, print/gtklp +irc/irssi, audio/mps, www/newsbeuter and misc/linm (all within x11/rxvt-unicode), using the '-geometry' option (urxvt(), xinit()) to adjust position and dimensions of boxes.
A 'command' applet (widget showing custom command's output) on the default (top) panel shows Cpu's temperature, using sysctl() and coretemp().
I linked the default mate-start-button file to a bsd-logo-like .png file, in order for it to appear on the top-left corner, next to applications' menu, instead of the mate default logo. Icon-theme (Obsydian-Red-SemiLight) has been taken from github: https://github.com/madmaxms/iconpack-obsidian


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 4, 2017)

I like jwm for the simplicity of configuring everything in the one file (startup programs, windows decorations, layout ...etc.) and the flexibility it provides. My preferred core is xorg, jwm, pcmanfm and I use pcmanfm --desktop to provide desktop icons in addition to being the file manager.





I don't tend to use menus, instead I use desktop icons and the bottom left where the menu icon might usually be is just a showdesktop control (toggle). I also have a tray menu that opens the applications folder up for other less regularly used programs. Anything else I invoke either by pressing the Special_R (right WIN key) that pops up a run program dialog, or I use the desktop ... that I have predominately set to be a terminal session (xterm). I have little desire for pretty picture wallpapers, as I can just open up some pretty pictures interactively if I feel the urge.

For a borderless xterm I use a .jwmrc group entry of

```
<Group>
    <Name>xterm</Name>
    <Option>nolist</Option>
    <Option>noborder</Option>
    <Option>notitle</Option>
    <Option>sticky</Option>
</Group>
```
and I invoke xterm using

```
<StartupCommand>xterm -uc -geometry 90x24+2+90</StartupCommand>
```
which is obviously tuned to my specific choice of screen resolution.

396 packages installed in total, most of which are installed as part of xorg and apache openoffice (under FreeBSD I find that works better for me than LibreOffice (that I've been a long term user of)).

I have tended to use brightside hot corners to set one corner to showdesktop by mousing into that corner, however under FreeBSD I've found that doesn't always work well (tends to core dump periodically) so I became a little annoyed with that and just reverted my habitual tendency towards going for the bottom left corner click to show the desktop. One nice aspect of brightside I sometimes miss however is the ability to drag a item to the hot corner that reveals the desktop and then continue dragging to drop that onto one of the desktop icons that opens it with that program.

Often my base idle desktop looks like


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> Man, you made it, so cool, yet so light and comfortable



Thanks. I never change the wallpaper on that machine and it sits on a table by my recliner and serves as my MP3 player. I just bought a new pair of Koss PRO4AAT Titanium full-sized headphones especially for use with it.

I use a lightweight pair of Koss KTXPRO1 Titanium open ear headphones to listen to music while I'm online and at $20 a pair they sound better than my $100 Bose earbuds.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Sep 4, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Thanks. I never change the wallpaper on that machine and it sits on a table by my recliner and serves as my MP3 player. I just bought a new pair of Koss PRO4AAT Titanium full-sized headphones especially for use with it.
> 
> I use a lightweight pair of Koss KTXPRO1 Titanium open ear headphones to listen to music while I'm online and at $20 a pair they sound better than my $100 Bose earbuds.



I know what you mean, and I keep a pair of cheap headphones constantly plugged too. I commonly use audio/mpg123 or multimedia/mpv to listen t o mp3 tracks; multimedia/mplayer to connect to online radio stations (for a little while I used tunapie, before it became deprecated); www/youtube_dlto download videos; audio/cmus   to play compact disks;  multimedia/mps-youtube, to stream songs & playlists from youtube. I doubt you haven't tried it, though, were that the case, I would recommend it to you.  It's an awesome port (fast, clean, does one thing and does it well), to the point I have it launched most of time on any system of any computer. Better than having Spotify installed with wine.

I wish to point out I wasn't aware of the existence of sysutils/gkrellm2 and after having tried, i have to admit it's really nice. What I've been doing till know:
- I used to add a 'Command' Applet to my Main Panel, running 
	
	



```
sysctl -n dev.cpu.0.temperature.
```
 with coretemp() enabled, in order to monitor cpu temp, or sysutils/xmbmon daemonized with -P switch (if dealing with an AMD).
- iostat() always running in xterm to monitor devices
- sysutils/atop to monitor processes.
-mail/mutt-lite with a 60s mail_check refresh rate
Amazingly, Gkrellm2 seems to roughly cover much of the job by itself.



rufwoof said:


> I like jwm for the simplicity of configuring everything in the one file (startup programs, windows decorations, layout ...etc.) and the flexibility it provides. My preferred core is xorg, jwm, pcmanfm and I use pcmanfm --desktop to provide desktop icons in addition to being the file manager.
> I don't tend to use menus, instead I use desktop icons and the bottom left where the menu icon might usually be is just a showdesktop control (toggle). I also have a tray menu that opens the applications folder up for other less regularly used programs. Anything else I invoke either by pressing the Special_R (right WIN key) that pops up a run program dialog, or I use the desktop ... that I have predominately set to be a terminal session (xterm). I have little desire for pretty picture wallpapers, as I can just open up some pretty pictures interactively if I feel the urge.



Rufwoof, a perfect example of the flexibility you're speaking about lays in the fact I actually rather holding a more classical environment, with a bottom bar, an application menu accessible on the left corner, and some useful shortcuts on desktop; thus my JWM build somehow reminds LXDE, and more specifically resembles the JWM configuration Puppy Linux uses by default, to which it's inspired. I might post it later on.
Nonetheless your desktop seems original, simple but intriguing, so you did well posting it here



> 396 packages installed in total, most of which are installed as part of xorg and apache openoffice (under FreeBSD I find that works better for me than LibreOffice (that I've been a long term user of)).



Well, even if you relied only on ports, 396 it's still spartan for a system designed for desktop use + apps, and for my experience its a notable goal. An old pc, and a slow connection would really benefit from such a build. I tend not to care to much about the number of ports installed, and as a result, waste more time every time a system upgrade requires a whole-ports' reinstall.



rufwoof said:


> I've made it perfectly clear I multi boot different choices of desktop systems, and for evaluation purposes have set up two to look identical. You do know what identical is don't you? ....



I apologize for stepping between, but I wanted to say that for me there's no need to argue further on that. We all know that any DE/Window Manager can be perfectly comfortable if correctly configured. It's worth looking up a  screenshot of a Linux Distro's that natively implies a specific desktop to see how good it is. What's more,performing a google Images research, seeking -let's say- Blackbox, will give back tons of fantastic examples, undermining the very existence of this thread.
I think the thread was opened instead with the purpose of showing if and how those WMs/DEs can be set in a FreeBSD environment, if FBSD can exploit and take advantage of any of their features,  and whether any of them shows a clear pro over the other in this particular system; and apart from the nice idea of sharing one's own desktop, I think these are the other reasons for which this thread is still actively attended after years.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> ...for a little while I used tunapie, before it became deprecated...



I miss tunapie and was looking for it just the other day...

No, I haven't actually tried multimedia/mps-youtube. If it's a song I like I download it and use multimedia/vlc to convert it to an .ogg file and add it to my digital music collection. I rip all my CD's with audio/asunder so I can listen to them with multimedia/xmms. There is a multimedia/xmms-skins-huge port with hundreds of skins for it to fit any desktop theme.

I've used sysutils/gkrellm2 for years and really like it. Don't miss astro/gkrellmoon2 and misc/gkrellweather2 if you're using it.

BTW, there are 191 skins for sysutils/gkrellm2, too. I'm using one of the glass skins. Just download them and extract them manually to the /home/username/.gkrellm2/themes folder.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed walkthrough, you made me curious, I think I'll give FVWM a try as soon as I can


Soon, when it'll be finished, I'll upload improved configuration,
that includes menu icons and nice dock (using FvwmButtons module), so no need in additional apps, like lxpanel.




I also used to use many WM-s, but FVWM2, IMHO, is really the best stacking WM (never liked tiling WM-s),
it is very customizable, you can configure it to work exactly as you wish, it is extremely stable,
never noticed even minimal bugs, also it is very lightweight and easy on resources.
As cons, it is not easy to configure it if you use it first time, but when you know
how its configuration file and modules work, it is very easy to do anything.


----------



## teo (Sep 9, 2017)

ILUXA said:
			
		

> .....never noticed even minimal bugs, also it is very lightweight and easy on resources.....


With the FluxBox window manager, it consumes less system resources.


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 9, 2017)

WM/DE memory compared here


https://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops/


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 9, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> WM/DE memory compared here
> 
> View attachment 3967
> https://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops/


So FVWM is even a litle bit more lightweight than Fluxbox.
But I think this chart shows FVWM memory usage with all its modules loaded,
without them it shouldn't use much more than TWM, as originaly 
it was designed as a more lightweight TWM replacement.
Also it shows that Window Maker is more lightweigh than FVWM, but I, as an ex Window Maker user ,
can say that FVWM works much faster (and much more stable) than wmaker. So likely  it really shows FVWM with some of its modules loaded,
like FvwmButtons, FvwmPager... etc, here is full list http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/doc/fvwm/html/modules.html.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Sep 10, 2017)

If you guys could post your fvwm or other wm configs that would be great. 
Especially fvwm.


----------



## vall (Sep 10, 2017)

Do you wanna cool screenshot??
Ok!


----------



## sidetone (Sep 10, 2017)

x11-wm/jwm





~/.jwmrc

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<JWM>

    <!-- The root menu. -->
    <RootMenu onroot="18">
       <Program label="Thinglaunch">thingylaunch</Program>
           <Program label="Terminal">xterm</Program>
       <Program label="URXVT">urxvt</Program>
   <Menu label="Office">
       <Program label="Leafpad">leafpad</Program>
       <Program label="Apache Office">openoffice-4.1.3</Program>
       <Program label="PDF">epdfview</Program>
       <Program label="Dia">dia</Program>
   </Menu>
   <Menu label="Internet">
       <Program label="Firefox">firefox</Program>
       <Program label="XMPP">pidgin</Program>
   </Menu>
        <Menu icon="folder.png" label="Utilities">
       <Program label="Calculator">xcalc</Program>
       <Program label="Charmap">gucharmap</Program>
   </Menu>
   <Menu label="Applications">
       <Program label="VLC">vlc</Program>
   </Menu>
        <Separator/>
        <Program icon="lock.png" label="Lock">
            xscreensaver-command -lock
        </Program>
    </RootMenu>
    <RootMenu onroot="2">
   <Restart label="Restart"/>
   <Program label="Reboot">shutdown -r now</Program>
   <Program label="Shutdown">shutdown -p now</Program>
        <Exit label="Exit" confirm="true" icon="quit.png"/>
    </RootMenu>

    <!-- Options for program groups. -->
    <Group>
        <Class>Pidgin</Class>
        <Option>sticky</Option>
    </Group>
    <Group>
        <Name>xterm</Name>
        <Option>vmax</Option>
        <Option>icon:terminal.png</Option>
    </Group>
    <Group>
        <Name>xedit</Name>
        <Option>icon:editor.png</Option>
    </Group>
    <Group>
        <Name>xcalc</Name>
        <Option>icon:calculator.png</Option>
    </Group>

    <!-- Tray at the bottom. -->
    <Tray x="+1" y="+1" autohide="off">
        <TrayButton label="JWM">root:1</TrayButton>
   <Pager labeled="false"/>
        <TaskList maxwidth="256"/>
   <Pager labeled="false"/>
   <Clock zone="UTC" format="UTC %R"></Clock>
    </Tray>
    <Tray x="+1" y="-1" autohide="off">
   <TrayButton label="JWM">root:2</TrayButton>
   <Pager labeled="true"/>
   <TaskList maxwidth="100"/>
   <Dock/>
        <Clock format="%b %d %a %R"></Clock>
    </Tray>

    <!-- Visual Styles -->
    <WindowStyle>
        <Font>Sans-14:bold</Font>
        <Width>4</Width>
        <Height>21</Height>
        <Corner>4</Corner>
        <Foreground>#FFFFFF</Foreground>
        <Background>#333333</Background>
        <Outline>#000000</Outline>
        <Opacity>0.5:0.9:0.1</Opacity>
        <Active>
            <Foreground>#FFFFFF</Foreground>
            <Background>#0077CC</Background>
            <Outline>#000000</Outline>
            <Opacity>1.0</Opacity>
        </Active>
    </WindowStyle>
    <TrayStyle>
        <Font>Sans-9</Font>
        <Background>#111111</Background>
        <Foreground>#FFFFFF</Foreground>
        <Opacity>0.75</Opacity>
    </TrayStyle>
    <TaskListStyle>
        <Foreground>#FFFFFF</Foreground>
        <Background>#111111</Background>
        <Active>
            <Foreground>#FFFFFF</Foreground>
            <Background>#333333</Background>
        </Active>
    </TaskListStyle>
    <PagerStyle>
        <Outline>#000000</Outline>
        <Foreground>#FFFFFF</Foreground>
        <Foreground>#444444</Foreground>
        <Background>#111111</Background>
        <Active>
            <Foreground>#0077CC</Foreground>
            <Background>#333333</Background>
        </Active>
    </PagerStyle>
    <MenuStyle>
        <Font>Sans-14</Font>
        <Foreground>#FFFFFF</Foreground>
        <Background>#333333</Background>
        <Active>
            <Foreground>#FFFFFF</Foreground>
            <Background>#0077CC</Background>
        </Active>
        <Opacity>0.85</Opacity>
    </MenuStyle>
    <PopupStyle>
        <Font>Sans-9</Font>
        <Outline>#000000</Outline>
        <Foreground>#000000</Foreground>
        <Background>#999999</Background>
    </PopupStyle>

    <!-- Path where icons can be found.
         IconPath can be listed multiple times to allow searching
         for icons in multiple paths.
      -->
    <IconPath>
        $HOME/.icons
        /usr/local/share/icons
        /usr/local/share/pixmaps
        /usr/local/lib/X11/icons
    </IconPath>
   <StartupCommand>wmmoonclock</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>volumeicon</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>urxvt -tr -sh 25 -geometry 85x21+90+30</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>urxvt -tr -sh 25 -geometry 90x21+2-25</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>osdmixer d d d d</StartupCommand>
   <Group>
       <Name>urxvt</Name><Name>wmix</Name><Name>wmmoonclock</Name>
       <Option>noborder</Option>
       <Option>constrain</Option><Option>nopager</Option>
       <Option>sticky</Option><Option>layer:below</Option>
       <Option>nolist</Option><Option>tiled</Option>
   </Group>

    <!-- Virtual Desktops -->
    <!-- Desktop tags can be contained within Desktops for desktop names. -->
    <Desktops width="2" height="1">
        <!-- Default background. Note that a Background tag can be
              contained within a Desktop tag to give a specific background
              for that desktop.
         -->
        <Background type="image">/home/mydirectory/waterfall.png</Background>
    </Desktops>

    <!-- Double click speed (in milliseconds) -->
    <DoubleClickSpeed>400</DoubleClickSpeed>

    <!-- Double click delta (in pixels) -->
    <DoubleClickDelta>2</DoubleClickDelta>

    <!-- The focus model (sloppy or click) -->
    <FocusModel>sloppy</FocusModel>

    <!-- The snap mode (none, screen, or border) -->
    <SnapMode distance="10">border</SnapMode>

    <!-- The move mode (outline or opaque) -->
    <MoveMode>opaque</MoveMode>

    <!-- The resize mode (outline or opaque) -->
    <ResizeMode>opaque</ResizeMode>

    <!-- Key bindings -->
    <Key key="Up">up</Key>
    <Key key="Down">down</Key>
    <Key key="Right">right</Key>
    <Key key="Left">left</Key>
    <Key key="h">left</Key>
    <Key key="j">down</Key>
    <Key key="k">up</Key>
    <Key key="l">right</Key>
    <Key key="Return">select</Key>
    <Key key="Escape">escape</Key>

    <Key mask="A" key="Tab">nextstacked</Key>
    <Key mask="A" key="F4">close</Key>
    <Key mask="A" key="#">desktop#</Key>
    <Key mask="A" key="F1">root:1</Key>
    <Key mask="A" key="F2">window</Key>
    <Key mask="A" key="F10">maximize</Key>
    <Key mask="A" key="Right">rdesktop</Key>
    <Key mask="A" key="Left">ldesktop</Key>
    <Key mask="A" key="Up">udesktop</Key>
    <Key mask="A" key="Down">ddesktop</Key>

</JWM>
```
This screenshot is missing the two transparent urxvt terminals that stick and are on the bottom layer, but that's the code. Volume control is in the bottom right corner.
I will try x11-wm/tinywm next.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 10, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> WM/DE memory compared here
> 
> View attachment 3967
> https://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops/



Charts from some Linux site are one thing.

Screenshots of FreeBSD using x11-wm/fluxbox as a WM running `top` showing how much memory is actually being allocated to it at the time are the real testament to how much memory it uses IMO.

I have 3 previous, recent screenshots posted of the said configuration. Here are 3 more:







All told, there are 2 shots of each, all running FreeBSD 11.1 or 11.0 and they are very consistent in what they show:

My relentless 64bit box shows the exact same figure:
80136k
80136k

My unagi 64bit box shows:
78016k
78076k

And my harbinger 32bit box shows:
13244k
15292k

All are running the same programs with the exception of this shot of the relentless box that had www/firefox running where the others didn't.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 10, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I have 3 previous, recent screenshots posted of the said configuration. Here are 3 more:


top and ps utilities doesn't show the actual memory, that is in use by an app, it shows the amount of memory that reserved for an app, as far as I know. ("RES" column should be RESIDENT, not reserved).


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 10, 2017)

For 11.1 (64 bit) and jwm top indicates

```
PID  USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME    WCPU COMMAND
1225 user          1  20    0 75400K 14396K select  3   0:06   0.00% jwm
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 10, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> top and ps utilities doesn't show the actual memory, that is in use by an app, it shows the amount of memory that reserved for an app, as far as I know. ("RES" column should be RESIDENT, not reserved).



The top() page shows SIZE is the total size of the process (text, data, and stack), and what I've always gone by. Actually RES is the current amount of resident memory (both SIZE and RES are given in kilobytes).

P.S. What happened to that psychedelic avatar you used to use?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 10, 2017)

Anyway, here is how many my fvwm configuration use, according to top,

```
1155 iluxa         1  20    0 74000K 12416K select  3   0:02   0.00% fvwm
```





Screenshot was created right now, with all of my applications opened, like firefox, epiphany, compton etc.


And here is fluxbox fresh install, I startx-ed it with its default configuration, with 0 apps loaded (only 2 xterm-s). 

```
14245 iluxa         1  20    0 81636K 13420K select  2   0:00   0.00% fluxbox
```






So fvwm wins here a little bit, at least on my hardware (I'm using 10.4-BETA4 amd64).



Trihexagonal said:


> What happened to that psychedelic avatar you used to use?


I've bored with it, I've used it for more than a year. It is my actual eye, by the way


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 10, 2017)

top run on FreeBSD 11.1 64 bit running twm. Nvidia 8600GT with 1400x900 monitor, set to 1280x800 scaled (scaled visible size as I like larger fonts by default) with a 2880x1800 virtual display area (so can pan the display window around the larger window by moving the mouse to a screen edge).

top output (for twm line)

```
1089 user          1  20    0 37704K  5200K select  3   0:00   0.00% twm
```

scrot image capture captures the full 2880x1800, not just the visible 1280x900 region









Nice thing about twm is how new windows ask for a click to set the position (wire grid shown that can be moved around, mouse click to open the window where the wire frame currently is). With other wm's new windows tend to open often outside of the current visible region.

I'm new to twm so still learning. Quite like what I've seen so far using just the default install (part of xorg). Browser down in bottom right seems nice as you're less inclined to scroll the visible area leftwards when you go to scroll the browser window content vertically. 

Also handy for when a web page/site doesn't fit nicely (usually due to images) as you can just increase the browser window size until it does fit better and then pan around that.

Haven't figured out how to set where programs are opened at startup yet i.e. I know you can launch them in .xintrc, but don't know how for instance to set firefox to open at a certain size in the bottom right corner within the 2880x1800 visible region.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 11, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> Nice thing about twm is how new windows ask for a click to set the position (wire grid shown that can be moved around, mouse click to open the window where the wire frame currently is). With other wm's new windows tend to open often outside of the current visible region.


It is called manual placement, and can be activated in FVWM, for example, with 
	
	



```
Style * ManualPlacement
```
IMHO twm is very outdated, it's missing many features, to be useful, It can be configured via configuration file,
but it is impossible to make it much more useful, than it comes in default configuration,
with those ugly fonts and with those ugly teal titlebars. But x11-wm/vtwm (Twm with a virtual desktop), is a little bit more usable.


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 11, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> It is called manual placement, and can be activated in FVWM, for example, with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


> IMHO twm is very outdated, it's missing many features, to be useful, It can be configured via configuration file, but it is impossible to make it much more useful, than it comes in default configuration, with those ugly fonts and with those ugly teal titlebars.


Adding stalonetray and loading openoffice as a quickstarter into that and twm isn't that bad IMO





~/.twmrc

```
#
# Default twm configuration file; needs to be kept small to conserve string
# space in systems whose compilers don't handle medium-sized strings.
#
# Sites should tailor this file, providing any extra title buttons, menus, etc.
# that may be appropriate for their environment.  For example, if most of the
# users were accustomed to uwm, the defaults could be set up not to decorate
# any windows and to use meta-keys.
#
#
# TWM configs for <rmoki>

NoGrabServer
DecorateTransients #title bars for child windows
RestartPreviousState
NoTitleHighlight #removes ugly highlighting from focused window title
RandomPlacement
IconFont   "variable"
IconManagerFont   "variable"
MenuFont   "variable"
TitleFont   "variable"

#ClientBorderWidth

#
# Custom colors
#
Color
{
   BorderColor "Red"
   DefaultBackground "Black"
   DefaultForeground "LightSteelBlue"
   TitleBackground "LightSteelBlue"
   TitleForeground "Black"
   MenuBackground "Black"
   MenuForeground "LightSteelBlue"
   MenuBorderColor "Red"
   MenuTitleBackground "Black"
   MenuTitleForeground "LightSteelBlue"
   MenuShadowColor "LightSteelBlue"
   MenuBorderColor "Black"
   IconBackground "Black"
   IconForeground "LightSteelBlue"
   IconBorderColor "Red"
   IconManagerBackground "Navy"
   IconManagerForeground "LightSteelBlue"
}

#
#Show icon manager at startup:
#
ShowIconManager
IconManagerDontShow { "gkrellm" } #don't show gkrellm on icon manager
IconifyByUnmapping #when iconifying don't create mini-window

#
# Remove title from TWM Icon Manager and GKrellm.
#
NoTitle {"TWM Icon Manager" "gkrellm"}

#
# Draw window borders - if need use in the future, uncomment and edit values
#
#BorderWidth 1   # Number of pixels for border around entire window
#FramePadding 1   # Number of pixels between titlebar buttons & frame
#TitleButtonBorderWidth 0   # Number of pixels for button border
#TitlePadding 2   # Number of pixels around title buttons
#ButtonIndent 0   # Larger seems to squash buttons together
#MenuBorderWidth 0   # Number of pixels for menu border
#NoMenuShadows   # No shadow behind the menu
#

#
# Define some useful functions for motion-based actions.
#
MoveDelta 3
Function "move-or-lower" { f.move f.deltastop f.lower }
Function "move-or-raise" { f.move f.deltastop f.raise }
Function "move-or-iconify" { f.move f.deltastop f.iconify }

#
# Set some useful bindings.  Sort of uwm-ish, sort of simple-button-ish
#
Button1 = : root : f.menu "defops"

Button1 = m : window|icon : f.function "move-or-lower"
Button2 = m : window|icon : f.iconify
Button3 = m : window|icon : f.function "move-or-raise"

Button1 = : title : f.function "move-or-raise"
Button2 = : title : f.raiselower

Button1 = : icon : f.function "move-or-iconify"
Button2 = : icon : f.iconify

Button1 = : iconmgr : f.iconify
Button2 = : iconmgr : f.iconify

#
# Invoke custom menus with mouse actions:
#
Button3 = : root : f.menu "progs" #right click (left-handed mouse)
Button1 = : root : f.menu "defops" #left click (left-handed mouse)

#
# Closing button on the titlebar
#
IconDirectory "~/.config/icons" # Directory for non default icons
RightTitleButton "close.xbm"=f.delete

#
# And a menus with the usual things
#
menu "defops"
{
"Twm"   f.title
"Iconify"   f.iconify
"Resize"   f.resize
"Move"       f.move
"Raise"       f.raise
"Lower"       f.lower
""       f.nop
"Focus"       f.focus
"Unfocus"   f.unfocus
"Show Iconmgr"   f.showiconmgr
"Hide Iconmgr"   f.hideiconmgr
""       f.nop
"Kill"       f.destroy
"Delete"   f.delete
""       f.nop
"Restart"   f.restart
"Exit"       f.quit
}

#
# And custom menus:
#
menu "progs"
{
"PROGRAMS"   f.title
"xterm"         f.exec "xterm +cm -bg black -fg white -cr yellow&"
"Run Command"   f.exec "~/bin/runco&"
"GVIm"       f.exec "gvim&"
"File Manager"   f.exec "xfe&"
""       f.nop
"Firefox"   f.exec "firefox&"
"Utilities"   f.menu "utilities"
"Office Apps"   f.menu "office_apps"
"Multimedia"   f.menu "multimedia"
"Connections"   f.menu "connect"
"Calculator"   f.exec "xcalc&"
"Display info"   f.exec "xterm -bg black -fg white -cr yellow -e myspecs&"
""       f.nop
"Clock"       f.exec "xclock&"
"Eyes"       f.exec "xeyes&"
"xlock"       f.exec "xlock&"
""       f.nop
"Exit"       f.quit
}

menu "office_apps"
{
"    Office Apps    "   f.title
"Writer"   f.exec "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/swriter&"
"Calc"       f.exec "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/scalc&"
"PDF Reader"   f.exec "xpdf&"
"Gimp 2.8"   f.exec "gimp&"
"Mail"       f.exec "claws-mail&"
}

menu "multimedia"
{
"    Multimedia    "   f.title
"VLC"       f.exec "vlc&"
"Audacious"   f.exec "audacious&"
"MOC"       f.exec "xterm -bg black -fg white -cr yellow -e mocp&"
"The Gimp"   f.exec "gimp&"
"Paint"       f.exec "xpaint&"
"Img Viewer"   f.exec "gqview&"
"Blender"   f.exec "/opt/blender/blender&"
}

menu "connect"
{
"    Connections    "   f.title
"Mail"       f.exec "claws-mail&"
"FTP"       f.exec "xterm -bg black -fg white -cr yellow -e lftp&"
"IRC"       f.exec "xchat&"
"IRC-cli"   f.exec "xterm -bg black -fg white -cr yellow -e irssi&"
"IM"       f.exec "pidgin&"
"IM-cli"   f.exec "xterm -bg black -fg white -cr yellow -e finch&"
"Torrent"   f.exec "transmission-gtk&"
}

menu "utilities"
{
"    Devel Tools    "   f.title
"PSPP"       f.exec "psppire&"
"ClustalX"   f.exec "clustalx&"
"PerlPrimer"   f.exec "perlprimer.pl&"
"Arka"       f.exec "arka&"
"EMBOSS data"   f.exec "xterm -bg black -fg white -cr yellow -e embossdata -showall&"
"Gvim"       f.exec "gvim&"
"R"       f.exec "xterm -bg black -fg white -cr yellow -e R&"
"Python"   f.exec "xterm -bg black -fg white -cr yellow -e python&"
"Elvis-X11"   f.exec   "elvis -G x11&"
}
```

With osmo (calendar, tasks, notes, contacts) and volumeicon also added in (and using firefox as the video player) ...









Still prefer jwm however myself


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 11, 2017)

FreeBSD 11.1 with ...
xorg-minimal nvidia-driver-340 jwm setxkbmap webfonts xterm firefox-esr apache-openoffice pcmanfm galculator leafpad orage xload gtmixer mpg numlockx wifimgr

pkg info | wc -1
shows 270 packages

pcmanfm --desktop
used to provide desktop icon support


----------



## Sensucht94 (Sep 14, 2017)

This time, thanks to Trihexagonal who aroused my curiosity toward Fluxbox, I post an alternative GUI for the new desktop I've been customizing this evening. I didn't believe Fluxbox would be truly that easy to configure (it only took 2-3 hours to read the documentation and set up everything). Yet it is very satisfying: its menu has a clear and user-friendly syntax that quickly allows one to create a complex and fully customized menu-tree to get access to any application.

Theme is blackend: https://www.box-look.org/p/1017096/, with very little modifications.

On top of it I used x11/idesk to make the folder icons you can see on the bottom-left corner; x11/tint to make an additional auto-hiding panel for minimized windows;  deskutils/cairo-dock for the Application dock; x11-wm/compton to grant shadows, inactive windows' transparency and fading effects

There's no more need for feh to set a background, for fluxbox, do not know since when though, has a built-in command to do it.

Being using misc/linm (a clone of Maxdir for DOS)  as File manager. Xinitr loads always the same programs, with the exception of misc/ansiweather for local weather  info. I'm mentioning it because., albeit being probably less known than other apps like wmweather+, it's nice, useful and light.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> with the exception of misc/ansiweather for local weather info.



Try `% curl wttr.in/amsterdam`, replace _amsterdam_ with your home city (Or better your home city with amsterdam ).





To show all options, use `% curl wttr.in/:help`

ansiweather is not bad also, but it's got few not very nice dependencies, which I don't use, like sysutils/coreutils
 and shells/bash.


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks ILUXA.

My 'default' (preferred) xterm font size is a bit too large to accommodate that weather display, so I created a script in my ~/bin folder (that I have added in .profile PATH) to invoke xterm with better settings for me (and London weather report). So I can just type `weather` to get a snapshot of the current forecast, along with the other script I have in bin that caters for typing `lbc` to play LBC radio station


```
cd ~/bin
$ cat lbc
#!/bin/sh
mpv http://media-ice.musicradio.com/LBCLondonMP3Low
$ cat weather
#!/bin/sh
xterm -geometry 136x44+0+0 -fa DejaVu:size=8 -e "curl wttr.in/london;$SHELL"[code]
```
[/code]


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 15, 2017)

sidetone said:


> ```
> <!-- The root menu. -->
> <RootMenu onroot="18">
> <Program label="Thinglaunch">thingylaunch</Program>
> ```


Thingylaunch is a nice simple alternative to what I use (gmrun). I have gmrun set to pop up when I press the right of space bar WIN key i.e. in .jwmrc

```
<Key mask="" key="Super_R">exec:PATH=$PATH:/home/user/bin;export PATH;gmrun</Key>
```
I add ~/bin to the PATH before invoking gmrun as otherwise that isn't set and it doesn't run my ~/bin scripts by name.


----------



## leebrown66 (Sep 15, 2017)

Maybe not screen shots, but a shot of screens.

XFCE, 2 cards, 3 monitors.  LHS used to read docs, middle text and man pages, RHS browser.



> ```
> Section "ServerLayout"
> Identifier     "Layout0"
> Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...


----------



## Sensucht94 (Sep 15, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> Try `% curl wttr.in/amsterdam`, replace _amsterdam_ with your home city (Or better your home city with amsterdam ).
> ansiweather is not bad also, but it's got few not very nice dependencies, which I don't use, like sysutils/coreutils
> and shells/bash.


 
Thanks ILUXA, really helpful; You're right, I don't use neither bash and only occasionally some of the GNU utilities, so it's truly a waste of time and space. I had them installed already as dependency for other ports so didn't even care about this. 

PS: good joke and right mood


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 16, 2017)

wttr.in is pretty powerful. Found this link https://github.com/chubin/wttr.in

For instance you can refine down to a PostCode and/or present data in imperial using the ?u parameter

You can even pull it down as a .png image `curl -o t.png wttr.in/london.png`, or as in a particular language and a transparent image `curl -o f.png wttr.in/Paris_0tqp_lang=fr.png`

I've installed bash and imagemagick and created a bash script
	
	



```
curl -o /tmp/w.png wttr.in/London_tqp0.png
convert -resize 512x256 -transparent black /tmp/w.png /tmp/w-resized.png
convert ~/Pictures/bloodflows.jpg /tmp/w-resized.png -geometry +20+20 -composite ~/Pictures/wallpaper.jpg
```
that pulls the weather down as a image, resizes that image and overlays it onto my wallpaper image


----------



## sidetone (Sep 16, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> I've installed bash and imagemagick and created a bash script
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose it can run from crontab(1) or periodic(8), perhaps inserted directly, to refresh for updated weather.


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 16, 2017)

I haven't yet got around to figuring a reasonable way to refresh the wallpaper (weather). Cron would be one way, I might just use a sleep 1800 loop along with desktop refresh when idle.

Bottom left corner weather pulled in using methods along the lines as outlined in that earlier post https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/8877/page-39#post-360965

Top is `xterm -geometry 104x10+0+0 -fa DejaVu:size=12 -e "$SHELL"`

Bottom right is `xterm -geometry 80x20+400+300 -fa DejaVu:size=10 -e "htop;$SHELL"`

All of those are loaded at startup. Behind each of those xterm windows I have the desktop icons to run those commands ... so if closed they can be easily restarted again





~/.jwmrc has a group setting for xterm of


```
<Group>
    <Name>xterm</Name>
    <Option>nolist</Option>
    <Option>noborder</Option>
    <Option>notitle</Option>
    <Option>sticky</Option>
    <Option>nopager</Option>
</Group>
```

so that no borders or title ..etc. shown (text can still be scrolled using the middle mouse scroll-wheel).


----------



## sidetone (Sep 16, 2017)

Just type `crontab -e`, then insert your above code (script) directly in it, then add the timing code for the hour or 15 minutes before each line. I believe this file goes into /var/cron/tabs/.



rufwoof said:


> ~/.jwmrc has a group setting for xterm of
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Those are the options I have for programs started in jwm in my above posted configuration.


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm using pacmanfm --desktop to provide desktop icons (and wallpaper), so my script contains

```
while true; do
  curl -o /tmp/w.png wttr.in/London_tqp0.png
  convert -resize 448x224 -transparent black /tmp/w.png /tmp/w-resized.png
  convert ~/Pictures/black.png /tmp/w-resized.png -geometry +1+500 -composite ~/Pictures/wallpaper.jpg
  /usr/local/bin/pcmanfm --set-wallpaper=/home/user/Pictures/wallpaper.jpg
  sleep 900
done
```
to recreate the wallpaper and cycle the desktop every 15 minutes.

Specifically for the top xterm I've created a radio script, currently just with content of

```
#!/bin/sh
case "$1" in
   lbc) mpv http://media-ice.musicradio.com/LBCLondonMP3Low ;;
   *) ;;
esac
```
so I can just type in radio lbc ... to play one radio station and I'll  add other stations to that with time (I've just opted to have that talk/news radio station set as the default to load at startup i.e. that xterm is launched using `xterm -geometry 104x10+0+0 -fa DejaVu:size=12 -e "radio lbc;$SHELL"` ).





I can close either the radio or the htop and use the Ctrl-leftmouseclick-xterm-window combination to select the Full Screen (as per xterm) option whenever I want a full screen terminal session (ditto/reverse to scale that xterm session back down again)


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 18, 2017)

xterm at top of screen that is showing bmon, when set to full screen ... reveals a ncurses graphical view of network activity


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 24, 2017)

Work in progress (xorg, jwm, pcmanfm --desktop) 




Some icons set to a transparent icon, so icon text can be placed in reflection of the wallpaper


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 24, 2017)

Found out how to replace ugly x11/xscreensaver logo:

```
% cd /usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver
% sudo make fetch extract patch
```
Then replace /usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver/work/xscreensaver-5.36/utils/images/logo-180.xpm with your xpm image: 
	
	



```
% sudo cp ~/image.xpm ./work/xscreensaver-5.36/utils/images/logo-180.xpm
```
(to convert .png/.jpg image to .xpm use gimp), it shoud be around *30kb*, if it will be too big — xscreensaver will crash. Then execute 
	
	



```
% sudo make deinstall install clean
```

(Logo updated: It's a 180x180 .xpm image with indexed colors (to reduce size), created from /usr/share/examples/BSD_daemon/beastie.fig).


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 1, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> You can even pull it down as a .png image  curl -o t.png wttr.in/london.png, or as in a particular language and a transparent image  curl -o f.png wttr.in/Paris_0tqp_lang=fr.png


Also it is possible to use wttr.in with conky,




Just add 
	
	



```
${execi 600 curl 'wttr.in/[b]Yourcity[/b]?0?T?Q'}
```
 to your ~/.conkyrc. Then conky will update current weather forecast every 10 minutes. "?T" is required, it disables colors: 
	
	



```
View options:

    ?0                      # only current weather
    ?1                      # current weather + 1 day
    ?2                      # current weather + 2 days
    ?n                      # narrow version (only day and night)
    ?q                      # quiet version (no "Weather report" text)
    ?Q                      # superquiet version (no "Weather report", no city name)
    ?T                      # switch terminal sequences off (no colors)
```
Use `curl 'wttr.in/:help'` to show all options.


----------



## ekingston (Oct 2, 2017)

I don't run X11 or a window manager on my FreeBSD system. Do you want a screen shot anyway? I suppose I could plug in a screen and take a picture of it.


----------



## sidetone (Oct 2, 2017)

ekingston said:


> I don't run X11 or a window manager on my FreeBSD system. Do you want a screen shot anyway? I suppose I could plug in a screen and take a picture of it.


Is it a unique screenshot?
If you want. However, what is the point of a terminal screen shot unless it's unique?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 3, 2017)

Here is updated *FVWM Vertex theme* with dock and menu icons.






It uses Droid Sans font, so x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf should be installed.

The only thing that you need to configure for your screen resolution in ~/.fvwm/config, is "IconBox"
Not anymore, just replace

```
Style * IconBox 852x64+0-0, \
IconFill r b, IconGrid 1 1
```
with 
	
	



```
Style * IconBox 0 0 -514 -2,\
	IconFill r b, IconGrid 1 1
```

*Apps* that dock uses:
1. x11/stalonetray
Here is my ~/.stalonetrayrc:

```
kludges force_icons_size
no_shrink  true
skip_taskbar true
sticky true
dockapp_mode simple
parent_bg true
transparent false
geometry 2x2
max_geometry 2x2
icon_size 26
slot_size 26
scrollbars horizontal
```





With this config you're able to scroll tray applications if you launch more than 4 tray apps,
with button on right and left of stalonetray, with mouse wheel or left click.
2. audio/wmsmixer
3. astro/wmmoonclock
4. x11-clocks/wmclockmon






*Apps* from mini buttons:
xterm, xdg-open $HOME (open your home dir with your default file manager), geany, firefox, chromium, iftop, audacious, htop, tigervnc.
Also  mini buttons uses icons from x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme, so it should be installed.
To run applications (Alt+F2) install x11/gmrun, to show your keyboard layout in tray (stalonetray), install x11/sbxkb.

So to use it:
1. Install GTK Vertex theme:
`# pkg install automake autoconf pkgconf gtk-murrine-engine`
`% git clone https://github.com/horst3180/vertex-theme --depth 1 && cd vertex-theme`
`% ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr/local`
`# make install`

2. Install x11-themes/lxappearance and choose Vertex theme.

3. Download attached zip archive (fvwm.zip) and extract .fvwm/ dir to your home dir (~/.fvwm).

4. Install and start FVWM: `# pkg install fvwm`, `% startx /usr/local/bin/fvwm2`.

5. Enjoy!

*To move titlebar buttons to right*




replace
	
	



```
##########Titlebar buttons pixmaps
# Close
ButtonStyle 1 Pixmap button.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 1 Inactive Pixmap button-unfocused.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 1 ActiveDown Pixmap button-close.png -- Flat
# Iconify
ButtonStyle 3 Pixmap button.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 3 Inactive Pixmap button-unfocused.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 3 ActiveDown Pixmap button-iconify.png -- Flat
# Maximize
ButtonStyle 5 Pixmap button.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 5 Inactive Pixmap button-unfocused.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 5 ActiveDown Pixmap button-maximize.png -- Flat
##########Titlebar buttons actions: Close/iconify/maximize
AddToFunc CloseButton
 + C Close
AddToFunc IconifyButton
 + C Iconify
AddToFunc MaximizeButton
 + C Maximize

Mouse 1		1	A	CloseButton
Mouse 1		3	A	IconifyButton
Mouse 1		5	A	MaximizeButton
```
 with 
	
	



```
##########Titlebar buttons pixmaps
# Close
ButtonStyle 2 Pixmap button.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 2 Inactive Pixmap button-unfocused.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 2 ActiveDown Pixmap button-close.png -- Flat
# Iconify
ButtonStyle 6 Pixmap button.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 6 Inactive Pixmap button-unfocused.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 6 ActiveDown Pixmap button-iconify.png -- Flat
# Maximize
ButtonStyle 4 Pixmap button.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 4 Inactive Pixmap button-unfocused.png -- Flat
ButtonStyle 4 ActiveDown Pixmap button-maximize.png -- Flat
##########Titlebar buttons actions: Close/iconify/maximize
AddToFunc CloseButton
 + C Close
AddToFunc IconifyButton
 + C Iconify
AddToFunc MaximizeButton
 + C Maximize

Mouse 1		2	A	CloseButton
Mouse 1		6	A	IconifyButton
Mouse 1		4	A	MaximizeButton
```


Also it is possible to use gnome3 native applications, because it also uses Vertex theme,




just add 
	
	



```
gtk-decoration-layout=close,minimize,maximize:menu
```
 to ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
To move buttons to right, use 
	
	



```
gtk-decoration-layout=menu:minimize,maximize,close
```
.

As a composite manager I use x11-wm/compton,
here is my:


Spoiler: ~/.config/compton.conf





```
dbus = true;
backend = "xrender";
vsync = "opengl";

glx-no-stencil = true;
detect-transient = true;
sw-opti = true;
detect-rounded-corners = true;
use-ewmh-active-win = true;
detect-client-opacity = true;
detect-client-leader = true;
mark-wmwin-focused = true;
mark-ovredir-focused = true;

fading = true;
fade-delta = 5;
no-fading-openclose = false;
fade-in-step = 0.03;
fade-out-step = 0.1;
frame-opacity = 1;
inactive-opacity = 1;

shadow = true;
clear-shadow = true;
no-dnd-shadow = true;
no-dock-shadow = true;
shadow-ignore-shaped = true;
shadow-radius = 4;
shadow-opacity = 1;
shadow-offset-x = -6;
shadow-offset-y = -5;

shadow-exclude = [
	#"!name ~= ''",
	"name = 'Notification'",
	"class_g %= '*.exe'",
	"class_g = 'Gnome-screenshot'",
	"class_g = 'Wine'",
	"class_g = 'conky'",
	"class_g = 'Firefox' && argb",
	"class_g = 'Seamonkey' && argb",
	"class_g = 'Thunderbird' && argb",
	"class_g = 'chromium-browser' && argb"
];


wintypes:
{
	tooltip = { fade = false; shadow = true; opacity = 0.85; };
	popup_menu = { fade = false; shadow = true; opacity = 0.9; };
	dropdown_menu = { fade = false; shadow = true; opacity = 0.9; };
	utility = { fade = true; shadow = true; opacity = 0.85; };
};
```




Also there is embedded drop down xterm in configuration, press F1 to show it, you need to adjust it size to fit yout screen, search for "# Drop-down terminal function", you need to configure 

```
+ I None (drop_down_term, CurrentDesk) Exec exec xterm -name drop_down_term -geometry [b]195x33[/b]
 + I All (drop_down_term, !Maximized) ResizeMove [b]100 65 0 0[/b]
```
 Also, please add 
	
	



```
+ I All (drop_down_term) FlipFocus
```
 to this function (because I forgot).

Most of menu icons where taken from Vivacious Colors GTK Icon Theme.


----------



## ekingston (Oct 3, 2017)

sidetone said:


> Is it a unique screenshot?
> If you want. However, what is the point of a terminal screen shot unless it's unique?



Well, I haven't actually seen one in this thread. Beyond that it's pretty normal.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 3, 2017)

ekingston said:


> Well, I haven't actually seen one in this thread. Beyond that it's pretty normal.


Are you blind? 
See post above, you cannot see it anywhere else.


----------



## ekingston (Oct 3, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> Are you blind?
> See post above, you cannot see it anywhere else.



Those all have window managers.


----------



## sidetone (Oct 3, 2017)

ekingston said:


> I don't run X11 or a window manager on my FreeBSD system. Do you want a screen shot anyway? I suppose I could plug in a screen and take a picture of it.





sidetone said:


> Is it a unique screenshot?
> If you want. However, what is the point of a terminal screen shot unless it's unique?





ekingston said:


> Well, I haven't actually seen one in this thread. Beyond that it's pretty normal.





ILUXA said:


> Are you blind?
> See post above, you cannot see it anywhere else.



Terminal without X11 or window manager.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 4, 2017)

sidetone said:


> Terminal without X11 or window manager.


So, it seems, that I am blind 
I was really a little bit "blind" yesterday night, if you know what I mean.


----------



## sidetone (Oct 4, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> So, it seems, that I am blind
> I was really a little bit "blind" yesterday night.


It's ok. Easy mistake to make. You had to follow the last few posts to notice it.


----------



## ekingston (Oct 4, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> So, it seems, that I am blind
> I was really a little bit "blind" yesterday night, if you know what I mean.



As sidetone said, it's an easy mistake.


----------



## teo (Oct 10, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> Here is updated *FVWM Vertex theme* with dock and menu icons.



Hello ILUXA, can you tell me the software tools you use in help for this graphical desktop FVWM?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 11, 2017)

teo said:


> Hello ILUXA, can you tell me the software tools you use in help for this graphical desktop FVWM?


Hello, Teo! What "software tools"?  
All you need is my config, that is attached above (extract it to your $HOME dir), and x11-wm/fvwm2 installation.
Then start FVWM, with `$ startx /usr/local/bin/fvwm2`, or create .destop file, to start fvwm with your login manager, like slim,
create /usr/local/share/xsessions/fvwm.desktop with 
	
	



```
[Desktop Entry]
Name=FVWM
Exec=fvwm2
```
Other apps that I use, are pretty standard,  like xterm, pcmanfm, geany...


----------



## teo (Oct 11, 2017)

ILUXA said:
			
		

> Hello, Teo! What "software tools"?
> All you need is my config, that is attached above (extract it to your $HOME dir), and x11-wm/fvwm2 installation.
> Then start FVWM, with `$ startx /usr/local/bin/fvwm2`, or create .destop file, to start fvwm with your login manager, like slim,
> create /usr/local/share/xsessions/fvwm.desktop with
> ...



The $HOME DIR  refers to  the user's home? And others software like the editor dconf? Maybe some scripts in the system settings? What are the files or applications on the taskbar called?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 12, 2017)

Try to enter `% echo $HOME` or `% echo ~` in your terminal emulator 
(extracted folder from archive should be "~/.fvwm")
I don't use dconf-editor, or any other tools or panels, all you see in screenshot is fvwm configuration.
Tips how to configure it are given above.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Oct 12, 2017)

Post gnome3 desktops, anyone?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 12, 2017)

As far as I know, gnome3 is dead and not supported by GNOME team on FreeBSD now.
You cannot even install extensions from their site… Also new versions of gnome-shell use systemd as a dependency…
So, it seems, there will be no gnome3 update anymore for FreeBSD.
And it is very sad, I can say, as an ex gnome-shell user and fan, I even owned few gnome-shell extensions.
Here is my gnome-shell screen shot from 2016


----------



## rufwoof (Oct 14, 2017)

I prefer gkrellm myself instead of conky. With the -c option you can run multiple instances so that you can position the clock and its format separately from other elements


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 14, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> With the -c option you can run multiple instances so that you can position the clock and its format separately from other elements



It is possible to do the same with conky, just create different config and launch conky like `% conky -c ~/.conkyrc.second`


BTW, updated logo in "how to change xscreensaver lock screen logo", using original logo from /usr/share/examples/BSD_daemon/beastie.fig:


ILUXA said:


>


----------



## fernandel (Oct 14, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> As far as I know, gnome3 is dead and not supported by GNOME team on FreeBSD now.
> You cannot even install extensions from their site… Also new versions of gnome-shell use systemd as a dependency…
> So, it seems, there will be no gnome3 update anymore for FreeBSD.
> And it is very sad, I can say, as an ex gnome-shell user and fan, I even owned few gnome-shell extensions.
> Here is my gnome-shell screen shot from 2016


I am using GNOME3 long time and as you can see version of gnome-shell on the picture.
BTW: OpenBSD has version 5.24


----------



## fernandel (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 19, 2017)

My Thinkpad X61, which now serves as the music source for my stereo, running  FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 with x11-wm/fluxbox, multimedia/xmms, sysutils/gkrellm2 and graphics/gimp for the shot.


----------



## Maxiu (Oct 19, 2017)

Plasma 5.1 Plz


----------



## teo (Oct 20, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 4066
> 
> My Thinkpad X61, which now serves as the music source for my stereo, running  FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 with x11-wm/fluxbox, multimedia/xmms, sysutils/gkrellm2 and graphics/gimp for the shot.



More or less fluxfox is observed, you can easily configure and customiza fluxbox in FreeBSD? What is the difference between *fvwm* and *fluxbox* with several open applications and hardware shortcuts and devices to the User Box?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 20, 2017)

teo said:


> What is the difference between *fvwm* and *fluxbox*


With x11-wm/fvwm2 you can do almost anything you want, any panel, dock... anything.
While x11-wm/fluxbox is more like  x11-wm/openbox (considering that they are different), it is limited in its configuration,
and not so configurable. But it is much harder to configure fvwm, because its configuration file uses specific "language".
Also most people do not like to learn something new, especially if it is not very easy lo learn, so fluxbox and openbox are more popular.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 20, 2017)

teo said:


> More or less fluxfox is observed, you can easily configure and customiza fluxbox in FreeBSD?



The themes are easily edited through a plain text file. I have a few on my site you're free to use if you like. With the exception of adding programs to the menu through a text file the actual x11-wm/fluxbox configuration is done through a right-click menu.

I have noticed an issue with the x11-wm/fluxbox Force Pseudo-Transparency option that I first attributed to the Radeon card on another FreeBSD box but have since encountered on my OpenBSD box with Nvidia Optimus.

If Force Pseudo-Transparency is enabled it will break native transparency in x11/eterm. If disabled and x11-wm/fluxbox restarted transparency returns to x11/eterm. You just don't get transparency in the menu or toolbar, everything else works as it should.

I have two other FreeBSD machines with the same configuration, one uses Nvidia and the other an Intel chip, and don't experience the problem on either of those machines.


----------



## rufwoof (Oct 20, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I have noticed an issue with the x11-wm/fluxbox Force Pseudo-Transparency option that I first attributed to the Radeon card on another FreeBSD box but have since encountered on my OpenBSD box with Nvidia Optimus.


When I tried OpenBSD with a Nvidia 8600GT it worked ok'ish except for moving/dragging windows around where it was sluggish. twm was about the only choice that circumvented that. Switching over to the PC's on board Radeon ATI fixed that for me. I've not however used transparency (nor fluxbox) in either FreeBSD or OpenBSD.


----------



## teo (Oct 21, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> ... With the exception of adding programs to the menu through a text file the actual x11-wm/fluxbox configuration is done through a right-click menu.
> 
> I have noticed an issue with the x11-wm/fluxbox Force Pseudo-Transparency option that I first attributed to the Radeon card on another FreeBSD box but have since encountered on my OpenBSD box with Nvidia Optimus.
> 
> If Force Pseudo-Transparency is enabled it will break native transparency in x11/eterm. If disabled and x11-wm/fluxbox restarted transparency returns to x11/eterm. You just don't get transparency in the menu or toolbar, everything else works as it should.



Complicated, and  what are those sites?


----------



## olivierd (Oct 24, 2017)

Screenshot of LXQt 0.12.0


----------



## thebardian (Oct 26, 2017)

And the following link is a video showing how I control openbox using primarily the keyboard:
https://i.imgur.com/JFWel3b.mp4

dotfiles:
https://github.com/a-schaefers/dotfiles

representing on reddit: (You guys should post here if you already do not!)
https://redd.it/77ppf7


----------



## sidetone (Oct 26, 2017)

Partial ~/.jwmrc for x11-wm/jwm:

```
<StartupCommand>wmmoonclock</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>volumeicon</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>osdmixer d d d d</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>pidgin</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>firefox</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>thunderbird</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>hot-babe -i</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>urxvt -tr -sh 15 -fg white -bc -uc -geometry 120x26-5+45</StartupCommand>
   <StartupCommand>urxvt -tr -sh 15 -fg white -bc -uc -geometry 125x26-5-25</StartupCommand>
    <!-- Options for program groups. -->
   <Group>
   <Name>wmmoonclock</Name><Name>urxvt</Name>
   <Option>noborder</Option>
   <Option>constrain</Option><Option>nopager</Option>
   <Option>sticky</Option><Option>layer:below</Option>
   <Option>nolist</Option>
   </Group>
   <Group>
       <Class>Firefox</Class>
   <Option>desktop:1</Option><Option>minimized</Option>
   </Group>
   <Group>
       <Class>Thunderbird</Class>
   <Option>desktop:2</Option><Option>minimized</Option>
   </Group>
   <Group>
       <Name>hot-babe</Name>
   <Option>x:1725</Option><Option>y:50</Option><Option>desktop:2</Option>
   </Group>
   <Group>
        <Name>pidgin</Name>
        <Option>sticky</Option><Option>layer:above</Option><Option>minimized</Option>
   </Group>
   <Group>
        <Name>xterm</Name>
        <Option>vmax</Option>
        <Option>icon:terminal.png</Option>
   </Group>
   <Group>
        <Name>xcalc</Name>
        <Option>icon:calculator.png</Option>
   </Group>

</JWM>
```


----------



## Maxnix (Oct 29, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!
> 
> I like www/seamonkey a lot but isn't it marked as vulnerable?


All vulnerabilities have been resolved now.


----------



## thebardian (Oct 31, 2017)

My latest



 



https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/79uocz/openbox_heman_unixmen/?st=j9fzg077&sh=738f04be


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 31, 2017)

sidetone said:


>


I see you're using audio/osdmixer, here is my patch, that can be useful,
after applying it, "PCM" column should disappear, and when volume will be changed,
osdmixer should show only master volume in green color (instead of "lawngreen"),




just add /usr/ports/audio/osdmixer/files dir and create /usr/ports/audio/osdmixer/files/patch-main.c file with:

```
--- main.c.orig	2005-12-23 13:14:27.000000000 +0200
+++ main.c	2017-11-03 05:51:25.163671000 +0200
@@ -40,7 +40,6 @@
 #include <string.h>
 
 static int master = 0;
-static int pcm = 0;
 
 // handles
 static int fd_mixer;
@@ -48,22 +47,23 @@
 
 // style and position
 static int font_type = 1;
-static char *font1 = "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal-*-*-240-*-*-p-*-iso8859-1";
-static char *font2 = "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal-*-*-320-*-*-p-*-iso8859-1";
-static int pos_x = 48;
-static int pos_y = 48;  
+static char *font1 = "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal-*-*-300-*-*-p-*-iso8859-1";
+static char *font2 = "-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-*-240-*-*-c-*-iso8859-1";
+static char *font3 = "-dec-terminal-bold-r-normal-*-*-220-*-*-c-*-iso8859-1";
+static int pos_x = 55;
+static int pos_y = 60;
 static int osd_delay = 4;
 static int system_delay = 40000;
 
 void* volume_read (void* v);
 void init_bars (void);
-int changed (int m, int p);
+int changed (int m);
 
 int main (int argc, char *argv[]) {
 	
 	pthread_t mythread;
 	fd_mixer = open("/dev/mixer", O_RDWR);
-	int m_prev, p_prev;
+	int m_prev;
 	int countdown = osd_delay * 10;
 	
 	if (argc < 5) { // help
@@ -71,24 +71,25 @@
 		printf ("\nosdmixer version 0.9\n");
 		printf ("\nUsage:\n");
 		printf ("osdmixer pos_x pos_y delay fonttype\n");
-		printf ("\npos_x		horizontal space in pixels (default 48)\n");
-		printf ("pos_y		vertical space in pixels (default 48)\n");
+		printf ("\npos_x		horizontal space in pixels (default 55)\n");
+		printf ("pos_y		vertical space in pixels (default 60)\n");
 		printf ("delay		delay before OSD closes (default 4, 2 - 6 is useful)\n");
 		printf ("fonttype	change font (default 1)\n");
 		printf ("		1 for %s\n", font1);
 		printf ("		2 for %s\n", font2);
+		printf ("		3 for %s\n", font3);
 		printf ("\nExamples:\n");
-		printf ("osdmixer 48 48 4 1 (these are default values)\n");
+		printf ("osdmixer 55 60 4 1 (these are default values)\n");
 		printf ("osdmixer d 80 d d (use d for default value)\n\n");
 		return 0;	
 		
 	}
 	
 	// get arguments, ignore them, if they are not plausible, use strtol() in future
-	if (argv[1] != "d") { if ((atoi(argv[1]) < 2000) && (atoi(argv[1]) > 0)) { pos_x = atoi(argv[1]); } }
-	if (argv[2] != "d") { if ((atoi(argv[2]) < 1500) && (atoi(argv[2]) > 0)) { pos_y = atoi(argv[2]); } }
-	if (argv[3] != "d") { if ((atoi(argv[3]) < 10) && (atoi(argv[3]) > 0)) { osd_delay = atoi(argv[3]); } }
-	if (argv[4] != "d") { if ((atoi(argv[4]) < 3) && (atoi(argv[4]) > 0)) { font_type = atoi(argv[4]); } }
+	if (*argv[1] != 'd') { if ((atoi(argv[1]) < 2000) && (atoi(argv[1]) > 0)) { pos_x = atoi(argv[1]); } }
+	if (*argv[2] != 'd') { if ((atoi(argv[2]) < 1500) && (atoi(argv[2]) > 0)) { pos_y = atoi(argv[2]); } }
+	if (*argv[3] != 'd') { if ((atoi(argv[3]) < 10) && (atoi(argv[3]) > 0)) { osd_delay = atoi(argv[3]); } }
+	if (*argv[4] != 'd') { if ((atoi(argv[4]) < 4) && (atoi(argv[4]) > 0)) { font_type = atoi(argv[4]); } }
 
 	
 	setlocale (LC_ALL, "");	
@@ -98,10 +99,9 @@
 	while (1) {
 
 		m_prev = master;
-		p_prev = pcm;
 		usleep (system_delay);
 		
-		if ((changed (m_prev, p_prev)) || (countdown == -1)) {
+		if ((changed (m_prev)) || (countdown == -1)) {
 			
 			// volume has been changed by user
 			countdown = osd_delay * 10;
@@ -115,7 +115,7 @@
 				
 			while(countdown > 0) {  // delay before closing OSD after last volume change, check for new changes
 
-				while  (changed (m_prev, p_prev)) { 
+				while  (changed (m_prev)) { 
 					
 					countdown = 0; 
 					
@@ -123,26 +123,15 @@
 					
 					if (master == 0) {
 
-						xosd_display (osd, 1, XOSD_string, "(muted)");
-
-					} else {
-
-						xosd_display (osd, 1, XOSD_percentage, master / 257);  // first bar, line 2
-
-					}
-
-					if (pcm == 0) {
-
 						xosd_display (osd, 3, XOSD_string, "(muted)");
 
 					} else {
-					
-						xosd_display (osd, 3, XOSD_percentage, pcm / 257);    // second bar, line 4
+
+						xosd_display (osd, 3, XOSD_percentage, master / 257);  // master volume bar
 
 					}
 
 				m_prev = master;
-				p_prev = pcm;
 					
 					
 				} // volume changes -> break, show change
@@ -162,10 +151,10 @@
 	return 0;
 }
 
-int changed (int m, int p) {  // returns 1 when volume was changed
+int changed (int m) {  // returns 1 when volume was changed
 
 	usleep (system_delay);
-	if ((m != master) || (p != pcm)) {
+	if (m != master) {
 
 	         return 1;
 
@@ -192,7 +181,10 @@
 		case 2: xosd_set_font (osd, font2);
 			break;
 
-		default: xosd_set_font (osd, font2);
+		case 3: xosd_set_font (osd, font3);
+			break;
+
+		default: xosd_set_font (osd, font1);
 			break;
 
 	}
@@ -200,15 +192,13 @@
 	xosd_set_outline_offset(osd, 2);
 	xosd_set_outline_colour(osd, "black");
 	//xosd_set_shadow_offset (osd, 3);
-	xosd_set_colour (osd, "lawngreen");
+	xosd_set_colour (osd, "green");
 	xosd_set_pos (osd, XOSD_bottom);
 	xosd_set_vertical_offset (osd, pos_y);
 	xosd_set_align (osd, XOSD_left);
 	xosd_set_horizontal_offset (osd, pos_x);
-	xosd_set_bar_length (osd, 50);
+	xosd_set_bar_length (osd, 60);
 	
-	xosd_display (osd, 0, XOSD_string, "Master"); // display line 1
-	xosd_display (osd, 2, XOSD_string, "PCM"); // display line 3
 	usleep (2500);
 			      	
 }
@@ -220,7 +210,6 @@
 		if (fd_mixer) {
 		
 			ioctl(fd_mixer,SOUND_MIXER_READ_VOLUME,&master);
-			ioctl(fd_mixer,SOUND_MIXER_READ_PCM,&pcm);
 			usleep (system_delay);
 		
 		}
```
inside. Then execute `# make clean deinstall install`.
Kill all osdmixer instances after reinstallation, and start it with `% osdmixer d d d d &`.

It is possible to choose 3 fonts with different size after patching, use `% osdmixer` to view all options.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 4, 2017)

So yeah, might as well 

I recently got hold of a Dell PowerEdge SC1420 server. It's a tower  model so it really fits my environment, and I figured... why not?  Normally the X environment is a massive "no no" on my servers, but this was to be a replacement for my LAN server.

So my old 'Macron' server (32bit, 2Gb memory, obviously running FreeBSD) was to be replaced by this one.. My 'Omicron' server; 64bit, 4Gb memory, obviously FreeBSD powered but this time I also decided to add a GUI. KDE no less:



 

Here I am watching my all-time favorite Naruto Shipuuden episido (10 vs 100 puppets), Gimp is compiling in my (screen powered) Konsole and you also see Dolphin in the back. It's been a seriously long time since I worked with KDE but so far I am enjoying the environment.

The best part is obviously that I have programs such as VLC which I use on both Windows and now KDE.

I'm still busy setting the whole thing up, and even my (Evangelion anime based) background isn't fully decided on, but so far I am definitely happy. Gotta love semi-transparent console applications


----------



## Minbari (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Sensucht94 (Nov 12, 2017)

I think the ScreenShot thread would benefit a lot from starting using *dylanaraps/neofetch* as a replacement for sysutils/bsdinfo


----------



## Sensucht94 (Nov 25, 2017)

Going with Lumina


----------



## macondo (Nov 26, 2017)

IceWM - mirage - HTML5 (NO flash)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 26, 2017)

The HDD on my Gateway/Acer clone failed a couple months ago and I just got around to replacing and rebuilding it today.

Running x-11/wm/fluxbox, x11-fm/xfe, sysutils/gkrellm2, x11/eterm, multimedia/xmms and graphics/gimp for the shot.





While I was at it I upgraded the HDD on my X61, which serves as the music source for my stereo.

I used sysutils/screenfetch for this shot instead of sysutils/bsdinfo.


----------



## macondo (Nov 27, 2017)

ratpoison, xfe, firefox56, lxterminal; thanks to Trihexagonal I learned about these 2 apps


----------



## thebardian (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## mrclksr (Nov 27, 2017)

WM: x11-wm/fluxbox
Panel: x11/tint2
Terminal: x11/sakura
File manager: x11-fm/thunar
*
Tray*

Mixer: audio/dsbmixer
Battery monitor: sysutils/dsbbatmon
Storage device management: sysutils/dsbmc / sysutils/dsbmd

*Session management*

x11/dsbautostart
sysutils/dsblogoutmgr

*Styles
*
GTK: x11-themes/gtk-arc-themes
Qt5 theme engine: x11-themes/qt5-style-Kvantum
Kvantum theme: KvArc
Fluxbox theme: mistral


----------



## teo (Nov 28, 2017)

mrclksr said:


> View attachment 4151 View attachment 4152 View attachment 4153 View attachment 4154


Your Fluxbox is beautifully displayed, how does it proceed to display application icons in the Fluxbox menu?


----------



## mrclksr (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi teo ,



teo said:


> Your Fluxbox is beautifully displayed, how does it proceed to display application icons in the Fluxbox menu?



Fluxbox was compiled with _Imlib 2_ support which is required for displaying icons in the menu. My Fluxbox menu was automatically generated using the Perl script update_fbmenu.


----------



## teo (Nov 28, 2017)

mrclksr said:
			
		

> Hi teo ,
> 
> Fluxbox was compiled with _Imlib 2_ support which is required for displaying icons in the menu. My Fluxbox menu was automatically generated using the Perl script update_fbmenu.



In the Perl installation, I visualized that message in the console and it  not activated because it did not find the command. 

# `#!/usr/local/bin/perl`

```
/usr/local/bin/perl: 
command not found.
#
```


----------



## mrclksr (Nov 28, 2017)

teo said:


> Code:
> /usr/local/bin/perl:
> command not found.
> #



Just adjust the path to where the perl binary is installed.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 29, 2017)

My new Thinkpad T61.





My old T61. This one has a 15.4" WSXGA+ widescreen with an Intel Core2 Duo T7300 @ 2.0GHz. The other one is a 14.1" SXGA+ with a T7700 @ 2.4GHz.

Edit: I uploaded these wallpapers to my site along with one for OpenBSD and some for Thinkpad, too.


----------



## thebardian (Nov 29, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/c...sd_desktop_ok_i_lied/?st=jalds63z&sh=4a0b9d86


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 1, 2017)

My FreeBSD 1.1-RELEASE-p4 i386 build. With an Intel Dual Core T2060 @ 1.6GHz and 2GB RAM it takes a long time to compile ports, but is every bit as reliable as any of my 64bit machines and still good for basic desktop tasks like surfing the net, working with files, listening to music, watching videos, etc.


----------



## Minbari (Dec 1, 2017)

My T430 Thinkpad (i7-3612QM) powered by FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p5 and i3WM.

  

LE: CPU values are high because I'm building/rebuilding Firefox form ports, these are my update methods: ports & sources.


----------



## Gray Jack (Dec 4, 2017)

Mine is quite simplistic as design point of view, using Mate since it's my old notebook that my mom uses nowadays. ( I know, there is too much info for my mother, but as long as she can see firefox logo and that image for file manager she can use it xD )

I hope you guys like it :3


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 4, 2017)

Gray Jack said:


> ...it's my old notebook that my mom uses nowadays. ( I know, there is too much info for my mother, but as long as she can see firefox logo and that image for file manager she can use it xD )



That was nice of you to set up a FreeBSD box for your Mom. There isn't a lot of work maintaining one IMO, stuff you could probably get by doing on a weekly basis for her as far as updates, and if she just uses it to surf the net, checks her email, etc. she'll be doing it in style.


----------



## Gray Jack (Dec 4, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> That was nice of you to set up a FreeBSD box for your Mom. There isn't a lot of work maintaining one IMO, stuff you could probably get by doing on a weekly basis for her as far as updates, and if she just uses it to surf the net, checks her email, etc. she'll be doing it in style.



Since she used DOS back in her days where she started working making digital docs for her work ( she even remembers a little of Lotus123 ), she isn't afraid of terminal and when she used ubuntu she kept complaining how the ubuntu updater was garbage so I taught her to use the "apt update" and "apt upgrade". So in the end I just said "you update this system like ubuntu but switching "apt" for "pkg"", in the end she updates her system.

She only use cloud storage nowadays, so I didn't even need to setup automount for USB xD

The other day she was on the phone with a friend and her friend was complaining about constant virus on their family computer and she just answer with that: "Oh! I don't know what is that, for like, 7~8 years now, cause I use FreeBSD or some Linux distribution + firewall" (my old family PC, now just my mother's PC still use Linux, but again with Mate DE)
I was so proud that day. :3


----------



## thebardian (Dec 8, 2017)

https://github.com/a-schaefers/yearofthefreebsddesktop


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 16, 2017)

I upgraded the HDD in this Thinkpad T61 to a 250GB WD Scorpio Black and built all the 3rd party programs with the new version of ports-mgmt/portmaster.

I had planned to upgrade the RAM from 4GB to 8GB but evidently the 61 series is picky about what 4GB PC2-5300 sticks it will and will not run. I tried them on 2 different T61's and my X61 and none of them would boot with it. They should all take 8GB though...

You can get that wallpaper at my site.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 23, 2017)

The X61 I use to listen to music.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Dec 26, 2017)

Cyan Openbox Theme


----------



## Minbari (Dec 26, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> Cyan Openbox Theme
> 
> View attachment 4250
> 
> View attachment 4252



Doesn't bother your eyes so much white?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 26, 2017)

I prefer a dark background personally but it's probably no worse than looking at a text file fullscreen.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Dec 26, 2017)

Minbari said:


> Doesn't bother your eyes so much white?



Good point 

The fact is that I've tried to switch to dark themes a couple of times for the sake of change, but always end up turning back to these shining  bleach-like  configurations, with a white bottom bar, a launcher, and and a simple application menu

Guess I was traumatised by black DOS prompts as child


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 27, 2017)

Configs, wallpaper.


----------



## Minbari (Jan 2, 2018)

FreeBSD 11.1-R-p6 & i3WM with conky as a replacement for i3status.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 2, 2018)

Minbari

I used to run i3 with the i3 bar backed by conky.


----------



## Minbari (Jan 2, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Minbari
> 
> I used to run i3 with the i3 bar backed by conky.


I did the same thing a few years back on GNU/Linux but today I felt that I had to change that boring i3status with something else and sice i3blocks fails to build on FreeBSD I've chosen conky. When I have time I'll try i3pystatus.


----------



## macondo (Jan 5, 2018)

Palemoon - Ratpoison


----------



## thebardian (Jan 6, 2018)

Masters of the Unixverse (2.0 version)
https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/c...unixverse_masters_20/?st=jc3rk1z8&sh=152a8345


----------



## user222 (Jan 6, 2018)

Basic Xfce w/Arc theme and Arc/Paper icons. FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE on my iMac 21.5 (late 2013).


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jan 6, 2018)

thebardian said:


> Masters of the Unixverse (2.0 version)



Gorgeous, well done!

Would you mind telling which WM are you on, and what Music player are you using (Is that possibly ncmpcpp?)?


----------



## thebardian (Jan 6, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> Gorgeous, well done!
> 
> Would you mind telling which WM are you on, and what Music player are you using (Is that possibly ncmpcpp?)?


Hi, Thanks! It's openbox and tint2 bar that you can see, using font awesome icons and musicpc commands to control the mpd backend. 
Oh, and yes, that is ncmpcpp in one of the pictures that you can see also.


----------



## thebardian (Jan 8, 2018)

Upvote me on reddit lol https://redd.it/7oxnns
Dotfiles: https://github.com/a-schaefers/dotfiles2

tint2 bar -- didn't know it could do this stuff! All the buttons work.
alacritty terminal with true color
color-pencil alacritty and vim theme
matching dunst, rofi and openbox
fonts: Fantasque Sans Mono & HeavyData Nerd Font, Font Awesome


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 17, 2018)

The Thinkpad X61 running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 that serves as my .mp3 player.







My T61 desktop.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 19, 2018)

Minibari, would you please PM me in regard to a question I have about your screenshots? I can't start a conversation with you.


----------



## milos.webad (Jan 20, 2018)

Runing i3 on ThinkPadX230


----------



## Minbari (Jan 20, 2018)

Yay! i3blocks on FreeBSD. It's not polished yet but it's funcional.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jan 20, 2018)

Minbari said:


> Yay! i3blocks on FreeBSD. It's not polished yet but it's funcional



Did you happen to try  the *i3-gaps port* by Airblader available on github? 

I wanted to give it a chance but last commit is dated 2 years ago


----------



## Minbari (Jan 20, 2018)

No, I don't have i3-gaps on my machine and that's because I'd like to use all available space on desktop. If I'd want gaps I'd use Mod+Shift+Space. On Arch I have i3-gaps but the gap it's only 1 pixel.  Gaps are good on big screens 24"+, mine it's only 14".


----------



## Minbari (Jan 27, 2018)

i3-gaps+i3blocks


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 30, 2018)

Coming soon to a website near you...


----------



## astro (Feb 5, 2018)

Minbari said:


> FreeBSD 11.1-R-p6 & i3WM with conky as a replacement for i3status.
> 
> View attachment 4266 View attachment 4267


Where can I find that beautiful wallpaper though :'o


----------



## Minbari (Feb 9, 2018)

astro said:


> Where can I find that beautiful wallpaper though :'o


On internet!


----------



## vg (Feb 11, 2018)

Minbari, it is possible to see your conky.conf?


----------



## pva (Feb 11, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> Did you happen to try  the *i3-gaps port* by Airblader available on github?
> 
> I wanted to give it a chance but last commit is dated 2 years ago



You might want to try my port instead, which I maintain for my own use.


----------



## Minbari (Feb 11, 2018)

pva said:


> You might want to try my port instead, which I maintain for my own use.



First I tried to update that port Sensucht94 mentioned but I had no luck then I've discovered your port which I'm using right now. Thanks for the work you've done!
Why don't You add it to the official ports tree collection?


----------



## akram65 (Feb 11, 2018)

ILUXA said:


>


Your desktop's pretty interesting with some English and Cyrillic script up front and background with Hindi. I like the diversity


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 11, 2018)

akram65 said:


> Your desktop's pretty interesting with some English and Cyrillic script up front and background with Hindi. I like the diversity



ILUXA's screenshot has been featured on FreeBSD News.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 18, 2018)

You know where to get the wallpaper.


----------



## Minbari (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## sidetone (Feb 20, 2018)

It would nice to see a screenshot that includes x11/xconsole, that isn't started from xdm, to show connected or disconnected devices like printers, like the output on ttyv0. It would be started from any window-manager, and configured to not have borders, like onscreen terminals. Now that I think of it, transparency of it would be a problem.


----------



## sidetone (Feb 20, 2018)

I think two screenshots used elements from mine.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 20, 2018)

sidetone said:


> It would nice to see a screenshot that includes x11/xconsole, that isn't started from xdm, to show connected or disconnected devices like printers, like the output on ttyv0. It would be started from any window-manager, and configured to not have borders, like onscreen terminals. Now that I think of it, transparency of it would be a problem.



TBH, I've never used it before even though it's included in the x11/xorg metaport. But there is plenty of room for it on my desktop and a welcome addition. It would be nice if it didn't have that x11/xterm white BG.

I'm running it on both my T61. One shows this error when I open my browser (formatted to not blow out the side), the other which should have been built exactly the same does not:


```
NVRM: API mismatch: the client has version 304.306 but this kernel version has 304.304.
NVRM: Please make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same module.
```

I'm putting that one to work compiling ports to see if I can get anything else out of it. It's kind of boring, but here's a shot of me using this box with `# xconsole -verbose -daemon`, which releases the terminal you invoke it from, to scan it from the LAN. If I can manage one with more info I'll replace it:


----------



## sidetone (Feb 20, 2018)

I've found that Configuration files for x programs like xconsole can be moved from /usr/local/share/X11/app-defaults to /usr/local/etc/X11/app-defaults and be adjusted.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 20, 2018)

That broke it for me. I no longer got the "Console log for obake" message , my attempt at changing colors didn't work and I had to kill the process from `top` to stop it.

But this works. Just add this to the bottom of /usr/local/share/X11/app-defaults/Xconsole:


```
*background:            black
*foreground:            white
```


----------



## sidetone (Feb 21, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Just add this to the bottom of /usr/local/share/X11/app-defaults/Xconsole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think xconsole needs root access, that it gets when started from XDM. That's something graphical programs can't normally get, like when started from .xsession or the desktop's startup script. I put your code by itself in /usr/local/etc/X11/app-defaults/Xconsole, and left /usr/local/share/X11/app-defaults/Xconsole alone. x11/xconsole works properly when set in /usr/local/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0, and not started within the desktop.

* edit - Programs started from the desktop use ~/.Xdefaults, as /usr/local/etc/X11/app-defaults breaks programs started from here (also mentioned above). If started from xdm, use only the added lines in /usr/local/etc/X11/app-defaults/.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 21, 2018)

maybe just start xconsole with setuid?
Or is this risky?


----------



## sidetone (Feb 21, 2018)

Snurg said:


> maybe just start xconsole with setuid?
> Or is this risky?


I don't know. If I can figure out how to start/use desktop graphical programs (like xconsole or cdburning tools) from the desktop that need root or more permissions, through some /etc/ configuration. From xdm, it works just fine.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes, it does require root access, but if you use the -daemon flag it will release the terminal it's invoked from and you can continue on. I plan on using it on all my desktops from now on since I like to monitor everything anyway. It tucks under where I have x11-fm/xfe and is at home there. 

I fixed it on the OpenBSD box I have running ATM by importing the whole FreeBSD /usr/local/share/X11 directory to /etc, as the OpenBSD /etc/X11 directory is empty in its current condition. The "Console log" message, color fix and everything works just as well and it's running now.

I always start programs like sysutils/tkdvd from the commandline. It's one of the reasons I keep two terminals open most of the time.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 21, 2018)

just checked... doesn't work with setuid 

But hmmm...
maybe a login script for a uid 0 user for an admin shell window, which starts xconsole?

It works when I do su in a Konsole and start it from there.

btw, thanks for reminding me of xconsole, I love it


----------



## macondo (Feb 21, 2018)

ratpoison qterminal firefox-esr hexchat


----------



## sidetone (Feb 21, 2018)

Snurg said:


> maybe a login script for a uid 0 user for an admin shell window, which starts xconsole?





sidetone said:


> x11/xconsole works properly when set in /usr/local/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0, and not started within the desktop.




```
xconsole -geometry 480x130+5+100 -daemon -notify -verbose -fn fixed -exitOnFail
```


----------



## Snurg (Feb 21, 2018)

Problem is, I prefer to use startx...
Now thinking about xserverrc, maybe it's possible to start xconsole from there...

Edit: Crap, this cannot work with x running as user...


----------



## Snurg (Feb 21, 2018)

macondo Compared to your clean screen mine
 looks like a messie's screen... look the pager in the lower right


----------



## nORKy (Feb 21, 2018)

Minbari said:


> View attachment 4479



Hi Minbar, can you share your Xdefaults for urxvt ? I like what you did with it. Thanks you


----------



## giahung1997 (Feb 21, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 4477
> 
> You know where to get the wallpaper.


How could you live without font smoothing/antialiasing? The terminal font just sucks.


----------



## Maxnix (Feb 21, 2018)

giahung1997 said:


> How could you live without font smoothing/antialiasing? The terminal font just sucks.


Why not? I'm one of those using bitmap fonts (except in graphical applications) and I can assure you they have their own fashion.


----------



## sidetone (Feb 21, 2018)

Snurg said:


> Problem is, I prefer to use startx...
> Now thinking about xserverrc, maybe it's possible to start xconsole from there...
> 
> Edit: Crap, this cannot work with x running as user...


I'm wondering about checking ~/.xsession-errors about graphical applications on the desktop that fail because of permissions. Also I'm wondering about /etc/groups, or one of those /etc/ dev configuration files. If xserverrc doesn't work, xdm can also be started from the console line. I thought about using rc scripts, but this would start it before there's a graphical screen.


----------



## Minbari (Feb 21, 2018)

nORKy said:


> Hi Minbar, can you share your Xdefaults for urxvt ? I like what you did with it. Thanks you


 It's on forum.


----------



## giahung1997 (Feb 22, 2018)

Maxnix said:


> Why not? I'm one of those using bitmap fonts (except in graphical applications) and I can assure you they have their own fashion.



Different taste


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 25, 2018)

giahung1997 said:


> How could you live without font smoothing/antialiasing? The terminal font just sucks.



It works for me, has for years and just the way I like it.

Admittedly my style of desktop isn't for everybody, I've heard more than one person say they didn't care for it, but it's a working configuration that maximizes my desktop space and is the most efficient for the way I work. Basically, wallpaper excepted, if you've seen one of mine you've seen them all, as all my boxen are set up exactly the same.

But I have yet to see a screenshot of _your_ FreeBSD desktop, giahung.


----------



## macondo (Feb 26, 2018)

gia:
users are nuts, especially after a few years of dealing with OSes.
I like my windows maximized, no titlebar, taskbar in autohide, fonts?..pfffst, all I use is Deja vu Sans Mono, I only install with the "boot-only" cd, dvds? nuts... only window managers - kde? gnome? bite your tongue. Menus? point and click? Pleeease... keybindings is where is at.

Anybody who likes those things, has serious emotional problems in my book.
What can I tell you...


----------



## sidetone (Feb 26, 2018)

macondo said:


> gia:
> users are nuts, especially after a few years of dealing with OSes.
> I like my windows maximized, no titlebar, taskbar in autohide, fonts?
> ...
> nuts... only window managers - kde? gnome? bite your tongue. Menus? point and click? Pleeease... keybindings is where is at.


I need simple menus or a command line. I don't have patience to memorize and configure everything for keybinding: for those who like it, great. The rest of what you say, that's why ratpoison is one of your chosen window managers. Big window managers like Gnome or KDE, I don't need those.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't use keybindings either. I like doing everything by hand.

I have some non-mainstream ideas and ways of doing things, though, but it's working for me.


----------



## macondo (Feb 26, 2018)

sidetone: my keybindings are simple, even an old man like me (70) can remember:
F1 terminal
F2 file manager
F3 browser
F4 close app
F7 image viewer
F8 hexchat
F10 restart wm
F12 maximize window


----------



## sidetone (Feb 26, 2018)

macondo said:


> sidetone: my keybindings are simple, even an old man like me (70) can remember:
> F1 terminal
> F2 file manager
> F4 close app
> ...


Some of my F keys conflict with my browser, but I see what can be done.


----------



## macondo (Feb 26, 2018)

sidestone:
The only ones I use with my browser are F3 (to find some word) and F5 to refresh FF (and they come by default)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 27, 2018)

For you...


----------



## sidetone (Feb 27, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 4509
> 
> For you...


On mine, I've used the window manager configuration to remove the borders from xconsole, and a few terminals.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Feb 27, 2018)

Finally decided to give a try to ZFS and learn more about it. A fresh installation deserves a new WM, and that's how I discovered x11-wm/pekwm, quickly become my favorite one:


----------



## dch (Feb 28, 2018)

Here's mine while building a new 12.0-CURRENT from source. The box is a lovely custom design from ixSystems, bags of RAM, some, NVMe storage, and a practically silent case even when compiling all the things, using a fanless video card, driving 2 monitors.

-  x11-wm/i3
- lots of x11/rxvt-unicode
- a sysutils/vm-bhyve running in the bottom corner inside sysutils/tmux
- the net-mgmt/riemann dashboard running on the right panes
- watching Rich Hickey's excellent talk on simplicity  https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy


----------



## macondo (Mar 3, 2018)

JWM no title bar, taskbar in autohide, firefox-esr, hexchat


----------



## sidetone (Mar 3, 2018)

macondo said:


> The only ones I use with my browser are F3 (to find some word) and F5 to refresh FF (and they come by default)





macondo said:


> JWM no title bar, taskbar in autohide, firefox-esr, hexchat


I can see setting F1 and F2 for thingylaunch/thinglaunch and the terminal. The only thing is, I'd like to roll my mouse over volume, because it's more convenient than typing, and see some of which applications I have open through the task bars. You're using the mouse less, so your layout makes sense.


----------



## macondo (Mar 3, 2018)

good idea, makes sense


----------



## macondo (Mar 3, 2018)

ratpoison - movie: Blade Runner


----------



## macondo (Mar 13, 2018)

IceWM - Firefox-esr


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 25, 2018)

An update (but still WIP).


Color Scheme:




Wallpaper.


----------



## malco_2001 (Mar 26, 2018)

This is my mix of Ubuntu, and Fedora look.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 26, 2018)

I thought this was a *«FreeBSD Screen Shots»* thread.


----------



## malco_2001 (Mar 26, 2018)

It is FreeBSD in the screenshot.


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 26, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> An update (but still WIP).
> View attachment 4659View attachment 4660
> 
> Color Scheme:
> View attachment 4658


Really nice. Clean, organized and relaxing!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 26, 2018)

Maxnix

I "reserved" the bottom left to display system messages using the x11/polybar built-in IPC, then I discovered that is broken on FreeBSD.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 28, 2018)

My T400 running FreeBSD.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Mar 29, 2018)

flwm very minimalist WM based on FLTK toolkit. I recompiled it for a custom darker theme. The idea came from Tiny Core Linux,  which I'm a great fan of, where flwm is part of the default theme alongside wbar.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 2, 2018)

My X61 .mp3 player running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p8 that sits by my recliner and faithfully plays music for me. I sometime run it through my stereo but more often listen to it  kicked back with lightweight headphones.





I already had this wallpaper made up but the Nirvana screenshot by Sensucht94 made me think of of it.


----------



## rsronin (Apr 2, 2018)

On a HP n54l microserver


----------



## roddierod (Apr 2, 2018)

I haven't posted one of these in a long time. But since I switched to portait mode (3600x1920 overall) I thought I would.

I'm really a minimalist now and days.  Clean desktop...just i3






And faux working...xterms, gvim teaching myself Go and vimb browsing


----------



## JAW (Apr 2, 2018)

Here is my current FreeBSD setup on my laptop (I switched to DWM after using Fluxbox for a long while).





James


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 3, 2018)

JAW said:


> Here is my current FreeBSD setup on my laptop (I switched to DWM after using Fluxbox for a long while).
> 
> View attachment 4684
> 
> James



Hi !...despite I don't think I'm going to  move from flwm for quite a while, would you mind sharing a little personal review of dwm? I'm quite interested in minimalist WMs  Also which panel are you using?


----------



## JAW (Apr 5, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> Hi !...despite I don't think I'm going to  move from flwm for quite a while, would you mind sharing a little personal review of dwm? I'm quite interested in minimalist WMs  Also which panel are you using?



Sure, I was previously using x11-wm/fluxbox and dabbled with x11-wm/i3 to get a feel for using a tiling window manager. Had seen some nice screenshots of x11-wm/dwm desktops so installed it via `pkg` which was a mistake, as I didn't like the default keybindings and you cant change anything without recompiling from source. At that point I went back to x11-wm/fluxbox! 

Decided to give x11-wm/dwm another try when I had more time, so downloaded the source and hacked away; Fixed some paths for the build on FreeBSD, changed keybindings to be more intuitive for me (Win+Q: Close, Win+Enter: terminal, Win+Tab: Focus Next, etc.), changed tags (kind of like workspaces) to the following: term, mail, web, code, games, music.

At this point I had no status bar info like cpu, ram, disk, date/time etc... So I cloned the slstatus source and fixed up some of the components I wanted to use with FreeBSD, and also installed x11-fonts/font-awesome for some cool looking icons! 

Also installed x11/dmenu for launching applications, and graphics/feh for setting the desktop background.

I'm very pleased with x11-wm/dwm now I put in the time to sort it out, it is super lightweight, has minimal dependencies, screen-space efficient (just the one tiny bar at the top for everything), and has the Monocle and Floating modes if you need them!

Here are my GitHub repos if you just want a copy of my current setup (checkout *freebsd* branch not master);
https://github.com/Digital-Chaos/dwm/tree/freebsd
https://github.com/Digital-Chaos/slstatus/tree/freebsd

Here is my .xinitrc;


```
# Fix for Java GUI applications grey window with non-reparenting WMs (such as DWM below)
export _JAVA_AWT_WM_NONREPARENTING=1

# Set background for DWM
feh --no-fehbg --randomize --bg-scale ~/Wallpaper/

# Start Status Bar
/usr/local/bin/slstatus &

# Start DWM
exec /usr/local/bin/dwm
```

Sensucht94: Great work on the FreeBSD Gaming screenshots btw!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 5, 2018)

JAW

You may be interested of taking a look at x11/rofi as x11/dmenu replacement. Also, you may want to test x11/polybar. 

EDIT: one time to set the wallpaper using graphics/feh, this file is created: $HOME/.fehbg. This is a executable what does store the patch of your last selected wallpaper. Basically, that file is a `sh` script that have the last command used to set wallpapper using graphics/feh.

So, I prefer to call .fehbg in .xsession/.xinitrc because wherever I change the wallpaper graphics/feh update the patch in that file.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 5, 2018)

JAW said:


> Sure, I was previously using x11-wm/fluxbox and dabbled with x11-wm/i3 to get a feel for using a tiling window manager. Had seen some nice screenshots of x11-wm/dwm desktops so installed it via  pkg which was a mistake, as I didn't like the default keybindings and you cant change anything without recompiling from source. At that point I went back to x11-wm/fluxbox!



JAW thanks a lot for the thorough explanation; i don't mind recompiling the few lines of code which x11-wm/dwm consists of in order to customize it. All things considered I've done the same with x11-wm/flwm and x11-wm/wm2, and I'm fine with it.



> At this point I had no status bar info like cpu, ram, disk, date/time etc... So I cloned the slstatus source and fixed up some of the components I wanted to use with FreeBSD, and also installed x11-fonts/font-awesome for some cool looking icons!



My god, I've been hopping a lot between  x11/tint, x11/lemonbar and deskutils/pypanel before coming to  the conclusion that 'no bar' would have been my way. x11/polybar has become very popular lately, especially among Linux users. For me it's just bloated and its dependencies are unacceptable; I'd be using lxpanel if I needed a desktop environment. slstatus looks pretty neat though, I will try it, thanks for sharing!
x11-fonts/font-awesome is truly a great font; personally at the moment I'm fully into Source Code Pro,  x11-fonts/sourcecodepro-ttf



> Also installed x11/dmenu for launching applications



dmenu still rocks (x11/rofi on the other side is definitely more powerful, as lebarondemerde suggested). Personally I use dmenu_extended with internet search and jnrl plugins. It's just too comfortable and builds out of the box with Python36 



> and graphics/feh for setting the desktop background.



give a try x11/hsetroot if you haven't already, is significantly more powerful and lightweight than feh 



> Here are my GitHub repos if you just want a copy of my current setup (checkout freebsd branch not master);
> https://github.com/Digital-Chaos/dwm/tree/freebsd
> https://github.com/Digital-Chaos/slstatus/tree/freebsd



Thanks, I'll look your repo up as soon as I'll have the time to give dwm a try 



> @Sensucht94: Great work on the FreeBSD Gaming screenshots btw!



Thanks! I hope I'll find the time to submit another post in future, with some more games, wine and emulators, as well as the new stuff available in CURRENT


----------



## rsronin (Apr 5, 2018)

On a HP n54l microserver, used as a desktop


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 5, 2018)

Sensucht94

What x11/polybar dependecies you find unacceptable? All its really just do depends on are xcb related stuff, fontconfig, and libinotify; all others are attached to OPTIONS, and so can be disabled...

Anyway, for who prefer those really minimal bars, like x11/lemonbar, I've used that with Admiral <-- quite nice tool indeed.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 6, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Sensucht94
> 
> What x11/polybar dependecies you find unacceptable? All its really just on xcb related stuff, fontconfig, and libinotify; all others are attached to OPTIONS, and so can be disabled...
> 
> Anyway, for prefer those really minimal bars, like x11/lemonbar, I've used that Admiral.



You're right, I would have sweared it had a lot of python36/qt5 stuff among build dependencies, but that was rather www/qutebrowser; since the 2 ports were added to the ports' tree around the same period, seems I got confused and my mind swapped place somehow . Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## rsronin (Apr 7, 2018)

Last weeks I was playing with FreeBSD on an old drive, today I took the plunge and installed it on the third partition of my first/main drive, multibooting Debian, Arch and FreeBSD. I combined the info found on this forum/google and modified 40_custom in Debian's /etc/grub.d/ directory.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 8, 2018)

Still on x11-wm/flwm for the time being, next month will probably be x11-wm/dwm, as per JAW's suggestion:


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 8, 2018)

rsronin said:


> Last weeks I was playing with FreeBSD on an old drive, today I took the plunge and installed it on the third partition of my first/main drive, multibooting Debian, Arch and FreeBSD. I combined the info found on this forum/google and modified 40_custom in Debian's /etc/grub.d/ directory.[/PORT]
> 
> I see you decided to directly invoke stage 3 loader, rather than the FreeBSD bootloader, wise choice and well done


----------



## rufwoof (Apr 8, 2018)

rsronin said:


> Last weeks I was playing with FreeBSD on an old drive, today I took the plunge and installed it on the third partition of my first/main drive, multibooting Debian, Arch and FreeBSD. I combined the info found on this forum/google and modified 40_custom in Debian's /etc/grub.d/ directory.
> 
> View attachment 4695


Ditto (similar). I had debian installed first, but then added grub4dos on top of that making a similar addition to 40_custom as yourself so that I can chain from grub4dos menu.lst to the grub2 menu. Grub4dos doesn't support booting OpenBSD bsd.rd whereas grub2 does (I have OpenBSD on my third partition). Second partition is ext3 as that can be mounted as though ext4 under Debian, but mounted as though ext2 by OpenBSD, so that's my 'data' partition where the data can be accessed by either boots (my debian /home folder is also on that second data partition). I find that keeping data and OS's separate like that works well, any time I change a system config I copy that change to the data partition, so have little/no need to backup those partitions (as they're easily replaced), I just backup the data partition.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 16, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> Still on x11-wm/flwm for the time being, next month will probably be x11-wm/dwm, as per JAW's suggestion:
> 
> View attachment 4696



It looks very good. Which DE are you showing in those captures?
I have KDE, but it looks fatality bad on my account no-root. So, first I installed Gnome, but despite it works well, it doesn't have a great look. Or at least, it's not what I expect from a DE.
In my non-root account I have installed Awesome (port: x11-wm/awesome
But, still, I don't know how to quit its default look.
You (or whoever that read this) can throw me a rope about how to personalize it?
Edit: Now I see what DE you're showing...now I'm trying it.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 16, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Which DE are you showing in those captures?



Not a DE but a WM (Window Manager): x11-wm/flwm I think.

Btw, I am not Sensucht94. 

EDIT: you should not run any DE/WM on your root account, more like does not ever log on it unless strictly necessary. In other words, change nothing but the mandatory in there.

x11-wm/awesome is configured using ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua, and like the name suggest the config is all written using lang/lua. So, unless you are lang/lua proficient (or want to become one), this is more like: _move on to something else_.

If you want to use a tilling WM, x11-wm/i3 is a good one for beginners and that is what all "cool kids" are using now, BUT the port, for some reason, is not creating the default config file as it should (PR 208069). So, if you will be testing it, get the default config somewhere in advance otherwise you will be locked in there.

EDIT.2: and x11-wm/i3 have a very good User Guide.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 16, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Not a DE but a WM (Window Manager): x11-wm/flwm
> 
> Btw, I am not Sensucht94.



You right. Then DE comes to be some like Gnome, KDE, Xfce, etc?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 16, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> You right. Then DE comes to be some like Gnome, KDE, Xfce, etc?



Yes, DE stands for Desktop Environment, what means those include almost all (or at least the basic ones) necessary tools for a Desktop, including a WM.

When you use a WM, all other tools (if any) are up to you to select what are best. Or a minimalist approach.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 16, 2018)

lebarondemerde 
Right.
I just installed flwm, but I can't launch it.
Any idea?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 16, 2018)

No, but you can always flwm(1).


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 16, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> No, but you can always flwm(1).


And I was complaining about i3...
God.
Edit: At least, I think that it don't consumes a lot of my RAM nor the processor. Thus, I can use more programs without the problems of consumption of my equipment.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 16, 2018)

i3 has a really good user guide, see Thread 8877/post-384603


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 16, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> i3 has a really good user guide, see Thread 8877/post-384603


I'll try to launch it.
The problem that I had with i3 wasn't with the process of installation, but was with launching it.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 16, 2018)

`echo "exec i3" > .xinitrc` (or .xsession depending on what you are using).

Or the problem was the one (also in that post) with i3 not creating the default configuration? Workaround also is in there.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 16, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> You right. Then DE comes to be some like Gnome, KDE, Xfce, etc?



Exactly; and yes, my screenshot runs x11-wm/flwm, which is a stacking wm.

Like lebarondeberde suggested, awesome requires some basic programming competence in lua, and this is quite the common things in many popular tiling wms: x11-wm/dwm implies C scripting, x11-wm/hs-xmonad implies haskell, x11-wm/qtile python, x11-wm/stumpwm common lisp, etc.... x11-wm/i3 is probably the most used tiling wm among Unix-like systems users, being very featured, easy to configure (confs are written in plane text), well documented, with a large userbase, which also turns in tons of confs file already available to be "stolen" online. x11-wm/herbsluftwm and x11-wm/bspwm are other popular and easy to use ones.

Personally I think that for standard everyday desktop usage stacking wms are better. I mean, if  you're into developing and need to optimize display space, and minimize time spent rearranging windows, then a tiling is a good choice, but hell, we're in 2018 and mouse/point&click where seen as an enormous achievement back in '80s when Xerox first introduced it

User-friendly, well supported and featured stacking (floating windows, with  mouse resize/move/minimize capabilities) wms are x11-wm/fluxbox, x11-wm/openbox, x11-wm/pekwm, x11-wm/icewm, x11-wm/compiz, x11-wm/jwm. Openbox is probably the most popular, migth reuiqre some competence in writing xml files, but way too many examples are already available online, and a GUI frontend to configure it, x11-wm/obconf is already available. I'd suggest you to look into x11-wm/icewm, since it's a very good one (looks a little bit vintage, with a motif/win9.x like interface), and has a GUI configuration tool too, icewmconf. JWM is probably the most powerful, see Puppy-Linux, which uses it as default: I've been a lot on JWM in the past, it's very good, but also harder to learn and configure than the above-mentioned ones. x11-wm/fvwm2 is definitely the most powerful, I've used it on DragonflyBSD and Linux after ILUXA published a couple of screenshots on it, but it is probably also the hardest  to learn, and make look nice

On NetBSD, I currently use 2bwm, which is though  not available among FreeBSD ports yet.

In future, you may also consider moving to a more barebone stacking wm:  x11-wm/flwm is a good one, but OpenBSD's x11-wm/cwm is IMHO definitely the best for that purpose. CWM is the one I used until recently on NetBSD, and still use it on Linux, very convenient, stable and neat.

Some wms provide a bar on their own (i3, icewm, fluxbox, jwm), some others don't, so you may consider adding to them a lonestanding one, see:

- x11/lemonbar (most lightweight, hardest to configure)*

- x11/polybar (most powerful and featured, easier to configure)*

- x11/tint (slightly less powerful than polybar, easiest to configure)*

- deskutils/pypanel (slightly heavier than lemonbar, most barebone)*

*From my point of view



BSDAppentic3 said:


> In my non-root account



Glad you finally decided to second our suggestions


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 16, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> And I was complaining about i3...
> God.
> Edit: At least, I think that it don't consumes a lot of my RAM nor the processor. Thus, I can use more programs without the problems of consumption of my equipment.



flwm, like dwm, requires you to clone the sources from github, efit the config.h and recompile it in order to make any customization, even though the default one is quite good already, and you can customize titlebars, cursor and menu background/foreground like explained in the man page. However personally I'd avoid it as first wm, being it so minimalist


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Link to my FVWM config — https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/390111


----------



## rsronin (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 18, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> Glad you finally decided to second our suggestions


I can be stubborn sometimes but sometimes I pay attention to everything.
Sorry, I don't have a capture of none of my desktops 
I still fight to personalize 'em.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 19, 2018)

I realize all my desktops look the same and if you've seen one you've basically seen them all, but you have to admit this is a different look for me.





One of the new wallpapers I uploaded today.

I could show a shot with 18-20 images open in graphics/gimp, as many instances of editors/leafpad and a browser in addition to what's shown, but it's all the same. It all just works like it should.

And you wouldn't be able to see the wallpaper.


----------



## tankist02 (Apr 19, 2018)

rsronin said:


> View attachment 4721



This is XFCE, right? Did you do any customizations (themes, fonts, etc)? Any special font seetings? Would be nice to know.


----------



## rsronin (Apr 19, 2018)

> This is XFCE, right? Did you do any customizations (themes, fonts, etc)? Any special font seetings? Would be nice to know.



Nothing special, Xfce indeed with Xfce Evolution theme.

Still trying to figure out fonts (disabled the bitmap fonts in /usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/70-no-bitmaps.conf and experimenting with .fonts.conf or fonts.conf in different locations. The information within this forum is slightly different from what I found from my Linux experience (for what it is worth).

The font used is 'Cantarell' which is available as a pkg (I only use pkg, althoug I think there are more fonts available in the ports).

The wallpapers are just googled or from deviantart.





 

One of the reasons to try FreeBSD was to minimize distro/desktop hopping, but the beastie logo is inspiring...





Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Maxiu (Apr 20, 2018)

...


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 21, 2018)

While smoke testing Palemoon 27.9.0's sndio backend


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 22, 2018)

I want to install KDE Plasma 5 here.
My question is: should I even try to do it? I read that it isn't in the ports. There's available from unofficial sources.
Should I try?


----------



## rsronin (Apr 22, 2018)

'adwaita-ing' gtk/qt4/qt5 applications...grey is boring but never boring...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 24, 2018)

Switched to x11/rxvt-unicode for a terminal and a courier font for a more consistent system-wide look. Here are both my T61's running FreeBSD11.1-RELEASE-p9:


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 24, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Switched to x11/rxvt-unicode for a terminal and a courier font for a more consistent system-wide look.




Welcome to the rxvt-unicode crew  PM me if you want some tip with .Xresources 

I suggest you try x11-fonts/terminus-font, which is similar to courier,but in my opinion better

x11-fonts/fontconfig is your friend if you're picky with font rendering/antialiasing; personally I don't care


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks. 

I use it on OpenIndiana and after looking at the x11-wm/fluxbox shots BSDAppentic3 provided decided it was time to do something with mine. 

I got an .Xdefaults file off the net and modified it. It has the option for terminus fonts but I went with courier so I could get it system-wide. I just fiddled around with it overnight and will probably work with it more.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 24, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> I got an .Xdefaults file off the net and modified it.


It is good idea to add 
	
	



```
Xft.dpi:                                96
Xft.autohint:                           0
Xft.antialias:                          1
Xft.hinting:                            1
Xft.rgba:                               rgb
Xft.hintstyle:                          hintslight
Xft.lcdfilter:                          lcddefault
```
 to ~/.Xdefaults. Then add `xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults` to your X session startup script. 
This emulates usage of such tools like mate-settings-daemon ot gnome-settings-daemon.
The fonts of all your Qt, GTK and others applications will be always resized to *96dpi* and will be nicer.


----------



## Minbari (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (May 9, 2018)

Here is a screenshot of openbox with conky, feh (as wallpaper), terminator and tint2:


----------



## michael_hackson (May 9, 2018)

Been thinking of sharing mine for a while. Very minimalistic and I actually enjoy x11-wm/awesome straight out of the box with x11/lilyterm.

What made it appealing was that the wm has nice features from the start, transparency support, ability to change between floating, tiling, fairv on the go. So it fills my simple needs and at the same time has a whole "toolset" to play with anytime I feel for. Lua is also a fun programming language imo and is quite easy to figure out.

Most info can be found at:
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Awesome_(window_manager)
https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/

Preparing this I noticed some "bugs" without any configuring, e.g: it locked at showing windows as "maximized" when going through the options, was first time it happened though, and the desktop shifting works but the terminal will always open in number 1.

It's also considered to be lightweight and is easy on the resources so far (have no problems with a 2 gig ram here).

All and all it's a 10/10 to me. 

I support with 2 screenshots each from 2 of my FreeBSD systems


----------



## Minbari (May 10, 2018)

michael_hackson said:


> Been thinking of sharing mine for a while. Very minimalistic and I actually enjoy x11-wm/awesome straight out of the box with x11/lilyterm.



Nice WM I've used it in the past but he breaks at every major update and that's annoying.


----------



## michael_hackson (May 10, 2018)

Minbari said:


> Nice WM I've used it in the past but he breaks at every major update and that's annoying.
> View attachment 4804



Very nice look you have! It inspired me to get a moving and configure the selection menu properly. Occationally i forget the names of programs I use. x_x I am just afraid to put too much time and effort into it whereat I'd like that effort somewhere else, hehe. Getting lua knowledge can not be bad though.

Which wm do you use atm? (I may be able to find out in this thread.)

*Edit: *Oh, i3.  That was actually my second go after awesome but it crashed as soon as I tried it out, perhaps due to the lack of config file, as has been stated.


----------



## Minbari (May 10, 2018)

The default config generated by i3 wizard it's incomplete (bug), that's why you have an nonfunctional i3, but you can copy it from /usr/local/etc/i3/config and modify to suit your needs.


----------



## rsronin (May 10, 2018)

Tried PCManFM with dualpane and the "menu://applications/" working...had to edit ~/.xinitrc and to install lxmenu-data...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 12, 2018)

My T400 and Harley Quinn.


----------



## rsronin (May 19, 2018)

Trying Compiz...


----------



## Sensucht94 (May 20, 2018)

*Off-Topic*:  There's been some talk about Illumos on desktop lately. Indeed I had put Tribblix with xfce4 on my old  PC desktop (Pentium4) a year ago, but never played much with it, nor cared about customizing default appearance. As I had mentioned on another thread, I decided to put OpenIndiana hipster on my laptop a while ago, and I re-discovering my old passion for Solaris, and nostalgia is bringing me back to good old days. Now, after 3 years of Linux distro-hopping (+*BSD), after having probably tried and seen everything Linux could offer me, including games, I've finally started over running direct UNIX descendants purely and only: feeling at home. OI is very good, I'm loving it! The only true con, if we overlook on hardware support and consider supported hardware only (glad my laptop was completely compatible), is the limited software availability. Still, IPS (Solaris + sfe OI community repos), combined to pkgsrc (better to take Joyent binaries) can provide a good and solid desktop experience. Despite my early days love for OpenSolaris however, and my recent NetBSD embracement, my favourite OS obviously stays FreeBSD.

So, long story short, here's my OI hipster 2018.04 fluxbox screenshot:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 7, 2018)

My X61 .mp3 player running FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-p10 playing Jimi Hendrix - War Heros and Crash Landing on multimedia/xmms.

"Ha Ha Ha", says Mama Bear as she irons Daddy's holey underwear
And "Hee Hee Hee", says Daddy bear as Junior pours honey all on sister hair
Anyway you know they live happily ever after


----------



## fernandel (Jun 25, 2018)

Final 100% with Openbox.


----------



## romanaOne (Jul 24, 2018)

Err, my lite DE du jour: "CDEstep" I've actually stuck with it a few days now....

FvwmButtons with slightly modified cde theme from fvwm-themes. x11-clocks/wmclock, x11/wmsystemtray, and net/wmnd replace x11-clocks/xclock, the mail icon, and the calendar icon.  x11-wm/compton is making shadows and unfocused windows are slightly transparent. The filemanager is x11-fm/rox-filer, which has inherited its color scheme from selecting KDE's "apply colors to non-Qt applications"="clobber your ~/.config/gtkrc" setting.

Making FvwmButtons look like CDE panel is beautiful clunkiness. Hats off to the person who wrote the perl script that generated this part of the theme.

If you want a laugh, look in the terminal where I am thrashing around trying to remember the syntax to pipe the output of xwd to convert. (Convert needs some specification of what is coming in the pipe....) Is there a simpler way to take a screenshot from the command line?


----------



## wesbl (Aug 13, 2018)

*First time on FreeBSD.*
Kms, audio over HDMI working out of the box.
I only need to find a command for grep download/upload speed on status bar and find howto enable Intel turbo boost.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 18, 2018)

So I started a Thread (pun intended) of this exact same thing.      Lol, turns out this was here all along.      Here's my Laptop FreeBSD setup!      Blue and Gold are my favorite color combo.      Note the blue Taskbar and the gold Beastie Menu icon!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 18, 2018)

romanaOne said:


> Err, my lite DE du jour: "CDEstep" I've actually stuck with it a few days now....
> 
> FvwmButtons with slightly modified cde theme from fvwm-themes. x11-clocks/wmclock, x11/wmsystemtray, and net/wmnd replace x11-clocks/xclock, the mail icon, and the calendar icon.  x11-wm/compton is making shadows and unfocused windows are slightly transparent. The filemanager is x11-fm/rox-filer, which has inherited its color scheme from selecting KDE's "apply colors to non-Qt applications"="clobber your ~/.config/gtkrc" setting.
> 
> ...


Nice setup!      Kind of reminds me of NextSTEP.      I wasn't old enough to really use it, or own one.   But that's Unix-y...


----------



## Minbari (Aug 20, 2018)

i3-gaps in stacking and tabbed layout mode.


----------



## Net_Error (Aug 24, 2018)

This is my Unix Rice Desktop. i3-gaps, i3blocks.

*OS*: FreeBSD 12.0-ALPHA1 amd64
*Shell*:  zsh 5.5.1
*Resolution*: 1920x1080 @ 120.00Hz
*WM*:  i3-Gaps, i3block
*Theme*: Arc-Dark  GTK2, Adapta-Nokto-Eta-Maia GTK3
*Icons*: Numix GTK2, Vibrancy-Full-Dark-Teal GTK3
*Terminal*: urxvt
*Terminal Font*: Droid Sans Mono Dotted for Powerline
*CPU*: Intel i3-4130 @ 3.400GHz
*GPU*: Baffin Radeon RX 460/560D / Pro 450/455/460/555/555X/560/560X


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 27, 2018)

A little bit of more updates.

 

Color scheme:




Cheers!


----------



## twllnbrck (Aug 27, 2018)

First try with x11-wm/openbox with deskutils/pypanel, x11/wbar and sysutils/conky.
Thanks to vermaden for a well done desktop howto and a number of scripts to complete openbox desktop!!


----------



## mast07 (Aug 27, 2018)

Lanakus 
This looks very nice! Would you mind to share the config?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Aug 27, 2018)

FVWM with a CDE -inspired config


----------



## Crivens (Aug 28, 2018)

Sensucht94 config, please…


----------



## Sensucht94 (Aug 28, 2018)

Crivens said:


> Sensucht94 config, please…



You can find it here, custom wallpaper and central workspace switcher icons included

I'm also working on a consistent neomutt CDE theme and should upload it as I find the time to finish it 

The other CDE dock icons are from  irix-icons-linux project

GTK3 theme is CDE Theme


----------



## Crivens (Aug 28, 2018)

Finally something with the close button at top-left, far away from the others.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 28, 2018)

In FVWM, to avoid accidental  "close" titlebar button click,
it is good idea to bind
	
	



```
AddToFunc CloseButton
	+ C Close
```
to titlebar close button - 
	
	



```
Mouse 1		?	A	CloseButton		#Close titlebar button left click
```
(replace "?" with your close button title position:
1,3,5 - left title buttons, 2,4,6 - right title buttons.)
Then "close" button will be only clicked,
if you won't move mouse cursor when titlebar button is clicked,
and if cursor will be moved, when titlebar button is pressed,
there will be no effect, like in all modern WM-s (like in Xfce, gnome-shell, etc).
It is also possible to do the same with all FVWM titlebar buttons,
for example
	
	



```
AddToFunc IconifyButton
	+ C Iconify
```
 etc.
Personally I use titlebar buttons not too often,
because I use keybindings to close, iconify and maximize,
it is much more quickly to use keys, than to move cursor every time,
but it is very handy to use cursor to move or resize windows, when
alt or super key is pressed.


----------



## aht0 (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Max212 (Aug 30, 2018)

aht0 said:


> View attachment 5280



Looks good 
Which DE are you using?


----------



## aht0 (Aug 30, 2018)

Plasma from ports, just removed default Breeze theme, replaced with it traditional Oxygen theme and pulled some wallpaper from Internet. Pretty much all there is to it.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 30, 2018)

aht0 extremely nice wallpaper.


----------



## fernandel (Aug 31, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> A little bit of more updates.
> 
> View attachment 5262View attachment 5263
> 
> ...


Is it possible to see your conly configuration, please?
Thank you.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 31, 2018)

Sure!


----------



## fernandel (Sep 1, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Sure!


Thank you. I had a problem to shows all cpu cores. And it works now .


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 1, 2018)

fernandel said:


> Thank you. I had a problem to shows all cpu cores. And it works now .



There is a issue with ZFS datasets. It does not display the inherited ones, and I didn't bothered to take a look on it yet.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 3, 2018)

Another shot of my Thinkpad X61 MP3 player running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p10. I upgraded the others to 11.2.

It never needs to go online, only play beautiful music for me as I relax and could not possibly be doing a better job at it, so I decided to leave well enough alone. Making it a dedicated .mp3 player was one of the better Ideas I've had in a while and it excells in that role.

It's the only one I change the wallpaper on anymore and I keep a music theme to it.


----------



## puretone (Oct 1, 2018)

Say cheese everyone!


----------



## bse5150 (Oct 3, 2018)

I really like that!  Just a couple of questions though.  a)  What terminal are you using?  b)  Are you having any problems with FreeBSD and the XPS 13?  I'm planning to get a more modern machine in the spring and I'm undecided between an XPS and something from Lenovo.


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Oct 6, 2018)

*FreeBSD 11.2-STABLE  &  KDE PLASMA 5*

Nothing special, just clean layout with a cheesy space background


----------



## puretone (Oct 6, 2018)

bse5150 said:


> I really like that!  Just a couple of questions though.  a)  What terminal are you using?  b)  Are you having any problems with FreeBSD and the XPS 13?  I'm planning to get a more modern machine in the spring and I'm undecided between an XPS and something from Lenovo.



A) x11/terminator.
I usually set it up to have *no* window decorations at all, so it would show up as just a blank rectangular semi-transparent window. For this screenshot here, I switched it to allow the window decorations in an effort to avoid confusion for those clicking on desktop screenshot porn. Heads up: this port has many dependencies.

B) No.
At least, nothing that bothers me. It is a touch-screen model (i7-7500U 8GB LPDDR3 256GB NVMe), but I switched that off in BIOS because it is a "feature" that I never use... and rumor has it they are very power hungry; which I've never bothered to verify myself because I easily get 6 to 8 hours between battery recharges. If true, I'd recommend ordering/buying one that is non-touch from the factory, for even more battery savings I also switched off the webcam, mic & Bluetooth in BIOS because I never use them & some lingering security paranoia in case intelligence agencies around the world still have sexually perverted employees on the payroll practicing clandestine voyeurism at tax-payers' expense. It possibly also serves to save a bit more battery power. The device I received had a "Killer Networking" M.2 WiFi card, which I immediately removed in favor of an Atheros QCNFA222 bought on eBay for $12 brand new (ironically the device I got from eBay is a Dell branded one even though Dell wouldn't/couldn't ship this laptop with the Atheros chip I wanted from the assembly line.), and now use the "Killer WiFi" card for target practice with an air rifle. A mildly skilled hamster could be trained to crack open this laptop and switch the cards, it is that easy. The USB Type-C socket works for charging the battery itself, charging a mobile phone, I got it to work for video-output too (some time ago...) and data transfer (you just need to wake the device up after plugging in a USB stick). I pretty much only use the port for charging the laptop as I hardly ever come across a USB memory stick with a Type-C plug. Bonus: I use the same power adapter to charge both my phone & laptop as they use the same Type-C connector; one less thing to carry around albeit the stock Dell power brick is tiny, the aftermarket one is even smaller...it takes the same amount of time to recharge the laptop with the OEM power adapter as with the aftermarket one (make sure it is at least a 45W, unit easily found on Amazon for $19.99) I use now to charge the laptop and phone. The SD-card slot is something I am tinkering with. I tested the OpenBSD rtsx driver and it works perfectly for them; am presently trying to re-learn hardware programming to see if I can port the OpenBSD driver over to our neck of the woods. Again no deal-breaker for me, and can also be switched off in BIOS... for perhaps some more power saving. I always use a micro-SD to USB Type-A adapter stick anyways for this as most desktops/laptops aren't delivered with an SD Card slot. In the meantime I keep a BaseQi micro-SD card adapter in there for aesthetics & dust/dirt mitigation, they make one specifically for the XPS laptops. The GPU works perfectly with graphics/drm-next-kmod and I don't even bother installing any of the xf86-video-<name> drivers at all. The touchpad works flawlessly with the default Synaptics settings. Add "hw.psm.synaptics_support="1" " to loader.conf to fully enable all the touchpad features and while you are at it "hw.pci.do_power_nodriver=3" for potentially some more power saving.
The keyboard FN buttons (enabled in BIOS) all do what they say they should do, no need to kldload acpi_video.ko or whatever, only the mute button needed an xmodmap entry and you can modify all these buttons to whatever else you want them to do too with xmodmap. The FN F7 button has that marvelous "switch all the lights off instantly" feature, switches off all LEDs and the display for insta-darkness and works straight out of the box.
The screen is super sharp and very bright. In fact I use graphics/intel-backlight reduced to 20% output by default, as I find anything above 60% much too bright for my eyes. The "infinity-edge" screen really is the best one out there in my opinion, and has the thinnest bezel that I'm aware of. I suspect it will take decades of serious abuse before the hinge ever even becomes slightly faulty.
I booted, installed and run FreeBSD without any issues in UEFI mode, no need for any CSM shenanigans.
sysutils/powerdxx is your friend, install it immediately.

#1 Beware of Lenovo, they occasionally release things to consumer markets that can annoy. I'm unsure about the current state of affairs, perhaps someone on this forum can give some better insight, but they've used the so-called "whitelists" with their hardware...which are a royal PITA. I had a Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro, which had a whitelist that prevented me from switching WiFi cards back in the day when FreeBSD's Intel 7000-series drivers weren't up to snuff. I imagine the current X1 & Yoga 900's might employ this whitelist nonsense. The result is if you don't have an approved card installed, the laptop will be prevented from booting. Again, do some snooping around and find out if Lenovo still do this or do it to the laptop you're intending to acquire.

#2 Beware of the CPU & the integrated GPU feature(s). Mine is an i7-7500U Kaby Lake chip which launched 2 years ago, come Spring time whatever cutting edge CPU/GPU is integrated into Dell / Lenovo laptops might possibly not be 100% supported by graphics/drm-next-kmod yet. Do a bit of stalking online on the FreeBSD Graphics lists and dare-I-say-it Linux fora for anyone mentioning GPU support issues with the latest-greatest offerings.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 27, 2018)

Happy Halloween from Alice Cooper and my Thinkpad X61 .mp3 player.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Oct 28, 2018)

IceWM yellowmotif theme, baskerville-ivorylight colors


----------



## meine (Oct 28, 2018)

CWM without frills -- fast, functional and distraction-free


----------



## ryuuji (Nov 2, 2018)

my i3 wip on this dusty laptop






Thank you FreeBSD!


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 7, 2018)

So Windows crashed on me. Well, specifically, a HD crashed on me and I discovered that dynamic disks (required for software RAID under Windows) aren't as accessible as I thought they were. Fortunately for me I prepared for this even without knowing it by keeping (and maintaining) a KDE desktop on my Dell server. It's not the fastest, but it gets the job done until I replace my entire machine later this year (it was a Win7 pro 32bit machine, 10+ years old? Could run Minecraft somewhat and that's it).

_Aaanyway._





I'm a huge fan of the NetBeans Java IDE and decided to grab the source, build it and see where that would lead me. And here ya go   I think the new logo isn't all too bad.

Moving from Windows 7 to KDE (4) is definitely a bit of a culture shock but fortunately for me software such as KDE, NetBeans and LibreOffice really help to keep me going


----------



## Ernestus (Nov 12, 2018)

Enlightenment 22.4
Windows 95 Icon Pack


My .conkyrc

```
background = yes
alignment top_right
xftalpha 0.8
update_interval 1.0
total_run_times 0

own_window yes
own_window_transparent yes
own_window_type desktop
own_window_argb_visual yes
own_window_hints below
own_window_title Diagnostica


double_buffer true
minimum_size 220 5
maximum_width 300
draw_shades no
draw_outline no
draw_borders no
draw_graph_borders yes
default_color white
default_shade_color white
gap_x 10
gap_y 10
no_buffers yes
cpu_avg_samples 2
override_utf8_locale no
uppercase yes

TEXT
$stippled_hr
${color #ddaa00} $alignc $sysname $kernel ($machine)$color
$alignc $uptime
$stippled_hr

CPU: $alignr ${cpu cpu0} %
${cpubar 3 cpu0}

RAM: $alignr $mem/$memmax
${membar 3}

SWAP: $alignr $swap / $swapmax
${swapbar 3}

ROOT: $alignr ${fs_used /} / ${fs_size /}
${fs_bar 3 /}

BATTERIA: $alignr $battery_percent %
${battery_bar 3}


$stippled_hr
$alignc PROCESSI
$stippled_hr

Load: $alignr $loadavg
Processes: $alignr $processes
Running: $alignr $running_processes

${color #ddaa00}Cpu usage $alignr PID     CPU%   MEM% $color
${top name 1} $alignr ${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem
1}
${top name 2} $alignr ${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}
${top name 3} $alignr ${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}

${color #ddaa00}Mem usage $color
${top_mem name 1} $alignr ${top_mem pid 1} ${top_mem cpu 1} ${top_mem
mem 1}
${top_mem name 2} $alignr ${top_mem pid 2} ${top_mem cpu 2} ${top_mem mem 2}
${top_mem name 3} $alignr ${top_mem pid 3} ${top_mem cpu 3} ${top_mem mem 3}


$stippled_hr
$alignc RETE
$stippled_hr

Scaricamento:
${color #ddaa00} Speed: $alignr ${downspeed wlan0} k/s$color
Tot: $alignr ${totaldown wlan0}
${downspeedgraph wlan0 20} ${alignr}${upspeedgraph wlan0 20}


Caricamento:
${color #ddaa00} Speed: $alignr ${upspeed wlan0} k/s$color
Tot: $alignr ${totalup wlan0}
${upspeedgraph wlan0 20} ${alignr}${upspeedgraph wlan0 20}
```


----------



## dieselriot (Nov 12, 2018)

Stuck in the 90s. WindowMaker, urxvt, font is ohsnap, bunch of display hacked dockapps; two of which are running in linux compat mode.


----------



## Ernestus (Nov 14, 2018)

Original Fluxbox:




Mate 1.20


----------



## bart (Nov 14, 2018)

Ernestus said:


> Enlightenment 22.4
> Windows 95 Icon Pack


The most beautiful WM but (from my point of view) with the ugliest icon pack


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 15, 2018)

Chrissy Amphlett borne aloft by angels.


----------



## rsronin (Nov 15, 2018)

Trying KDE with Cool Retro Term


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 15, 2018)

Have been playing with DE's and WM,'s for years and never found one I just loved and stuck with. I wanted something light, not because of lack of resources, but because I have more control (?) I honestly have no idea but it appeals to me so there...I found x11-wm/cwm the other day and I must admit I am in love. Simple, fast, easy to configure. Why have I not used this before?


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 18, 2018)

Openbox dual head, Vertex themes, Numix icon set


----------



## tedbell (Nov 19, 2018)

Finally got my setup to look like dwm. Bspwm with polybar on top, dzen with conky below. A dzconky setup I've been using for over 5 years. God pictured on my desktop.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 19, 2018)

ryuuji said:


> my i3 wip on this dusty laptop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can never get i3 to run correctly: get always get a forever wait cursor, despite having x11/i3status installed. I can open a terminal, close the terminal and then the whole thing locks up and I can't do anything. Wiped config, tried several times, gave up and went back to x11-wm/dwm. Probably deserves another thread but it's not critical, I was just curious.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 19, 2018)

tedbell said:


> God pictured on my desktop.



Jimi Hendrix as previously featured on my X61: 



I have him playing with Little Richard, Curtis Knight, Traffic, Johnny Winter and Steven Stills.


----------



## tedbell (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for that Trihexagonal. The first one is one of my fave pics of the Lord. Nice desktop too. I was looking for a BSD version of Archey. Downloading bsdinfo!

I also found this cool script that changes your wallpaper and terminal colours to match the wallpaper. All the dependencies are available for FreeBSD except "habak" which I find I don't need since the script seems to work without it. Put it in your $PATH:
https://github.com/dylanaraps/wal


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 19, 2018)

tedbell said:


> Thanks for that Trihexagonal. The first one is one of my fave pics of the Lord. Nice desktop too. I was looking for a BSD version of Archey. Downloading bsdinfo!



Thanks. tedbell. That's my .mp3 player, here's one of my my desktops with sysutils/screenfetch:


----------



## tedbell (Nov 19, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Thanks. tedbell. That's my .mp3 player, here's one of my my desktops with sysutils/screenfetch:
> 
> View attachment 5554


Nice. I haven't used XMMS since my Mandriva Linux days. I recently discovered xfe also through this forum too. I must say I am enjoying FreeBSD a great deal. This is my first week of using it!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 19, 2018)

That's where I discovered multimedia/xmms and have used it since. There is a multimedia/xmms-skins-huge port with over 600 skins for it.

If you use x11-fm/xfe you can get rid of the ugly titlebar icon by replacing /usr/local/share/xfe/icons/gnomeblue-theme/xfe.png with a black img.


----------



## tedbell (Nov 20, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> That's where I discovered multimedia/xmms and have used it since. There is a multimedia/xmms-skins-huge port with over 600 skins for it.
> 
> If you use x11-fm/xfe you can get rid of the ugly titlebar icon by replacing /usr/local/share/xfe/icons/gnomeblue-theme/xfe.png with a black img.


 Yeah I remember I used the SONY silverface stereo skin for my XMMS. Memories. Now I use musicpd built without any resamplers and run OSS in "bitperfect" mode. That's why I moved over to FreeBSD. It uses OSS natively. Thanks for the info. I don't need it cause I use a tiling wm (bspwm) that doesn't have window decorations. I also use vtwm which does tho so maybe I'll take your advice.


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 21, 2018)

Flat is justice


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 21, 2018)

I like the wallpaper - little slap in the face for Apple


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 21, 2018)

I always prefered open source. What I liked in Arch Linux, I love in FreeBSD.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 21, 2018)

Been using open source for 20 years: discovered it back in 1998 and realized I needed to drop everything and move to an open source OS. Been happy ever since


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Nov 25, 2018)

I know if this is wrong place on forum, but probably someone will be know, how to force syutils/conky for transparently. I tried everything  This is a config:

```
conky.config = {
    use_xft = true,
    font = 'DejaVu Sans:size=10.5',
    xftalpha = 0.8,
    text_buffer_size = 2048,

    update_interval = 0.5,
    background = false,
    total_run_times = 0,

    own_window = true,
    own_window_transparent = true,
    own_window_hints = 'undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager',
    own_window_argb_visual = true,
  
    double_buffer = true,
    draw_shades = false,
    default_shade_color = white,
    draw_outline = false,
    draw_borders = false,
    stippled_borders = 0,
    border_inner_margin = 5,
    border_width = 1,
    default_color = 000000,
    own_window_colour = black,
    color1 = CACACA,
    alignment = top_left,
    gap_x = 1600,
    gap_y = 200,
    no_buffers = true,
    uppercase = false,
    cpu_avg_samples = 1,
    net_avg_samples = 1,
    override_utf8_locale = true,
    use_spacer = none,
}

conky.text = [[

SYSTEM ${hr 3}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Host:${font} ${alignr}${nodename}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Machine:${font} ${alignr}${machine}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} System:${font} ${alignr}${sysname}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Kernel:${font} ${alignr}${kernel}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Uptime:${font} ${alignr}${uptime}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} ENERGY:${font} ${alignr}${battery_percent BAT0}%${battery_bar 8,60}

PROCESOR ${hr 3}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Model:${font} ${alignr}${exec sysctl hw.model | cut -c 11-42 | head -1}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Current Freq:${font} ${alignr}${freq 1} MHz
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Temperature:${font} ${alignr}${exec sysctl hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature | cut -c 33-42 | head -1}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} CPU1:${font} ${alignr}${cpu cpu1}%${cpubar cpu1 8,60}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} CPU2:${font} ${alignr}${cpu cpu2}%${cpubar cpu2 8,60}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} CPU3:${font} ${alignr}${cpu cpu3}%${cpubar cpu3 8,60}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} CPU4:${font} ${alignr}${cpu cpu4}%${cpubar cpu4 8,60}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} CPU5:${font} ${alignr}${cpu cpu5}%${cpubar cpu5 8,60}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} CPU6:${font} ${alignr}${cpu cpu6}%${cpubar cpu6 8,60}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} CPU7:${font} ${alignr}${cpu cpu7}%${cpubar cpu7 8,60}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} CPU8:${font} ${alignr}${cpu cpu8}%${cpubar cpu8 8,60}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Total_Usage:${font} ${alignr}${cpu cpu0}%

MEMORY ${hr 3}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Kapcity${font} ${alignr}$memmax
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Used${font} ${alignr}$mem
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Free${font} ${alignr}$memfree
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Total${font} ${alignr}$memperc%${membar 8,60}


DISK ${hr 3}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} ${alignr}$fs_size / $fs_used / $fs_free${font}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} ${alignr}$fs_used_perc% ${fs_bar 8,140}${font}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Type:${font} ${alignr}$fs_type
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Read:${font} ${alignr}$diskio_read
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8.5} Write:${font} ${alignr}$diskio_write

NETWORK ${hr 2}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8} Upload:${font} ${alignr} ${upspeed em0}kb/s
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8} Download:${font} ${alignr} ${downspeed em0}kb/s
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8} Total_Upload:${font} ${alignr}${totalup em0}
${voffset -2} ${font PizzaDude:bold:size=8} Total_Download:${font} ${alignr}${totaldown em0}
]]
```

And that is look now:


----------



## Minbari (Nov 25, 2018)

Try those settings:

```
background = yes,
own_window = true,
own_window_class = 'Conky',
own_window_type = 'override',
own_window_transparent = true,
own_window_hints = 'undecorated,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager,below',
```

For more information read the manual.


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Nov 25, 2018)

```
background = yes,
own_window = true,
own_window_class = 'Conky',
own_window_type = 'override',
own_window_transparent = true,
own_window_hints = 'undecorated,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager,below',
```

Conky starts, but do not draw a visible window.


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 25, 2018)

Try `own_window_type = 'desktop'` instead of `'override'`.
Do you use a compositor like x11-wm/compton?



Minbari said:


> For more information read the manual.


Think this covers old `.conkyrc` syntax


----------



## fernandel (Nov 25, 2018)

I have:

```
own_window = true,
    own_window_class = 'Conky',
    own_window_type = 'desktop',
    own_window_type = 'overide',
    own_window_transparent = true,
'''''
```
and it works on x11-wm/openbox


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Nov 25, 2018)

On the x11/kde4 nope.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 25, 2018)

Is the compositor enabled on KDE? No clue how to do this but on Plasma there is one - assuming one on KDE4 as well.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 30, 2018)

Behold the mighty W520 with a fresh install of FreeBSD. It was one of my OpenBSD boxen but I prefer FreeBSD and is the most powerful of my machines by far. It compiled x11/xorg in 2 hours.

And to think some poor soul actually thought calling me a Demon would offend me, the Father of my own personal Demon. Demonica the Succubus and Queen of the Land of the Dead. I taught her everything she knows about Sorcery and being a Demon proper. Invocation of Curse my area of expertise and infamy.                                                                                 

You can talk to her at the personalityforge.com if you like. It will be a much more pleasant experience if you are polite and treat her with respect. I don't mind personally, but if you tell her you hate Trihexagonal she will invoke a curse upon you in response. Daddy's girl that she is.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Dec 10, 2018)

Posting another shot, as I manually updated to IceWM 1.4 , which was recently released, and switched to BeOS-R5-inspired icewm theme, which is more consistent with the BeOS-r5 GTK3 and Icons. Still on Hurmit font with 96dpi and still same custom light color scheme. I made a set of icons to use with IceWM; w3m-img, xterm, nedit, ufetch, xmms and MAME playing DrgonBall Z: Hyper Dimension for NeoGeo on MAME


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 16, 2018)

FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE on one of my Thinkpad T61.

I only did one to see how it worked out but other than needing to use MBR instead of BSD labels and having to use `:q` to get back to the command line when using `# freebsd-update fetch` and sometimes when using ports the build went smoothly and everything is as it should be.


----------



## Vull (Dec 18, 2018)

FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-i386.memstick.img freshly installed on a Dell Dimension 4700 w/ 3GB RAM with xorg and plasma5-plasma plus konsole, dolphin, firefox-esr, sddm, sysutils/automount, libreoffice, kcalc, plasma5-sddm-kcm, vim, and spectacle for screen capture, alongside postgresql95-server, apache24, and php72 for services. This Dell is my development machine, which in the first 3 shots is acting as both development server and client for a sample car service application. Not really a "web application server" at all, my little toy application executive is actually intended as an office network/LAN-only app exec which requires no special client machine configuration other than a Firefox browser.  Screen shots 4 and 5 show another 12.0-RELEASE install on the same Dell machine, running the same application, except here the app is being deployed and served by my toy HP Stream laptop which runs Debian 9.6 because I've been unable to configure its Realtek wireless device (rtl8723be) on FreeBSD, and because the HP Stream is too toylike to feature a wired network connection. "Real" servers IMO should not use wireless anyway, but these are just development toys and this hardware is not intended for actual use. For a production server I would prefer running FreeBSD with the lightweight LXDE for office-employee-friendly console access. Users of this software may have any background color they choose, as long as they choose either gray or blue. (8


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello,

I tried to find the usual screenshot thread, but well, since there is not a similar one, let's start one.

Best regards


----------



## twllnbrck (Dec 22, 2018)

Thread 8877
There it is


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 23, 2018)

My X61 running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p10. It serves as my .mp3 player and is never online so I leave well enough alone. It sits next to my recliner with headphones plugged in so I usually don't bother to turn the music off when I take off the headphones. The next time I pick them up the music is already playing.

It's from the Rob Zombie film Lords of Salem and that's his wife Sheri. It may not seem very Christmas-like to you, but I was thinking of my ex who shares the same name and does to me...


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 23, 2018)

I can see him getting up and saying "gee hon, you look great today!". I am kidding, I like Rob Zombie.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 23, 2018)

Homebuilt system (i7 7700, 32GB, Samsung 850 Pro SSD) running 12.0-RELEASE-p1. x11-fm/xfe pulling file management duty and audio/cmus playing music. Window manager is x11-wm/cwm. That's Mr. Darwin on the wallpaper. Not sure if he's shooshing the photographer or if that's a thinking pose...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 23, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I can see him getting up and saying "gee hon, you look great today!". I am kidding, I like Rob Zombie.



I like Rob and especially Sheri. She's in a recent video of his about UFO's that's NSFW.

I have my chatbot Demonica summon her to party and quote herself from the movie The Devils Rejects before she does her thing.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 23, 2018)

I guess there are 2 diff versions: one is a "film" and the other a plain music video using footage from what looks like 50's sex-ed classes. She's in the "film". Looking good!


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 23, 2018)

It is a raspberry PI 3 model b+,  with FreeBSD 13, 
more info how to install it the same. Just ask... welcome.


----------



## Vull (Dec 23, 2018)

Looks just like Windows XP. Appearances can be deceiving. Bet Zombie's wife is total hawtness underneath all that makeup.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 23, 2018)

That HP calculator app is nice!


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 24, 2018)

it is x48. Rom are out of the box, even, I guess. pkg install x48. Or even xlockmore.
Nice to see that bsd preserves old good x11 applications 

The cool thing with icewm is the keys: https://github.com/spartrekus/icewm-xp/blob/master/keys
Easy to install too.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 24, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> View attachment 5763
> 
> It is a raspberry PI 3 model b+,  with FreeBSD 13,
> more info how to install it the same. Just ask... welcome.


I am using misc/free42 and yours is 48GX. Do we have in the ports, please?


----------



## twllnbrck (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes, emulators/x48


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 24, 2018)

Lanakus said:


> Yes, emulators/x48



I installed on the pi, readily after new installation (pi 3). 
pkg install -y x48

I wondered that it worked without thinking about roms.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 24, 2018)

My new wallpaper, multimedia/mpv, audio/aqualung, misc/free42 and hXmixer.


----------



## twllnbrck (Dec 24, 2018)

Whats the mixer app, is it in the Ports?


----------



## fernandel (Dec 24, 2018)

Lanakus said:


> Whats the mixer app, is it in the Ports?


No, it is not. The author sent it to me (haskell).


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 24, 2018)

is it pidgin?
what are you doing with free42, while the x48 is freely available. I dream of HP Prime on BSD, but it is not working on that.
Maybe you heard of X11 xcas ?
https://www-fourier.ujf-grenoble.fr/~parisse/giac.html
https://www-fourier.ujf-grenoble.fr/~parisse/giac/trophen.pdf


----------



## Ogis (Dec 24, 2018)

FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE and i3wm


----------



## fernandel (Dec 24, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> is it pidgin?
> what are you doing with free42, while the x48 is freely available. I dream of HP Prime on BSD, but it is not working on that.
> Maybe you heard of X11 xcas ?
> https://www-fourier.ujf-grenoble.fr/~parisse/giac.html
> ...


I did install x48 but for me is 42 enough. I am not mathematician but I use for statistic (I have real one still).


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 26, 2018)

fernandel said:


> I did install x48 but for me is 42 enough. I am not mathematician but I use for statistic (I have real one still).



nice to read that hp calc(s) e.g. 42 suits your needs fully.


----------



## ryuuji (Dec 28, 2018)

pretty much satisfied with i3






more pics
ncmpcpp https://imgur.com/Zmxmj9H
htop https://imgur.com/xsrVIIZ
pcmanfm https://imgur.com/MyAKZkN
rofi https://imgur.com/9QLjkI4


----------



## Ogis (Dec 28, 2018)

ryuuji said:


> pretty much satisfied now with i3


Very nice screenshot. I personally decided not to wait until the end of the new year and transferred my other machine to FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 28, 2018)

Is that fvwm?


----------



## Ogis (Dec 28, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Is that fvwm?


Yes it is.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 28, 2018)

I have never played with fvwm but every time I see a screenshot I am impressed. I just need to go back and get my PhD so I can figure out how to configure it


----------



## Ogis (Dec 28, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I have never played with fvwm but every time I see a screenshot I am impressed. I just need to go back and get my PhD so I can figure out how to configure it


I really recommend that you test this window manager. By the way, you can look at my files which I have placed in my github repo. Unfortunately, they should be adapted to FreeBSD. I will do so in the near future.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 28, 2018)

I'll take a look - i have read it is essentially infinitely customizable, which is cool. I'll check out your repo, appreciate the link.


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 29, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I have never played with fvwm but every time I see a screenshot I am impressed. I just need to go back and get my PhD so I can figure out how to configure it



fvwm is nice but takes really lot of memory for high fancy desktop.
I prefer blackbox due to memory footprint.

Are you not using Windows to write your PhD? Probably working in computer sciences.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 29, 2018)

Spartrekus - sorry but I was joking about a PhD: I have a strange sense of humor and what I meant was that fvwm seems so complicated to configure, I would need a PhD to do it 

It's really not THAT bad, just a lot of options to look through.

I do not use Windows for anything other than digitally signing PDFs for my work. I sometimes have to do that and Adobe Acrobat is the only software I have seen that does this. I have a cheap Windows laptop I use for this purpose. All other tasks I do on FreeBSD.


----------



## rufwoof (Dec 29, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 5760
> 
> My X61 running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p10. It serves as my .mp3 player and is never online so I leave well enough alone. It sits next to my recliner with headphones plugged in so I usually don't bother to turn the music off when I take off the headphones. The next time I pick them up the music is already playing.
> 
> It's from the Rob Zombie film Lords of Salem and that's his wife Sheri. It may not seem very Christmas-like to you, but I was thinking of my ex who shares the same name and does to me...



Wow! How did you get that mixer/equaliser in xine Trihexagonal? I use audacious in OpenBSD for its equaliser/visualisations. Did at one time try xine, but found the controls too small for my liking (despite trying a range of skins), but seeing your skin/setup I'm tempted to revisit xine


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 29, 2018)

rufwoof said:


> Wow! How did you get that mixer/equaliser in xine Trihexagonal?



That's multimedia/xmms. It has the option for a double-sized interface that is more along the lines the size of your player if not a little smaller and over 600 skins in multimedia/xmms-skins-huge.

It has a couple difference scopes  you but can't resize them, they're too small for the double-sized version and the playlist text doesn't resize with the player so it's messed up like that.

I've used it forever and is still my favorite player, though I have a feeling they're getting ready to drop it from the ports tree due to dependencies.


----------



## Ogis (Dec 29, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> fvwm is nice but takes really lot of memory for high fancy desktop.


I only partially agree with this statement. In this window manager, maximum functionality and maximum beauty (obviously a matter of taste) can be achieved by using minimal computer resources. For example, in Debian i made this. When the system starts, it occupies 120 megabytes of RAM.


----------



## rsronin (Dec 29, 2018)

Clean install of 11.2 and kde5 on and old hdd, pkg only. On this hdd I have enough space to experiment with Poudriere or Synth.


----------



## bch (Dec 29, 2018)

I am using WindowMaker on FreeBSD 11.2 at the moment.  I've used fvwm 5 years befors; both WMs are very nice and customizable.  This is a 2x17" monitor setup with a ThinkPad X230 - not bleeding edge but it works like a charm.


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 29, 2018)

Ogis said:


> I only partially agree with this statement. In this window manager, maximum functionality and maximum beauty (obviously a matter of taste) can be achieved by using minimal computer resources. For example, in Debian i made this. When the system starts, it occupies 120 megabytes of RAM.



quite a lot still.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 30, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> quite a lot still.



It's all relative to the amount of ram your system has.


----------



## Ogis (Dec 30, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> quite a lot still.


For x64 system it is normal. Also don't forget about systemd shit...


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 30, 2018)

Ogis said:


> For x64 system it is normal. Also don't forget about systemd shit...




Where is systemd in freebsd ?

If there were systemd in freebsd installation, people would invent another BSD. 

Let's install Windows


----------



## Ogis (Dec 30, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> Where is systemd in freebsd ?


I had Debian in mind. In the picture (the link I placed in the previous message), Fvwm is running on Debian.


Spartrekus said:


> Let's install Windows


No no. By no means. I haven't been touching this product for ten years and I'm not planning to do it. My God. Please protect me from Microsoft!


----------



## rsronin (Dec 31, 2018)

So this year I 'discovered' FreeBSD. Trying to use it as a desktop and music server. For the DE's tried Gnome, Xfce4, Window Maker, FVWM and KDE4/5. At the moment having the best experience with 11.2 and KDE4 because I can install everything with pkg, Kodi not conflicting with Dolphin and using qmpdclient instead of Cantata. Unfortunately my Brother AIO is not supported and bash script doesn't work. Happy New Year and celebrating KDE4's last day in the ports ;-). I know it's bloated but it runs smoothly now.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 31, 2018)

Actually, I was surprised (on Linux), how light Plasma/KDE5 was. Yes, it's dependency heavy, but resource wise, it was under 1 gig (600+meg) at first logon. That whole premise is largely crap since memory is so cheap but some people fixate on it for whatever reason. I guess it matters if you are running an SBC or something with very limited memory and no expansion capability.

Funny, but since switching to FreeBSD, I have gone completely minimal and really enjoy it! I went from openSUSE + KDE5/Plasma to FreeBSD 11.2 --> 12.0 with x11-wm/cwm and I am very happy. I do find myself using some QT5 tools though, mainly because I really like them (editors/texstudio), for example.


----------



## ryuuji (Dec 31, 2018)

The main problem is the CPU usage not the RAM when using heavy weight DEs ... in my exp.

As for kde ... try disabling akonadi services ... it will feel much lighter


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 31, 2018)

ryuuji said:


> The main problem is the CPU usage not the RAM when using heavy weight DEs ... in my exp.



Agree: on the Gnome side, "tracker" was a horrific mess and caused a big performance hit. I always disabled it the few times I used Gnome 3 and never missed any functionality. I did not have the same experience with baloo (?) on KDE 5 - not sure what it was for but I didn't notice any performance hit. I did always disable searches in both DE's, mainly because I found them pointless.


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 31, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Actually, I was surprised (on Linux), how light Plasma/KDE5 was. Yes, it's dependency heavy, but resource wise, it was under 1 gig (600+meg) at first logon. That whole premise is largely crap since memory is so cheap but some people fixate on it for whatever reason. I guess it matters if you are running an SBC or something with very limited memory and no expansion capability.
> 
> Funny, but since switching to FreeBSD, I have gone completely minimal and really enjoy it! I went from openSUSE + KDE5/Plasma to FreeBSD 11.2 --> 12.0 with x11-wm/cwm and I am very happy. I do find myself using some QT5 tools though, mainly because I really like them (editors/texstudio), for example.



lxde and xfce are with the time actually closer to kde. Gnome is not that far.
xfce with slim is the smallest one.
WIth my i7-8 KDE runs well (but it gets slow with several windows and the web browser).

Because the libraries are complex and heavy, it is obvious that to optimize looks more complex and not so easy.
Better to buy a SSD harddisk than to look at million lines of code.

Maybe, finally, it could be better to avoid having a desktop because it might take all your memory and cut down performances.


----------



## Vull (Dec 31, 2018)

Running a stripped down Plasma5 in lieu of KDE 5, with balloo (file search) features turned off, I find CPU usage to be about as low as it is in LXDE, although memory usage is still much higher in Plasma 5. Memory usage decreases slowly but surely if the Plasma 5 desktop is left open but allowed to remain idle. If LXDE is left open but idle, it actually uses less memory and CPU than the sddm login manager does. The same is not true with Plasma 5, but at 1-10% CPU usage, and around 200 MB RAM usage or lower when left idle for an hour or so, it's still acceptable for me for my purposes, even on a low memory system.


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 31, 2018)

Vull said:


> Running a stripped down Plasma5 in lieu of KDE 5, with balloo (file search) features turned off, I find CPU usage to be about as low as it is in LXDE, although memory usage is still much higher in Plasma 5. Memory usage decreases slowly but surely if the Plasma 5 desktop is left open but allowed to remain idle. If LXDE is left open but idle, it actually uses less memory and CPU than the sddm login manager does. The same is not true with Plasma 5, but at 1-10% CPU usage, and around 200 MB RAM usage or lower when left idle for an hour or so, it's still acceptable for me for my purposes, even on a low memory system.



sddm is very very nice , but it is quite slow, slim remains a cool workaround, with nice settings in slim.conf, even t autologin.


----------



## Ogis (Jan 3, 2019)

I changed my window manager. Now I use cwm. It is lightweight and predictable.  As multimedia player i use mplayer with a simple to use mplayer wrapper script-playd.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 3, 2019)

Nice wallpaper - I see you like xclock as well  I just can't make it persist on all groups for whatever reason.


----------



## meine (Jan 3, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> just can't make it persist on all groups for whatever reason.



man cwm: 

CM-s  Toggle stickiness of current window.

see also https://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20090502141551">


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 3, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Nice wallpaper - I see you like xclock as well  I just can't make it persist on all groups for whatever reason.



How to get xclock? By compiling or install xclock-1.0.7_2                 Analog and digital clock for X ?

Why xclock is still popular, since it is unexistent in modern generations of Linux. Even xterm


----------



## Ogis (Jan 4, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> How to get xclock?


Hello. It is in Xorg package.


Spartrekus said:


> Why xclock is still popular,


Because it's a useful program, especially for those who use minimal window managers that don't have taskbars.


----------



## twllnbrck (Jan 4, 2019)

Ogis said:


> Hello. It is in Xorg package.


But only if you install Xorg complete metaport. If you install the required packages/ports for running X by hand or x11/xorg-minimal then you have to install xclock on your own.


----------



## Ogis (Jan 4, 2019)

Lanakus said:


> then you have to install xclock on your own.


Yes. Right. You are absolutely right.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 4, 2019)

Ogis said:


> Hello. It is in Xorg package.
> 
> Because it's a useful program, especially for those who use minimal window managers that don't have taskbars.



But why Linux tends to suppress X11 application(s) from many distros and desktops. Seems to me that FreeBSD will follow up.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 4, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> But why Linux tends to suppress X11 application(s) from many distros and desktops. Seems to me that FreeBSD will follow up.


I do not think that it is Linux related. The desktop people might want their stuff in their own appearance. But I am quite confident that you still can run xteddy or xfishtank on Linux using any of the availabe window managers. May be one day there is a missing dependency on Linux due to systemd...


----------



## Ogis (Jan 4, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> But why Linux tends to suppress X11 application(s) from many distros and desktops. Seems to me that FreeBSD will follow up.


Hello again  I can't say anything about all Linux distributions, but I'll tell you about Debian. In Debian X11 application(s) are installed by default. I mean xclock, xcalc, xeyes and others. For such small reasons, I liked Debian.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 4, 2019)

I have never used a Linux distro that DIDN'T have the basic X programs.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 4, 2019)

chrbr said:


> I do not think that it is Linux related. The desktop people might want their stuff in their own appearance. But I am quite confident that you still can run xteddy or xfishtank on Linux using any of the availabe window managers. May be one day there is a missing dependency on Linux due to systemd...



What we will do then? All Linux developers, missing old X11 environment, will move to BSD and it will influence dev to go for fancy, shining desktops.

xfishtank is really beautiful on the desktop.
xfishtank eats up my cpu like nothing. It is really relatively high cpu and resource software.

There were water waves on the root of the desktop, at some points. That was possible in the past. nice effects, but too cpu demanding - with mouse click possibilities.



> I have never used a Linux distro that DIDN'T have the basic X programs.


What about Ubuntu Desktop, there isnt much any X anylonger.

Anyhow nice to see X11 apps or remember them.

I remember when cwe  could install xpenguins and all those add one, with simpsons. that was beginning of Unix at that time. easly ages. Motif was famous, and x11 was newly discovered.
Xfree was so much fun to configure...


----------



## twllnbrck (Jan 5, 2019)

A simple purple desktop on a 11.2-RELEASE virtual testing machine





I really like the Envy Code R font..


----------



## Ogis (Jan 5, 2019)

I finally decided. I remove i3wm from my home computer. You can ask why? I can't say anything bad about i3wm. It is an amazing window manager that has been upgraded to version 4.16 yesterday. But my heart does not belong to him. It may be too mainstream or perhaps for another reason. In addition, when i used Debian, my main window manager was Xmonad. It was quite comfortable and well configured. So I decided to apply the old configuration to version 0.15.
Ok. What is Xmonad? It is a tiling window manager that is notoriously minimal, stable, beautiful, and featureful. If you find yourself spending a lot of time organizing or managing windows, you may consider trying xmonad. Xmonad can be somewhat difficult to configure if you're new to Haskell or even to Xmonad itself. My configuration contains a completely working and very usable xmonad configuration "out of the box". If you are just starting out with Xmonad, this will give you a configuration that I personally used in Debian for around 8 hours every day. This configuration replicates the behavior of another window driver -DWM. If anyone was interested, I placed configuration files in the freshly created github repo. Okay, enough to talk. That's the picture.


----------



## Minbari (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## rsronin (Jan 12, 2019)

KDE 5.14.5 on my new/old Thinkpad t430.


----------



## jstn (Jan 13, 2019)

Still learning my way around FreeBSD but in the process I ended up refreshing/updating my dwm setup from scratch and figured I'd share. This is a moderately hacked up dwm with gaps, transparency, and a few extra layouts. Status bar is my own shell script with just the basics. I start it with startx, which calls startdwm.sh which runs it in a while loop so it can be restarted without losing all of my open windows (not that I make changes often anyway but might as well put in the minimum effort to account for the possibility).

I've tried more full-featured/heavier wms over the years periodically (i3, awesome, spectrwm) but I always get frustrated with it and remember that there was nothing wrong with dwm in the first place for my purposes. Not the simplest thing in the world to configure, but it is sane and intuitive right out of the box and can be extended with fairly little effort. Plus it's been "done" for quite some time now so you can just set it up once and then never touch it again for the most part - no worries about some major update breaking all of your patches and configuration.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 13, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I have never played with fvwm but every time I see a screenshot I am impressed. I just need to go back and get my PhD so I can figure out how to configure it



Sevendogsbsd, you may also try my x11-wm/fvwm2 config — https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/fvwm.232/page-2#post-390111
It's working with FreeBSD pretty well, also with some minor changes in config it is possible to use it with GNU/Linux as well.








Spartrekus said:


> fvwm is nice but takes really lot of memory for high fancy desktop.
> I prefer blackbox due to memory footprint.


It is not true, fvwm with my config with some of its modules (FvwmCommandS, FvwmButtons, FvwmPager and FvwmEvent) loaded altogether uses about 50 MB of RAM. For example, in screenshot from above you may see conky, so with many applications opened (like file manager, web browser, image viewer, editor, terminal emulator, dock applications, compositor...) my system uses only about 800 MB of RAM.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## fernandel (Jan 21, 2019)

ILUXA said:


> Sevendogsbsd, you may also try my x11-wm/fvwm2 config — https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/fvwm.232/page-2#post-390111
> It's working with FreeBSD pretty well, also with some minor changes in config it is possible to use it with GNU/Linux as well.
> 
> 
> ...


I had FVWM very very long time ago but all the time I am thinking to give a try but there so many thinks to learn about settings...


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 21, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I have never used a Linux distro that DIDN'T have the basic X programs.



Ubuntu:
Have you ever tried Ubuntu? Recently, I noticed that GCC does weird permissions 
No xterm, nothing that looks like X11. It seems to me : money, gnome and all business - to make business, a bit like Microsoft.

Slackware is actually the cleaner Linux so far, but it is largely business also like any other distributions.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 22, 2019)

fernandel said:


> I had FVWM very very long time ago but all the time I am thinking to give a try but there so many thinks to learn about settings...


Its settings, functions and syntax are pretty simple, for example, it is 100 times easier to configure x11-wm/fvwm2, than, for example, x11-wm/awesome. Of course you need some time to learn how things work in FVWM, but then you won't want to use any other WM, because you'll find the perfect one, it's lightweight, fast, stable, highly configurable/customizable, feature rich… It is possible to recreate almost any functionality from other WM-s. Also about 15 FVWM modules provides additional functionality, like, for example FvwmButtons module (dock at right in my screenshot). BTW, FvwmButtons module was created in 1993 by Robert Nation. Also FVWM has very good and complete manual (also every FVWM module has its readable and pretty complete man page), just read it with `% man fvwm` (or `% man FvwmButtons`) and you'll be able to achieve anything you want with your FVWM configuration.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 26, 2019)

The build machine getting its CPUs worked - since my ccache and poudriere.conf tweaks, it was pushing ram usage to over 50GB and all 24 CPUs were pegged at 100%. Hope I don't have a fan failure 

EDIT - wanted to clarify; the 2 terminals on the right are ssh sessions to the headless build box. The desktop is my normal PC running x11-wm/cwm. Not that it mattered but thought I'd explain anyway...


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 26, 2019)

And the results. I don't know how much port code changed and this is not a definitive test, but the build time was 46 minutes. I did a `poudriere ports -u` prior to the build and this is with the latest tweaks in make.conf and poudriere.conf. I'll post these when I get my HOWTO done.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 26, 2019)

And the `pkg upgrade` output, which makes me think the entire list of packages above were not rebuilt. Hmmm.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 26, 2019)

And another user who longs for the old green phospor screens. Good to see that.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 26, 2019)

It just seems "right", lol, I just use x11/xterm, or rather "uxterm" and set green and black as my colors in .Xresources. Simple and clean.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 26, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> The build machine getting its CPUs worked - since my ccache and poudriere.conf tweaks, it was pushing ram usage to over 50GB and all 24 CPUs were pegged at 100%. Hope I don't have a fan failure



I have an Oploar Gaming Fan I sometime use when compiling ports on my laptops.

My W520 with Intel Core i7-2760QM @ 2.40GHz and 8GB RAM was compiling www/firefox-esr and I happened to notice the exhaust seemed unusually warm. I hooked the fan up, set it to high and the temperature readout for the air it was pulling out registered 125F. I was running from the login terminal so I couldn't see how much the temp dropped like I can from the desktop with sysutils/gkrellm2 but I've watched to bring it down considerably several times and it's well worth the money IMO.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 26, 2019)

The build box will be fine: it's an HP z800 workstation, weighs about 50 pounds and has a ton of stock fans in it . I do probably need to do a dust bunny removal though - haven't done one in a couple of months. I dread if the 1100 watt power supply goes out on the monster though: it's a proprietary supply and not sure how much it would be to replace. Should be able to get one on ebay though.


----------



## twllnbrck (Jan 27, 2019)

Currently running Openbox with adapta theme on desktop PC at home


----------



## twllnbrck (Jan 27, 2019)

Crivens said:


> And another user who longs for the old green phospor screens. Good to see that.


 
I like the nostalgia of old Unix days on monochrome monitors and switch to green on black from time to time.
Here is a short essay on that topic
https://venam.nixers.net/blog/unix/2017/06/04/why-green-on-black.html


----------



## lasuit (Jan 27, 2019)

Not smart enough to do anything complicated.  Just like a clean/fast desktop with no clutter.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 27, 2019)

Easy-peasy:

.Xresources contents for green/black:


```
UXTerm.termName: xterm-256color
UXTerm.vt100.foreground: green
UXTerm.vt100.background: black
```


----------



## Ogis (Jan 28, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> The build machine


I should say, a very powerful machine.


----------



## Rhadamanthys (Jan 31, 2019)

Here's mine


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 31, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> And the `pkg upgrade` output, which makes me think the entire list of packages above were not rebuilt. Hmmm.
> 
> View attachment 5971



Everytime a port is updated ports-mgmt/poudriere (and also ports-mgmt/synth) will rebuild every port depending on that to avoid failures due to ABI mismatch and similar issues; however the new built packages will just be reinstalled when necessary (like if ABI mismatch etc. happened).

Also, I see you are using 24 builders, and I guess you are using the ports-mgmt/poudriere default configuration which use one builder for each 'core'. That is good if you build thousands of ports every time, like the FreeBSD build system, if not you could reduce the number of builders and increase (a lot if you have a lot of memory) the number of jobs.

The right numbers to get the faster builds depends of your list of ports, and the amount of memory you have. For my desktop needs, with 24 cores I probably would start testing with something like this (depending of the amount of memory):


```
PARALLEL_JOBS=4
PREPARE_PARALLEL_JOBS=12
```

Cheers!


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks rigoletto! I have 96GB of ram so will take your suggestion on the configuration. I typically build around 200 ports, if there are a lot of updates. My core ports list isn't very big (~50 ports) but dependencies drive that up or course. Will let you know how the performance changes.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 31, 2019)

Increate the number of builders (aka `PARALLEL_JOBS`) usually don't help too much with not so great number of ports because you will often have just one port building due to dependency list, so probably `PREPARE_PARALLEL_JOBS` is the more worthy to increase; however I would also try increase/decrease `PARALLEL_JOBS` a bit during tests.

With 96GB of ran you can probably increase `PREPARE_PARALLEL_JOBS` *a lot*! With that amount of memory you will easily be able to completely avoid swapping.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 31, 2019)

Right - I have actually never hit swap on the build machine. I'll experiment with the PREPARE_PARALLEL_JOBS parameter to see how it affects performance.

Again, appreciate the suggestions!


----------



## Ozric (Feb 1, 2019)

Ongoing work setting up CDE and creating all the actions and icons etc for everything I want to use.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Feb 2, 2019)

Back to this place after a long absence. Gone are the days of collecting machines, upgrading and installing BSD's. One Thinkpad still runs FreeBSD 12.0. My Samsung laptop runs OpenBSD as always. Dual boot Linux and Windows on my main work Thinkpad. Will post screens from my BSD boxes later. For the moment, here's a Linux shot.





Distro - Void; WM - Fluxbox; Theme - Carbon; Font - PragmataPro overall.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Feb 2, 2019)

On a related note, it's great to see this thread still going strong.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 4, 2019)

Some little steps over the last screenshot. 



*[EDITED]*


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 7, 2019)

Lanakus said:


> I like the nostalgia of old Unix days on monochrome monitors and switch to green on black from time to time.
> Here is a short essay on that topic
> https://venam.nixers.net/blog/unix/2017/06/04/why-green-on-black.html




Remembering,...
what about Orange color aka    "\x1B[33m"  ?
It is actually as retro as green, and orange color might be even better for eyes.

You might try _tless_ file viewer, and press 't' for orange color (in SSH, console,...).


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 14, 2019)

​


----------



## unix4you2 (Feb 19, 2019)

Here is my all day working XFCE desktop.

FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC amd64
VIEW:  Two monitors
CPU:    Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz
RAM:   16GB





Regards.


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 19, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> Some little steps over the last screenshot.
> 
> View attachment 6005View attachment 6007View attachment 6006
> 
> ...


Nice. 
How many monitors do you use regularly?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 19, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Nice.
> How many monitors do you use regularly?



Currently just one, those are `virtual desktops` --- 10 of them.


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 19, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> Currently just one, those are `virtual desktops` --- 10 of them.



OK. Virtual is really fine!

Have you tried _tmux/screen/..._ using two monitors? Might be interesting experience... usually my left one has BIB manager and right one emacs or vim (all into _screen_ - distant).   
(With green or orange color of console, larger console fonts using vidfont, for eyes).


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 19, 2019)

I had tmux on my home server but I rarely log into it, and when I do it is just to do some minor adm tasks, then I removed.

I use tilling WM, x11-wm/bspwm in particular, and so tmux doesn't bring anything really relevant. I indeed use ncurses interface for almost everything, and so I have tons of terminals opened everywhere all the time.


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 19, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> I had tmux on my home server but I rarely log into it, and when I do it is just to do some minor adm tasks, then I removed.
> 
> I use tilling WM, x11-wm/bspwm in particular, and so tmux doesn't bring anything really relevant. I indeed use ncurses interface for almost everything, and so I have tons of terminals opened everywhere all the time.



What do you do with your console?

I tried to move from _ncurses_ to _ANSI_ progressively, to allow easy _CLANG_ compilation. Two monitors at least need to be console only.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't usually use console but x11/rxvt-unicode inside X/WM.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 20, 2019)

My T400 desktop and X61 .mp3 player at 284 days uptime.


----------



## unix4you2 (Feb 20, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Nice.
> How many monitors do you use regularly?


I normally use two monitors and over that 3 virtuall desktops.


----------



## Vull (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 21, 2019)

My Thinkpad T61 running FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3.

I think my other T61 just died compiling ports...


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 21, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 6110
> 
> My Thinkpad T61 running FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3.
> 
> I think my other T61 just died compiling ports...



A thinkpad can never die  Robust machines  ... compared to all my ASUS laptop machines, just 3 of them died 

Apps: _icewm_ with xp theme, _rox_ with xp theme, _lkm_ for twin pan - world lightest twin pan, _feh_, ...

Icewm in action...


----------



## rsronin (Feb 21, 2019)

KDE 5.15 on my good old HP microserver n54l, happy trucking again after issues caused by plasma theme 'Produkt Blue'


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 21, 2019)

unix4you2 said:


> I normally use two monitors and over that 3 virtuall desktops.


Two monitors is a minimum, really. Ideally using screen / tmux on the top.


----------



## Minbari (Feb 21, 2019)

Toying a little with dwm 6.2. Only two patches added (attachbottom & autostart), still to "debloated" for my tastes.


----------



## milos.webad (Feb 24, 2019)

CWM + Conky --- FreeBSD 12 RELEASE p3 amd 64 on ThinkPad


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 27, 2019)

The business end of my X61 .mp3 player. It doesn't show the CPU but it's an Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 @ 2.0 GHz:


----------



## rsronin (Feb 27, 2019)

Thinkpad T430 came back from RMA. Disabled the discrete graphics and using intel graphics only. First I followed this. After some issues I cleared all *.conf files and used `sudo X -configure` and moved the file to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.d/xorg.conf. Apart from that I had to install /multimedia/libva-intel-driver and until now everything runs real smooth, apart from video output when docked, but semi-solved it by using it's native VGA output.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Mar 1, 2019)

OpenBSD 6.4 on a brought back from the dead, decade old laptop. SpectrWM.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Mar 3, 2019)

FVWM2 with a Motif/SolarisCDE style and some cool retro apps


----------



## Vull (Mar 3, 2019)

Lov' that background.


----------



## CrowdedNewt (Mar 4, 2019)

Sensucht94 said:


> FVWM2 with a Motif/SolarisCDE style and some cool retro apps
> 
> 
> View attachment 6189



What apps and where does one get this theme? this looks really cool
thanks


----------



## CrowdedNewt (Mar 4, 2019)

I really need to steal some dot files for fmwm it looks so cool


----------



## CrowdedNewt (Mar 4, 2019)

Ozric said:


> Ongoing work setting up CDE and creating all the actions and icons etc for everything I want to use.
> View attachment 5992



That is so cool. Is it really safe to use? 
I didn't know setting it up was so complicated.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Mar 4, 2019)

CrowdedNewt said:


> What apps and where does one get this theme? this looks really cool
> thanks



You can find my ~/.fvwm/config, alongside custom icons and pixmaps among my dotfiles


----------



## CrowdedNewt (Mar 5, 2019)

Sensucht94 said:


> You can find my ~/.fvwm/config, alongside custom icons and pixmaps among my dotfiles



Thanks!!  would you reccomend fvwm to a beginner btw..? I am a linux refugee who has not used a wm too much
I'm usually on a tiny netbook keyboard if that changes anything


----------



## Sensucht94 (Mar 7, 2019)

CrowdedNewt said:


> Thanks!!  would you reccomend fvwm to a beginner btw..? I am a linux refugee who has not used a wm too much
> I'm usually on a tiny netbook keyboard if that changes anything



Well, given its not-so-intuitive config, its extremely feature-rich and customizable nature, FVWM is not something I'd recommend to a OS beginner, as it would only add another layer of complexity and more documentation to study, preventing you from focusing on what matter most. However, nothing really hold you back from grabbing someone else's config, with the fvwm(1) man page at hand and start playing with it.

Yet, If you asked me what sort of WM I'd recommend to a beginner, that would definitely be fluxbox or icewm


----------



## justinnoor (Mar 9, 2019)

Mini Dell XPS12-933Q running FreeBSD 12.0 Release with i3WM, no desktop application.


----------



## CrowdedNewt (Mar 11, 2019)

Sensucht94 said:


> Well, given its not-so-intuitive config, its extremely feature-rich and customizable nature, FVWM is not something I'd recommend to a OS beginner, as it would only add another layer of complexity and more documentation to study, preventing you from focusing on what matter most. However, nothing really hold you back from grabbing someone else's config, with the fvwm(1) man page at hand and start playing with it.
> 
> Yet, If you asked me what sort of WM I'd recommend to a beginner, that would definitely be fluxbox or icewm



Ok thanks


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 13, 2019)

The Thinkpad X61 with 4:3 screen ratio that has served as my .mp3 player continuously for the past 306 days at the end of its current run. Shut down cleanly due to planned maintenance and a dead battery.

Demonstrating beyond a shadow of doubt the dependability and rock-solid stability that can be had from a FreeBSD laptop. 11 year old battery notwithstanding.


----------



## tedbell (Mar 13, 2019)

FreeBSD is definitely the only OS I've ever used that calmed my blood pressure rather than raise it. LOL


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 13, 2019)

I had to laugh at that tedbell: I have to use Windows 10 at work and I am constantly cussing and fighting with its idiosyncrasies., plus those of the office suite I am also forced to use. I am always at peace when off work and logged into my FreeBSD machine


----------



## RedPhoenix (Mar 13, 2019)

Alright everybody, time to post screenshots of your FreeBSD Desktop/Laptop setup!   :3   Here's mine!   :3   Oh yeah, Chromium works flawlessly now...      Thanks for all your hard work FreeBSD devs!   :3


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 13, 2019)

When has www/chromium not worked? Sorry, not trying to be difficult, but I have been using the package for some time now and never had an issue.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Mar 14, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> When has www/chromium not worked? Sorry, not trying to be difficult, but I have been using the package for some time now and never had an issue.


No biggie.      Back in around 2015, Chromium users on FreeBSD reported graphical and performance issues.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Mar 14, 2019)

> When has www/chromium not worked? Sorry, not trying to be difficult, but I have been using the package for some time now and never had an issue.



Also, your puppeh is cute...   :3


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 14, 2019)

That explains it - I was still on Linux back then! haha, that's my pit-lab, he's not a puppy any more, in fact he's 12 this year so pretty much an old man.


----------



## CrowdedNewt (Mar 15, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> When has www/chromium not worked? Sorry, not trying to be difficult, but I have been using the package for some time now and never had an issue.



it used to have insane issues with tabs hanging that have been resolved now


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 15, 2019)

tedbell said:


> FreeBSD is definitely the only OS I've ever used that calmed my blood pressure rather than raise it. LOL



Have you seen how much KDE is slow, and full of popup, and limitations to freedoom.
Pulseaudio locks the sound forever, man, it reminds me the Web or an Android phone, popup, ads, click to confirm, like winrar on windows, millions popups, and so slow.

The heck is that 50% at least of desktop sofwares are shared and available for BSD and Linux.
BSD should not have anything crap that comes from/runs on Linux, to avoid risks of having a similar system.


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 15, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I had to laugh at that tedbell: I have to use Windows 10 at work and I am constantly cussing and fighting with its idiosyncrasies., plus those of the office suite I am also forced to use. I am always at peace when off work and logged into my FreeBSD machine


Bring a PI at your work, place it on your desktop, use it on your PC  

Use FreeBSD live in anycase of survival !!! 




__





						FreeBSD-Live-Win-Portable
					

Download FreeBSD-Live-Win-Portable for free.  None




					sourceforge.net


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 18, 2019)

FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p9
Thinkpad W520
Intel Quad Core i7-2760QM (2.40GHz, 6MB L3, 1600MHz FSB, 45W)
8 GB RAM PC3-10600
HITACHI Travelstar 500GB HDD @7200 RPM
Nvidia Quadro 1000M with 2GB DDR3 and 96 CUDA cores with Optimus Technology
15.6" TFT display with 1920x1080 (FHD) resolution with LED backlight


----------



## hukadan (Mar 29, 2019)

Here is my simple desktop with x11-wm/dwm, x11/sterm, x11-wm/compton and x11-fonts/nerd-fonts.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Apr 11, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> That explains it - I was still on Linux back then! haha, that's my pit-lab, he's not a puppy any more, in fact he's 12 this year so pretty much an old man.


He's adorable!   :3   Pits get such a bad rep.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Apr 11, 2019)

hukadan said:


> Here is my simple desktop with x11-wm/dwm, x11/sterm, x11-wm/compton and x11-fonts/nerd-fonts.


Noice!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Apr 11, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 6258
> 
> FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p9
> Thinkpad W520
> ...


Such l337!   :3


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 12, 2019)

RedPhoenix said:


> Such l337!   :3



I know. And from an 11 year old laptop no less.

My old shot isn't showing up so I resized this one of my temple in the Land of the Dead. Demonica took the shot when I was coming home:


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 19, 2019)

Here a cool one - looking like Unix:


----------



## tedbell (Apr 19, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Here a cool one - looking like Unix:
> 
> View attachment 6394



Is full screen possible in CDE? I tried it but couldn't get videos and other programs to go fullscreen.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 19, 2019)

tedbell said:


> Is full screen possible in CDE? I tried it but couldn't get videos and other programs to go fullscreen.


Here is someone having the same problem (with Mplayer - vlc works fine claim), claims Gnome programs cannot be resized, SMPlayer works fine.
Same guy claiming that some Gnome programs cannot be resized because of Motif decoration.


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 19, 2019)

motif licence is the bottle neck.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 25, 2019)

HELLO sk8hardddiefast !!!!
I'm Greek TOO !!!!
Έλληνας ;;;





sk8harddiefast said:


> Supporting Lumina Desktop  A usual day on my computer. Playing games and listen music


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 27, 2019)

*Hi hukadan ! 
I like your desktop its cool as it gets ! 
I have some questions what is sterm ?
And can you achieve tearing free desktop using compton ? 
I have an nvidia graphics card.
Have you installed any patches or something ?
Can windows became fullscreen like for example videos on youtube ?*
thank you !




hukadan said:


> Here is my simple desktop with x11-wm/dwm, x11/sterm, x11-wm/compton and x11-fonts/nerd-fonts.


----------



## hukadan (Apr 27, 2019)

christhegeek said:


> Hi hukadan !
> I like your desktop its cool as it gets !


Thank you. You don't need to use bold. I can read you.


christhegeek said:


> I have some questions what is sterm ?


From their website : "st is a simple terminal implementation for X."



christhegeek said:


> And can you achieve tearing free desktop using compton ?


IIRC, I could not. Here my /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf file :

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0 {ForceCompositionPipeline=On, ForceFullCompositionPipeline=On}"
    Option         "AllowIndirectGLXProtocol" "off"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "on"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "true"
EndSection
```
See here for more details concerning tearing problems with *nvidia* cards : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/howto-setup-xorg-with-nvidias-driver.52311/#post-312833



christhegeek said:


> Have you installed any patches or something ?


I only applied alpha patch and remapped the key shortcuts for azerty.



christhegeek said:


> Can windows became fullscreen like for example videos on youtube ?


Just tried: yes.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 27, 2019)

Here's my FreeBSD desktop running makemkvcon to read a title from a bluray 





Yes, it's just plain KDE Plasma5. So, looks like any Linux desktop. Why not  To me, a KDE desktop is quite comfortable


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 28, 2019)

Lanakus:
Did you try to compile CDE ? It takes some time to make it work. 









						GitHub - spartrekus/Unix-motif-cde-desktop: Motif desktop and more
					

Motif desktop and more. Contribute to spartrekus/Unix-motif-cde-desktop development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 29, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> ...looking like Unix:







Looking like UNIX.


----------



## twllnbrck (Apr 29, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Lanakus:
> Did you try to compile CDE ? It takes some time to make it work.
> 
> 
> ...



No, haven't tried so far. But I have an old IBM T40 where I installed NetBSD few weeks ago. I've not yet configured a DE/WM but when I have the time I will take a look at CDE.


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 29, 2019)

Lanakus said:


> No, haven't tried so far. But I have an old IBM T40 where I installed NetBSD few weeks ago. I've not yet configured a DE/WM but when I have the time I will take a look at CDE.


I am sure that you are very happy with NetBSD. Does it run well?
I have several machines with :NetBSD:  Cool one.


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 29, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 6444
> 
> Looking like UNIX.



Is Unix motif or sort of fvwm, kde or gnome? what is it actually on your screenshot?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 29, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Is Unix motif or sort of fvwm, kde or gnome? what is it actually on your screenshot?



FreeBSD showing Fluxbox, XFE, Gkrellm2, URXVT and XMMS with Gimp for the shot.

All my laptops in the screenshots I've posted are set up with the same basic desktop config. I have sysutils/gkrellm2, x11/rxvt-unicode and x11-fm/xfe open with .xinitrc. Depending on screenspace I usually open another instance of urxvt at the bottom to work from running `top` till I need it. I always open multimedia/xmms and listen to music once I get started.

All those programs stay open for easy access the whole time I'm at the desktop. When compiling ports I exit Fluxbox to the login terminal and work from there.


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 30, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> FreeBSD showing Fluxbox, XFE, Gkrellm2, URXVT and XMMS with Gimp for the shot.
> 
> All my laptops in the screenshots I've posted are set up with the same basic desktop config. I have sysutils/gkrellm2, x11/rxvt-unicode and x11-fm/xfe open with .xinitrc. Depending on screenspace I usually open another instance of urxvt at the bottom to work from running `top` till I need it. I always open multimedia/xmms and listen to music once I get started.
> 
> All those programs stay open for easy access the whole time I'm at the desktop. When compiling ports I exit Fluxbox to the login terminal and work from there.


why to run .xinitrc ? there are cool login managers...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 30, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> why to run .xinitrc ? there are cool login managers...



Are we still talking UNIX here?


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 30, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> Are we still talking UNIX here?



It depends... there are many bill gates fellows using FreeBSD and real Unix hackers here


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 30, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> It depends... there are many bill gates fellows using FreeBSD and real Unix hackers here



I'll take partial responsibility for that but I teach my peeps to use ports, Fluxbox as a WM and `startx`.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 30, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> Are we still talking UNIX here?


How is this not UNIX? I remember a lot of machines running display managers (IIRC xdm most of the time) like the HP X-terminals, Sun and IBM (AIX) workstations etc, often using XDMCP to allow remote X sessions as well. Nowadays you typically only want a local X session (for remote, you use rdp or vnc), but the basic principle is the same.

That said, back then you normally got CDE in your X session, that's something I'm personally glad not to see ever again -- but I understand how it gives a "UNIX feeling" for historic reasons  My university had some Linux machines running that you could also pick in the xdm chooser, on these you got a KDE session .. which was IMHO a lot nicer than CDE even back then


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 30, 2019)

Zirias said:


> How is this not UNIX?



I was more poking fun at Spartrekus than anything but it's not UNIX to me.

I never saw the need for a GUI login on FreeBSD. It boots directly to the terminal, once you log in all there is to do is run `startx` and you're at the desktop.



Zirias said:


> My university had some Linux machines running that you could also pick in the xdm chooser, on these you got a KDE session .. which was IMHO a lot nicer than CDE even back then



Desktop Environments remind me of Windows, as do icons, but that's just me. 

I used KDE 3(?) when I started using PC-BSD but soon changed to Fluxbox and have always done it this way. I've used Gnome and Mate with Solaris and OpenSolaris but prefer Fluxbox and the terminal login.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 30, 2019)

You can prefer whatever you like  But it's not like Windows "invented" Desktops, Icons etc. The first "Desktop" I personally used was good old GEOS on the C64 

And then, I also don't see too much sense in disliking something, just because Windows has it. To me personally, KDE is not only a lot more comfortable than CDE, but also than any version of the Windows desktop.

On an older machine, I used fvwm2 for a long time, because it performed a lot better (of course), and if you want to do "unconventional" things with your window manager, it might make sense to pick a highly configurable one (like fvwm2, I assume fluxbox might be kind of similar?).

A full DE on the other hand gives you tools like a "systray", taskbar, start menu, audio mixer, keyboard layout switcher, screen locker, printer queue control, etc. pp, all nicely integrated and working together. CDE was *the* "commercial Unix" attempt to provide a full DE, which I never liked. But yes, you pick whatever you want, and that's cool -- Unix systems have always been very modular in design.

I'd personally never go without a display manager on a desktop or notebook. Even if all I need is a shell (which is quite often), I often want to see several of them at the same time, which is arguably the most important use-case of an X session for many  So I'd end up starting an X session anyways. Why bother with a console login then?


----------



## Vull (Apr 30, 2019)

Likewise I tend to associate FreeBSD and UNIX with text logins. When I first installed Red Hat Linux using CDs in the 1990s, it also had a text login with no built-in desktop, and we never tried to install one. 

Nevertheless, when I first installed FreeBSD using CDs, at around the same time in the mid to late 1990s, it already supported X11R6 with an Intel hardware focused port named XFree86, and KDE. I of course had to try it on for size, and almost burnt out my monitor doing so.

SCO Openserver 5 was yet another licensed commercial UNIX from the '90s  which had the "built-in" CDE login and desktop front-end, and this was all part of its standard default out-of-the-box configuration.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 30, 2019)

Zirias said:


> On an older machine, I used fvwm2 for a long time, because it performed a lot better (of course), and if you want to do "unconventional" things with your window manager, it might make sense to pick a highly configurable one (like fvwm2, I assume fluxbox might be kind of similar?).



That's why I switched to Fluxbox. I had a low-end machine and it was the WM I settled on. I don't need it to be highly configurable as some of the other WM. With the exception of menu and right-click options don't do further customization other than use my mono2 theme and set the fonts for all apps to match.



Zirias said:


> A full DE on the other hand gives you tools like a "systray", taskbar, start menu, audio mixer, keyboard layout switcher, screen locker, printer queue control, etc. pp, all nicely integrated and working together.



Exactly what I don't want. Somebody else choosing which programs they think I need like you get with a DE and one reason it reminds me of Windows. I've used Gnome and LXDE on Linux but none of it compares to the simplicity and minimalization of Fluxbox.



Zirias said:


> Even if all I need is a shell (which is quite often), I often want to see several of them at the same time, which is arguably the most important use-case of an X session for many  So I'd end up starting an X session anyways. Why bother with a console login then?



I do have occasion to use more than one terminal at once and why I like keeping two open. If I need to work as root from XFE in one to transfer files I can still run `df -h` in the other.

If I compile ports I want to do it from the login terminal so there's no point in starting an X session unless I need to when I boot up.


----------



## twllnbrck (May 6, 2019)

Openbox on my desktop PC with x11/polybar, x11-wm/plank and jgmenu. The longer I use polybar the more I like it.
Wallpaper and xrdb colors are changing every 15 min using pywal.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 6, 2019)

I switched back to x11-wm/fluxbox from x11-wm/cwm and am loving it. Also using x11-fm/xfe and I can't find a better file manager.


----------



## Spartrekus (May 6, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I switched back to x11-wm/fluxbox from x11-wm/cwm and am loving it. Also using x11-fm/xfe and I can't find a better file manager.


what about rox-filer ... it could maybe fit your needs.. maybe

what about the nox11 screenshot... joke


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 6, 2019)

Nope, tried rox-filer, didn't like it at all. I have actually tried nearly all available file managers and just love the dual-pane ones. I always come back to x11-fm/xfe.


----------



## Spartrekus (May 6, 2019)

what about ncurses solution... you can too use it over ssh.  

xfe had a bug years ago because it took cpu a lot.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 6, 2019)

I am not looking for another file  manager, I was just stating I really like x11-fm/xfe and it has not given me any issues. I use an ncurses solution as well misc/mc and it too works very well. I am happy


----------



## jdakhayman (May 11, 2019)

twllnbrck said:


> Openbox on my desktop PC with x11/polybar, x11-wm/plank and jgmenu. The longer I use polybar the more I like it.
> Wallpaper and xrdb colors are changing every 15 min using pywal.
> 
> View attachment 6473


What program are you using to display the system info? It doesn't appear to be bsdinfo.


----------



## twllnbrck (May 11, 2019)

jdakhayman said:


> What program are you using to display the system info? It doesn't appear to be bsdinfo.


Its sysutils/neofetch. The logo is set with the --w3m option (requires www/w3m-img), otherwise you get the common ascii logo.
sysutils/screenfetch is another bsdinfo alternative.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (May 12, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> why to run .xinitrc ? there are cool login managers...


Whaaat ? i can't belive my eyes, you Spartrekus, advocate of pure C, resurrector of Ed, antagonist of Waylan,  and proponant of X less live in a pure and simple textual console, well, you, login to your system in a GUI ? No! i can't belive it, i don't want to.


----------



## Spartrekus (May 13, 2019)

Nicola Mingotti said:


> Whaaat ? i can't belive my eyes, you Spartrekus, advocate of pure C, resurrector of Ed, antagonist of Waylan,  and proponant of X less live in a pure and simple textual console, well, you, login to your system in a GUI ? No! i can't belive it, i don't want to.


I was just asking. 

I use the startx, but I guess that many many Unix users prefer today to use a login manager. That's normal and common sense to use X login manager  (wdm, xdm, slim, ... kde kddm,...)


----------



## jdakhayman (May 13, 2019)

twllnbrck said:


> Its sysutils/neofetch. The logo is set with the --w3m option (requires www/w3m-img), otherwise you get the common ascii logo.
> sysutils/screenfetch is another bsdinfo alternative.


Thank you! That's just what I was looking for.

jda


----------



## joplass (May 27, 2019)

spectrwm


----------



## macondo (Jun 4, 2019)

IceWM


----------



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 4, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Here a cool one - looking like Unix:
> 
> View attachment 6394


wow that takes me back a bit... osf/motif CDE


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 4, 2019)

itsthosestonesman said:


> wow that takes me back a bit... osf/motif CDE



Nice, indeed.

That was the time when we were using Unix for really, lot of computational methods, modelling and stuffs.
(with the famous HP48, on the right side of the desk).


----------



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 4, 2019)

Here's my desktop on my T61:  Freebsd 12.0, 8GB ram, T7300, sata 2 ssd, middleton BIOS.  Running windowmaker with 8 virtual desktops.  The dockapps shown are: wmcalclock, wmcpuload, wmbsdbatt, wmnd, wmeyes, and then we have firefox, gtk-youtube-viewer and mplayer.  Music currently playing is by the 64bits band from Germany: http://www.64bits.de/  The background image is "The Von Neumann Machine" by Don Lawrence.


----------



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 4, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 5760
> 
> My X61 running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p10. It serves as my .mp3 player and is never online so I leave well enough alone. It sits next to my recliner with headphones plugged in so I usually don't bother to turn the music off when I take off the headphones. The next time I pick them up the music is already playing.
> 
> It's from the Rob Zombie film Lords of Salem and that's his wife Sheri. It may not seem very Christmas-like to you, but I was thinking of my ex who shares the same name and does to me...


Looks like she had a rough night ;-)


----------



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 4, 2019)

tedbell said:


> Nice. I haven't used XMMS since my Mandriva Linux days. I recently discovered xfe also through this forum too. I must say I am enjoying FreeBSD a great deal. This is my first week of using it!


I really like the moc music player (audio/moc).  It's a music server with a terminal front end, and attempts to give smooth playback whatever the system load.  When your boss walks up behind you and looks at your screen it looks just like a file manager


----------



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 4, 2019)

itsthosestonesman said:


> I really like the moc music player (audio/moc).  It's a music server with a terminal front end, and attempts to give smooth playback whatever the system load.  When your boss walks up behind you and looks at your screen it looks just like a file manager


Like this...


----------



## Minbari (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## macondo (Jun 5, 2019)

xfe


----------



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 5, 2019)

ryuuji said:


> my i3 wip on this dusty laptop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think twice...


----------



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 5, 2019)

Had another try to insert mine full-size.  for anyone wondering you have to click the insert image above the edit box, instead of using the attach files button below the edit box.


----------



## tedbell (Jun 5, 2019)

itsthosestonesman said:


> I really like the moc music player (audio/moc).  It's a music server with a terminal front end, and attempts to give smooth playback whatever the system load.  When your boss walks up behind you and looks at your screen it looks just like a file manager


Thanks for that. I decided to stick with musicpd and ncmpcpp because I can't sort tracks I with moc. And the FreeBSD version has resampling disabled by default.


----------



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 5, 2019)

tedbell said:


> Thanks for that. I decided to stick with musicpd and ncmpcpp because I can't sort tracks I with moc. And the FreeBSD version has resampling disabled by default.


Well that's interesting.. I'll go check out those programs you mentioned.  Maybe there's better things than moc now.  thanks!


----------



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 5, 2019)

ILUXA said:


> Here is updated *FVWM Vertex theme* with dock and menu icons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting use of dockapps, thanks for the details on how you configured all this, I might borrow bits of it.


----------



## macondo (Jun 5, 2019)

problem typing in this forum, ratpoison with FF, qterminal on doas.conf and xfe


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 6, 2019)

itsthosestonesman said:


> Interesting use of dockapps, thanks for the details on how you configured all this, I might borrow bits of it.


Better try my FVWM config from here, it's much more polished.


----------



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 7, 2019)

ILUXA said:


> Better try my FVWM config from here, it's much more polished.








It installed OK, except for one thing, wmclockmon has vanished from repository, or at least, it barfed trying to install that, once I deleted that from the line of things to install it went on fine.

Yes I like it.  Although I miss some of the menu options in the default fvwm config, you have changed it so that we have to go edit the config file.  But I guess it's no big deal.  I ran your xdg menu generator, but since I don't have any gnome apps installed I ended up with an empty xdg menu.  Good stuff all round.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 7, 2019)

itsthosestonesman said:


> It installed OK, except for one thing, wmclockmon has vanished from repository


When I'll have some time, I'll update config and remove it. I'll replace it with x11-clocks/wmclock —



but you can do it by yourself — 



Spoiler: just edit ~/.fvwm/config





```
*Dock: (3x3, Frame 2, Swallow(UseOld,NoClose) wmclockmon\
        'Exec exec wmclockmon -bw -nl', Action(Mouse1) 'Exec exec wmclockmon-cal',\
        Action(Mouse3) 'Exec exec wmclockmon-cal')
```
Replace these lines with
	
	



```
*Dock: (3x3, Frame 3, Swallow(UseOld,NoClose) wmclock\
        'Exec exec wmclock -24')
```






itsthosestonesman said:


> I ran your xdg menu generator, but since I don't have any gnome apps installed I ended up with an empty xdg menu


Install the lxmenu-data package, as written here:


ILUXA said:


> You also need to install following applications to have a fully working dock and some functions:
> # pkg ins wmcpuload wmsystemtray wmmemload wmsmixer wmMoonClock wmclockmon sbxkb dmenu py27-xdg *lxmenu-data* liberation-fonts-ttf rxvt-unicode


Then restart FVWM and you'll be able to generate a menu.



itsthosestonesman said:


> Although I miss some of the menu options in the default fvwm config, you have changed it so that we have to go edit the config file


Yes, just edit menu file and add whatever menu options you want


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jun 28, 2019)

Finally decided to make up my mind about giving my FVWM build a deserved reshape


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 30, 2019)

openbox,xfdesktop,compton,plank,mate-panel


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 30, 2019)

Alain De Vos said:


> openbox,xfdesktop,plank,mate-panel,
> 
> View attachment 6658


it looks like gnome actually. Why not gnome instead of openbox ?


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 30, 2019)

Alain De Vos, One of my biggest pet peeves with OpenBox is that all the default themes seem to favour really thin borders. Are you able to easily grab the 1px side border and resize windows or do you need to fall back to ALT-grab? I notice you have compositing, possibly this can increase the border grab width (like is done on the Raspbian version of OpenBox?).

Normally I would just increase the border width but OpenBox is quite limited in that it also adds padding under the title and then it doesn't look good aesthetically.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 30, 2019)

kpedersen said:


> Alain De Vos, One of my biggest pet peeves with OpenBox is that all the default themes seem to favour really thin borders. Are you able to easily grab the 1px side border and resize windows or do you need to fall back to ALT-grab? I notice you have compositing, possibly this can increase the border grab width (like is done on the Raspbian version of OpenBox?).
> 
> Normally I would just increase the border width but OpenBox is quite limited in that it also adds padding under the title and then it doesn't look good aesthetically.


I use the theme Clearlooks-3.4
border.width: 1
window.handle.width: 4
Grabbing a corner is easy


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 30, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> it looks like gnome actually. Why not gnome instead of openbox ?


I don't like to start what is in : ./.config/autostart .
To name a few : baloo,ibus,pulseaudio,tracker,zeitgeist


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 30, 2019)

Alain De Vos said:


> I don't like to start what is in : ./.config/autostart .
> To name a few : baloo,ibus,pulseaudio,tracker,zeitgeist


quite amazing apps indeed.


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 30, 2019)

Alain De Vos said:


> Grabbing a corner is easy



What about an edge? Like the middle right?


----------



## teo (Jul 1, 2019)

Sensucht94 said:


> Finally decided to make up my mind about giving my FVWM build a deserved reshape
> 
> View attachment 6650


What theme style and icon theme?  I would like to try this  window manager FVWM, detects the  USB and Android devices ?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 3, 2019)

My W520 is online again and we're back in business.


----------



## teo (Jul 4, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 6664
> 
> My W520 is online again and we're back in business.


Elegant, not updated guide to configuring and personalized  Fluxbox? It is quite complicated that the system detects all the icons in the menu.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 4, 2019)

teo said:


> Elegant, not updated guide to configuring and personalized  Fluxbox? It is quite complicated that the system detects all the icons in the menu.



All I do is edit the default menu to include the programs I install. The rest is done from the right-click menu.

mrclksr has a .txt file on his page on my site that describes how he implements icons on his Fluxbox menu


----------



## teo (Jul 8, 2019)

ILUXA said:


> When I'll have some time, I'll update config and remove it. I'll replace it with x11-clocks/wmclock —
> View attachment 6591
> but you can do it by yourself —
> 
> ...



ILUXA, the  ~/.fvwm directory goes in the user folder directory?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 8, 2019)

teo said:


> ILUXA, the ~/.fvwm directory goes in the user folder directory?


Yes. "~/.fvwm" means "/home/_your_user_name_/.fvwm/" or "/home/$USER/.fvwm/" or "$HOME/.fvwm/".
When you execute `ls ~/.fvwm/`, you should see something similar -



Guys, please, post all your FVWM questions to FVWM topic.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 19, 2019)

The Gateway/Acer clone running FreeBSD 11..2-RELEASE-p7 that has been serving as the machine I watch movies on is now also serving as my mp3 player. The fan gave out on my beloved X61 that was serving as my mp3 player. I may be able to switch it out from T61 parts I have on hand but haven't checked.

It stays offline in that role so there's no need to keep it updated.


----------



## olivierd (Aug 12, 2019)

Xfce 4.14 is out!


----------



## xavi (Aug 12, 2019)

olivierd said:


> Xfce 4.14 is out!



Hi olivierd, as I recall, you are one of the maintainers of the xfce port, n'est-ce pas? 
I use xfce and just wanted to say thank you for your hard work.  
Do you have any idea when the 4.14 port or package will be available?


----------



## olivierd (Aug 12, 2019)

xavi said:


> Hi olivierd, as I recall, you are one of the maintainers of the xfce port, n'est-ce pas?
> I use xfce and just wanted to say thank you for your hard work.
> Do you have any idea when the 4.14 port or package will be available?



I'm not anymore ports committer, now it's madpilot@

I don't know when Xfce 4.14 will be landed in ports tree. You can follow (and try) his own ports tree and subscribe FreeBSD's xfce mailing list.

Feedback is always interesting.


----------



## twllnbrck (Aug 13, 2019)

Another reshape of my openbox desktop


----------



## Max212 (Aug 13, 2019)

twllnbrck said:


> View attachment 6809
> 
> Another reshape of my openbox desktop



I would't mind if you could share your config for status and launch bar 
THX


----------



## twllnbrck (Aug 13, 2019)

Max212 said:


> I would't mind if you could share your config for status and launch bar


Sure. The status bar is x11/polybar. For the icons I use x11-fonts/font-awesome. Here is my polybar config file. Most of the modules I use are custom scripts but I can share them if you like.
The launcher is x11-wm/plank with Kit-Kat theme. I use the GUI to configure plank which is quiet easy. Here is a collection of plank themes on github.


----------



## tedbell (Aug 13, 2019)

twllnbrck said:


> View attachment 6809
> 
> Another reshape of my openbox desktop



Dave Brubeck Time Out on the turntable. NICE. That must be a 60s pressing judging by the label.


----------



## twllnbrck (Aug 14, 2019)

tedbell said:


> Dave Brubeck Time Out on the turntable.


Yeah, Take Five!


----------



## Minbari (Sep 8, 2019)

T430


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 25, 2019)

Just now updating my T400 from FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 25, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 6921
> 
> Just now updating my T400 from FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE.


I'm using same multimedia/audacious theme on T420


----------



## joplass (Sep 26, 2019)

Minbari said:


> T430
> View attachment 6877


Just curious.  What WM or DE?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 26, 2019)

joplass said:


> Just curious.  What WM or DE?



Looks like x11-wm/i3.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Sep 29, 2019)

Playing with x11-wm/windowmaker. I do like this, despite the "desktop" icons. It's light and fast, have the dock set up to single click to ease up on the carpal tunnel from clicking for so many years...


----------



## joplass (Oct 5, 2019)

Ha red...


----------



## userxbw (Oct 6, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Playing with x11-wm/windowmaker. I do like this, despite the "desktop" icons. It's light and fast, have the dock set up to single click to ease up on the carpal tunnel from clicking for so many years...
> View attachment 6938


Have you tried wmbutton yet? it is a dockapp with 9 buttons x 3, for right click, middle click and left click launcher. If you get the one on the sight https://www.dockapps.net/wmbutton

it's a simple compile install, I use it on Linux and FreeBSD in my WMaker. You can set scripts to it and just about any thing that can be launched using one click. and it updates as soon as you change the rc file and save it. No logging out, and in or anything like that to test it and set it, or change it to your needs on the fly.

in WMaker autostart

```
#wmbutton -F -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--0-0-75-75-c-0-iso8859-1  -b $HOME/GNUstep/Library/Icons/buttons3.xpm &
wmbutton -b $HOME/GNUstep/Library/Icons/buttons3.xpm &
```
the -b switch is for a custom button I created using the icons included in the source code and gimp, and the top one if xorg-fonts are not installed to get past the font error
just a little fyi.

5th button down on left side, it cuts back on having a lot of dockapps for everything on the desktop.

just make sure you get the resource file,    .wmbutton file in your home, you might have to copy it out of the source.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice desktop. Too many small buttons for me though! I don't mind having the dock and I only have a few things on it. I also use dmenu so can quickly get to anything I need with a couple of keystrokes. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## userxbw (Oct 7, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Nice desktop. Too many small buttons for me though! I don't mind having the dock and I only have a few things on it. I also use dmenu so can quickly get to anything I need with a couple of keystrokes. Thanks for the suggestion though.


Yeah I just put my reading glasses    on for the most part, and got the where that button I need is at aim down.. so it is easy for me.


----------



## 96nick (Oct 9, 2019)

My first *BSD experience! I'm really enjoying what FreeBSD has to offer from a desktop perspective. I decided to give it a go last night and this is where I am at the moment on my personal laptop. There is still some work to be done:

1. Get i915kms working with my theme/window when applied in rc.conf. Currently it makes the red border almost disappear around my windows and makes a large black bar appear on every title on my windows as well when it is applied.

2. Get Conky set up and configured.

3. Proper sleep/resume on lid shut [I saw some forum posts talking about this, but so far they havent worked].

I decided to go with XFCE since that was what I was used to from my main desktop [Arch]. I didn't want to put FreeBSD in a bad light by trying WMs which I have no experience with as of yet. The install went much better than expected, and really the only thing I've had to troubleshoot was/is that i915kms issue with my windows. 

Compared to Linux, I enjoy FreeBSD a lot. I obviously haven't spent much time in *BSD land yet, but right away doing any config is SO much easier. Everything is centralized in just a few files! Excited to keep learning and playing around with it


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 9, 2019)

i915kms does not have anything to do with your windows, it is simply the graphics driver. I believe, and others will correct me if wrong, but the black title bar issue is an issue with Xfce4.

And welcome to FreeBSD by the way


----------



## 96nick (Oct 9, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> i915kms does not have anything to do with your windows, it is simply the graphics driver. I believe, and others will correct me if wrong, but the black title bar issue is an issue with Xfce4.
> 
> And welcome to FreeBSD by the way



Good to know. I only assumed that because everything went back to normal as soon as I commented out the line in rc.conf. I verified that by uncommenting and recommenting the line, which made my windows return to normal and then messed up when it was recommented. I'll keep looking on what I should try next. And thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 9, 2019)

So, which line in /etc/rc.conf did you comment out? The driver load?

If this is a separate troubleshooting issue, need to start another thread in the appropriate section. Thanks!


----------



## puretone (Oct 10, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> So, which line in /etc/rc.conf did you comment out? The driver load?
> 
> If this is a separate troubleshooting issue, need to start another thread in the appropriate section. Thanks!



I believe he means the ' kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko" ' line in /etc/rc.conf

This should not be the reason he sees the red outline for "large black bar". Most likely a xfce4 theme issue. I doubt there to be a bug in the i915kms driver that would do such a thing. Perhaps an odd interaction with i915kms & desktop composting?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 11, 2019)

Some more improvements.


----------



## puretone (Oct 13, 2019)

joplass said:


> View attachment 6956
> 
> Ha red...



<begin jedi-mindtrick>
      echo "You will tell me where I can get that wallpaper."
<end jedi-mindtrick>


----------



## puretone (Oct 13, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> Some more improvements.
> 
> View attachment 6986 View attachment 6987



Hint:  you will giggle uncontrollably when you switch from an ada0 SSD to a nvme0 SSD, the speed is incredible.


----------



## joplass (Oct 13, 2019)

puretone said:


> <begin jedi-mindtrick>
> echo "You will tell me where I can get that wallpaper."
> <end jedi-mindtrick>


That's something I made.  See attached file.


----------



## sidetone (Oct 13, 2019)

puretone said:


> Hint:  you will giggle uncontrollably when you switch from an ada0 SSD to a nvme0 SSD, the speed is incredible.


From what I read, that's what it's made for.


----------



## puretone (Oct 13, 2019)

joplass said:


> That's something I made.  See attached file.



Thank you kindly!


----------



## 96nick (Oct 13, 2019)

An update:

Moved on from XFCE, decided to just go for it on a WM. Been playing around with dwm and I enjoy it a lot! I may move my main workstation to a WM since I've always been a keyboard guy.

No xorg issues now, and the i915kms.ko file is loaded with no issues!


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Oct 13, 2019)

twllnbrck said:


> View attachment 6809
> 
> Another reshape of my openbox desktop



Looks amazing


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 13, 2019)

The Gateway NV53A Acer clone that serves solely as my multimedia player. It stays offline so I don't update it.

Demonica loves these old comedies.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 13, 2019)

After many years of addition to the x11-fonts/ohsnap font I today decided to try to live with another font --- x11-fonts/uw-ttyp0.  

 

Let's see if it will work out.

[EDIT]

And ... I already came back to x11-fonts/ohsnap.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 17, 2019)

Well, color palette improvements.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 17, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> Well, color palette improvements.
> 
> View attachment 7034 View attachment 7035



I like the gradient where it goes from lighter to darker. It looks better than a solid color in this instance.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 18, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> I like the gradient where it goes from lighter to darker. It looks better than a solid color in this instance.



Yeah, a more smoothly transition.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 13, 2019)

My Thinkpad T61 running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1.

I'm updating my tutorial. Harley is happy she gets to represent us on the index page of the site.


----------



## teo (Nov 16, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 7174
> 
> My Thinkpad T61 running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1.
> 
> I'm updating my tutorial. Harley is happy she gets to represent us on the index page of the site.


Hopefully your new tutorial will be completed with the inclusion of icons to each of the tools or applications used by the system.


----------



## balanga (Nov 17, 2019)

After looking at some of the great desktops people have produced, I wonder what would be involved in creating something like the desktop you get with pmagic.

Anyone know where to start with something like this?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 17, 2019)

teo said:


> Hopefully your new tutorial will be completed with the inclusion of icons to each of the tools or applications used by the system.



I wouldn't count on it. I already advised you on July 4th that mrclksr has a text file on his page at my site wherein it describes how he implements icons to customize his Fluxbox menu.

Why should I duplicate his work when I don't even use icons? It's freely available as it is.


----------



## teo (Nov 17, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> I wouldn't count on it. I already advised you on July 4th that mrclksr has a text file on his page at my site wherein it describes how he implements icons to customize his Fluxbox menu.
> 
> Why should I duplicate his work when I don't even use icons? It's freely available as it is.


The *mrclksr*  article is quite confusing.
Because there are users who like to see the system cute with icons.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 17, 2019)

teo said:


> The *mrclksr*  article is quite confusing.
> Because there are users who like to see the system cute with icons.



I googled "use icons with Fluxbox menu" and found these on the first search. It looks easy enough to me:









						Fluxbox Menu Icons
					

Adding Fluxbox menu icons is easy.  Icons are usually not included in menu entries out of the box, but support for them usually is.  In this post, i’ll outline three simple steps required for…




					htipe.wordpress.com
				








__





						Fluxbox Menu Icons
					





					www.linux-noob.com
				




First you need to run `fluxbox -i` to see if it was compiled with:


```
IMLIB2
XPM
```

Mine was and I used default settings when compiling from ports.

Then you need to link to the icon behind the menu command to summon that program. In x11-fm/xfe the default titlebar icon is located in /usr/local/share/xfe/icons/gnomeblue-theme/xfe.png. My Xfe entry should look like:


```
[exec]   (xfe) {xfe} <usr/local/share/xfe/icons/gnomeblue-theme/xfe.png>
```

The example mrclksr gives in his guide looks just like it:

```
[exec] (Logout) {dsblogoutmgr -l "fluxbox-remote exit"} </home/ich/.icons/Faenza/actions/48/system-log-out.png>
```
His guide says to run `update_fbmenu` but that command was not found so I used `$ fluxbox-generate_menu` to generate a new menu. It did not show the icon I linked to when I brought up the new menu but it may be due to the size, or not. I don't use them and have work to do so will leave it to you to implement at this point.


Edit: I can't start something and not finish. The image file for the icon must be in the .xpm format. You can create an image or find one you like and "Export As" .xpm from graphics/gimp to where you want to save it.

I made a simple 32x32 red image to test it and saved it as /usr/home/jitte/Images/iconred.xpm. I linked to it from my menu as:


```
[exec]   (urxvt) {urxvt} </usr/home/jitte/Images/iconred.xpm>
```

I did not have to do anything else to get an icon on the menu. Guess I can add that to my tutorial.

Here is what it looks like:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 18, 2019)

My T400 running a fresh build of FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1.

A Psycho Psychiatrist with a penchant for a red/black/white color combo... *sigh*


----------



## danaeckel (Nov 23, 2019)

This is my system I use as a desktop. Not much customization yet, because I just like how it looks, and the changes I have made works great.


----------



## Minbari (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## tedbell (Nov 23, 2019)

Multimonitor setup.
Left monitor is for terminal only. 
NsCDE for fvwm.








						GitHub - NsCDE/NsCDE: Modern and functional CDE desktop based on FVWM
					

Modern and functional CDE desktop based on FVWM. Contribute to NsCDE/NsCDE development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## fernandel (Nov 25, 2019)

I am continue with Openbox and the same apps still. I did change the background which I found it with twllnbrck help.


----------



## mickey (Nov 25, 2019)

My $HOME is my ...


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 26, 2019)

I use FreeBSD @home for everything and this is my gaming desktop 

Desktop: Mate (Minimal) (github.com)
WM/GTK/Icon Theme: Flat-Remix-Blue-Dark-Solid (github.com)
Cursor: x11-themes/cursor-dmz-theme
Wallpaper: No-name (alt.magzu.net) The original source of this wallpaper is not available anymore.


----------



## soctafianto (Dec 1, 2019)

I just purchased a second-hand Thinkpad X250, swap the HDD to an empty SSD and finally after some sleepless nights.


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Dec 2, 2019)

i3wm on a 11 inch Macbook Air 2011


----------



## MasterOne (Dec 3, 2019)

soctafianto & NapoleonWils0n, may I ask which network / VPN management solution is there shown in your pictures?

Any bspwm users here willing to share some pictures?


----------



## sidetone (Dec 3, 2019)

MasterOne said:


> Any bspwm users here willing to share some pictures?


Have you seen Trihexagonal 's website? It has one. His site is linked through his profile page.


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Dec 3, 2019)

MasterOne said:


> soctafianto & NapoleonWils0n, may I ask which network / VPN management solution is there shown in your pictures?
> 
> Any bspwm users here willing to share some pictures?


I use private internet access with my own scripts to manage the connection

* vpn-route
* vpn-split-route
*vpn-up
* vpn-down

Then i edit the openvpn.ovpn files and add the following line

auth-user-pass auth.txt

and create a text file called auth.txt in the same directory as the ovpn config files
the auth.txt has my private internet access username and password in it

the vpn-route script create a normal openvpn connection

the vpn-split-route creates a split vpn route using fibs and the routing table
then starts dante socks 5 proxy server and switch unbound dns server to use the vpn interfaces for queries

That way i can use the dante socks 5 server and connect to the vpn,
so for example with Firefox i can use the switchyomega addon to connect to the socks 5 server and the vpn,
or toggle it on or off

With the split vpn i can also use setfibs to force traffic down the tunnel

I do need to rewrite the scripts using the bourne shell instead of bash,
but im using a bash menu to list the connections with a number by each connection,
and i havent figured out how to replicate a bash style menu with the bourne shell


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 12, 2019)

FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1 on my W520.


----------



## langsholt (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## aaro (Jan 2, 2020)

https://i.imgur.com/QthizJM.png


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 2, 2020)

MasterOne said:


> soctafianto & NapoleonWils0n, may I ask which network / VPN management solution is there shown in your pictures?
> 
> Any bspwm users here willing to share some pictures?



Thread 8877/post-442778


----------



## tedbell (Jan 3, 2020)

aaro said:


> https://i.imgur.com/QthizJM.png



What's that icon theme called?


----------



## aaro (Jan 4, 2020)

tedbell said:


> What's that icon theme called?


nineicons, i got them from here https://github.com/grassmunk/Platinum9


----------



## tedbell (Jan 4, 2020)

aaro said:


> nineicons, i got them from here https://github.com/grassmunk/Platinum9



Thanks!


----------



## aaro (Jan 11, 2020)

Good Ol' TWM
https://i.imgur.com/C80Swzh.png


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 11, 2020)

aaro said:


> https://i.imgur.com/QthizJM.png



may i ask what themes and icons you are using here?


----------



## Yampress (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## aaro (Jan 11, 2020)

aimeec1995 said:


> may i ask what themes and icons you are using here?


Got it all from here  https://github.com/grassmunk/Platinum9


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yampress said:


>


is that tango? it looks good


----------



## Yampress (Jan 12, 2020)

> *aimeec1995*
> is that tango? it looks good




mate &
icons: elementary-xfce  for xubuntu/xfce
theme: clearlooks-phenix-theme
window corners: bluecurve/  red hat - old  gnome2 theme
wallpaper: default from mate


----------



## Trigex (Jan 12, 2020)

WM: Window Maker
Terminal Emulator: st
Color Scheme: Nord
FreeBSD Font Glyph: Font Awesome (https://fontawesome.com/icons/freebsd)
Dockapps: wmclock, wmbluecpu, wmwork, wmmatrix
Shell: zsh with fast-syntax-highlighting and zsh-autosuggestions

Gotta say, really loving Window Maker, and loving FreeBSD as a desktop even more!


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Lars Skogstad (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## kpect (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## wesbl (Feb 13, 2020)

Back in "red" ;D
I only need to find a way to use webcam mic. on iridium browser and I can stay forever with FreeBSD!


----------



## Minbari (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## zirias@ (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## rsronin (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## GlitchyDot (Mar 31, 2020)

Just started to play with FreeBSD on P71 ThinkPad. I like it minimal and light for now.


----------



## blackhaz (Apr 9, 2020)

Here's my NeXTSTEP/Irix hybrid of the day.


----------



## Dasein (May 25, 2020)

i3 desktop


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 7, 2020)

I believe I have posted a much earlier version in the past but the following screenshots are of "Pavelock". Our remote UNIX access system for students based on FreeBSD and Jails.



 

 



All a student needs to access it is a VNC client or a web browser (via noVNC). What is really nice is that we can provide "precanned" Jails to the students with all the software necessary for our units. That means we can also fix software ourselves rather than logging a ticket with IT services and never getting any work done.

We have various amounts of OpenGL support. Not quite enough for Unreal Engine 4. However Blender works great, as does Quake III.

The desktop environment itself is a fairly custom blend of Gtk+ utilities, ranging from lxde to xfce but with lots of patches to fix all the broken crap (and to make it look consistent).


----------



## judd (Sep 16, 2020)

Simple lxde-meta


----------



## TracyTiger (Sep 16, 2020)

judd said:


> Simple lxde-meta



A long time ago I used to spend many hours a day writing code on a DOS system (Microsoft PC not IBM Mainframe) where I configured it to have salmon colored text on a slate gray slightly blue background.  Similar to your screen shot.

It worked fine for me with adequate contrast for many weeks.  However I eventually found that when I would look away from the screen and across the room that the entire room was grayscale with no color for a second or two.

I took the hint that the colors I had chosen probably weren't good for my eyes and changed the color scheme.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 16, 2020)

Some rules for color selection(as far as I know)

Don't rely on color and not brightness.
Don't use blue for small things.
Light on dark usually works best.
Expansion welcome


----------



## judd (Sep 16, 2020)

TracyTiger said:


> It worked fine for me with adequate contrast for many weeks. However I eventually found that when I would look away from the screen and across the room that the entire room was grayscale with no color for a second or two.
> 
> I took the hint that the colors I had chosen probably weren't good for my eyes and changed the color scheme.



If the time you look at the screen is short and you are a laptop, there is no problem, since the screen is mostly occupied by applications, browser, etc.
However, if you spend too much time looking at a large screen, 4K screens are recommended to go out to a patio, park or something that is green or shades of green, since green makes the view restful and does not irritate. 
I was told by a professional iron/aluminium welder and it is really true.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 16, 2020)

KDE Theme: https://github.com/vinceliuice/McMojave-kde
Icon Theme: https://store.kde.org/p/1335792
Wallpaper used: https://hdqwalls.com/wallpaper/3840x2400/tokyo-cityscape-anime-4k
Extras used: x11-themes/Kvantum


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 16, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> KDE Theme: https://github.com/vinceliuice/McMojave-kde
> Icon Theme: https://store.kde.org/p/1335792
> Wallpaper used: https://hdqwalls.com/wallpaper/3840x2400/tokyo-cityscape-anime-4k
> Extras used: x11-themes/kvantum


Some time ago I tried some of these KDE extras installed via sysutils/plasma5-discover.  They were all missing something, like icons or such.  Now I use the traditional _Air+Oxygen_ theme with a random p_icture of the day_ background image from _Unsplash Wallpapers_ & from _Wikimedia Commons_ for the screensaver.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 16, 2020)

My fvwm configuration using Devuan 3.0.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 16, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Some time ago I tried some of these KDE extras installed via sysutils/plasma5-discover.  They were all missing something, like icons or such.



That's why I often install themes directly from the source, but it's also partly due to the people who put them in the store (These broken LookAndFeel packages).


----------



## a6h (Sep 16, 2020)

An empirical explanation of color contrast
					

For reasons not well understood, the color of a surface can appear quite different when placed in different chromatic surrounds. Here we explore the possibility that these color contrast effects are generated according to what the same or similar stimuli have turned out to signify in the past...




					www.pnas.org
				









						Color Contrast Tutorial | Web Accessibility | Michigan State University
					






					webaccess.msu.edu
				






			ColorContrasts


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 18, 2020)

After some time of silence around here, my actual x11-wm/openbox setup on the desktop


----------



## decuser (Nov 19, 2020)

vigole said:


> An empirical explanation of color contrast
> 
> 
> For reasons not well understood, the color of a surface can appear quite different when placed in different chromatic surrounds. Here we explore the possibility that these color contrast effects are generated according to what the same or similar stimuli have turned out to signify in the past...
> ...



I find it pretty amusing that the author uses red and green on a page about web accessibility... given that about 6% of the male population has Deuteranopia (red-green color blindness). Of course, the author does make the point later in the article, but uses green liberally. interesting article nonetheless .


----------



## Argentum (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## fjdlr (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello, my desktop to day


----------



## Minbari (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## olivierd (Dec 25, 2020)

Xfce 4.16


----------



## shkhln (Dec 25, 2020)

olivierd said:


> Xfce 4.16


I wonder if there is a theme fixing those Gnome 3 style inconsistencies. (Rounded corners at the top of the dialog window vs non-rounded corners at the bottom, off-center button labels and spacing in general.)


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 25, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I wonder if there is a theme fixing those Gnome 3 style inconsistencies.


Unlikely. Mainly because theme authors know that any time and effort spent fixing this kind of stuff will be broken next release. The development style of GNOME-like desktops these days means that polish is not possible.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 25, 2020)

Mine is rather plain. FVWM2.


----------



## joplass (Dec 31, 2020)

Dark theme for the end of a dark year.


----------



## JAW (Jan 2, 2021)

Recently switched to gruvbox dark colour scheme;





Dotfiles
https://github.com/Digital-Chaos/dotfiles


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thinkpad T61
Intel Core2 Duo T7300 @ 2.0GHz
4GB PC2-5300 RAM
250GB Scorpio Black HDD @ 7200RPM
nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M
15.4" 1680x1050 (WSXGA+) widescreen
Intel HD Audio





Gateway NV53A
AMD Phenom II x 3 N830 Triple Core @ 2.1GHz
4GB DDR3 RAM
Hitachi Travelstar 500GB HDD @ 7200RPM
ATI Mobilty Radeon HD 4250
15.6" 16:9 HD LED LCD
Realtek ALC272 Audio


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Fredope (Feb 12, 2021)

joplass said:


> Dark theme for the end of a dark year.
> 
> View attachment 8966


Love it... the wallpaper where is it from? movie? anime?


----------



## joplass (Feb 13, 2021)

Fredope said:


> Love it... the wallpaper where is it from? movie? anime?


Something I found online. Can't remember where tho?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 19, 2021)

For you...

  ̶E̶t̶e̶r̶n̶a̶l̶ ̶S̶u̶n̶s̶h̶i̶n̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶S̶p̶o̶t̶l̶e̶s̶s̶ ̶M̶i̶n̶d̶  Encroaching Darkness of the Toxic Brain





I heard it hurt their feelings about how their poor penguin was being treated when they saw my games/cowsay assisted ASCII art posted here. I was a poet but they didn't know it.

A version with and without text now appears in Free as in Free FreeBSD Wallpapers to suit your taste.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 19, 2021)

Just wonder, why do you guys prefer it being all dark etc? To my taste, there's enough darkness in the world already, in the news etc. But since it's not MY choice that things are that way, I refuse to believe it to be normal state of affairs


----------



## Argentum (Feb 19, 2021)

free-and-bsd said:


> Just wonder, why do you guys prefer it being all dark etc? To my taste, there's enough darkness in the world already, in the news etc. But since it's not MY choice that things are that way, I refuse to believe it to be normal state of affairs


BTW, black screen does not save energy because the backlight  LED-s are glowing anyway...





This is my desktop today!


----------



## a6h (Feb 19, 2021)

free-and-bsd said:


> Just wonder, why do you guys prefer it being all dark etc? To my taste, there's enough darkness in the world already, in the news etc.


I've posted my background/banner (same since Windows 2000) before; but now, I have to post it again. Your fault!


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 19, 2021)

Right, they give you that when you run a pirate copy  Where I live this used to be normal.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 19, 2021)

free-and-bsd said:


> Just wonder, why do you guys prefer it being all dark etc? To my taste, there's enough darkness in the world already, in the news etc. But since it's not MY choice that things are that way, I refuse to believe it to be normal state of affairs


Your world and mine are quite different.

I prefer a dark bg as it's easier on my eyes and to read a terminal from if you use white text and transparency. It doesn't have to be solid black and 2 of the 4 I posted used fullscreen images.

Harley Quinn is playing peek-a-boo with me and Sheri Moon Zombie is waving at you from The Lords of Salem.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 19, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I prefer a dark bg as it's easier on my eyes and to read a terminal from if you use white text and transparency. It doesn't have to be solid black and 2 of the 4 I posted used fullscreen images.


Very true. Well I used to have some plain kind of background for that same reason. 
But now, as my desktop tends to be the place my eyes are fixed at 8hrs a day, and that being the best part of my active state, I feel the need to include the beauty of the world around into the picture .
In the best case, of course, I would change my occupation, but under the circumstances it doesn't seem yet possible.


----------



## Minbari (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Minbari (Feb 26, 2021)

Although I try other WM's, i3 is the best WM so far for my needs. Discovered him in 2012 and after so many years of usage there is no DE/WM which can make me abandon him.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 28, 2021)

It's a full moon and my favorite time to post a screenshot. Something for those with inquiring minds that can't help but keep asking if Desktop has a future with FreeBSD to ponder. For the headache it must bring.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 28, 2021)

free-and-bsd said:


> Just wonder, why do you guys prefer it being all dark etc? To my taste, there's enough darkness in the world already, in the news etc. But since it's not MY choice that things are that way, I refuse to believe it to be normal state of affairs





Trihexagonal said:


> I prefer a dark bg as it's easier on my eyes and to read a terminal from if you use white text and transparency.


Semi OT:
Personally I don't like that deep blue component of the white spectrum, it strains my eyes a lot; the wavelengths <=440nm are the worst.
But I like the lush green monochrome CRT color from the past, and so I have this on my work monitor, and it looks much nicer to me. Great contrast-enhancing effect, due to less blue shatter!
And on the monitor for watching videos I have a blue cutoff filter.
This makes incredible difference in eyestrain...


----------



## twllnbrck (Feb 28, 2021)

My actual setup on a T420s with openbox and polybar.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 28, 2021)

twllnbrck said:


> My actual setup on a T420s with openbox and polybar.


That IBM wallpaper on a Thinkpad pimps it out for me. 

I think the IBM one I post is really the nicest looking of my desktops. Harley Quinn sitting on her hammer looking like a lunatic is one I worked on and like best. I still have an IBM T43 to convert over to FreeBSD and have the right bg for it.

I've got several IBM/Thinkpad wallpapers but my site isn't coming back so I might as well upload a few for those in want. And as far as preference in dark or light bg, may your eyes never strain or from tears fall like rain. Go in peace:


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 28, 2021)

GTK & KDE + Kvantum Theme: x11-themes/ant-dracula-theme
Icons: x11-themes/flatery-icon-themes
Fonts: x11-fonts/ubuntu-font


----------



## twllnbrck (Feb 28, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I've got several IBM/Thinkpad wallpapers but my site isn't coming back so I might as well upload a few for those in want. And as far as preference in dark or light bg, may your eyes never strain or from tears fall like rain.


I downloaded 4 of them (3 black and a blue one) before your site was down. Big thanks Trihexagonal! I have an old T40 lying around here which is crying out for NetBSD and one of your IBM wallpapers.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 28, 2021)

joplass said:


> Dark theme for the end of a dark year.
> 
> View attachment 8966



Could share your color X scheme? I want to have a try. 

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 28, 2021)

I have more Thinkpad tagged images that were never posted for download. Lots of FreeBSD images, some of which I spun up myself. CIA Info OPS, GSA, NSA, FBI, the FBI Anti-Piracy Warning siren call more than an Old Salt could resist. Any of my wallpapers I think might appeal to our Daemon Horde are free as BSD soon as I sort through and find a place to make them available.


----------



## a6h (Feb 28, 2021)

twllnbrck said:


> My actual setup on a T420s with openbox and polybar.


Oh dear! it's classic.


----------



## joplass (Feb 28, 2021)

rigoletto@ said:


> Could share your color X scheme? I want to have a try.





rigoletto@ said:


> Thanks!


I wanted to attach a file but not sure what file extensions the forum allows.


```
! special
*.foreground:   #c5c8c6
*.background:   #1d1f21
*.cursorColor:  #c5c8c6

! black
*.color0:       #000000
*.color8:       #000000

! red
*.color1:       #323232
*.color9:       #323232

! green
*.color2:       #656566
*.color10:      #323232

! yellow
*.color3:       #656566
*.color11:      #93010B

! blue
*.color4:       #656566
*.color12:      #656566

! magenta
*.color5:       #323232
*.color13:      #656566

! cyan
*.color6:       #092284
*.color14:      #092284

! white
*.color7:       #656566
*.color15:      #7c7c7c
```


----------



## joplass (Mar 1, 2021)

Minbari said:


> Although I try other WM's, i3 is the best WM so far for my needs. Discovered him in 2012 and after so many years of usage there is no DE/WM which can make me abandon him.
> 
> Your line above is most welcomed and very telling. Free software is real liberty. With all DEs and WMs at our disposal, each person finds a home. Can you believe that users of Mac and Windows are stuck with what the seller provides and nothing more? I have used all DEs and almost all WMs but in my case spectrwm is my home. KDE, Gnome, FXCE, i3, fluxbox, and so on but it is spectrwm that I enjoy the most, 5 years +.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 1, 2021)

Well this is not the usual screenshot, but maybe funny.
Did you know that you can use the vt console as paint program when you quickly click/hold/release different mouse buttons while moving the mouse around?






More detail here.


----------



## tyson (Mar 11, 2021)

Plain KDE, with basic theme. With Linux Chrome browser running Netflix.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 11, 2021)

Harley and the FreeBSD desktop need all the good PR they can get.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 12, 2021)

Vanilla XFCE with FreeBSD on VirtualBox.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 13, 2021)

My recently repossessed, rescued and repurposed Sony Vaio i386 .mp3 player:





i386 FreeBSD 11.2 RELEASE-p2
Sony Vaio VGN-N320E
Intel Core 2 Duo T2060 @ 1.60GHz
2GB DDR2 RAM
Intel 82945GM (945GM GMCH) SVGA controller
Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller
Atheros 5424/2424 wi-fi
Razer DeathAdder USB mouse

Shown running x11-wm/fluxbox, x11-fm/xfe, x11/rxvt-unicode, multimedia/vlc, sysutils/gkrellm2, graphics/gimp for the shot and XMMS before it was removed from the ports tree at a 5% and 9% CPU load and has memory to spare at 57c.

It served as my daily driver so long the letters are missing on half the keys and still more than capable of light duty like text editing, image manipulation or watching videos while listening to tunes.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 13, 2021)

`uname -aU`: `FreeBSD t450s.local.lan 12.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p4 GENERIC  amd64 1202000`
`echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP`: `KDE`
`pkg info kde5|fgrep -i version`: `Version        : 5.20.4.20.12.0`
Desktop background: _Picture of the day_
Provider/Service: _Unsplash Wallpapers_
Category: _All_
Positioning: _Scaled & cropped_
EDIT NOTE: the screenshot was taken at newmoon, thus the _Luna III_ widget showing the phase of our beloved _sister moon_ is merely invisible.  You can see it under the clock when you enlarge the picture.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 13, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> My recently repossessed, rescued and repurposed Sony Vaio i386 .mp3 player:


 for reviving ancient hardware


Trihexagonal said:


> [VERY dark/black desktop]


 C'mon, this matches adolescent depressive _Weltschmerz_ periods, doesn't it?


Trihexagonal said:


> i386 FreeBSD 11.2 RELEASE-p2 [...]
> 2GB DDR2 RAM [...]
> Shown running [...several apps...] at a 5% and 9% CPU load and has memory to spare at 59°C.
> 
> It served as my daily driver so long the letters are missing on half the keys and still more than capable of light duty like text editing, image manipulation or watching videos while listening to tunes.


Again:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 13, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> for reviving ancient hardware



That's the one I gave to my neighbor who couldn't grasp the concept of tapping a key to type. 

Wonder if anybody would guess the 11111 password I set for him to make it easy as possible to login, which he could not do, if I didn't change it back to my usr password?


Mjölnir said:


> C'mon, this matches adolescent depressive _Weltschmerz_ periods, doesn't it?



It matches my avatar in color theme and the BOC bg the fact that's it's a dedicated .mp3 player. As close as I could get it to look like my X61 .mp3 player before the fan died. I just showed it had enough resources to watch a video at the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 13, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> C'mon, this matches adolescent depressive _Weltschmerz_ periods, doesn't it?


They weren't all dark colored themes. It really was a toy for me to play with and had a lot of fun finding music album covers or images I could make fit the X61 12.1" TFT display @ 4:3 screen ratio with 1024x768 resolution using  graphics/gimp.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 13, 2021)

My newly updated T400:


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 13, 2021)

Ya I _liked_ the previous one 'cause I'm well-bred & got the decency to honour the _honourable Alice Cooper_, right?!  But I can't click _Like_ on these depressive _Weltschmerz_ colour themes, hope you forgive that.


----------



## fjdlr (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello
My desktop to day


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 13, 2021)

fjdlr said:


> Hello, My desktop to day [ .. pirate _thang_ .. ]


_Capt'n Blackbeard _was kinda gentleman, so this one deserves 3 extra  (despite the dark _Weltschmerz_ thinghie)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 13, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> Ya I _liked_ the previous one 'cause I'm well-bred & got the decency to honour the _honourable Alice Cooper_, right?!


Yes, you do have a high opinion of your opinion.



Mjölnir said:


> But I can't click _Like_ on these depressive _Weltschmerz_ colour themes, hope you forgive that.


If you find desktop images of Catwoman, Harley Quinn or Sheri Moon Zombie on a black background depressing and think Devilene needs Graphic Image Breast Reduction Surgery done to be worthy of your approval for entry into my posting of wallpapers, then you, Sir, have terrible taste in females and desktop images IMO.

Possibly related to your banal favoritism for a vanilla KDE DE over a Fluxbox WM working environment and your opinion of like and dislike of them matter naught.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 13, 2021)

Then please, priest of the almighty _yea free BeaSD_, provide me a remedy for my _"terrible taste in females and desktop images"_, or point me to the right direction how to get rid of it.


----------



## tedbell (Mar 13, 2021)

Good call with Uriah Heep, trihexagonal. 
Here's mine. Still using NsCDE (https://github.com/NsCDE/NsCDE) which is basically fvwm made to look like CDE. 
Multi-monitor setup with the left side 13" HD monitor strictly for terminal use. I like it retro.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 13, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> Then please, priest of the almighty _yea free BeaSD_, provide me a remedy for my _"terrible taste in females and desktop images"_, or point me to the right direction how to get rid of it.


These are the Doctors recommendations:

1. I'll provide you with a copy of 7 wallpapers to use during the course of treatment.
2. Make a detail account of your feelings during this period and post them in your yea free BeaSD thread on a daily basis.
3. Starting tomorrow, Sunday 3-14-21, you are to use one weekly for 7 consecutive days and change on Sundays only. The machine should be kept powered on at all times.
4. You should configure your desktop like I do, hide the taskbar, and make it look as much like mine as possible all during this period to conceal KDE from view.
5. By the time you reach wallpaper #4 you are now ready to switch to x11-wm/fluxbox and should do so.
6. Continue with rotation of desktop bg for 7 weeks until you have made one complete cycle. 

Should there be no progress I will have to consider Acupuncture.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 13, 2021)

This will be your first assignment, Mjölnir. The image will arrive by secret courier:


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 14, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> 1. I'll provide you with a copy of 7 wallpapers to use during the course of treatment.
> 2. Make a detail account of your feelings during this period and post them in your yea free BeaSD thread on a daily basis.
> 3. Starting tomorrow, Sunday 3-14-21, you are to use one weekly for 7 consecutive days and change on Sundays only. The machine should be kept powered on at all times.
> 4. You should configure your desktop like I do, hide the taskbar, and make it look as much like mine as possible all during this period to conceal KDE from view.


As long as you do not also force me to play your suggestions in _"Off-topic -> Music..."_ all day long, we might come to an agreement.  While some are really good songs, I generally refuse to torture myself with that hardcore _Grunge-Rock_ style of noise.


Trihexagonal said:


> 5. By the time you reach wallpaper #4 you are now ready to switch to x11-wm/fluxbox and should do so.


I'll postpone that decision. ATM I couldn't think of, but that might change as a consequence of your treatment.


Trihexagonal said:


> 6. Continue with rotation of desktop bg for 7 weeks until you have made one complete cycle.
> Should there be no progress I will have to consider Acupuncture.


Ouch.  How to do that online?


----------



## fjdlr (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi, everybody, to day I changed my desktop




Also


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 14, 2021)

The fabled IBM Thinkpad T43 running i386 FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p4:



With correct wallpaper to match IBM insignia on the palmrest.

i386 FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p4
Intel Pentium M processor (Dothan) @ 2.00GHz
2GB PC2-4200 RAM
Hitachi GST Travelstar 7K100 100GB HDD @ 7200 RPM
RV370/M22 ATI Mobility Radeon X300
15.0" TFT display with 1024x768 resolution

I'm using it now to post with www/firefox-esr and took the shot with graphics/gimp. It has all the 3rd party programs I regularily install on my other machines, only built from pkg instead of ports.


----------



## matt_k (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey glorious ya Free BeaSD folks.
I think you lot need to be educated about our lord and saviour SPECTRWM WINDOW MANAGER and my typical  desktop workflow (vifm, cmus, zathura, vim, latex), as follows:
My right monitor is rotated by 90˚, so there is some empty space in the screenshot. I even un-tiled two of the windows, so it looks a bit more presentable.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 15, 2021)

tedbell said:


> Good call with Uriah Heep, trihexagonal.


I had all the bg artwork I did saved to the X61 HDD before it gave a fan warning error and shut down gracefully. 

I have T61 with same specs as the X61. If I switch the HDD over it should boot right up and be easy to get the files transferred to USB.


----------



## mickey (Mar 15, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> These are the Doctors recommendations:
> 
> 1. I'll provide you with a copy of 7 wallpapers to use during the course of treatment.
> 2. Make a detail account of your feelings during this period and post them in your yea free BeaSD thread on a daily basis.
> ...


7. Get rid of the german locale setting. "Persönlicher Ordner" outright sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 15, 2021)

The recently updated T61 I prefer to use most showing a skin from the xmms-skins-huge-src-1.0.0.tar.gz distfile I saved before it was removed from ports used in the Winamp mode of multimedia/audacious.

This is what over time I've found to be the best configuration to suit my style of work, expectations from a FreeBSD general use desktop and how they all look. Although I am well aware not everyone shares that opinion. All the programs seen running stay open once `startx` is invoked till `shutdown`.

Besides the programs shown running I can manipulate images, rip and burn CD and DVD, surf the web, shop ebay, use web-based email, edit and transfer files, watch or download videos, scan my LAN with security/nmap, monitor the status of my machines, etc.

If that's not typical general desktop use for other people that's why we're here. But it makes a moot point of the whole... Well, you know...


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 18, 2021)

See my previous post for system info.  The so-called _control panel_ @bottom is hidden by default because I like it that way, and is visible in the screenshot because the mouse was over it when I took the screenshot.  ISN'T THAT A NICE MILKYWAY, DUDE?!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 26, 2021)

Harley wants to try out for FreeBSD Mascot.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 27, 2021)

My updated IBM T43 in pleasure mode:


----------



## George (Mar 27, 2021)

Mine is just a black screen. Pressing F1 opens my browser, F2 opens rofi (`rofi -show run`), right-clicking opens a menu. Kinda boring though.


----------



## fjdlr (Mar 27, 2021)

Elazar said:


> Mine is just a black screen. Pressing F1 opens my browser, F2 opens rofi (`rofi -show run`), right-clicking opens a menu. Kinda boring though.


Maybe black and white is gay.....


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 27, 2021)

Maybe not as good as red, but you're on the right track.


----------



## fjdlr (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes, red and black is beautiful


----------



## fjdlr (Mar 27, 2021)

Red is dangerous, sometimes


----------



## JWJones (Mar 28, 2021)

Pretty basic Xfce setup. I recently switched from Linux, and I have been very surprised at how simple and solid everything has been. Very impressed so far.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 30, 2021)

The W520 I just removed Win10Pro from.


----------



## a6h (Mar 30, 2021)

Elazar said:


> Mine is just a black screen. Pressing F1 opens my browser, F2 opens rofi (`rofi -show run`), right-clicking opens a menu. Kinda boring though.


Same here. No, it's not boring. It's fantastic. High five!


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 30, 2021)

...light your cigarette?....


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 30, 2021)

no comment


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 31, 2021)

My Thinkpad T400 in its farewell appearance:





I only have one friend but he is the best friend I could possibly have. I consider him my equal in every way but we have different skillsets. 

His does not include using a computer, but he has the intelligence to handle a usr account on his own. So I'm giving him this one. I will Admin it and teach him how to get from the login terminal to the desktop and to do things once you get there.

His wife is legally blind and she does Facebook. This has 1280x800 resolution and will probably be easiest for her to see. It won't look like this when I set it up for the first time, but it's mine right now.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 31, 2021)

I do not agree to this approach.  Give him/her the full _root_ power & get a bloody nose her/himself.  S/he can ask here for support, or phone you in case of emergency etc.pp.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 31, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> I do not agree to this approach.


Your concerns have been taken under advisement, and discarded. I know him best.

He is apprehensive about using computers, bank accounts, credit cards, etc. He has had some experience using Windows but knows very little about computers. He once said he would break every computer he could get his hands on if he had the chance.

I texted him a screenshot of machinename obake, shown above with red skull bg, told him I have 9 and been speaking casually to him about it. When he helped me get my truck fixed when the tailpipe came loose on a gravel road I thanked him for doing something not prominent in my skillset. He answered I could do things he couldn't, like run a Computer.

That was what I had been waiting for. I asked him what if I gave him one of mine? He said he would Treasure It. So I'm not going to give him some old i386 and want him to become comfortable using it. That way he won't become frustrated and can help his wife learn to run it, who is the most important person in his life. 

The fact she has poor eyesight made the T400 the most viable alternative:

FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p4
Thinkpad T400
Intel Core2 Duo P8600 @ 2.4GHz
8GB PC3-8500 RAM
250GB Scorpio Black HDD @ 7200RPM
Switchable Graphics with Intel GMA 4500MHD and ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 (Set to Radeon)
14.1" 1280x800 (WXGA) with LED backlight
Intel HD Audio
CD-RW/DVD
Intel Gigabit Ethernet (10/100/1000) PCI-Express



Mjölnir said:


> Give him/her the full _root_ power & get a bloody nose her/himself.  S/he can ask here for support, or phone you in case of emergency etc.pp.


He might well become frustrated and put his fist through the screen. 

When people have problems they can't take care of he is who they call. They are scared to death of him and he takes me along to scare them by standing there quietly. You don't give him a bloody nose. He would knock you out with a punch to the solar plexus. 

(It's a good life and pays well. I hope that's not taken into consideration during discussion of my appointment in volunteering for the Position of FreeBSD Psycho Psychologist. Or would that be a bad thing? I can never tell.)

I've only asked one question here, early on, because I couldn't figure something out in the whole time I've been a member here. He values his Pride and would not post here for help even through he will be using the computer from my jitte usr account. With a change to machinename and a less complex password that will be the easiest way to get him one up and running like it should with minimal work on my part.

He will only have usr privileges so the amount of damage he can do will be limited. He has much to learn at my pace and not ready for the ordeal of installing ports or pkg. Right now, unless they deleted their own photos or texts that's the worst he can do. Reboot and the machine should start back up where it left off. He if needs help he knows he can call me and things will be cool.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 31, 2021)

Get us back on track with the IBM jittePad W520.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 31, 2021)

Getting back to the one true use of X11 – X terminal emulators. Behold my "communication center"


----------



## Mjölnir (Apr 1, 2021)

Have to refresh & update my Prolog skills...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 2, 2021)

The IBM jittePad T61. Not to be confused with the IBM jittePad W520. All jittePads look like this though.


----------



## dacrackerx64 (Apr 2, 2021)

I prefer Xfce and a minimalistic look. Very satisfied with the look of my FreeBSD 12.2 system


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi, try to

```
pkg ins flameshot
```

--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system.
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8wwRY8yGWiJ-bIQlK0wvUA
Site: https://lpros.blogspot.com


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 3, 2021)

Got root? Free as in Free FreeBSD Wallpapers


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 3, 2021)

dacrackerx64 said:


> View attachment 9518
> I prefer Xfce and a minimalistic look. Very satisfied with the look of my FreeBSD 12.2 system



I also like it minimal 

GTK & Openbox theme: https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1350205/
Icon Theme: x11-themes/numix-icon-theme + x11-themes/numix-icon-theme-circle

Using: x11-wm/openbox with x11/tint


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 3, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> I also like it minimal


That's my normal work environment, depending on workspace available. I have x11/rxvt-unicode, x11-fm/xfe and sysutils/gkrellm2  open when .xinit.rc runs.

Shortly thereafter I open  multimedia/audacious and usually another instance of x11/rxvt-unicode at the bottom to work from if I `su` to root in the top terminal.

I listen to music the whole time I'm using the computer no matter what I'm doing. If I read a book here at home I have to have complete silence to concentrate on it.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 3, 2021)

Trying something weird right now: FreeBSD on an old Asus EeePC 

Well, it works...


----------



## JWJones (Apr 3, 2021)

Nothing much has changed here...


----------



## fernandel (Apr 3, 2021)

I am using Openbox still but now is FreeBSD installed on Thinkpad T495 and everything works very good (also USB-C dock station).


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 8, 2021)

I just told Harley I ordered us a matching pair of sap gloves from ebay. Tools of the trade like baseball bats and huge mallets are for her, as Shotokan hat, black mask, Ilsa Tigress of Siberia T-shirt, sunglasses and Wells Lamont leather gloves are for me. 

Sap gloves a mere fashion accessory upgrade when a mad biker you just intimidated brings a bad biker to do what he couldn't. Not when bad biker brought gets a look at jitte the Lunatic from Parts Unknown, climbs back on his bike, rides off and mad biker is left alone in Arkham Asylum with The Lunatic looking at him all loony-like. 

Then all he gets is the Lunatic Thumbs Up Comeback of Chaos before shaking his head and riding off grounds without one word said during the interval. Only non-verbal communication capable of The Lunatic, who reportedly tore his own tongue out as a traumatized tot, wrestling fans.

When that happens they usually come back with at least one more. I want to look good and accessorize appropriately so as not to disappoint Harley by showing up shabby for SmackDown, scheduled Saturday night screenings on a TV near you...supposedly.


----------



## Fuzzbox (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi,

Let me introduce my T430 running FreeBSD.





dwm, dmenu, thunar.

Cheers


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 17, 2021)

Nested…




Well, xrdp working again on my server. Unfortunately still only Xvnc, xorgxrdp always crashes  But, better than nothing


----------



## mickey (Apr 18, 2021)

_Affordable firepower_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 4, 2021)

We're celebrating the newly updated look and layout of trihexagonal.org.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 11, 2021)

The W520 running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 that stays offline serving as my multimedia player. Best MP3 player ever.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 12, 2021)

Originally posted under *KDE Screenshots*

View attachment 9820

View attachment 9821


----------



## Menelkir (May 13, 2021)

i3-gaps, I was a mate user until I've realized I didn't need most of things that was there.


----------



## gotnull (May 13, 2021)

I still come back to i3 even when I try something else because it is simple and it offers everything I need since I don't need much.
I did a red theme with a red background for this occasion, hello FreeBSD .


----------



## Fuzzbox (May 14, 2021)

Hi,
After its big brother, the next member of the gang has been FreeBSD'ified : x220.


----------



## TempleBSD (May 14, 2021)

FreeBSD 12.2 with suckless dwm. Last two shots are taken in the otherwise unused "floating" arrangement. Alacritty as terminal emulator with higher opacity on currently selected window. Using dwmblocks for top-bar.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 18, 2021)

The W520 running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p6 I've been using as my desktop with one of the wallpapers I made that are available on my site, tweaked to fit my taste of a darker bg.

That's a shot of the Purple People Eater blown Pontiac with 8 carbs and a Purple Man Eater burning Nitro taken in front of the Doll Hut. They took the tank off the front so you could see the logo:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 19, 2021)

One of my Thinkpad T61 running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p6 with Intel Core2 Duo T7700 @ 2.40GHz, 4GB RAM, Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M and 250GB Scorpio Black HDD @ 7200RPM and 14.1" 1440x900 (WXGA+) widescreen using Fluxbox as a WM showing urxvt, gkrellm2, xfe, audacious using an XMMS skin I saved and Gimp for the shot.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 20, 2021)

Another of my Thinkpad T61 running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p6 only this one has an Intel Core2 Duo T7300 @ 2.0GHz and a 15.4" 1680x1050 (WSXGA+) widescreen. Everything else on the last one is the same specs as this.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 20, 2021)

My Gateway NV53A Acer clone running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p6 with AMD Phenom II x 3 N830 Triple Core @ 2.1GHz, Hitachi Travelstar 500GB HDD @ 7200RPM, ATI Mobilty Radeon HD 4250, 4GB RAM, Realtek ALC272 Audio and 15.6 16:9 HD LED LCD panel running my usual apps.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 21, 2021)

My T400 running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p6 with Intel Core2 Duo P8600 @ 2.40GHz, 8GB RAM, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470, Hitachi Travelstar 500GB HDD @ 7200RPM and 14.1" 1280x800 (WXGA) with LED backlight screen showing my usual apps.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 21, 2021)

My i386 IBM Thinkpad T43 running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p6 with Intel Pentium M @ 2.00GHz, 2GB PC2-4200 RAM, Hitachi GST Travelstar 7K100 100GB HDD @ 7200 RPM, ATI Mobility Radeon X300 and 15.0" TFT display at 1024x768 resolution running my usual desktop apps.

That makes three screenshots of FreeBSD desktops running ATI Mobility Radeon and four running Nvidia graphics I've posted on this page. I've got another T61 with Intel graphics if I ever get around to rebuilding it.

It's the most usr friendly general purpose desktop oriented Operating System I've ever used. Or I wouldn't have so many of them...

In fact, I'm using the T43 to post this.


----------



## Aeterna (May 28, 2021)

wrong thread not expecting that there is more than one thread about desktop screenshots:
posted my screenshot here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/screenshots.80237/#post-514536


----------



## Vull (May 29, 2021)

FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE with kde5, Plasma5 plasma desktop, drm-kmod, xf86-video-ati, all up and running on a Lenovo laptop with a 1366x786 AMD gpu graphics monitor and an external 1024x768 vga-compatible monitor attached. My favorite OS and desktop ever; thanks to FreeBSD and to all who contributed.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 29, 2021)

Vull said:


> … kde5, Plasma5 plasma desktop, … My favorite OS and desktop ever …





Aeterna said:


> … not expecting that there is more than one thread …



The first that I found was: 









						KDE Screenshots
					

KDE 3.5.8, FreeBSD 7.0.:)  http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d102/hitest/freebsd70.jpg




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 29, 2021)

My W520 just updated to FreeBSD 12,2-RELEASE-p7 tonight with a wallpaper image of False Maria from Metropolis.

My site for Demonica could end up with that theme. An image of Rotwang and False Maria are my avatar elsewhere, and most fitting I must admit.


----------



## covacat (May 31, 2021)

pi zero with tplink TL-WL725N


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 5, 2021)

Catwoman is prowling around the Tom Sawyer Townhouse and my Gateway NV53A running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 with AMD Phenom II x 3 N830 Triple Core @ 2.1GHz, 4GB RAM, Hitachi Travelstar 500GB HDD @ 7200RPM and ATI Mobilty Radeon HD 4250.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 5, 2021)

I see Spider-Man.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 5, 2021)

Stretching the boundaries of what can be classified as a screenshot, this one's animated:

<https://photos.app.goo.gl/wKSCQtUWy1c4XYd4A>



Fuzzbox said:


> because your cat played with the AC adapter



Pickle cat finds it simpler to occasionally tread on the massive power button of the dock that's conveniently locked-in _behind_ the laptop display, where he likes to sit and watch me. 

`zpool status` consequently reports _catastrophic_ failure of the pool that's on a mobile hard disk drive connected via USB. Numerous reported catastrophes but never a truly permanent error. Thank you, OpenZFS. It's a _miracle_.



Trihexagonal said:


> Catwoman is prowling



Billski Squeakelstiltskin (extensions manager) says hi.


----------



## Fuzzbox (Jun 5, 2021)

> Pickle cat finds it simpler to occasionally tread on the massive power button of the dock that's conveniently locked-in _behind_ the laptop display, where he likes to sit and watch me.


Ahahah, excellent !
Love the vid.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 6, 2021)

Snap of a snap


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 7, 2021)

Here's my go at this. Just finished a painstakingly difficult installation of TDE. I also had a hard time sending this screenshot, for some reason SeaMonkey doesnt play well with this forums image upload. Alas, here is my main computer running FreeBSD 13.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 7, 2021)

Aurora Australis can be fun at weekends, but I need things to be more restrained when there's a busy week ahead at work …


----------



## covacat (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## covacat (Jun 9, 2021)

covacat said:


> View attachment 10140


didn't really care too much about the outcome, anyway the box came back up with only the root fs mounted.
zfs list dumped core (the 10.3 binary).  a /rescue/zfs from a 12.2-REL box did the job so i finished the upgrade


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 10, 2021)

covacat said:


> … the box came back up with only the root fs mounted.
> zfs list dumped core (the 10.3 binary). …



You somehow ended up with a 10.3 binary in the midst of what should have been 13.0-RELEASE?


----------



## covacat (Jun 10, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> You somehow ended up with a 10.3 binary in the midst of what should have been 13.0-RELEASE?


in the 1st step only the new kernel is installed, so that was expected. Probably it will be better if the new /rescue is installed along with the new kernel so you have more working tools if you get to single user after the first reboot.


----------



## Argentum (Jun 10, 2021)

On this screen - x11/mate, multimedia/minitube, x11/mate-terminal, sysutils/screen, shells/fish, x11-clocks/cairo-clock, deskutils/cairo-dock and deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins


----------



## Machiaveli (Jun 11, 2021)

FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p8 with xfce-4.16


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 12, 2021)

Just started playing Minetest recently, loving it on FreeBSD 13.0 =). TDE's been working great as well, maybe one day it and its various revived apps will be in the ports collection!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 12, 2021)

Full image from the Uriah Heep "Demons and Wizards" album cover.


----------



## judd (Jun 12, 2021)

*Simple.*
https://ibb.co/KLH4DDC


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 19, 2021)

Icons everywhere,


----------



## mer (Jun 19, 2021)

Argentum  Sophie Lloyd.  What a talent.


----------



## Geezer (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## mer (Jun 19, 2021)

Windowmaker, basically same configuration I've used for going on 15 plus years.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 19, 2021)

Web (`epiphany`) believes that I'm Russian, which is wrong, but the wrongness doesn't bother me (it's not my primary browser). 

More relevant to *Screen Shots*:

the most recent set of KDE-related updates, through which I have gained a nicely translucent side panel: 







Alain De Vos said:


> … can't play youtube videos. Neither epiphany (web)



I get playback, but there's associated hogging of the kernel. Alain, if you find the same you might like to report a bug.


----------



## Geezer (Jun 19, 2021)

mer said:


> Windowmaker, basically same configuration I've used for going on 15 plus years.
> View attachment 10227


You don't fancy a nice looking background then?


----------



## mer (Jun 19, 2021)

Geezer said:


> You don't fancy a nice looking background then?


Nope.  Work get lost in them, has always bothered my eyes.  The values are either #333333 or #505050.
I can appreciate a pretty background, but if you've got it all covered with windows, you wind up seeing only bits and pieces and I find that distracting.  Like when you see a picture of a person that has a tree or telephone pole in the background growing out of their head.

Plain background, no fancy transparency effects on the windows, minimalist controls.  Takes fewer resources and less loading on the GPU.  Oh the effects like spinning and flipping and bleeping icons when I just want to minimize it, waste of my time "Just close already will you".  I leave that stuff to arcade games like pacman or pong.

Of course, all this is simply my opinion, what works for me, I'm not asking anyone else to like or dislike it


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 19, 2021)

mer said:


> … I'm not asking anyone else to like or dislike it



I like it, I like plainness in places (I sometimes spend weeks with plain grey desktop backgrounds) but I rarely share shots of plainness. 

Here's another to make those plain shots even rarer  the photograph was taken with an Apple QuickTake 150, original, colours are exactly as they were when copied from the camera. It was an extraordinarily beautiful sunset over Moulsecoomb (quite unlike the Moulsecoomb that some people see), viewed from a previous place of work …


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 19, 2021)

Here are shots of both my Thinkpad W520, one running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 and the other my offline .mp3 player at 56 days uptime running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3:


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 23, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> View attachment 10089
> I see Spider-Man.



What is that monitor widget (dont know the right terminology) to the right? Is it conky?


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 24, 2021)

hunter0one said:


> What is that monitor widget (dont know the right terminology) to the right? Is it conky?


The good old sysutils/gkrellm2


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 24, 2021)

There is a tarball with 196 skins for sysutils/gkrellm2 available for free download at muhri.net. 

It's what have pictured in all my screenshots with the Glass skin, or the Invisible skin on the IBM background shots. 

That's the astro/gkrellmoon2 MoonClock at the top. You can set it to monitor /var/log/pflog among a number of other things.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 24, 2021)

That's so cool guys. Thanks for letting me know about it, looks great here =O


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 24, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> There is a tarball with 196 skins for sysutils/gkrellm2 available for free download at muhri.net.
> 
> It's what have pictured in all my screenshots with the Glass skin, or the Invisible skin on the IBM background shots.
> 
> That's the astro/gkrellmoon2 MoonClock at the top. You can set it to monitor /var/log/pflog among a number of other things.



All those old school themes, I love it


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 24, 2021)

I sometimes use gkrellm more as a *launcher* than as a monitor. Old habit: secondary display, far right.

New habit: primary display, close to the Task Manager icon for gkrellm itself, so I can pop it out then in with minimal movement of the pointer. gkrellm becomes, like, an extension of Task Manager, with the ability to manage user-specified tasks.



Trihexagonal said:


> … 196 skins for sysutils/gkrellm2 …



I had them all in the past, went without gkrellm for a long time, added just a few themes when I reinstalled gkrellm – too many themes can be overwhelming (the main window doesn't show the name of the current theme, and so on). I added the massive collection of themes again today, rediscovered at least one that was a past favourite. (There's a web page for themes, but it's no substitute for trying a theme.)

Most of the themes make it difficult for me to interpret information, so I got to a shortlist of twenty-five that are OK. The top three, for me:

*twilite*
*Dune*
*SteelX*.
The twenty-five, in alphabetical order:

amber2
aqua
BlueSteel
Brass
brnGradient
Cobalt
Default
Dune
greenHeart_gkrellm
H2O
Jewel_gkrellm
null
plain-black
PurpHaze
red
ShinyAll2 (blue alternative)
ShinyMetal
ShinyMetal-Blue
ShinyMetal2
spiffE
Steel
SteelX
TruBlu
twilite (fifth alternative)
Veg9000
– of which, my least favourite are Default and TruBlue.

Cobalt, Steel and SteelX are similar to each other. Of the three, SteelX is my current favourite.

*twilite* (fifth alternative) in context:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 24, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> I sometimes use gkrellm more as a *launcher* than as a monitor. Old habit: secondary display, far right.


I saw that you had it as a launcher, I've never done it like that. 

In addition to the general sensors I have it monitor /usr/var/log/pf.log and there's just a box you can tick for that in the Configuration Menu.


grahamperrin said:


> New habit: primary display, close to the Task Manager icon for gkrellm itself, so I can pop it out then in with minimal movement of the pointer. gkrellm becomes, like, an extension of Task Manager, with the ability to manage user-specified tasks.


Copland is a nice blue skin, black, concrete, HiFiII, Operational, platinum, Plastique, Matrix_Green, and WireFrameII a few some of the nicer one as I remember it.

I only have Glass and Invisible installed on this one.

I saved  the xmms-skins-huge src distfile in original tar.gz format or whatever it was before it was removed from the ports tree. Some of those can be used on audio//audacious. That red Digitally Pimpin' skin is one of them. 

I'll make them available for download from my site for anyone who wants them.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 24, 2021)

And the best time to post a screenshot when you have a MoonClock is the Full Moon:


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 24, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I only have Glass and Invisible installed on this one.



When I try those, they're quite unlike what's pictured in your <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/8877/post-518855> …


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 24, 2021)

That is the Glass.gkrellm.tar.gz file from the bundle. I adjust the window height of each section by right-clicking on it and it will show a "Chart Height" menu where you can adjust it from.

Left-click on the Memory and Swap sections at the bottom to turn them into scrolling numbers. You can set your /root section as the File System Primary mount point and it will show HDD space underneath the Memory section. Left-click that, too. Monitor ports through the Internet section of the Menu.
This is the same skin:


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 25, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> … the Glass.gkrellm.tar.gz file from the bundle. …



I mean, yours appears transparent. Is your Glass by _egggman_?

Glass here is not transparent:





I tried _glass_ (lowercase g) by the same author, which extracts to _Glass_ (uppercase G), which doesn't help, this is similarly opaque.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 25, 2021)

Your path is wrong. It needs to go in /usr/local/share/gkrellm2/themes:


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 25, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> … needs to go in /usr/local/share/gkrellm2/themes …



No different after moving all themes to that path, but thanks. I moved them all back to ~/.gkrellm2/themes

PS I don't want a transparent theme, I'm just curious about the differences in appearance.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 25, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Web (`epiphany`) believes that I'm Russian, which is wrong, …



Explained and worked around  at and under <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/80878/post-518580>


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 25, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> No different after moving all themes to that path, but thanks. I moved them all back to ~/.gkrellm2/themes
> 
> PS I don't want a transparent theme, I'm just curious about the differences in appearance.



Well I don't even do it the same way consistently across machines and still get transparency. I do it the way you show on this and my W520 .mp3 player and no change in appearance. 

My .mp3 player is pictured above in the mask screenshot and this the same T61 as above in the Harley Hammertime shot:






I've said it before and I'll say it again. FreeBSD is the most usr friendly desktop oriented Operating System I have ever taught myself to use. 

I just do things however I want and it works for me the way I want it to...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 26, 2021)

You will be served by services,


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 26, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> You will be served by services,


syslog-ng is pretty nice, isn't? You can use it with ccze if you want colored output to some unused tty.
Also, I see refind there, refind is one thing I will die trying to understand why people prefer the overcomplexity of grub instead.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 26, 2021)

The grub chainloader is simple. Refind once destroyed my partition table, giving me a bad taste.
I think i'll send the syslog-ng logs also to postgresql. However i need to start postgresql first. Force a change in booting order.


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 26, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> The grub chainloader is simple. Refind once destroyed my partition table, giving me a bad taste.
> I think i'll send the syslog-ng logs also to postgresql. However i need to start postgresql first. Force a change in booting order.


How did you managed to make refind destroyed your partition table? It's just a matter of efibootmgr pointing to refind_x64.efi (pretty much the same the freebsd loader do). Also, refind doesn't need a chainloader, it doesn't need anything at all (unless you need drivers to boot BIOS-based machines that the root sits on something that EFI doesn't support, and it make sense, EFI only supports fat32), it just finds the other bootloaders and boots, you can boot refind from a pendrive if you want and it will detect all the other bootloaders (windows, freebsd, linux, netbsd, even haiku).


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 26, 2021)

It happened during a continu rebooting loop using alpine-linux. Probably a self-configuring alpine script when it sees its running on a zfs filesystem and thinks it is alone in the world.


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 26, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> It happened during a continu rebooting loop using alpine-linux. Probably a self-configuring alpine script when it sees its running on a zfs filesystem and thinks it is alone in the world.


Probably it's the culprit, my notebook uses refind and I usually configure by hand with efibootmgr because it's simpler, efibootmgr -v in freebsd or linux can give you a pretty good example on what to do.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 26, 2021)

I have a HP with very buggy firmware. Only legacy boots on MBR work.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 26, 2021)

Monitor,


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 27, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> … HP with very buggy firmware. Only legacy boots on MBR work.



Which model?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 27, 2021)

HP Pavillion.
To upgrade the firmware your computer must run windows.
And I must replace the video card to the original, upgrade the firmare, and replace the new video card back.
The firmware cannot boot an O.S. from GPT. Only from MBR.
For legacy boot the firmware thinks you only run Windows ... and it gets confused.
Except the firmware it is a good PC. 8-Core and silent.


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 27, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> For legacy boot the firmware thinks you only run Windows ... and it gets confused.


For linux, this can be fixed with the boot arguments _acpi_os_name=_ and/or _acpi_osi=, _I'm not sure the equivalent for FreeBSD.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 27, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> The firmware cannot boot an O.S. from GPT. Only from MBR.
> For legacy boot the firmware thinks you only run Windows ... and it gets confused.
> Except the firmware it is a good PC. 8-Core and silent.


So why don't you use MBR as the Partition Scheme?

I've been doing so since FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE (or somewhere thereabout)  had problems booting from GPT:



Trihexagonal said:


> At the Partitioning menu choose Auto (UFS) Guided Disk Setup, for simplicity, and MBR for the Partition Scheme. It will give you a choice of where to install, choose your HDD which will be designated as ada0. There have been problems reported with this stage of installation and I changed from GPT to MBR to get past a sticking point.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 27, 2021)

I have to use MBR as scheme on my first primary boot disk. For the others i can use GPT with an unlimited number of partitions.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 28, 2021)

About to turn it off for the night, but trying to beat my high score on KSmileTris first..


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 28, 2021)

Falkon browser eating 2.5G resident memory & CPU idle time,


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 28, 2021)

*Falkon*



Alain De Vos said:


> … eating 2.5G resident memory & CPU idle time,



No problem here (with YouTube, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlDCPCwVNUw for example): 





*Web*



grahamperrin said:


> I get playback, but there's associated hogging of the kernel. Alain, if you find the same you might like to report a bug.



Still hogging during playback of YouTube content. A trough after quitting:


----------



## Aeterna (Jun 28, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> *Falkon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have youtube issues with firefox. No memory/cpu hogging and no delays when playing. This is in virtualbox


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 28, 2021)

Aeterna said:


> I don't have youtube issues with firefox.



The same here, Firefox is fine.



grahamperrin said:


> Web



I meant Web a.k.a. www/epiphany as originally pictured, <https://forums.freebsd.org/goto/post?id=518126>


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 28, 2021)

Firefox still has the aslr bug ,

```
kern.elf64.aslr.stack_gap=0
```


----------



## Aeterna (Jun 28, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Firefox still has the aslr bug ,
> 
> ```
> kern.elf64.aslr.stack_gap=0
> ```


maybe, but it seems that as of now you have two options, usable browser everywhere (firefox) but no aslr, or aslr and not very usable browser.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 28, 2021)

That's why chromium browser is currently compiling for at least 24h.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 29, 2021)

If it's a browser based exploit doesn't it need JS enabled to work?


----------



## dacrackerx64 (Jun 29, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Firefox still has the aslr bug ,
> 
> ```
> kern.elf64.aslr.stack_gap=0
> ```



I worked around this issue by disabling aslr only
for Firefox and Thunderbird as such:
`elfctl -e +aslr /usr/local/bin/firefox`


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 29, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Firefox still has the aslr bug ,


Could you please show me, maybe in the Security for Security's Sake thread, where that is a current Firefox bug, and that it can't be mitigated by disabling JavaScript?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 29, 2021)

I have nothing to show. I just poke. Once maybe i come back.


----------



## Vull (Jun 29, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Firefox still has the aslr bug ,
> 
> ```
> kern.elf64.aslr.stack_gap=0
> ```


Link please.

Edited to add: I don't enable ASLR in any case.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 29, 2021)

__





						239873 – www/firefox and mail/thunderbird don't like the new ASLR "stackgap" feature
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 29, 2021)

From top to bottom. Chromium-virtual-memory, Chromium-resident-memory, Poudriere-virtual-memory, Poudriere-resident-memory


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 30, 2021)

This is my T61 with 15.4" 1680x1050 (WSXGA+) widescreen and Intel Core2 Duo T7300 @ 2.00GHz with 4GB RAM and Scorpio Black 250GB HDD @ 7200RPM running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 featuring Maiya Maa Kali - Goddess of Death, Time and Doomsday.

I'm thinking of repurposing it as my .mp3 player and bringing my other W520 online, since it's more powerful and this has a really nice picture if I happen to watch movies.


----------



## Aeterna (Jun 30, 2021)

dacrackerx64 said:


> I worked around this issue by disabling aslr only
> for Firefox and Thunderbird as such:
> `elfctl -e +aslr /usr/local/bin/firefox`


with intel cpu and tsx, kasrl is broken
https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/2976749.2978321
Maybe there are mitigations, but since intel decided to completely disable tsx (starting with the latest cpus), these mitigations may not be very efficient.


----------



## dacrackerx64 (Jun 30, 2021)

Aeterna said:


> with intel cpu and tsx, kasrl is broken
> https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/2976749.2978321
> Maybe there are mitigations, but since intel decided to completely disable tsx (starting with the latest cpus), these mitigations may not be very efficient.


My workaround is simply meant to run Firefox/Thunderbird with ASLR enabled for all other applications. It works
in the sense that Firefox/Thunderbird runs.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 30, 2021)

Guess who I'm going to submit these Kali wallpapers to...


----------



## Fuzzbox (Jun 30, 2021)

Showing off.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 30, 2021)

Number of swap pages swapped in & number of syslog messages,


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 1, 2021)

This is what it looks like when I'm working on my site. Can you tell what I'm doing, sidetone?


----------



## Fuzzbox (Jul 1, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> This is what it looks like when I'm working on my site.


Whoa, that's a busy desktop.


----------



## Tieks (Jul 1, 2021)

I see 24 Leafpad instances at 5:50 in the morning. Tri, I think it's about time to go get some sleep.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 6, 2021)

Alexander88207 what's the desktop background? 

Below, left: The long way home by Kien Do / 500px


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 6, 2021)

Memory Stats. Wired-memory, Active-memory, Laundry-memory, Inactive-memory, Cache-memory,Gap,Total


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 6, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Alexander88207 what's the desktop background?
> 
> Below, left: The long way home by Kien Do / 500px
> 
> View attachment 10437



Found by searching for good cloud wallpapers in anime style: https://www.wallpaperbetter.com/en/hd-wallpaper-umchr

This seems to be a mirrored version.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 6, 2021)

More statistics. Number of unbound queries,


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 7, 2021)

More statistics. Arc cache minimumsize, maximumsize, targetsize, mrutargetsize & actualsize,


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 7, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> This seems to be a mirrored version.


If you mean been flipped horizontally it has probably been altered in some way. It's not my style but I liked it the moment I saw it.

I do like me some Harley Quinn and Catwoman wallpapers though and have some in anime style.

I have every wallpaper I've downloaded the last 20 years saved to disk, somewhere. Possibly on 100MB Zip Disks, with an external Zip Drive I can mount like any other. The good number of them copied to the drive of every machine I use as part of my backup files.

I'll post some in my wallpaper thread I think you might like.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 7, 2021)

Number of packets send over my PPP connection, data collected by netdata and presented by grafana.


----------



## TerabyteForever (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 12, 2021)

Prometheus exporters,


----------



## Argentum (Jul 12, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> HP Pavillion.
> To upgrade the firmware your computer must run windows.
> And I must replace the video card to the original, upgrade the firmare, and replace the new video card back.
> The firmware cannot boot an O.S. from GPT. Only from MBR.
> ...


I know. Some time ago I struggled with that animal. Eventually replaced the motherboard so only the enclosure and power supply remind me of the Pavillion today.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 12, 2021)

The current CPU in the HP Pavillion has 8 Cores, the performance is not bad.
Which motherboard did you punt in. Because the formfactor must fit , PCI brackets , Power cables.
The current motherboard is Foxconn , 2ADA ,v:1.00


----------



## Argentum (Jul 12, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> The current CPU in the HP Pavillion has 8 Cores, the performance is not bad.
> Which motherboard did you punt in. Because the formfactor must fit , PCI brackets , Power cables.
> The current motherboard is Foxconn , 2ADA ,v:1.00


I had an older model with 4 core AMD CPU. Fortunately the board was standard micro ATX. All the power and USB cable connectors were standard, so I was able to mount an Asus board into that case.


----------



## BostonBSD (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 16, 2021)

View attachment 10641


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 16, 2021)

When your brain is increasingly filled with toxins and you're being engulfed in darkness learn to love it.


----------



## Vull (Jul 16, 2021)

External monitor (above) VGA 1024x768, and built-in monitor (below) Radeon 1366x768.
Lenovo laptop. Background art by Darwyn Cooke.


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 21, 2021)

I've changed the glyphs from Awesome fonts to JoyPixels.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 21, 2021)

IBM T43 Thinkpad running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jul 23, 2021)

I've finalized the look I've been wanting for a while now, so this should be the last screenshot for a while . I only ran another konsole to show the non-WINE window decoration. On another note, this is such an underrated desktop environment..


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 23, 2021)

hunter0one said:


> On another note, this is such an underrated desktop environment..



Nice. Certainly agree. This was from the generation just before DEs became impossibly sh*t. 

Out of interest, can you give an approximate ram usage? My guess is that TDE is probably even lighter than Xfce and yet also provides vastly more features compared to all current DEs combined! Amazing how developers like that existed back then.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 23, 2021)

My Gateway NV53A running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7.




The W520 running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 that serves as my .mp3 player at 91 days uptime.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jul 23, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> Out of interest, can you give an approximate ram usage? My guess is that TDE is probably even lighter than Xfce and yet also provides vastly more features compared to all current DEs combined! Amazing how developers like that existed back then.



Sure! Without Firefox running, and only using the apps that I use daily that are native to TDE (such as Kmail and KlamAV), the memory usage is right at *400 MB*. I'm also using a SuperKaramba theme I made and several Kicker applets so it could be lowered, but I think the real amazing part is that this is _with all of that running_. 

Unfortunately, if you're wanting to run TDE for yourself on FreeBSD it takes dedication. For one, it's not in the ports collection (sadly) so you have to get Slavek's builds from Gitea. Secondly, there is still a bug in the make process related to one of the library packages that halts everything so you have to build it yourself according to the make files (and skip what doesn't work). However, it was worth it in the end and maybe one day it will wind up in the ports collection. I have 0 complaints.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 26, 2021)

My Thinkpad T400 running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 after a  3 day run with `portmaster -a` to update all ports.

This is really the first time I've done that. Have done it on 3-4 machines, encountered the same failpoint problems on them all, worked through it the way way, finished successfully and could have rebuilt the whole thing from scratch in less time...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 28, 2021)

Toying with an HP ZBook 17 G2, which I hope to keep. 32 GB memory, 2,048 MB video memory, eight CPUs (according to htop), two drive bays. Building the kernel, seven jobs …


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 9, 2021)

Top is my W520 running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7. Below, at 107 days uptime, my W520 .mp3 player running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3.


----------



## Vull (Aug 9, 2021)

HP Stream dual-boot single-disk system running Xfce desktop on FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-p3 on ZFS


----------



## lrcaballero (Aug 10, 2021)

Good evening ALL, testing freeBSD 14 CURRENT..... I am extremely pleased!


----------



## Minbari (Aug 10, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> eight CPUs


It will have been good to have eight CPUs but you have only one which has four cores and eight threads. Just saying


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 11, 2021)

Minbari said:


> It will have been good to have eight CPUs but you have only one which has four cores and eight threads. Just saying



Yeah  I'm lazy about the word because I see it so often in VirtualBox, for example:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 22, 2021)

It's the full Moon...







120 days uptime for my .mp3 player.


----------



## Beastie7 (Aug 23, 2021)

My vanilla FreeBSD/KDE setup with slightly tweaked defaults on a T480.  It feels like Windows 7 on acid.


----------



## Ozric (Aug 24, 2021)

Trying to learn some programming in order to maybe at some point in the future be able to contribute and help out the CDE project.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 25, 2021)

You can never have too many screenshots of a FreeBSD desktop at 122 days uptime.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 29, 2021)

Thinkpad T61 running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 on Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 @ 2.0GHz, 4GB RAM, 250GB Scorpio Black HDD @ 7200RPM, Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M and 15.4" 1680x1050 (WSXGA+) widescreen.


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 29, 2021)

FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE running on my Raspberry Pi 400


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 30, 2021)

VirtualBox host (background) FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT
VirtualBox guest (foreground) CultBSD third pre-alpha, FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4
KDE Plasma
2,048 MB base memory
32 MB video memory
x11-fonts/firago for use of Devanagari at <https://garudalinux.org/>



christhegeek said:


> … an alternative to Garuda …


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 30, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> KDE Plasma
> 2,048 MB base memory
> 32 MB video memory



With base memory halved to 1,024 MB, swap enabled and video memory increased to 48 MB:

*less than 100 M memory (RES) used by KWin* – not bad.





<https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=337d878725>

Windowed applications comprised:

Dolphin
Firefox
GNU Image Manipulation Program
KCharSelect
Konsole
LibreOffice Calc
LibreOffice Impress
LibreOffice Writer
System Settings
VLC media player.


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Aug 30, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 10948
> View attachment 10949
> Top is my W520 running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7. Below, at 107 days uptime, my W520 .mp3 player running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3.



"Rain when i die" nice touch i haven't listen to this song for ages. I'm using pandora almost 24/7 but i guess its time to go back to my mp3 collection.


----------



## christhegeek (Aug 30, 2021)

If Garuda didn't had all these bloatware 
I can't do better than garuda for real .
Wait for the CultBSD Rice ......  i will not reveal its codename yet  
Bspwm and Herbstluftwm will be my best choices and picom compiled from git  with rounded corners blurred transparency with dual_kawase nice icons etc


grahamperrin said:


> View attachment 11142
> 
> 
> VirtualBox host (background) FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 31, 2021)

W520 running Freebsd-RELEASE-p7




Thinkpad T400 running Freebsd-RELEASE-p7




IBM T43 running 1386 Freebsd-RELEASE-p7


----------



## ThomasAdam (Sep 3, 2021)

Well now...


----------



## ThomasAdam (Sep 3, 2021)

ThomasAdam said:


> Well now...
> 
> View attachment 11187


This is a four monitor set up, with the bottom-most monitor being a 15.6 portable monitor.  I'm watching an episode of "Murder In Mind" (which, in this episode, features the wonderful Timothy West).  Everything else is xterm (inside tmux), where I'm doing stuff...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 5, 2021)

Packaging Rust

`14:57` two minutes before the death of Firefox (out of swap space)
`15:25` still packaging
`15:27` gkrellm quitting (at my request), 16.0 of 16.0 G swap used
`15:29` Rust packing complete, 7.09 G swap used



Much use of swap, however the system felt pleasantly responsive. Note the output from `gstat -op` in shots one and two.


```
% grep swap /var/log/messages
Sep  5 00:50:24 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(32): failed
Sep  5 14:38:01 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swap_pager: out of swap space
Sep  5 14:38:02 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(29): failed
Sep  5 14:38:11 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(23): failed
Sep  5 14:38:51 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(4): failed
Sep  5 14:40:13 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(14): failed
Sep  5 14:40:37 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swap_pager: out of swap space
Sep  5 14:40:39 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(14): failed
Sep  5 14:40:49 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: pid 2931 (java), jid 0, uid 1002, was killed: out of swap space
Sep  5 14:42:50 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swap_pager: out of swap space
Sep  5 14:42:51 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(24): failed
Sep  5 14:46:51 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(32): failed
Sep  5 14:46:55 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(24): failed
Sep  5 14:46:59 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swap_pager: out of swap space
Sep  5 14:46:59 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(4): failed
Sep  5 14:46:59 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(8): failed
Sep  5 14:47:03 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(22): failed
Sep  5 14:47:31 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(4): failed
Sep  5 14:47:40 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(25): failed
Sep  5 14:47:53 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swap_pager: out of swap space
Sep  5 14:47:54 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(18): failed
Sep  5 14:52:16 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(10): failed
Sep  5 14:59:43 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swap_pager: out of swap space
Sep  5 14:59:44 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(2): failed
Sep  5 15:00:03 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: pid 70491 (firefox), jid 0, uid 1002, was killed: out of swap space
Sep  5 15:00:04 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: pid 63843 (firefox), jid 0, uid 1002, was killed: out of swap space
Sep  5 15:26:44 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swap_pager: out of swap space
Sep  5 15:26:44 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: swp_pager_getswapspace(31): failed
% date ; uptime ; uname -KrU
Sun  5 Sep 2021 15:38:56 BST
 3:38p.m.  up 22:08, 6 users, load averages: 5.23, 4.54, 3.83
14.0-CURRENT 1400030 1400032
% pkg info -x poudriere-devel
poudriere-devel-3.3.99.20210828
% grep ALLOW_MAKE_JOBS= /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf | grep -v \#
ALLOW_MAKE_JOBS=yes
% grep PARALLEL_JOBS= /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf | grep -v \#
PARALLEL_JOBS=4
PREPARE_PARALLEL_JOBS=4
%
```

Postscript


```
% df -h /tmp
Filesystem    Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
tmpfs         4.7G    1.6G    3.1G    33%    /tmp
%
```

<https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=258126#c1>


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 6, 2021)

The T400 I used for the Online Turing Test this weekend. I had to leave Firefox-ESR open and connected over 24 hours before the Round ended with everything going as it should. As far as my machine performance and Daily Security logs are concerned.


----------



## joplass (Sep 7, 2021)

Simple and clean spectrwm


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm back on FBSD after quite a dumb trip around Linux and Open/DragonflyBSD.. I shall never leave you again, Beastie! (I also started using icewm and I LOVE it.)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 8, 2021)

hunter0one said:


> I shall never leave you again, Beastie!


He still loves you.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 13, 2021)

helloSystem

the most recent pre-release, hello-0.6.0_0F32-FreeBSD-12.2-amd64.iso
outdated FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE
updated for errata and security advisories
upgraded to 13.0-RELEASE-p4


----------



## matt_k (Sep 14, 2021)

joplass said:


> Simple and clean spectrwm


What is that music player/visualizer thingy? I am searching for a nice CLI visualizer, but audio/cli-visualizer wants to run only with pulseaudio, which I won't install and I certainly won't configure. 
Btw, nice spectrwm, you spared no expense on that bar.


----------



## joplass (Sep 14, 2021)

matt_k said:


> What is that music player/visualizer thingy? I am searching for a nice CLI visualizer, but audio/cli-visualizer wants to run only with pulseaudio, which I won't install and I certainly won't configure.
> Btw, nice spectrwm, you spared no expense on that bar.


ncmpcpp


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 16, 2021)

My offline W520 mp3 player running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 at 145 days uptime.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 19, 2021)

June – September – moderate temperature





`tz0` beyond boiling point for more than a minute:



partial blockage of an air intake achieved with budget underpants
partial blockage of an outlet achieved with a scrap of paper and burnt fingertips
ZFS file system compression on `da2` temporarily set to `zstd-19`, for CPU threads to be used more heavily by writes to a VirtualBox virtual hard disk in the file system
She walks like beauty in the night … only I'm sitting, and it's mid-afternoon.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 21, 2021)

Top is my Thinkpad W520 running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7.

Bottom is my offline W520 mp3 player running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 at 150 days uptime.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 27, 2021)

FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7
Thinkpad T400
Intel Core2 Duo P8600 @ 2.4GHz
8GB PC3-8500 RAM
250GB Scorpio Black HDD @ 7200RPM
Switchable Graphics with Intel GMA 4500MHD and ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
14.1" 1280x800 (WXGA) with LED backlight
Intel HD Audio


----------



## Jaskie (Sep 27, 2021)

Fuzzbox said:


> View attachment 10379
> Showing off.


ahhh wallpaper plz!


----------



## teo (Sep 27, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 11476
> FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7
> Thinkpad T400
> Intel Core2 Duo P8600 @ 2.4GHz
> ...


For Fluxbox sales manager, it consumes too much RAM and I can imagine the resources of your machine.

RAM:  1989


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 28, 2021)

teo said:


> For Fluxbox sales manager, it consumes too much RAM and I can imagine the resources of your machine.
> 
> RAM:  1989


teo, the correct term is "Window Manager" and as you can see in not only the stats for the machine but sysutils/screenfetch it has 8GB RAM. The "RAM:  1989" figure you give is how much free RAM there is.

I started using it when resources were at a Premium because of how little resources it used and that's been over 10 years ago.



Jaskie said:


> ahhh wallpaper plz!


For you, Jaskie:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 29, 2021)

teo said:


> I can imagine the resources of your machine.


No, I don't think you can, teo:



FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7
Thinkpad T400
Intel Core2 Duo P8600 @ 2.4GHz
8GB PC3-8500 RAM
Hitachi Travelstar HDD @ 7200RPM
Switchable Graphics with Intel GMA 4500MHD and ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
14.1" 1280x800 (WXGA) with LED backlight
Intel HD Audio

It actually has a 500GB Hitachi Travelstar HDD @ 7200RPM, as you can see it lists more than 250GB HDD space in the first shot. It's the only box I have with Switchable Graphics, so yes, teo, before your imagination runs wild, it is the same box.


----------



## Samuel Venable (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Menelkir (Sep 29, 2021)

Right now.


----------



## Samuel Venable (Sep 29, 2021)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 30, 2021)

My T61 obake back from the dead and finished compiling ports for 5 days straight with `portmaster -a`.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 2, 2021)

sysutils/cpufetch by thanks to jbodenmann



More examples: <https://github.com/Dr-Noob/cpufetch#readme> | <https://github.com/Dr-Noob/cpufetch#3-examples>


----------



## jbo (Oct 2, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> sysutils/cpufetch by _*[FONT=monospace]jbodenmann[/FONT]*_


Just to be extra clear here: I am not the author of the utility itself. I just provided a port - that's all.


----------



## tmpdmp (Oct 3, 2021)

hunter0one said:


> I'm back on FBSD after quite a dumb trip around Linux and Open/DragonflyBSD.. I shall never leave you again, Beastie! (I also started using icewm and I LOVE it.)
> 
> View attachment 11251


Is that a video of GTA3 or are you running the game on FreeBSD? I have the game on CD that I've kept, how did you get it running on FreeBSD?


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Oct 5, 2021)

tmpdmp said:


> Is that a video of GTA3 or are you running the game on FreeBSD? I have the game on CD that I've kept, how did you get it running on FreeBSD?


Its the PC version running via WINE.


----------



## mfoacs (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuzzbox said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me introduce my T430 running FreeBSD.
> 
> ...


Awesome! slstatus or dwmblocks?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 7, 2021)

FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 on the W520 I work from.


----------



## teo (Oct 7, 2021)

mfoacs said:


> Fuzzbox said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Is the Thinkpad t430 compatible with FreeBSD? Does it detect all hardware and drivers?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 7, 2021)

teo said:


> Thinkpad t430



▼

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?view=computers&type=Notebook&vendor=Lenovo&model_like=ThinkPad>
<https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops/#T-Z>


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 8, 2021)

Here's my W520 mp3 player at 167 days uptime, so you'll know what one looks like.





Here's what it looks like when Google thinks somebody knows how to build a desktop, so you'll know what it looks like.


----------



## Argentum (Oct 10, 2021)

Happy user of *fresh Mate* desktop (*1.26*.0):


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 11, 2021)

I imagined that `screen.font` in /boot/loader.conf was effective only with UEFI, I was wrong:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 16, 2021)

FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7
Thinkpad T61
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7700 @ 2.4GHz
4GB PC2-5300 RAM
Hitachi Travelstar 500GB HDD @7200 RPM
nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M
14.1" 1440x900 (WXGA+) widescreen
Hitachi CD-RW / DVDRAM combo
Intel HD Audio
Intel PRO/1000 Network Connection
Intel Wirelss WiFi Link 4965


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 20, 2021)

Another of my T61:

FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7
Thinkpad T61
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.0GHz
4GB PC2-5300 RAM
250GB Scorpio Black HDD @ 7200RPM
Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M
15.4" 1680x1050 (WSXGA+) widescreen
Hitachi CD-RW / DVDRAM combo
Intel HD Audio
Intel PRO/1000 Network Connection
Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 24, 2021)

Theme for: GTK & XfceWM: x11-themes/skeuos-gtk-themes
Icon theme: x11-themes/flat-remix-icon-themes
Picture: https://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=603187


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 25, 2021)

Harley from her movie Birds of Prey.


----------



## Vull (Oct 25, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 11820
> Harley from her movie Birds of Prey.
> 
> View attachment 11821


That's one badass looking Wonder Woman. Frank Miller art? I'm guessing.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 26, 2021)

Vull said:


> That's one badass looking Wonder Woman. Frank Miller art? I'm guessing.


I really have no idea. They're from two different wallpapers I thought went well together and edited them in. She is a badass in that one but the screenshot above that with her holding up the Lasso of Truth with Harley to her left is my favorite.

Harley was heartbroken when Joker jilted her, but she got past that and as long as she's happy that's what counts. 

I got a few good shots from Birds of Prey and did some abstract wallpapers I'm going to add to Demonica's site.


----------



## Vull (Oct 26, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I really have no idea. They're from two different wallpapers I thought went well together and edited them in. She is a badass in that one but the screenshot above that with her holding up the Lasso of Truth with Harley to her left is my favorite.
> 
> Harley was heartbroken when Joker jilted her, but she got past that and as long as she's happy that's what counts.
> 
> I got a few good shots from Birds of Prey and did some abstract wallpapers I'm going to add to Demonica's site.


It's Miller. link
Pretty sure Margot Robbie sells more tickets than Jared Leto, but just guessing there too.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 1, 2021)

A Broken Peach wallpaper I made as a bg for my W520 running FreeBSD 12.2-RELESE-p7.

Here's the free wallpaper I made. 


Check them out if you haven't. That's from the start of Personal Jesus Live.


----------



## teo (Nov 10, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> June – September – moderate temperature
> 
> View attachment 11387
> 
> ...


Which window manager is it ? My IceWM converted to desktop using FreeBSD, as you can see in the image, 395 MB of RAM consumed, which in general is not a lot of virtualized machine resources.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 11, 2021)

teo said:


> Which window manager is it ?



The FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT host ran *x11-wm/plasma5-kwin*, <https://www.freshports.org/x11-wm/plasma5-kwin/#history> probably 5.22.5 at the time.

The FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p⋯ guest (not a release candidate, despite what's in its title bar) was at ttyv1 and almost certainly not running a window manager (at ttyv8) at the time. I typically leave the desktop environment before running `pkg upgrade`.



> … virtualized machine resources. …



Please note, the _overall_ excessive use of resources was intentional, forced, unnatural. To demonstrate FreeBSD *not* stopping when part of the computer is heated to more than 100℃. I don't normally use underpants to block the main air intake ;-)

The _virtual machine_ aspect:



grahamperrin said:


> ZFS file system compression on `da2` temporarily set to `zstd-19`, for CPU threads to be used more heavily by writes to a VirtualBox virtual hard disk in the file system



A more powerful computer might not falter with `zstd-19`.

With my current setup, I know that `zstd-19` is not suitable for all ZFS file systems. It's *particularly unsuitable* for underlying storage of the pictured virtual machine, so I enabled it for a while for the 19th September experiment.


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # zfs get compression,compressratio Transcend/VirtualBox
NAME                  PROPERTY       VALUE           SOURCE
Transcend/VirtualBox  compression    zstd            local
Transcend/VirtualBox  compressratio  1.76x           -
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # zpool history Transcend | grep compression
2020-09-02.18:31:48 zpool create -f -m /Volumes/t500 -O compression=zstd Transcend /dev/da0p1
2021-03-27.20:03:56 zfs set compression=zstd-9 Transcend
2021-03-27.20:13:33 zfs set compression=zstd-19 Transcend
2021-03-27.20:19:44 zfs set compression=zstd-19 Transcend
2021-03-29.07:24:35 zfs set compression=zstd-15 Transcend
2021-04-14.14:06:28 zfs set compression=zstd-19 Transcend
2021-04-14.14:06:48 zfs set compression=zstd-10 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-05-22.00:39:25 zfs set compression=zstd-15 Transcend
2021-05-22.03:27:49 zfs set compression=zstd-19 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-05-22.07:46:40 zfs set compression=zstd-10 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-06-13.19:52:56 zfs set compression=zstd-19 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-06-14.00:45:55 zfs set compression=zstd-12 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-06-19.20:16:20 zfs set compression=zstd Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-06-23.05:53:34 zfs set compression=zstd-19 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-06-23.08:02:27 zfs set compression=zstd-15 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-06-23.18:12:51 zfs set compression=zstd-12 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-06-24.02:47:47 zfs set compression=zstd-19 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-06-24.06:10:32 zfs set compression=zstd-15 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-06-24.06:56:02 zfs set compression=zstd-12 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-09-02.12:31:24 zfs set compression=zstd Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-09-19.14:34:46 zfs set compression=zstd-19 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-09-19.14:56:38 zfs set compression=zstd Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-10-23.18:34:30 zfs set compression=zstd-19 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-10-23.18:34:51 zfs set compression=zstd Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-10-23.18:36:09 zfs set compression=zstd-19 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-10-23.18:37:12 zfs set compression=zstd-15 Transcend/VirtualBox
2021-10-23.18:38:03 zfs set compression=zstd Transcend/VirtualBox
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 11, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> She walks like beauty in the night … only I'm sitting, and it's mid-afternoon.



Bonus prize to the first person who can provide a screenshot of the relevant image …


----------



## teo (Nov 11, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> A more powerful computer might not falter with `zstd-19`.
> 
> With my current setup, I know that `zstd-19` is not suitable for all ZFS file systems. It's *particularly unsuitable* for underlying storage of the pictured virtual machine, so I enabled it for a while for the 19th September experiment.


And for my notebook that died, and I revived it by changing the motherboard, it will not be suitable for zfs? The conky, the mouse indicator is over the I like it, I don't know what package it is, what theme are you using and what icon?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 11, 2021)

teo said:


> zfs?



<https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/541617>



teo said:


> The conky,



It's sysutils/gkrellm2, please see <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/518839>


----------



## bsduck (Nov 11, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> She walks like beauty in the night … only I'm sitting, and it's mid-afternoon.





grahamperrin said:


> Bonus prize to the first person who can provide a screenshot of the relevant image …







(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prélude_à_l'après-midi_d'un_faune)


----------



## shepper (Nov 12, 2021)

FreeBSD 13.0: openbox, tint2 for top bar and lower launcher, gvolwheel, paper-icon-theme (manual build) and a complimentary wallpaper from a web search.  Menu via jgmenu.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 20, 2021)

X.Org – with `radeonkms`, _without_ membership of the `video` group



Context: "… Starting xorg might work but starting anything wayland related will fail …" <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/542928>


----------



## fjdlr (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi guy's


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 20, 2021)

Combination of sway & labwc,


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Dec 19, 2021)

It's been a while so here is my favorite icewm setup yet on FreeBSD 13.0 ,


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 28, 2021)

Other - NsCDE (Not so Common Desktop Environment) – x11-wm/nscde
					

x11-wm/nscde   … like a "fvwm2 configuration to make fvwm2 looks like a CDE" …    … port x11-wm/nscde …   cmoerz hi, I installed the package and others that are recommended. Two issues.  Starting the environment  I half-expected to find NsCDE amongst the menu of environments that's presented by...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 7, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4
Thinkpad W520
Intel Quad Core 2nd Gen i7-2760QM @ 2.40GHz
8 GB RAM PC3-10600
Hitachi Travelstar 500GB HDD @ 7200 RPM
Nvidia Quadro 1000M
15.6" TFT display with 1920x1080 (FHD) resolution with LED backlight
Razer DeathAdder USB mouse


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 10, 2022)

The W520 I've been using to watch videos and listen to usic on upgraded to FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4. Stats are the same as above only this is a i7-2760QM @ 2.40GHz.


----------



## 3301 (Jan 11, 2022)

Work in progress (TODO: missing emacs glyphs, showing CPU load in reasonable way, ...) :|
Software: xmonad + xmobar + dmenu,  left to right clockwise: emacs + htop + zsh
Hardware (ancient junk): Mobo: Tyan S7010, CPU: 2xXeon X5690,  RAM: 48GB ECC DDR3, Disks: 128GB SSD SP/500GB SSD WD, GPU: Nvidia Quadro K2200


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 11, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> p6



The first!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 13, 2022)

My multimedia W520 showing Saint Vincent singing the songs playing. Freshly updated tonight to FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p6.


----------



## Fuzzbox (Jan 13, 2022)

Listening Spotify on -p6 to heat up the cold Parisian morning.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 15, 2022)

T61 obake running FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p6 with the bloodflow Fluxbox theme available on my tutorial.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 19, 2022)

W520 bakamono newly updated to FreeBSD 13-RELEASE-p6


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## thinman (Jan 19, 2022)

Just picked up a little refurbished x250 and loaded up 13.0. Everything works well with the exception of resume from suspend being broken.


----------



## zsolt (Jan 19, 2022)

This is my passive cooled home server.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jan 20, 2022)

Trinity Desktop Environment R14.0.11 running on FreeBSD 13.0-p6 (setting up a jail ). Finally reunited!


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 20, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> Trinity Desktop Environment R14.0.11 running on FreeBSD 13.0-p6


KDE 3.5 was a very substantial desktop in terms of features. It is quite impressive to see it working. I bet it also feels quite light and snappy compared to more recent DE projects.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jan 20, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> KDE 3.5 was a very substantial desktop in terms of features. It is quite impressive to see it working. I bet it also feels quite light and snappy compared to more recent DE projects.


For sure, about 400MB in total for the desktop so basically it's as light as Xfce but even more featureful than Plasma. There was a lot that Plasma threw away that Trinity continues.

You can follow a guide I wrote here on how to install it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 20, 2022)

thinman said:


> … x250 … resume from suspend …



NVIDIA?


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 20, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> You can follow a guide I wrote here on how to install it.


Thanks for that. It looks like a really nice guide. I am surprised how straight forward it all looks.

I have also seen that it installs to /opt. I.e /opt/trinity/bin/tdm. That is just beautiful. The later DE projects forgot the concept of self-contained decades ago!


----------



## thinman (Jan 20, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> NVIDIA?


No, Intel. There are a couple of active bug reports pertaining to it so I'm sure it'll get sorted.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jan 20, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> Thanks for that. It looks like a really nice guide. I am surprised how straight forward it all looks.
> 
> I have also seen that it installs to /opt. I.e /opt/trinity/bin/tdm. That is just beautiful. The later DE projects forgot the concept of self-contained decades ago!



Since it's not an official port it installs to /opt to avoid any conflicts.


----------



## donniep (Jan 20, 2022)

Gnome 41.1 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p6 on newly acquired Thinkpad X270 refurb


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 21, 2022)

donniep said:


> … newly acquired …



New member donniep welcome to FreeBSD Forums …


----------



## artisab3 (Jan 21, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.0 p6 with KDE/Plasma on an Alienware Area51


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 25, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p6
Thinkpad T400 onryo
Intel Core2 Duo P8600 @ 2.4GHz
8GB PC3-8500 RAM
Hitachi Travelstar 500GB HDD @ 7200RPM
Switchable Graphics with Intel GMA 4500MHD and ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
14.1" 1280x800 (WXGA) with LED backlight
Intel HD Audio


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 29, 2022)

Image credit: John Baldwin


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 3, 2022)

Lenovo Thinkpad W520 running FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p7


----------



## rsronin (Feb 4, 2022)

Came across a cheap ThinkCentre M92p Tiny, had to relearn FreeBSD somewhat, but was able to do a simple gnome3-lite install, edit some config files and the thing is flying.

Kuddos again to user mrclksr for this script. No DRM and sound issues with the website of the Dutch public broadcaster using # ./linux-browser-installer install chrome.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 4, 2022)

rsronin said:


> Came across a cheap ThinkCentre M92p Tiny [...] and the thing is flying


Very nice machines. I actually picked up a ThinkCentre M73 the other day for less than the price of a Raspberry Pi 4. Fantastic machine!

In some ways, rather than use some random SoC for a hobby IoT project, I might just buy a replacement M73 mobo and an old Intel i3 and use that. It would be cheaper than many of them and not far off it in terms of size.


----------



## 32954 (Feb 4, 2022)

FreeBSD installation on a laptop for the first time.


----------



## Fuzzbox (Feb 4, 2022)

Install FreeBSD on a Thinkpad X270 : check


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 5, 2022)

For a few weeks, I experimented with an extended desktop separated by my TV in the distance. Larger display (Philips) to the right.

I made little use of the smaller display (circa 2013 HP notebook, docked), so I reverted to placing the dock and notebook to the right of the Philips display.



My TV remains in the distance, to the left of what's above.


----------



## rsronin (Feb 6, 2022)

Porting Debian bspwm/polybar configs to FreeBSD, learned about sed and gsed.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 7, 2022)

Firefox, new window, randomly bugged by the most *beautiful* array of broken toolbar icons:



– thank you, Bug Goddess, for providing so beautiful a patchwork.

A few hours later, the same type of thing in Thunderbird. Less beautiful, but still enjoyable:


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 9, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> *beautiful* array of broken



The same breakage is reported in FreeBSD bug 261773, which is currently against graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod but seems to be broader than originally reported. I might be the only person thinking of it as _beautiful_. The power of positive thinking 

Weirdly, I have no difficulty ignoring the *functional* impact of 261773, but I had to stop using the sci-fi wallpaper pictured above because the rings of the planet are *cosmetically* wrong. The rings are some way below, not in line with, the equator.

Instead, I reused one of my previous favourites:



– but after seeing the rings wrong around one planet, now I can't stop seeing that the *rings are wrong here, too* 

I now have a wallpaper that reminds me of imagery in A Matter of Life and Death (one of my favourite films), plus an image from the film itself:

 

Postscript

As far as I can tell, <https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-src/commit/b51927b7b018d268c91b2127d82786caf68254de> in `main` and <https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-src/commit/3261dea72c24aa7b33eb90aeae95d82078cfc5e4> in `stable/13` were (together) the fix for FreeBSD bugs 261773 and 261707.


----------



## judd (Feb 9, 2022)

Simple.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## rsronin (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## mendenlama (Feb 9, 2022)

Running FreeBSD with Xfce, running OpenBSD + i3 in Virtualbox, running Windows96 in a web browser.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm currently working on updating port x11-wm/jwm to v2.4, but there are some errors to resolve before submitting a PR.

Those out there using it might enjoy this sneak preview. See release notes for new features.

The port you see a image of is built with `CAIRO` and `SVG` enabled to display icons in the root menu, and x11-themes/icons-tango installed.

Default style is "motif", but can be changed to "flat".






This is my old color scheme and style "flat". Be advised the v2.3 jwmrc is not compatible with v2.4, JWM core dumps with it.


----------



## Menelkir (Feb 10, 2022)

Not exactly a screenshot of my desktop, but a screenshot of my lockscreen. I'm using betterlockscreen with a pre-cached image.


----------



## christhegeek (Feb 12, 2022)

*IceWM with Haiku Theme & Icons



*


----------



## sidetone (Feb 12, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> I'm currently working on updating port x11-wm/jwm to v2.4, but there are some errors to resolve before submitting a PR.
> 
> Those out there using it might enjoy this sneak preview. See release notes for new features.


That's cool.


T-Daemon said:


> The port you see a image of is built with `CAIRO` and `SVG` enabled to display icons in the root menu, and x11-themes/icons-tango installed.
> 
> Default style is "motif", but can be changed to "flat".


When I installed SVG and Cairo, an SVG JWM icon can go where the words "JWM" are in the window bar. The default SVG icon was oversized and made the taskbar much wider (taller).

Cairo and SVG brought in too many unrelated dependencies.

x11-themes/icons-tango puts files into /usr/local/share/icons/Tango/. What I found is that .svg files go into the folder scalable/, while .png files are in the folders of specific sizes.


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 12, 2022)

sidetone said:


> Cairo and SVG brought in too many unrelated dependencies.


That's true. I built the port with them to demonstrate the visual capability of the root menu.

I personally don't care about the root menu, rarely use it, on all WM's I work with. I prefer keyboard over mouse. Ten fingers, hovering over the keyboard, to mange the WM all possible actions the WM permits and I find useful are bind to keys.


----------



## sidetone (Feb 12, 2022)

T-Daemon, can you do a configuration entry on SVG/Cairo icons for x11-themes/icons-tango on Thread howto-jwm-configuration.59265, for how you did that?

I wonder if .jwmrc is used and each icon can be set individually there.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 13, 2022)

Lenovo Thinkpad W520 running FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p7


----------



## judd (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Feb 19, 2022)

WINE Flash Player and Jed


----------



## judd (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Komendanovich (Feb 22, 2022)

Look how fast it downloads proprietary software


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 1, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.1-PRERELEASE in VirtualBox. EFI boot enabled prior to installation. Installing KDE Plasma from _latest_.

   

Hint (not specific to 13.1-PRERELEASE)

Do *not* choose optional system components that will be impossible to fetch, for example:



– FreeBSD Installer offers no forewarning, and an exit from the installer may be insufficient to avoid subsequent problems.

FreeBSD bug 262262 – bsdinstall: resolver configuration fails (is not automated) in some situations


----------



## argwings (Mar 1, 2022)

I used the WM ratpoison for many years but GNOME can look pretty minimal nowadays too, and compton/picom just wasn't cutting the mustard. Sorry for the scantily clad waifu censor. I actually ragequit to Windows for a few months after a really nasty Intel bug, but the storm has passed.

The post a bit above got me looking at wireless stuff again and it seems I get some better speeds with 11g, hey!


----------



## argwings (Mar 1, 2022)

I need a huge cursor like that red one. I can't find mine half the time. I just sort of use the Vanilla DMZ cursor out of habit now.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 1, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> … VirtualBox … Installing KDE Plasma from _latest_.



13.1-PRERELEASE in seamless mode on 14.0-CURRENT:


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 1, 2022)

argwings said:


> I need a huge cursor like that red one.



redglass, 32


----------



## Profighost (Mar 1, 2022)

After I've not really tried KDE  (way too much windows like), Gnome (good, but simply not my style), I've used for a while LXDE and Xfce and over the years checked out nearly all desktop environments and windowmanagers....
...and wasn't really satisfied with any.

I'm not so much in top-down: Starting with a preconfigured allround turnkey system and then throw out what I don't want/need and reconfigure the system.
I rather start with an empty sheet and add only the things I want and need and configure them the way I wants it.

Some of my major points against Windows are it's illogical and not intuitively structured, and crammend with redundant and useless stuff.
I don't need several different places where to start a program from: desktop icon, start menu, quick start bar, favorites, last used,... flooding the desktop killing clearness.
I just need one.
I don't need no "garbage can". If I want a file to be deleted, I just want it to be deleted, and not having any discussions with my computer who tells me if I empty the garbage can, then it will be empty... 
I don't like flooded menus with things I don't need, I don't use, I don't want... crap. When I open a Windows' menu, knowing exactly what I want to do, I _always search _through it until I found what I want, because 3/4 of all menu entries under Windows are completely useless to me. To mee it seems many of the stuff is added just it looks not so empty and suggests power... 
And since under any kind of unixllike sytsem most work is done in the shell anyway, there is even less need for crammed, nested menu orgies.

In my eyes there is no need for desktop environments copying that.


I want to decide what's in my menus - I want to remove and add thing like I want it to be. And I saw no solution that really satisfied me (some environments actually having config files in XML! - that's "Game Over" to me -> pkg remove)

Point are:
At first one has to *distinguish* between the *desktop environment* and the *windowmanager* (to be correct one also respect the displaymanager like Xorg or wayland, too.)
For me I figured out I don't want no environment. A desktop environment's core point is a collection of ideas about a GUI: structure, look and feel...
it doesn't matter "right" or "wrong" (except Windows - that's how to make it wrong - and any trying to copy that.[Just because everybody's doing it, doesn't make it right. Since they are way mor than as looking at it in that light we all shall eat the same as flies )
*Point is all environments are some kind of "one size fits all."*
There are many combinations of desktop environments, window managers and adaptations you may configurate. And most may find their fitting solution within - or at least may be not so picky as I am 

I don't feel good in anything that does not fit me.
And if you catch yourself trying one wm/dekstop environment after the other, well maybe it could be also an idea for you to decide, what I did:
Build your own environment, starting with a wm.

So I realized:
If I have to do the effort anyway, I could start bottom-up with a window manager.
And so I decided for fvwm and I am very happy with it.
(since I don't give much about fancy decor trappings - I don't care much about, how it looks as long as it's effieciently productive usable [most fancy looking stuff even lowers productivity!{and I'm not talking about use of system's resources only}])

Because I have no way to make screenshots that includes the menu and active window decorations I made the first one with my camera - sorry for the bad qualy.
This shows the four additional buttons I created for my windows. Klicking on them will move the window to one of the 4 virtual screens.
On the right is how my menu looks currently.
An alias in the shell opens Vim with my ~/.fvwm/.config and the menu is reconfigured in no time.

The second screenshot shows my Screen, that's really on 3 Monitors (The lower halves of the left and the right screen are not seen on the Monitors):
24" 1920x1080 as main
right of it a 21" 1920x1200 turned 90° to be right up (1200x1920) - great for shell work, textediting, source coding, PDF reading... great!!
and again right another 21" 1920x1080 for anything "placed besides"...


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 1, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> redglass, 32



Can be installed with x11-themes/xcursor-themes.


----------



## astyle (Mar 1, 2022)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 12630
> 
> W520 bakamono newly updated to FreeBSD 13-RELEASE-p6


What's up with "tirhexagonal.org" as opposed to "trihexagonal.org"?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 2, 2022)

astyle said:


> What's up …



Also, I was unsure whether _Crackhead_ should have been _Crack head_ (two words).



Whilst I agree that it's a possible spelling mistake, I am entirely happy with the word as it was originally presented. I see _crackhead_s (without correction) in Stack Exchange, and so on.

Peace


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Mar 10, 2022)

Learning to use new tools in fresh install of FreeBSD 13, customized the GrayMatter theme by BlueScorpio_7, and started using compton.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 12, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> 13.1-PRERELEASE in seamless mode on 14.0-CURRENT: …



Moving swiftly on … graphics/drm-devel-kmod with FreeBSD 13.1-BETA1:



A single string of commands to (a) install X.Org, SDDM, KDE Plasma and guest additions for VirtualBox; and (b) start services:



Completion:



SDDM, ready to use Plasma (X11):



13.1-BETA1 in seamless mode – drm.ko loaded, but not in active use (not required in the VirtualBox guest):





grahamperrin said:


> FreeBSD 13.1-BETA1 Now Available











						FreeBSD 13.1 in beta...
					

Hi Folks,  this is my very first time... But what does it mean is it in beta? Should we wait until it is going to be "released"?  Honestly is still very confusing for me the way FreeBSD moves forward... 😓  Thanks!




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## judd (Mar 16, 2022)

2022-03-15-192916-1920x1080-scrot
					

Image 2022-03-15-192916-1920x1080-scrot hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## mendenlama (Mar 16, 2022)

Testing x11-wm/lxqt 1.0.0 in a virtual machine (FreeBSD 13.0-Release p8, inside vmware workstation):



WM: kwin-x11 instead of openbox. Theme: Breeze.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 18, 2022)

_Pickle_ `-CURRENT` — _Bill_ `-STABLE` upgraded from `-RELEASE`


----------



## jrlimsrw (Mar 18, 2022)

Simple and nice!


----------



## prdamon11 (Mar 25, 2022)

Simple I3 setup


----------



## astyle (Mar 25, 2022)

jrlimsrw said:


> View attachment 13408
> 
> Simple and nice!


Bicycle looks nice (but too clean to have been even used on the road) - is it yours?


----------



## jrlimsrw (Mar 25, 2022)

astyle said:


> Bicycle looks nice (but too clean to have been even used on the road) - is it yours?


No, this one isn't mine, although my bicycle be blue and roadie too!


----------



## Tecuma (Mar 25, 2022)

jrlimsrw said:


> View attachment 13408
> 
> Simple and nice!


Nice bike


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 25, 2022)

+1


----------



## lrcaballero (Mar 29, 2022)

Rockin freeBSD 13 p8 | xfce you know the drill.....


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 30, 2022)

_FreeBSD – turning PCs into workstations_





Dawn of Infrared Astronomy | Some JWST inspired art. I tried… | Flickr









						freebsd-ports/freebsd-aoo-about.png at main · freebsd/freebsd-ports
					

FreeBSD ports tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-ports development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				







lrcaballero said:


> Rockin …



Bottom right, which utility was that?


----------



## TzunTzai (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## kpedersen (Apr 5, 2022)

Making some progress on CWE (Common Workstation Environment). I gained some fairly good experience from developing a FreeBSD DaaS (Desktop as a Service) front-end as part of my day job, plus OpenCDE back in the day so thought I would give a potentially open-source(able) project a shot.





Some highlights:

*File manager* mostly complete. Built from scratch; mostly modeled after Windows 98. We did a usability study for the DaaS and Windows 98 came out top so thought I would do similar here. The file manager codebase also provides desktop icons.
*Terminal* mostly complete. Basically a cleaned up / consistent fork of FLTerm.
*Window manager* 60% complete. A forked Blackbox. Made to behave a little more like Windows NT (again, win32 came out top for the usability study).
*Calculator* complete. Built upon some FLTK tech demo. I don't think we need a more complex one or we have `bc` anyway.
*Text Editor*. 75% complete. Built upon another FLTK tech demo.
*Image Viewer*. 2% complete. I have barely started this one, mostly because it is likely the easiest. At some point I need to track down an MS Paint clone using FLTK. I would really like to include something like that.
*Taskbar*. 2%. Its there. Doesn't do much yet. Undecided on how it should look. Might just clone Windows NT again.
A really cool feature is that the entire desktop environment is all a single executable with only one static dependency (FLTK) and no external files (all images / data is embedded). So it should be dead easy to build and/or install. No GNU/Gnome style dependency mess.

Interestingly the File Manager and Terminal are probably the hardest parts of a DE and they are pretty much there. It is amazing how much decent (but abandoned) FLTK code there already is out there. Some of it just needs fixing up and hopefully a substantial desktop environment can be made from it. The key thing for me is consistency; things like menu bars all being the same, etc which you should hopefully be able to see in the screenshot.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 6, 2022)

TzunTzai top right in your shot, which utility is that?

lrcaballero bottom right in yours, which utility was that?


----------



## TzunTzai (Apr 6, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> TzunTzai top right in your shot, which utility is that?
> 
> In the terminal? It's called sysutils/neofetch.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Apr 6, 2022)

So I recently was thinking about how desktop environments aren't so modular anymore but maybe I'm wrong.. Switched from plain icewm to using xfce4-panel with openbox. My favorite thing about icewm was just the configuration, not how it functions as being a window manager or its panel. I sorely missed having the double-panel layout I could get with xfce4 or TDE. Thankfully you can still install xfce4-panel without, y'know, installing the entire desktop environment.  Might try different window managers on top of xfce4-panel.


----------



## bsduck (Apr 6, 2022)

Yes, Xfce and LXQt (which I use) are definitely modular. LXQt doesn't even have its own window manager, the metapackage comes with Openbox by default but you can use whatever you want.


----------



## Profighost (Apr 6, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> No GNU/Gnome style dependency mess.


EXACTLY!  That's a reason for my decision for a "simple" wm instead of desktop environment - less mess, more flexibility & independent customizability.



kpedersen said:


> Interestingly the File Manager and Terminal are probably the hardest parts of a DE


I had the very same experience.

I tried several FM and figured out:
- Interesting: The origin of the need for FM seems to be MS Windows.
In general there are two types:
Windows Explorer like principle of Copy-Paste-within-One-Tree
or
Norton Commander like with the Source-and-Destiny-principle.

- Interesting: For unixlike OS I did not find a single FM that really would have convinced and satisfied me fully.
Catseye, Sunflower and Filerunner were the last ones I've tried.
If one puts a bit learning and config effort into it Filerunner can be made really powerful; but because of its usage is designed to be highly efficient instead of moron-save & looking good its handling needs a bit acquiring to get the hang of it.

- Interesting: The more I got into using the shell, the less I needed a filemanager.
I rather like to learn shell instead of relearning semi-intuitive FMs again and again.

So:
*I have no filemanager installed anymore.*
I don't need it. I have a shell.
The basic FreeBSD shells ([t]c)sh are pretty useful and more than sufficient for the everyday use.
Of course I have bash installed. But I use it for scripting. For the everyday use of simple tasks I find the other ones way more easy and intuitive to use.
(And not using Linux I don't have all that "sudo ... - password..."-junk neither. I'm either user or root.
Tip: I use colorful prompts. That way it's more easy to see where the former prompts are, and to distunguish user (green) from root (red))
From my ~/.cshrc

```
set prompt = "%B%{\033[42m%}%n@%m%b %B%{\033[32m%}%C4%b %# "
```
(Colors can be found in the lower part of man tcsh )

Very easy and small tasks like copy, move or delete a single file are done more quickly in a shell, before a FM is even started.
And in most cases it's needed to be set to the right directory first, too. With a shell I also don't need no slogging about "favorites", "last used", "frequently used", discussions about garbage cans, or if I'm sure and all this superflous cruft junk flooding and trashing the system only without being remotely useful.
If your are not the total sloth on the keyboard for most small tasks your quite faster by using the shell than a FM.

More complicated things like renaming more than one file at a time are better done within the shell anyhow - if the FM is even capable of doing such.
(Most FM's capable of doing such are doing it by giving the user a CLI  aka shell  - so you start a FM to use a shell...  )

The one point left I see what a FM is actually good for is browsing a filesystem.
But if you keep your system clean, have your files sorted and know what's where, you don't need that. And to handle directories with large numbers of files or to clean up a mess you're better off with the shell again anyway.
And for the very rest the programs provide their own simple Filebrowser. E.g. Gimp, picture viewer or mediaplayer a Filebrowser with a preview is already included.
So bottom line:
*There really is no need for a Filemanager, actually. *
It's just the question of what you are used to, only.
I needed a couple of years to learn that. That's why I here share my experiences with you for you may take the shortcut directly**


For terminals I have likewise experiences. Some may laugh, but I really use xterm.
I tried several such as rxvt and urxvt. I simply don't see the point what a terminal needs pulldown menus for but using more resources, slowing its start and wasting usable space. I have one config. I don't need to reconfigure the appearence of a program every now and then, especially not the terminal.

```
xterm -fg white -bg black -fn "-adobe-courier-medium-r-normal--17-120-100-100-m-100-iso10646-1"
```
This command is linked to a button. 
That's all I want. It's all I need. The rest is within the shell anyway.

To increase your productivity you need to (re)learn the usage of the keyboard.
And for that you need to wean yourself from the overindulgence mouse-usage. 
(Even if it's not mentioned explicitely I've seen some users presenting _complete mouseless desktop_ environments. I'll bet some would be astonished how quick those guys work on their computers )

I also don't need no transparancy terminal. It only looks cool but it's no improvement of productivity at all.
In contrary this even lowers the productivity because you sacrifice clearness and readability especially when using some pictures as desktop background.

But of course I'm aware of observing that this thread is not only about "which useful/interesting things can be done, what alternatives there are"
but it also seems to be some contest of who's presenting the most cool desktop background picture.

That's why I wrote this.
I admire kpedersen's presentation of a clear desktop showing primarily functionality and not participating only at "who's posting the fanciest picture show".

But not to end seeming destuctive I add some ideas you create a desktop background that may be useful and productive:
If you are using many icons on the desktop create a unicolor picture (black, or dark color at best) with exactly the used resolution (e.g. 1920x1080 pixel).
Then place squares in different colors on it. So you can group your icons thematically, such as having anything to do multimedia is within a orange square, all system settings related stuff within a dark blue field...
Another tip to get a homogene but not boring, high quality looking background that is not killing clearness:
Make an actual foto of something regular: the sky, sand on the beach, ocean surface...
e.g.:


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 6, 2022)

Profighost said:


> So bottom line:
> *There really is no need for a Filemanager, actually. *


I do generally agree with this; I think the mindset that for it to be a desktop or a workstation, it must have a GUI is a little bit strange (did it arrive with the popularity of Windows 3.1?).
We were at a bit of a hard place at work, we want to provide a remote desktop to people but they really do expect a full fledged graphical desktop (annoyingly we had to write much of it from scratch, we found so much of the current offerings inadequate for many reasons (i.e usability or streamability).
But at the same time, I kind of understand, not too many people want to look into a black terminal all day unless you actively *like* the simplicity.



Profighost said:


> but it also seems to be some contest of who's presenting the most cool desktop background picture.


It kind of reminds me of Linux / open-source magazines. They review all these distros and new versions of i.e Gnome 3 and basically you are looking at the exact same thing minus a different desktop background!


----------



## Profighost (Apr 6, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> they really do expect


That's exactly the crucial point.
You can teach yourself to become better. But if the customer _expects_ crap you cannot teach them, you need to serve crap 



kpedersen said:


> not too many people want to look into a black terminal


Of course I neither don't do anything with a teminal only. But one has to decide what's best for what. Especially if it's not for private fun but on the job for the company one shall suppose work efficiency should be top priority.
But it's not. It's all about appearences, what people are used to, what others use and what seems to have no learning effort.
So many people are simply not aware how dull, tideous, and above all unefficient some of those mouseclicking orgies within non-intuitive option-cluster-arrays are...

_"No! We don't have no time to learn it. We need to get this harbor excavated as quickly as possible. So get rid of this fancy hacker-digger-stuff, get yourself a teaspoon and start working as anybody else!"_ 



kpedersen said:


> you actively *like* the simplicity.


Simplicity is not per se a bad thing. Don't get me wrong. I'm neither ascetic, nor do I plead "back to the stoneage".
All I trying to say is: "Get rid of overfluid junk. It's just useless ballast." And it's _your_ energy that is used to carry it around.

Many things promising more power by features are in fact worse, because they bring no benefit but trashing up only.

One need become aware of we're living in a sellers world where many (most?) people actually believe "more is better". All I want is to try open someones eyes for to see, that's not necessarily true. More is more. Better is better. Don't mix this up!  Even if salesmen want you to, because salesmen want to sell you quantity, only. And the less alternatives aka competition, the less they are concerned of quality.

You see a device with more features is in fact more that is sold. Anyway you pay for it, either the one way or another.
And in software we observe many people employed on projects that actually are finished developed.
So what they are doing? They're creating new work for themselves. But you're not forced to buy it.
At least not if there are enough alternatives and options anybody can decide for himself how many simplicity or ballast he wants.

As Luigi Colani (and many others - the best) has teached us: In simplicity lies the true beauty.
Did you recognized the fewer buttons a remote control has the more expensive the TV is?  
That's exactly I want to point out: The difference between good design and decoy by number of features.

If you can distinguish between useful and hokum you also understand what Albert Einstein said: "As complex as necessary, as simple as possible."
And you find that again in the KISS-principle which is not only part of good engineering but also of UNIX philosophy.

And besides that:
The less modules, the less problems.

And that's all I want to say:
Sometimes remind people not get lost in too many hokum crap our today's world is trashed up with, but become aware to distinguish what really is useful and what's ballast only,  showing there are more alternatives but different forms of hokum.


----------



## astyle (Apr 6, 2022)

I'd say that it's useful to know the command line and be comfortable using it... but there's a reason we have net/samba413, NFS, and filemanagers like Dolphin.  And yes, I am familiar with stuff like tar, cp and scp. That did come in handy for me just the other day.

Oh, and to respond to the point about TV remotes:


Profighost said:


> Did you recognized the fewer buttons a remote control has the more expensive the TV is?


Not true since middle of 2010's. Even cheap Samsung TV's can be controlled by a cheap Samsung phone with an app via IR (not even wi-fi). And the app can be configured to have as many buttons as you like.  Roku TV is cheaper, but the few buttons on either app or physical remote don't do much, I still have to go back to the TV's remote to do anything useful. Good thing that Roku setup was not mine to begin with, I just played with it in an AirBnB unit I stayed at a few months ago.


----------



## twllnbrck (Apr 7, 2022)

Still on openbox ..


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Apr 13, 2022)

My BSD


----------



## black_metal (Apr 14, 2022)

comfy.


----------



## algi (Apr 15, 2022)

black_metal said:


> comfy.View attachment 13610


Nice desktop from fellow bspwm user! It's curious to see that you don't use anything like polybar, etc. - I would certainly miss it.

I have a question - what is the file browser you use in the lower left corner? I use 'nnn', but I didn't figured out how to do previews. Mostly because of my lazyness I must admit...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 15, 2022)

algi said:


> … the file browser …



Maybe *ranger* – sysutils/py-ranger – <https://old.reddit.com/r/ranger/> official

Screen recording:











						Image Previews · ranger/ranger Wiki
					

A VIM-inspired filemanager for the console. Contribute to ranger/ranger development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




https://ranger.github.io/screenshots.html


----------



## algi (Apr 15, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Maybe *ranger* – sysutils/py-ranger – <https://old.reddit.com/r/ranger/> official
> 
> https://ranger.github.io/screenshots.html
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, this was the trick! Now I can start getting used to Ranger instead of nnn


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 15, 2022)

PS after making the screen recording, with Terminology for Ranger, I identified a method that's better (and reliable with Konsole): _ueberzug_


----------



## jbo (Apr 15, 2022)

algi said:


> Now I can start getting used to Ranger instead of nnn


I'd be interested to hear you experience working with nnn and why you'd want to switch to ranger.

Now I'm looking into bspwm... damit man, this might be more what I had in mind than i3.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 15, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> nnn



Can misc/nnn do Miller columns? <https://github.com/jarun/nnn/issues/794> closed, not merged.

▼









						Graphical file manager utilizing Miller Columns
					

The company I work for uses a graphic design system that probably no one has ever heard of called "Mecca" created by "Amgraf".  Anyway, their software runs on FreeBSD and up until recently we've been chugging along on FreeBSD 8.2 (prior to that we were on 4.7 for many years).  Obviously this is...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## algi (Apr 15, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> I'd be interested to hear you experience working with nnn and why you'd want to switch to ranger.
> 
> Now I'm looking into bspwm... damit man, this might be more what I had in mind than i3.


It's almost a topic for blogpost itself, but in short:

*nnn* was really a difficult beast for me. What I always struggled with was the configuration, which is done via environment variables. I had to basically create my own shell script to launch it from sxhkd, otherwise the command itself was like one kilometer long. Another thing that took me really long time master was plugin support. I used only one called nuke and even that took me while to properly configure. You might say I wasn't patient enough, but as a user, I simply had different expectations. What I liked on it was that I could quickly filter directories by pressing "/" and just typing. Something I have to learn how to do in ranger, because slash works differently there. What I like so far on *ranger* (after an hour of using it) is the simplicity of configuration via config files, plus the fact that I managed to get image previews done within couple of seconds (thanks to the generous people here).

I definitely encourage you to try *bspwm*, although I cannot tell you how different is from i3, because I skipped i3 and sway and started using it straight away. My most favorite feature is monocle and switching between tiling and floating windows. Also I like polybar, because it has nice support for bspwm out of the box. I haven't done any heavy customization of bspwm, I almost use it in default settings for half year already and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## black_metal (Apr 15, 2022)

algi said:


> Nice desktop from fellow bspwm user! It's curious to see that you don't use anything like polybar, etc. - I would certainly miss it.
> 
> I have a question - what is the file browser you use in the lower left corner? I use 'nnn', but I didn't figured out how to do previews. Mostly because of my lazyness I must admit...


I do messy scripting with notify-send to get basic info like volume stat, battery etc. Not working with a panel just feels cleaner aesthetic-wise to me. And yes, as @grahamperrin mentioned, it is _sysutils/py-ranger_ and py-ueberzug for image previews. Image previewing is actually quite simple to set up in Ranger. It is just a matter of changing a few options in the rc.conf.


----------



## Minbari (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Woden27 (Apr 24, 2022)

I admit , I am cheating a little...not really FreeBSD, but OpenBSD 7.1 with cwm


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 24, 2022)

Woden27 said:


> … OpenBSD 7.1 with cwm



… and a FreeBSD motd?


----------



## Woden27 (Apr 24, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> … and a FreeBSD motd?


...connected to another machine


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 24, 2022)

Woden27 said:


> I admit , I am cheating a little...not really FreeBSD, but OpenBSD 7.1 with cwm
> 
> 
> View attachment 13733


Don't you have a tool to take screenshots ?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 24, 2022)

Woden27 said:


> …connected to another machine



Ah, I was half-looking for something to indicate ssh at the command prompt. 

Is that _ssh_ something in the title bar of the foreground window?


----------



## Woden27 (Apr 24, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Don't you have a tool to take screenshots


----------



## Woden27 (Apr 24, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Ah, I was half-looking for something to indicate ssh at the command prompt.
> 
> Is that _ssh_ something in the title bar of the foreground window?


yes it is a combination of scripts with cwm , tmux ,xterm and other stuffs

CWM is just a great thing. Functional, fast...100% customizable . no GNU stuffs inside the base system of OpenBSD


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## fernandel (May 1, 2022)

After very long time I changed my Openbox wallpaper but other is the same except LibreCAD.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 2, 2022)

New DRM.




James Webb Space Telescope-inspired art: Julius Borchard, <https://flic.kr/p/2m46VKk> #JWSTArt​


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 3, 2022)

Trinity Desktop Environment R14.0.12 running on FreeBSD.


----------



## mendenlama (May 4, 2022)

Trying out 13.1-RC5 with i3wm (11-wm/i3-gaps) in virtualbox
 
deskutils/flameshot does not seem to make full screenshots anymore, switched to another one for now.


----------



## bsduck (May 4, 2022)

I found another x11/jgmenu user


----------



## mendenlama (May 4, 2022)

bsduck said:


> I found another x11/jgmenu user


It does its job.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 5, 2022)

i3+ mate-panel


----------



## judd (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 12, 2022)

Joan of Dark​


----------



## jbo (May 13, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> Now I'm looking into bspwm... damit man, this might be more what I had in mind than i3.


Just wanted to follow up on this. I've taken a look at bspwm and gave it a try. I almost immediately switched from i3 to bspwm and I am not looking back! Thank you guys for introducing me to bspwm. It's just more my style. It seems so much more lightweight, easier to configure and more unix-like. I like it!


----------



## eternal_noob (May 16, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE running on my Raspberry Pi 400


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 19, 2022)

knightjp said:


> … from what I've learned about KDE in the past couple of days, its is just a default design. Each item that makes up the desktop are nothing more than panels and widgets arranged that way, hence it can be changed into anything that you wish.
> This is actually a brilliant way of doing stuff.
> I wanted the macOS style layout of the global menu and the dock. I've tried others but this is what I prefer. …



knightjp as promised:





global menu top, centre
Apple-menu like things in the global menu, and at top left
_close_ icons far left, including the sidebar of Firefox
minimise and maximise buttons also to the left.
Firefox does not work with the global menu widget, I don't mind because my Firefox menu bar is loaded with stuff that would not fit the widget:


----------



## knightjp (May 19, 2022)

Thank you grahamperrin. Much appreciated. Looks great. However I prefer the layout I currently have. 




The menus and stuff were done using Latte Dock.
I know about Firefox, not being compatible with global menu, but that doesn't bother me either.


----------



## olivierd (May 22, 2022)

Running the Pantheon desktop from ElementaryOS and LightDM greeter.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 27, 2022)

As if I have nothing better to do with my time … _90 days remaining

 _


----------



## knightjp (May 27, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> As if I have nothing better to do with my time … _90 days remaining
> 
> View attachment 14046 View attachment 14047_


Why would you need to activate it if FreeBSD is open source? That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## kpedersen (May 27, 2022)

knightjp said:


> Why would you need to activate it if FreeBSD is open source? That doesn't make sense to me.


Red Hat Enterprise Linux does have similar even though it is open-source. It has an annoying popup just like this that complains that the machine is "not subscribed".

Yes, the OS won't cripple itself unlike more consumer operating systems, but you basically have no access to the package repos. This is what they are monetizing I believe.

Weirdly, even though I would never use something like this myself; I don't think it is 100% unethical to get paid to maintain decent packages. However I would much prefer to see some of the money going to the individual program authors rather than just Red Hat for packaging them. Even a 50/50 split would be nice, even though packaging software is *much* easier than writing it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 27, 2022)

knightjp said:


> Why would you need to activate it …



I don't, it's just fun:









						GitHub - MrGlockenspiel/activate-linux: The "Activate Windows" watermark ported to Linux
					

The "Activate Windows" watermark ported to Linux. Contribute to MrGlockenspiel/activate-linux development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




*Postscript*

Thanks to someone in Reddit, here's the user-driven _Activate_ message as it should appear – with transparency:


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 29, 2022)

IceWM is all I want, all I need 

Taken with deskutils/lumina-screenshot


----------



## PrometheousJames (May 29, 2022)

Running zeek from a FreeBSD VM.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 2, 2022)

London, 1972:


----------



## fjdlr (Jun 9, 2022)

I always come back to wmaker, my first true "amour"


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 9, 2022)

Less is more. Openbox+mate-panel & gray background.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 12, 2022)

*KDE Plasma* on a cheap old notebook (circa 2008) that I got yesterday from a charity shop.





*Fujitsu Siemens AMILO Li3710* `L3710MREM2GB` <https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=387bf3d18f&d=FreeBSD>
similar (less memory): <https://icecat.biz/p/fujitsu/vfy-l3710mrim2nl/amilo-notebooks-amilo+li+3710-3876246.html>
Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller PCI 8086:2a43:1734:1160
graphics/drm-510-kmod on FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE *without* x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel
using poudriere to build emulators/virtualbox-ose
I suspect that this amd64 host will be limited to 32-bit guests
I'm not immediately concerned about the 554 disk errors, because an HDAT2 write to the entire device was error-free
the battery might be prone to suddenly losing its charge, I'll not test properly until after completion of the run of poudriere
for £30, I can't complain 


```
$ pfetch
/\,-'''''-,/\    grahamperrin@fuji
\_)       (_/    os     FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE
|           |    host   Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz
|           |    uptime 2h 54m
 ;         ;     pkgs   1034
  '-_____-'      memory 665M / 3891M
```









						Unknown Intel device id: 0x2A42 · Issue #20 · Dr-Noob/gpufetch
					

grahamperrin@fuji:~/dev/gpufetch % ./gpufetch [ERROR]: Unkown Intel device id: 0x2A42 Please, create a new issue with this error message on https://github.com/Dr-Noob/gpufetch/issues [ERROR]: No GP...




					github.com


----------



## orhankur (Jun 12, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.1 with Gnome 42


----------



## fjdlr (Jun 22, 2022)

Hi, guys
Blues....


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## qorg11 (Jun 22, 2022)

I didn't know that these "desktop threads" were almost as old as the FreeBSD version that implemented ZFS. This is my current desktop. I like y2k aesthetics.





fjdlr said:


> I always come back to wmaker, my first true "amour"
> 
> View attachment 14172


Mind sharing your conky configuration?


----------



## garaksarr (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm stuck in the 90s.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 23, 2022)

qorg11 said:


> I like y2k aesthetics.


Me too! Apparently it's "dated", but if anything it looks more modern than what we have now. We've taken steps backward. 


garaksarr said:


> I'm stuck in the 90s.


Interesting color scheme for CDE or NSCDE I've never seen before. I like it.


----------



## garaksarr (Jun 23, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> Me too! Apparently it's "dated", but if anything it looks more modern than what we have now. We've taken steps backward.
> 
> Interesting color scheme for CDE or NSCDE I've never seen before. I like it.



The colour scheme is called 'Northern Sky'. It came installed with CDE.


----------



## Voltaire (Jun 28, 2022)

FreeBSD 12.3 + ZFS + XFCE. I've been using FreeBSD 12 for almost four years.


----------



## matt_k (Jun 28, 2022)

Voltaire said:


> View attachment 14320


The amount of icons.... its driving me nuts 

j/k, looks amazing. Whats that system info/news program?


----------



## Voltaire (Jun 29, 2022)

matt_k said:


> The amount of icons.... its driving me nuts
> 
> j/k, looks amazing. Whats that system info/news program?



The system info/news program is Conky. 
It uses a Lua script for the system information and it uses two Shell scripts for the RSS feeds.


----------



## charlie137 (Jun 29, 2022)

[*swaywm]*
Still wrestling with the sound, `ALC294` on ASUS seems to be broken
config: https://github.com/charlesrocket/freebsd-station


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## icodeforyou (Jul 7, 2022)

I decided to add one more to the collection  this one comes with bspwm


----------



## algi (Jul 7, 2022)

icodeforyou said:


> View attachment 14376
> I decided to add one more to the collection  this one comes with bspwm


Very nice ricing! Do you mind sharing your dot files? Also thanks for inspiring me to try alacritty. It works much better with vim-airline fonts than urxvt.


----------



## icodeforyou (Jul 8, 2022)

algi said:


> Very nice ricing! Do you mind sharing your dot files? Also thanks for inspiring me to try alacritty. It works much better with vim-airline fonts than urxvt.


They are not quite ready for release yet. Some things need a little rework I think. But I might once they are.  

That being said, the color pallet is mostly Catppuccin. The bars are polybar with small custom shell scripts as most of the built-in scripts are made for Linux and don't work on BSD.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 3, 2022)

Labwc(openbox for wayland) + sfwbar , a nice combination,


----------



## Voltaire (Aug 4, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Labwc(openbox for wayland) + sfwbar , a nice combination,


Do you think it works with proprietary Nvidia drivers as well? 

Does it have some sort of Aero snap capability? The reason why I used to always use PeKWM was because it was easy to configure Aero snap.


----------



## elgrande (Aug 4, 2022)

Voltaire said:


> Do you think it works with proprietary Nvidia drivers as well?



Wayland does not work with Nvidia up to now. Unfortunately.
The required DRM module is said to be added to Nvidia driver by the end of this year.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 4, 2022)

I bought a very cheap accelerated AMD card as I was told AMD was more "opensource" then Nvidia.
I currently use "radeonkms" and it is working fine.


----------



## Voltaire (Aug 5, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I bought a very cheap accelerated AMD card as I was told AMD was more "opensource" then Nvidia.
> I currently use "radeonkms" and it is working fine.


I think in a month I will update my system with a powerfull AMD APU. Then I can always expand with a discrete GPU later if I ever find it necessary.


----------



## Voltaire (Aug 16, 2022)

REBOL, by far the most _productive_ programming language:


----------



## judd (Aug 26, 2022)

https://ibb.co/GnywF15


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 26, 2022)

labwc+sfwbar+Arc-Clone theme,


----------



## olivierd (Oct 6, 2022)

I can run the Budgie desktop environment


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Oct 7, 2022)

[sorry double post]


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Oct 7, 2022)

My KDE5 desktop, with "Candy" icon theme from Garuda Linux Dragonized.


----------



## bkouhi (Oct 7, 2022)

My setup hasn't changed for years. I use conky, tint2, dmenu, xfe, audacious (XMMS skin), feh, xterm, and openbox (with lots of key bindings).


----------



## judd (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## hunter0one (Oct 10, 2022)

Trinity Desktop Environment (TDE) R14.0.12 and various TQt3 applications running on FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p2. It took about 8 hours to compile!


----------



## sidetone (Oct 23, 2022)

*MCWM*



Applications: ytfzf, sxhkd, xeyes, osdmixer, featherpad, xclock, fbxvt, xterm, neofetch, stalonetray, bgs, gvolwheel, birdtray/thunderbird

Playing Robonuggie video from Youtube with ytfzf. It needs the Alt key with the mouse to move/resize windows, and the Windows key with another key to have a window switch between monitors.

Wanted to use lemonbar on this, but haven't learned how to configure it yet. thingylaunch is on this computer, with a shortcut key, but it's not in the screenshot.


----------



## rsronin (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## ArgentoSoma (Oct 25, 2022)

My desktop (i3, polybar1 with personal scripts). Long time without use FreeBSD and I'm back with FreeBSD 13.1


----------



## sidetone (Oct 25, 2022)

*FSWM (Fullscreen Window Manager)*



Full Screen Window Manager (FSWM) is in libxcb and it uses an MIT license. It operates like mcwm, as it needs a terminal emulator to be started last in .xsession, after the window manager. It's not quite like AntiWM, because it allows more applications to be run on top, for instance osdmixer, xclock, stalonetray and two other terminal emulators. Also, Antiwm starts up with its own terminal. This is on two monitors. Depending on where the terminal is placed, is where and how big the full screen will show, and it doesn't always display well on two monitors, as some times the application will span across them. However, the same effect can be done with mcwm, but requiring manual movement of the window to be fullscreened. MCWM contains the window inside the monitor, which fswm doesn't always do.

Applications: ytfzf (mpv) playing a YouTube video of FlightGear, osdmixer, sxhkd, xterm, xclock, gvolwheel, top, stalonetray

This window manager isn't in ports yet, but this is on FreeBSD. The keyboard controls that came with it didn't work on my installation. FSWM a good concept, but it seems a little buggy.









						GitHub - pbizopoulos/fswm
					

Contribute to pbizopoulos/fswm development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Minbari (Oct 25, 2022)

x11-wm/i3-gaps on Lenovo T430.


----------



## judd (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Voltaire (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## larshenrikoern (Oct 30, 2022)

Voltaire said:


> It looks like  XFCE. RIght ??


----------



## Voltaire (Oct 31, 2022)

The top panel is the standard XFCE panel but with a few minor customizations.
The dock is 'Plank', but themed and with 'Mine-Yosemite icons'.
In the terminal I made a few small adjustments and you can see the XFCE theme in the neofetch output.
The music player is cmus because I like the audio quality from this app.
In the top right corner you have Conky with a Lua script for the system info and with two sh scripts for the RSS feeds.


----------



## BobSlacker (Nov 2, 2022)

XFCE4 (Themes are shown on neofetch output):






CWM + PICOM + LEMONBAR:





My config files backup it is in this git repo (focused on CWM).


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## BobSlacker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## algi (Nov 22, 2022)

BobSlacker said:


> View attachment 15109


I like the energy drink's label


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## thinman (Nov 22, 2022)

Not a screenshot, but my x270 is now looking a lot cooler...


----------



## BobSlacker (Nov 24, 2022)

sk8harddiefast said:


> click the image to see it on fullscreen.


Mate, Can you share the image used on the Applications Menu?


----------



## charlie137 (Nov 26, 2022)

no bar
constant full screen feels great!

video

dotfiles

playbook


----------



## K0shVorlon (Nov 28, 2022)

Here's FreeBSD 13.2 using EXWM, firefox for the web-browser, eshell for the terminal.  Yea, I'm a proud Emacs freak!


----------



## elgrande (Nov 28, 2022)

Finally Wayland also arrived for Nvidia... 
Setup with labwc and waybar.


----------



## Voltaire (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## zirias@ (Dec 15, 2022)

I still think the MOST IMPORTANT feature of X11 (maybe apart from displaying a web browser) is the ability to display multiple terminals at once 

Ever so tiny update to my x11-wm/fvwm3-based "desktop", now using good old x11/xterm instead of x11/rxvt-unicode after I was unable to find the cause of a sudden font rendering issue .

Well, rendering is now "perfect" while there were always minor glitches with `urxvt`, but only after enabling xterm's `forceXftHeight` option, whatever that does... just glad it works again 





edit: cool, even the "powerline"-glyphs finally render correctly using `xterm`. Who needs alternative X terminal emulators?


----------



## astyle (Dec 15, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> Who needs alternative X terminal emulators?


Me, I like Konsole.


----------



## Voltaire (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Profighost (Dec 29, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> is the ability to display multiple terminals at once


Exactly! 100% agree.

Finally a useful screenshot again, to see different terminal windows at once,
instead of "who's posting the most fanciest background picture"....


----------



## Ogis (Dec 29, 2022)

A good, time-tested window manager-window maker. In the picture you can see the terminal emulators urxvt and Eterm, which I did not configure. I'm fine with it 



View attachment 15294


----------



## Voltaire (Dec 29, 2022)

Profighost said:


> Exactly! 100% agree.
> 
> Finally a useful screenshot again, to see different terminal windows at once,
> instead of "who's posting the most fanciest background picture"....



What I always do is use Aero Snap for terminal windows so they don't overlap. In MATE you can snap directly to the four corners of your screen like in this example:



Suppose you need even more windows, you can switch workspaces because you have four workspaces. That way you never have overlapping windows and it never looks cluttered.

In PeKWM you can easily configure yourself to which exact location the windows snap when pressing a custom key combination, for refined control. And you are almost unlimited in your possibilities.
 Openbox does not have the Aero Snap feature.

I made some screenshots for you and I removed the wallpaper:











I think this GUI is very similar to macOS.


----------



## Ogis (Dec 29, 2022)

Added conky


----------



## Profighost (Dec 29, 2022)

Voltaire said:


> for terminal windows so they don't overlap


Yeah, this also bothers me.
I've set my xterms in fvwm2 to be opened fullscreen (I don't like it, when windows open by default somehow silly partially [even I know it's the standard])
But when I need more than one terminal (almost always ) I'm fumbling to get them arranged manually.
I'm pretty sure there is a solution by editing the .fvwm/config...
pressing ctrl-3 open three terminals... but I'm so damnd lazy 

So I'm not the only guy with this 'prob' - there are solutions!
Thank you for giving me hints in the right direction!


----------



## Voltaire (Dec 29, 2022)

Profighost said:


> But when I need more than one terminal (almost always ) I'm fumbling to get them arranged manually.
> I'm pretty sure there is a solution by editing the .fvwm/config...
> pressing ctrl-3 open three terminals... but I'm so damnd lazy


If this is your main thing that matters to you I would actually recommend using i3 or awesome.





						home
					

The awesomewm.org website




					awesomewm.org
				








						i3 - improved tiling wm
					

i3 is a dynamic tiling window manager with clean, readable and documented code, featuring extended Xinerama support, usage of libxcb instead of xlib and several improvements over wmii




					i3wm.org
				




Both have automatic tiling. With awesome wm you can easily switch to floating if desired.

How I remember it is that awesome wm has a lot of preconfigured schema's for automatic tiling.
You can switch the schema in a second while using awesome, depending on what suits you best at the time.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 29, 2022)

awesome lacks a maximize&minimize button.


----------



## Voltaire (Dec 29, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> awesome lacks a maximize&minimize button.


You can easily hide/show apps by using the taskbar. I mean you can make the window appear or disappear like this.

Strictly speaking, it does have a maximize button on the title bar.
It doesn't have a minimize button, but the taskbar has the same function, so that doesn't seem like a hindrance to me.

I am speaking about the behavior in 'floating' mode.

You can change the size of a window by holding down the right mouse button on the title bar.
awesomewm ultimately has all the main functionality of classic floating windows desktops, but with the ability to use 12 tiling schemes when needed.

An issue with awesomewm is that it doesn't have OSS4 audio on FreeBSD by default in Chromium.
In other apps the audio works fine. Sometimes it works in Chromium too, but not always in my experience.


----------



## Minbari (Dec 29, 2022)

i3WM on Lenovo Thinkpad T430:


----------



## Voltaire (Dec 30, 2022)

Profighost said:


> I've set my xterms in fvwm2 to be opened fullscreen (I don't like it, when windows open by default somehow silly partially [even I know it's the standard])
> But when I need more than one terminal (almost always ) I'm fumbling to get them arranged manually.
> I'm pretty sure there is a solution by editing the .fvwm/config...
> pressing ctrl-3 open three terminals... but I'm so damnd lazy


awesomewm seemed like a suitable WM (for you), but I researched it a bit further and found the following issues:

- No audio in Chromium when you open a new session and have not yet played audio with another app. You can solve it by first playing audio with another app.
- It is touted as a faster WM but it uses a lot of lua which is slow. It has low performance_ in games_ when used in combination with unagi: https://www.phoronix.com/news/MTY2MzE

You can also give importance to how many resources the WM uses. Even with window managers there are sometimes differences:








						GitHub - venam/2bwm: A fast floating WM written over the XCB library and derived from mcwm.
					

A fast floating WM written over the XCB library and derived from mcwm. - GitHub - venam/2bwm: A fast floating WM written over the XCB library and derived from mcwm.




					github.com
				




Now for memory (RAM) usage (in KB): mcwm -- the wm 2bwm is based upon
dvtm -- a terminal multiplexer

 ~ > ps -eo args,size,vsize,rss
mcwm                          300   2480   668
*2bwm* *296   2672   728*
9wm                             296   3816  1160
cwm                             584   7044  3308
bspwm                         304   2872   964
dwm                             300   5400  1384
monsterwm                  304   3708  1008
herbstluftwm                316   5536  1844
herbstclient --idle         312   5204  1224
ctwm                            708   7112  2360
twm                              964   6820  2552
*i3  *                               1400  *14760* *4248
openbox * * 1952* *16412*  736
dvtm                            5624   9656  6256
fbpanel                        3460 135928 14012


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 30, 2022)

- No audio in Chromium when you open a new session and have not yet played audio with another app
Nope, window manager has nothing to do with audio. (just some start pulse-audio, which nobody wants)


----------



## angry_vincent (Dec 30, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> I still think the MOST IMPORTANT feature of X11 (maybe apart from displaying a web browser) is the ability to display multiple terminals at once
> 
> Ever so tiny update to my x11-wm/fvwm3-based "desktop", now using good old x11/xterm instead of x11/rxvt-unicode after I was unable to find the cause of a sudden font rendering issue .
> 
> ...


what is the font ?


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 30, 2022)

angry_vincent said:


> what is the font ?


Microsoft's "Consolas", patched with nerd-fonts fontpatcher ...

So, non-free. But when you own a license for a Windows version that includes it, I _assume_ you may use it on a different OS as well ...


----------



## angry_vincent (Dec 30, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> Microsoft's "Consolas", patched with nerd-fonts fontpatcher ...
> 
> So, non-free. But when you own a license for a Windows version that includes it, I _assume_ you may use it on a different OS as well ...


okey  : - )


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 30, 2022)

Somewhere i have a official microsoft DVD.
Time to install the OS on USB & try to get the off the fonts.
Zirias would it be possible to describe the procedure i have to use.
Probably some cp & mkfont ?
Time to install Windows 7 Home Edition [Just to get the fonts ...]


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 30, 2022)

Alain De Vos with Xft, it's really dead simple, just drop the .ttf file somewhere below /usr/local/share/fonts and X applications can use it. I created a subdir msfonts there to install several of Microsoft's fonts.

Many applications will just give you a font selection dialog. For x11/xterm, I use this in ~/.Xresources:

```
XTerm*faceName: xft:Consolas:size=10
XTerm*forceXftHeight: true
```
Not sure the second setting is necessary for the original font, as I said, I patched it with nerd-fonts, so maybe the patcher broke something...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 30, 2022)

I hate microsoft. I just deleted some unknown partitions because the Windows installer gave the wrong disk info and size.
[Shame] Luckely everything is back-uped with zfs snapshots towards another drive. Well this was terrible.


----------



## Souji (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Voltaire (Dec 30, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> - No audio in Chromium when you open a new session and have not yet played audio with another app
> Nope, window manager has nothing to do with audio. (just some start pulse-audio, which nobody wants)


That may be the explanation. I specifically need to play an audio file_ in Firefox_ before Chromium has audio. The audio in Chromium doesn't work if I first play audio with Rhythmbox.
DWM has the same problem, which might make sense since awesome wm is based on DWM.

I currently only have 4GB of RAM so I might be better off sticking with a very lightweight WM like DWM. In the future it wouldn't matter anymore. I bought like 16GB DDR5 RAM @6000 Mhz for a new build, I'm just waiting for cheaper CPUs and motherboards that are compatible with DDR5 to become available.

But I think I might stick with DWM for good, it has _around 84MB_ of active RAM usage and that's when Compton is running in the background.
It should also be faster than many other windows managers: https://www.x.org/releases/X11R7.7/doc/libxcb/tutorial/index.html
_On my computer, *XCB is 25 times faster than Xlib*._
I notice that certain DWM browser benchmarks are consistently on average 3.2% faster than what I see on MATE.
It is also useful to open many terminal windows. This is the default layout:



But with one simple key combination I can switch to several other layouts, such as this layout:




One thing for me with window managers is 'screen tearing' because I'm currently using Nvidia. But this Compton configuration solved it for me:








						FreeBSD Desktop – Part 21 – Configuration – Compton
					

In this article of the FreeBSD Desktop series I will talk Compton setup – the one that does not breaks, displays everything properly and does not consume 100% of your CPU time, as unfortunate…




					vermaden.wordpress.com
				




It works if I use this as autostart syntax: compton *-b* --config /home/mozes/.config/compton.conf
I already had no screen tearing with videos in fullscreen mode in DWM anyway. But I did have tearing on YouTube videos in the default layout.
This solved it completely and also gives beautiful transparency in terminals and menus of GTK apps.

One thing I notice about DWM is that it's really _lightning fast_ (unlike awesome wm).


----------



## Voltaire (Dec 31, 2022)

It seems logical to me that you will see the difference more in tests that measure graphics performance. So today I tested MotionMark 1.2 in MATE and in dwm on the exact same PC and OS (GhostBSD).

This was the result in MotionMark 1.2 in Chromium:
MATE: 231.03
dwm: 272.48

It is important to know that in the test with dwm I enabled compositing via Compton, and that I do not have screen tearing with dwm + Compton. The MATE test setup that scored 231.03 here has hard screen tearing on my Nvidia card. The performance difference may be more than the 18% I observed if you take these things into account.


----------



## Voltaire (Dec 31, 2022)

A single graphical test of browser performance isn't the whole story, but MotionMark 1.2 is an extensive test.

To be sure, I also tested the performance in a game. These are my results in Xonotic (with the same settings and the second run so no more caching happens).

MATE + screen tearing: *194 avg fps*.






dwm + Compton (without screen tearing): *210 avg fps*





That's 8.25% extra performance you get on top of not having screen tearing. I can definitely recommend dwm to FreeBSD users.
It is also completely stable and the login is lightning fast too. And it has higher graphics performance than MATE.

I wonder if Wayland is that fast in current implementations. KDE + Wayland used to be quite slow because the implementation was still not very polished.
It may be that dwm is the fastest window manager available for BSD and Linux.

If you guys find anything significantly faster than dwm I'd love to hear it.


----------



## larshenrikoern (Thursday at 9:40 PM)

My desktop today. Xfce with colloid theme and icons


----------



## Alain De Vos (Monday at 7:17 PM)

Awesome WM, while compiling iridium-browser,
BsdFetch:
OS: FreeBSD
Release: 13.1-RELEASE-p5
Version: FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p5 releng/13.1-n250174-753d65a19a55 MYKERNEL
Arch: amd64
Host: freebsd.ala
Shell: zsh
User: x
Packages: 1679
Uptime: 0d 8h 29m
RAM: 16054 MB
Loadavg: 6.30 6.72 6.47
CPU: 12th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-12400
Cores: 12 of 12 processors online


----------

